# SEP/OCT/NOV CYCLE BUDDIES



## Bunny-kins

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME



HAPPY CHATTING GIRLS! * ​


----------



## Shelleylouise73

woo x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Girls!!!   

Hope everyone is OK   Sorry I've been away for awhile, will try to catch up laters (there's alot of pages to get through!   ) 


Big hugs to everyone!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## TMP

What a lovely new home it is


----------



## IGWIN79

Just bookmarking  hi everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

just managed to walk over to comput I got fed up using my phone









I got yhe call 7 out of 8 were good enough to inject and 4 fertalised , they are putting them back in at 11:20 saturday







and freezing my other 2 , can you belive it I am so happy and I can not belive they are puttin 2 back in I will have my luke an laya skywalker









so how you all been.


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Kitten thats great news, will keep everything crossed for you.

Will come back later and do personals, have been away for a couple of days so need to catch up.

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

thank you


----------



## Hopeful NI

Kitten - That is fantastic news to have 2 frosties and 2 embies.


----------



## TMP

Hey Kitten 
Well done!! You will soon be pupo!!! 

T x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Afternoon all, 

Go Kitten - congrats! so your et is saturday - good luck for that! you must be pleased.

Im now the proud owner of 2 embies on board :0) OTD 30th 

My only concern is the gradings given to them (6 plus and a 7) although the embrologyst said they are pretty much top quality, i cant seem to find anything on net about these grading types.... only 1-4 or 4-1  Can anyone shed light on this for me pls

Thanks girls


----------



## Babypowder

Just dropping off.................  to all the oldies and newbies, hope your new home is lucky.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

wow babypowder!!!!

you having twins  congrats!!!!!!!!! so lucky!

x


----------



## IGWIN79

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Babypowder LOL How are ya ole doll     


Shelly CONGRATS ON BEING 

they are brill grades , lots of people have got preg with grade 4 onwards mine were only seven as well as long as they look good to the doc then thats all that matters 
Now let the 2weeks begin lol lol


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!!!
Kitten congrats on your embies not long now till they be home!  
shelleylouise congrats on being pupo!!! i had 2 day three 6 and 7 cell embies put back althogher i had four fertilise and two made to day three she wouldnt give me the grade said it didnt matter she said they are where they needed to be for now! of course i had convinced myself there and then it wouldnt work cause they expected a lot more from me because of my age and past history but it just goes to show how things worked out i am now 11weeks and two days pregnant with twins!hope this helps hun!
coolou how are you hun and hope he is ok   congrats on your embies hun!
bunny how are you getting on hun?
irish daffodil how are things going with you
babypowder how are you getting on hun? 
hello sweetchilli
tmp how are you hun ? 
a big hi to anyone i missed    
talk laters 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ah...

just had the gradings confirmed by embryologyst as i was worrying so....

one was 6 cells in size which is a 1- and the other was 7 cells in size with was also a 1-

lol makes sense now!!!

Thanks girlies 

P.s know what BUPO means but what does it stand for lol im so thick!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mrs_B24 said:


> Afternoon all!!!
> Kitten congrats on your embies not long now till they be home!
> shelleylouise congrats on being pupo!!! i had 2 day three 6 and 7 cell embies put back althogher i had four fertilise and two made to day three she wouldnt give me the grade said it didnt matter she said they are where they needed to be for now! of course i had convinced myself there and then it wouldnt work cause they expected a lot more from me because of my age and past history but it just goes to show how things worked out i am now 11weeks and two days pregnant with twins!hope this helps hun!
> coolou how are you hun and hope he is ok  congrats on your embies hun!
> bunny how are you getting on hun?
> irish daffodil how are things going with you
> babypowder how are you getting on hun?
> hello sweetchilli
> tmp how are you hun ?
> a big hi to anyone i missed
> talk laters
> xxx
> Sel
> xxx


OMG that gives me so much more PMA and hope - thank you and congrats on BFP with twins!!!!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey your grand girl glad to be of help   just sit back and relax for the next few days and take it easy after that then for the rest of 2ww!     your little ones are getting nice and snuggly!!!


----------



## Sparty

Shelly congratulations on being  (pregnant until proven otherwise)
My embies were A5 and A8 this time, don't worry about the grade just relax as girls have got BFP with all sorts of grades.

Kitten congrats on the two embies going back and the two 

Lots of    and    to all on the 2ww

Hi to all xx


----------



## Babypowder

Sweeeeeetchilllllllllli less of the oul doll!   

ShellyLouise those are great grades, congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise!) now sit back and relax and stay away from google    . Yes twins on the way, soooooooooo lucky.

MrsB24 im not too bad, feel like im starting to turn a corner and am beginning to relax a little now im 25wks    , when are ya joining us on the bumps thread?


----------



## TMP

Hey Shelley,

PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise!! That's you!! 

Mrs_b, I'm doing well thanks no more spotting since Mon so fingers crossed that that was it!! My first scan is this coming Mon so I'll find out how many of my two embies have decided to stick around 

How are you ladies doing, sweet chilli, Irish Daffodil, babydust and everyone else?? 

Tx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oh thank you to all (and for explanation on bupo lol)

haha - yerh so here i am, the dreaded 2ww!

good luck to all x


----------



## Babypowder

This ones for sweetchilli, you'll learn she loves the men 



Sorry ment this one...........


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha PUPO i meant - jesus its going to my head already lol


----------



## TMP

Haha!! Love the pictures


----------



## Shelleylouise73

and YES - GOOGLE is evil!!!!!!

p.s liking the pic


----------



## Babypowder

TMP the pics keep ya sane! Good luck girls


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hello again!
sparty how are things with you hun?
babypowder glad things are going good for you hun, how is the sickeness now has it completely gone or is it still there? i was thinking of joining at twelve weeks but maybe i might do it soon! would it be ok as im from south and bumps thread is ni girls
tmp glad your doing well hun!   bet you cant wait for scan i was counting down the days !!!have been the same for all of them!!!not long now anyway hun!!! 
shelleyloise73 stay away from google i was told that too!but didnt really listen but i think it drove me more mad i think sometimes its better to know less about somethings cause it only plays on your mind!
ohhh i say funny pics lol


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening ladies

Shelley congrats on being pupo.

Kitten  sounds like you're all set for the weekend honey.

Wow 11 weeks already MrsB - hope its flying in for you too honey.

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm i'm on the final countdown and feeling a bit more positive again.  So hopefully will have some good news on Monday.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey ermitrude glad your feeling positive again hun     this is your time hun 
 
ya can hardly believe it myself! i just want to get to the twelve weeks so i can relax a little bit although i probably will still be worried!
hope everything is going well for you hun


----------



## Ermitrude

In survival mode at the moment Mrs B - trying not to get too ahead of myself.  Just       for a bfp on Monday.

Know what you mean about getting to 12 weeks - its the 2nd big milestone after the hb scan.  You'll be fine honey


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe babypowder that brought back memorys lol , you know how much i loooovveeee the naked men , even the hairy one        awe that give me a good laugh  
Was thinking about the chillis the other day as well ( oh no hot hot)  
BP this ones for you 

Shelly are you all relaxed now , the grades are really good 

Ermitrude how you holding up hun , are you testing this mon ?

Hows everyone else keeping ?


----------



## fee1

Hi everyone

I haven't been on the board for ages as we had taken a break from treatment.  We were due to be re-activated on the private list but was told it could take a few months for that to take effect.  Has anyone got their letters for October as I would like to plan holidays over the treatment.

Thanks
Fee


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i havent been on for a few days.

Shelly congrats on being .

Kitten great news on the embies huni and having some for the freezer. Wont be long til they are home.    

Ermi keeping everything crossed for you huni.     

BP how are ya missus? I see you and sweetchilli are up to badness again. You two always make me    

Irish daffodil how are things going with you huni? Hope all is going well.

Hi fee welcome back to the board. I'm waiting for my letter to do FET in Oct but letter hasn't arrived yet. I'm giving them til the end of september then i'll be phoning and giving off.   Hope your letter arrives soon.

Mrs-B how are ya huni?

TMP amd hopeful how are you lovely ladies?

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

ermitrude i no how you mean hun the last few days seem to be the hardest am really     this is your time hun    
sweetchilli and babypowder you two are naughty naughty naughty !!! lol i cant talk tho!!!    
nice pics!!!    
fee1 welcome back hun dont think we spoke before all the best hun for your next tx    
misse i no how you feel about waiting and it always feels that your waiting the longest i hope that letter comes soon!!!    i am good hun am trying to eat more and more got my bloods done on tuesday and had my blood pressure taken and it was soooo low nurse said i could pass out!!! 78/40 !!!   i always have low blood pressure tho!! always around 90/60 i think even when i was in labour last time i had epidural and they took my blood pressure straight after the drugs started being administered and it went down to 18/9  ar something like that!!!!!!! i was none the wiser sitting up talking away nurse had to ring doc and they said stop the drugs for a while!!! strange tho!!!
i dont want to pass out tho if i was in a shop ohhh the embarrasement plus dont want to get hurt!!!
sorry for rambling!!!(also apologies  if i upset anyone, i always apologise but feel i need to!)
hello to everyone else!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Mrs b your intitled to a good ramble hun thats what we are all hear for , hope your feeling better soon hun 

Miss e , when me ladyhex and babypowder get together we are so bad  but it gives everyone a bit of a laugh    
you have to have a good laugh , plus we all love naked men     
Hopefully wont be to long till your on the go with tx then


----------



## Hopeful NI

Shelley - Congratulations on being PUPO.

Miss E - Did AF arrive yet ?

Oh Sweetchilli & Babypowder      Oh pics of naked men always like on the 2WW - since there is a creasefire      Us lady's need something.

MrsB - Hope you start feeling better soon. 

Irish Daffodil - How is the DR going ?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## IGWIN79

Why is that hopeful i have wanted it so much this last week or two , but before tx  i had a sore head everynight     
Hows everything with you hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey girl i am getting the cold , that got to be bad during the 2ww  ??


----------



## TMP

hiya,

Sweetchilli and babydust, you do make me chuckle!! I do wish tho that they wore sexier undies, the 'sock' doesn't really do it for me   

Ermitrude, hang in there, not long now and I am    you get your bfp!!!

MissE, how are you doing?

Mrs_b I hope you feel better soon. I too always have low blood pressure, at similar levels to you. I guess its a little safer to have low BP rather than high. 

How are you doing Hopeful?

AFM, I'm fine, just hanging in here 

Sweetchilli Babydust what do you think of this?? Better pants??


----------



## IGWIN79

Were the hell did you get them hunks from TMP      getting jelous here LMAO


----------



## TMP




----------



## Shelleylouise73

Keep the pics coming girls :0)

Thanks all for PUPO congrats!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

oH my  word these men are sending me hot hot hot and  thats not good when you trying to not have s&x   

How are you all


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning Everyone,

Wow, loving the pics - nice distraction from doing any work.
Shelleylouise, congratulations on being pupo.
MissE, hope your letter comes soon.
Mrs B, Hopeful, MissE - I am hanging in there with DR, have my baseline scan next wednesday so hopefully will be able to start stimms, just keeping my fingers crossed.

Big hello to everyone

xx


----------



## Babypowder

MissE said:


> BP how are ya missus? I see you and sweetchilli are up to badness again. You two always make me


MissE she makes me do it! Just stopped by to wish ya'll some luck, but whats that without a semi-naked man or two, hope your well  .


----------



## TMP

Hello ladies,

Just popping on to say hi to you all! Hope you are having a good day. I'm really sluggish today so think I will be laying low.

Redchilli, I'm sure I can find some more pics for you but I am worried that Kitten may do something she's not supposed to  

Shelley, Daffodil, MrsB, MissE, Hopeful, Kitten, Ermi, Fee, hope you are all having a good Friday!! Lots of      

tx


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder ,Oh yea i get all the blame  LMAO .....your a laugh    were all just nymfos 
Hows you and the mokeys doing ?

TMP , we cant have kitten doing things like that Big no no , kitten your going to have to cool down hun 
will this help









Just had my mum and neighbour come in and clean my house from top to bottom , cause i have done nothing but moan about the state it was in , even done me ironing


----------



## TMP

oh sweetchilli, I love your style!!  That induced a belly rolling laugh out loud response from me.    

Kitten, I am sure that did the trick right?  

I wish someone would come round and clean my house from top to bottom. Maybe I will have to  beg DH this weekend  

txx


----------



## Babypowder

OMG SW thats enough to put you off for life, never mind cool ya down   .

Wish someone would do my housework, im gonna crack the whip tonight that DP of mine is slacking off.


----------



## plusone

Girs i am a serial lurker, mainly because nothing has been happening for us until now.  Got letter of offer to start treatment with october AF.  All change since last time i was on this roller coaster ride (which was not that long ago) as now i have to have FSH in october prior to treatment.  Other thing i am wanting to ask is they have given me appointment with nurse for the end of month but have not the foggiest what this is for?  Wondered if you lot could shed any light.  It is not pre treatment visit for drugs etc as they will not at that point have a treatment plan for me as they will have to wait for october AF.  And also do not need screening bloods as they have been done within the year.  I guess i am wondering if this is for a weight check and if so does rfc have a bmi restriction for treatment now.  I know if they postpone treatment it is for the best but do not want to psych mysef up only to be disappointmented.  Funny thing is my weight is the same as when i had treatment which resulted in dd.  Oh the joys, it is all worth it though as my DD is proof!!!!!!  Do not know wether to   /  /  /  

Oh please let this be our time I have had one horrendous year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ps congrats to all the bfp and pupo and   to all on this roller coaster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Plusone


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ladies, are we able to go swimming during 2ww?

x


----------



## TMP

Hi shelly 

I asked my clinic that question and the answer was that you can dip but not swim, so no lengths or anything that constitutes as exercise. Hope that helps!! T x


----------



## Ermitrude

My clinic said no to swimming or any exercise that puts any sort of strain on the tummy muscles Shelley.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks girls x

Bless, just got a call from dh to tell me we are going away tonight for 2 nights for me to relax lol and he has booked a hotel which has full leisure facilities. Oh well lol no swimming for me! That was whilst i was having a manicure that he was treating me too! could make the most of this :0) haha


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh sounds lovely Shelley, what a good dh - enjoy


----------



## Shelleylouise73

although the only couple of pairs of bottoms that i can fit into at moment were washed earlier so now having to dry with hairdryer in time for us leaving as dont have a tumble dryer lol

have a great weekend girls x


----------



## TMP

Hi Shelley, what a lovely dh you have!! Gonna have to whip mine into shape!!  
Good luck with the hairdryer! LOL  
Tx


----------



## Babypowder

Just wanted to say to Shelley, like the other girls have said, no swimming, also not hot-tub or baths either-the wee emmbies dont like the heat and also it puts you at risk of an infection as your ovaries where pierced during egg collection, takes a few days to flush out the follies that the eggs came from and to heal, thats what I was advised.

Barr that enjoy! lucky duck.


----------



## Sparty

Sweetchilli I like them with less hair     How lovely a clean house and the ironing all done. what a nice mum and neighbour
BP Hope you and the wee babas are well... Ah ladies the craic is always good when your on the thread    & lets face it we all love the pics of a hot man or 2 

Plusone if your DH has to go as well it probably for screening blood tests - Mine were still within the year (10mts) when starting 3rd tx but they said in case of delays the tests needed to be redone before starting.

Shelly enjoy the lovely wknd break   
Erm Hope your holding up ok - Not long til monday     

MissE any post from the RFC yet?

MrsB you would be made more than welcome on the bumps thread - the girls over there are lovely as well and you know some of us already.

TMP how are you?

IrishD hope the dr is going well
Coolou is et tomorrow? sorry I'm not sure but if it is good luck chick    

Hopeful hope your having a lovely wknd

Girls if you need a good laugh I'd recommend The Other Guys - went to cinema tonight to watch it, so funny    

Have a lovely wknd everyone


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning everyone! 
just a quick note from me!
all the best coolou and kitten for embro transfer if its today you are having it?  
ahh the pics are gas!  
ermitrude hope you are doing well hun    
a big hi to everyone else! tmp irish daffodil sweetchilli shelleylouise73 plusone babypowder hopefulni and sparty and anyone i missed!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ladys im pupo top grade 8 cell twins on board


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey kitten congrats on being pupo     your little ones are snuggling in nice and tight


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten congrats on being


----------



## TMP

Kitten!! Well done on being PUPO, I hope your little embies snuggle in tight!!
Tx


----------



## MissE

Kitten congrats on being . Hope the twins snuggle in.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks ladys so excited


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congrats on being PUPO Kitten, hope they are getting comfy


----------



## Ermitrude

Just a quickie from me girls - just wanted to let you know that we got a bfn today.  Very disappointed but will be ok.  Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry Ermitude rest up take time for yourself


----------



## TMP

Ermitrude,

So sorry for your BFN  big hugs to you. 

Tx


----------



## MissE

Ermitrude i'm so sorry huni. Take some time for you and dh.    

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Ermitrude~im so truly sorry that this TX didnt work for you hun     .  Thinking of you and your DH


----------



## Mrs_B24

ermitrude so sorry hun take some time for you and dh sending lots of     your way hun


----------



## coolou

*HELLOOOOOOOOO*

I didnt know there was a new thread. I had really bad sore day thurs so i didnt check the thread, I checked yesterday and no one had replied to the old thread. I found it this morn, and i thought surely someone must of put a post up on here. Then i *CLICKED* theres a new thread so i went in search and iv found you!!!!!!!!

well good to be home.!!

 CONGRATS to Kitten and Shelly on PUPO. Soon BFP coming your way

Thanx to *Mrs B and Sparty* and sparty for remembering my ET. It was today! Hope you too are getting on ok!!

*Ermi* sorry about ur BFN . Keep the faith! 

AFM i went and done my ET! Was v sore thurs i thought it was gonna be cancalled. But i got better. wernt expecting that pain. But any way all went well. I was a bit sad as 6 out of th 13 eggs fertilsed. and yesterday 3 eggs had slowed right down. So i was very sad as only 3 good ones left from 13.  
so was really terrified that the other 3 would die before the ET. But all was fine. They said was a top grade embryo. They have frozen one and they are gonna wait another day to see if the other should be froze. I was pleased that my embie made it to blast!!!!

any way love to you all!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Congratulations coolou pupo just like me now the anxieties start lol every move you make.


----------



## MissE

Coolou congrats on being . Hoping the wee embie snuggles in.    

Kitten and shelley hope you are getting on ok during 2ww and aren't going too   yet. sending you loads of     

Emma xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ermitrude - so sorry to hear you got bfn  

Coolou/Kitten - congrats to both on PUPO! All in the 2ww now and its killing me already!


Just returned from my 2 night relaxing break with dh! was nice to get away with different scenery and do nothing!! 

Im really not sure what i CAN and CANT be doing during 2ww and already checking knickers every 5 mins lol

x


----------



## plusone

Shelleylouise-  it is hard to not stress on 2ww and you never want to do anything that changes your  chances but most people in normal circumstance do not even no they could be pregnant, so just do with what feels riht for you.  Glad u enjoyed your break.

coolou and kitten hope your finding the 2ww flying by.

coolou glad the pain settled and u made it to et

Mrs B I hope you are feeling on top of the world with your BFP

There are so many of you it will take me forever to catch up

Sparty thank for the advice, my dh will not need his bloods done as we are using donor, but maybe they just send appointment to be sure with me as protocol.

It takes so long form the letter to starting, i just want to get on now and on the other hand i never want it to begin as when it is the future it can remain a dream the reality of doing it can bring bitter disappointment as we have had in the past but we also no the joy of a BFP and our dd was worth every tear shed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TMP

Good evening Ladies,

Welcome back Shelley, I hope your DH spoiled you rotten and didn't let you lift a finger!!

Coolou / Kitten, good luck for the 2ww wait and I hope your embies have moved in for good  

MissE how are you? Mrs B, are you ok? How is the sickness, has it eased for you at all?

Plusone, I am sure a whole load of you can relate to what you say. I too felt like that before starting our last cycle but at the same time it can be quite exciting once you start.

Sparty, IrishD, Sweetchilli, Hopeful, Babypowder - how are all you lovely ladies doing? I hope you have all had a good weekend.

As for me, our garden is ready to now be ripped apart from our builder and you would all be proud of me because I didn't do anything too strenuous or heavy exertion, my DH kept giving me the evils everytime I tried to pick up a tool so I did girlie stuff like bundle up lavender   

i'm feeling pretty good, not much in the way of symptoms (which sometimes is a worry in itself - how stupid is that?) apart from the big sore (.)(.)    and the weird full feeling. I could only manage half a sandwich and a few chips for lunch today. I've also had a weird stitch pain in my side but it feels muscular so I'm wondering if I slept funny. Anyway, 1st scan tomorrow so that should answer a few questions, at last. 

I hope you are all well and enjoying a relaxing Sunday.

Big     

Tx


----------



## plusone

TMP good luck with your scan, it is great but also nerve wrecking.  I had no symptoms at all with dd following our 2nd ivf until after my 7 week scan apart from sore (.)(.) then the nausea started!!! but i loved it in a weird moaning kinda way but u know what i mean it made me feel pregnant!  We over ananlyse things so much it si amazing we are all not completely


----------



## TMP

Ha ha, I know what you mean!! I happily tell people I am insane though  

txx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good Luck for tomorrow TMP....

Funny you say about stitch in your side, ive been getting them today and its a sharp stitch but maybe just a coincidence??!!

x


----------



## MissE

TMP good luck for your scan tomorrow.      

Emma xx


----------



## TMP

Hi Shelley,

The stitch is weird, tried to look it up but can't find anything on it. Mines been hanging around since fri night, I'm going to ask about it tomorrow, I'll let u know what I find out.

T x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ok thank you TMP its been worrying me as i had it yesterday and got more noticable today!

Good Luck


----------



## plusone

Girls it is more than likely that the stitch feeling you feel is your ovaries. It takes a long time for the body to settle after all the drugs and with a BFP it takes even longer for the ovaries to settle.    So I would say it  could your ovaries niggling away.  

Hope this helps, 
but definately ask


----------



## TMP

Hi Plusone, 

Good shout but I had donor eggs so no EC for me and it feels too high to be my ovary. 

It's at waist height and kinda runs under my rib cage?? Go figure!! Someone suggested that when you are pg, all your muscles and ligaments start to relax and loosen so I'm hoping it's that and nothing serious but it seems a bit soon to me. We shall see!  

T x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - You will be fine! :0)

x


----------



## louisoscar

Hello! I've just been catching up on all your posts and was wondering if I could join you all? I am doing a short protocol and start on norethisterone on 1st oct which is my day 21. On it for 11 days then hope to have a bleed (worried it will take ages to start as my cycles are naturally over 40 days) Start stims a few days later and hope to have ec on 29th Oct. Has to be around then as DH going to be away after 4th Nov!!!

I'm a first timer and will have loads of questions! Doing our cycle at Origins and on waiting list for RFC next year if that doesn't work out. Does anyone know who the new female doctor is at Origins who will replace Dr Farrag?

Looking forward to getting to know you all and following your stories.

xx


----------



## plusone

Hi loisoscar i am new here too.  Have my letter of offer from rfc to start on october period but doing long protocol.  how come you are on short protocol?  I too have long cycles at 40 days too but my doc said as long as they come not to worry and I have never had any investihation for anything as DH has no  found since previous cycle and cycle that resulted in dd they retireved minimal   so we are using donor.  We have waited on the NHS list for 6 years   but were frozen when we had two private cycles resulting in DD.  The wait also was so long as since our 2nd cycle we have realised we needed a donor.  I am so nervous now waiting for something to go wrong.  I       that it works for us all!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi plusone i remember you from last time , how you keeping hun ?  
Hi to louisoscar as well hope yous both dont have to wait long to start 

Well girls i am feeling like **** at the mo , Felt better yesterday and now i am feeling really bad , feel like its the full blowen flu 
I am not holding up much hope , lost all PMA , well saying that i dont think i ever had any    but i am finding the 2ww is flying in , and its nearly over  cant believe it it dragged in last time 

Shelly kitten and cooluo , how you s holding up  

Big hello to sparty , hopeful , tmp , ladyhex , babypowder  irishd, misse B24 hope yous are all keeping ok 

Ermi , so sorry hun ,        How you holdiong up hun ?? you have loads of wee frosties there yes??


----------



## Shelleylouise73

wow you only have 4 days unti test day...... you should be having PMA come on, you will be fine :0)

x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
just a quick one from me!
coolou congrats on being pupo!     you little embies snuggling in nice and tight!!!    
tmp all the best for your scan hun     i have been having mild cramps on and off also hun    
plusone hope your well hun try and relax (as hard as it is lol in this situation)    
shelleylouise glad you had a lovely weekend away!sounds like you had a lovely time!!!   
louisoscar welcome hun hope the time flies so you can start!all the best for your tx hun    
sweetchilli here are some hugs to get your pma up again     
how are you misse did you get any letter yet hun?    
a big hi to anyone i have missed!     to you


----------



## louisoscar

Hi Plusone

I'm on the short protocol because my AMH came back really high at 20.3 so I am at high risk of developing OHSS. This is because of PCOS I think. I think they keep a slightly closer eye on me during stimming so I don't make too many eggs. I'm actually pleased as down regging was the bit I most feared with side effects. So sorry to hear about your ordeal on the waiting list!! I wasn't aware they froze you on the list if you went private? Our consultant said we would stay on the list and i assumed he meant move up it to? Really sorry also to hear about your ordeal with no sperm. That must be pretty hard to come to terms with. Did you have your private cycle at Origins? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ya'll   

Hope your all ok


----------



## plusone

Louisoscar Had my private cycles at Royal the only reason we were static on the list was as i was pregnant with dd adn then when we reached the top and dh went for further investigation we realised we needed a donor, so that delayed things again as loads of counselling and waiting donor forever.

Sweetchilli I have everything crossed for you, you deserve it so much.

Kitten


----------



## coolou

hi all on my phone!! So just a quickie.

Panickin abit. I had my ET yesterday but last night had a little bit of pinky discharge. And this morn. Trying to tell my self its from progestrone jell stuff i have to put up thre and the procedure. but then i think embie has fallen out. Gonna be long 2wks


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - I had the same but had mine day before and day after et and think it was from ec procedure! Congrats on being PUPO, you have SET?!!!! x


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls

Firstly thank you all for the   and messages - am honestly doing fine.

Tmp hope the scan goes well today and that pain sounds like stretching/growing pains to me.  Could be a good sign for you too Shelley!!


Hope everyone else is doing well today.

Afm we're dong fine, changed clinics and in tomorrow for the 'chicago' bloods and amh.  Also booked in for a sis and endometrial biopsy in a few weeks. I've no frosties left Sweetchilli as we only had 5 fertilise in may and took 4 of them to blast. Plan is to cycle again hopefully in November but we'll see what the tests results say.

Love to all

ermi


----------



## Sparty

Erm I'm sorry it didn't work this time, glad to see your planning your next step. Take care and I hope the chicago bloods help to give you some answers   

Sw sending you lots of       hope you feel better soon. Glad the 2ww is flying by for you

Coolou congrats on being PUPO try relax and not worry too much (easier said than done I know) but the wee embies can't fall out.. You can sometimes get a bit of pinkish discharge from the embies implanting (might be a bit early for that thou) or it could be from the ec as Shelly said.

Welcome to the thread Louisocar - good luck with your tx

TMP hope the scan went well

Shelly and Kitten hope the 2ww is going ok

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## cleozulu

book marking xxxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening all,

Just a quick post as I am away for work tonight.

Ermi - so sorry, thinking of you and dh
Cool lou, congrats on being PUPO
TMP - hope the scan well
Louisoscar, welcome to the thread, I am with Origins too, on the long protocol, I have my baseline scan on wednesday but I haven't met the new consultant yet but the nurse told us she was lovely.
Kitten and Shelly - hope you are ok and your embie are snuggling in tight
MissE, Mrs B, Sweetchilli - how are you all

Big hello to anyone I missed

xx


----------



## crazykate

Evening all.........just thought I'd check in and see how you're all getting along   


Ermintrude - oh hun I'm so sorry to see a bfn for you    Glad to see you're looking forward   


Sweetchilli         good luck hun hope this is it   


TMP - is everything ok hun?  how did your scan go today  


Good luck to all those on the 2ww - sending you lots and lots of  and


----------



## coolou

Hello!!!! Hope you are all fine!!!!!!!!

Hello *Plusone*, Hope you get to start your cycle in oct. Its the waiting that killed me. My Dh has no spermies too. So we had to use donor. Im on NHS too glad i didnt have to wait 6years. I would of been in a padded cell by now. A year was bad enuf for me! But ya times here now!!! 

Hey *sweetchilli* Hope your feeling better! BFP in days!!!!! keep thinking pos!!!!sending u    and 

Dont worie bout DR * louisoscar* i was dreading it. i didnt really have any !!! Well im a moody cow any way so no one would of noticed. Hope you will be ok

Thanks *Shelly* sure im panickin. The nurse said it would norm implany in24 to 48 hrs. so first few days must be vital!! keep woundering if mine is still alive and if its inplanted!!! im sure ur the same. urs has prob implanted by now!! yay!!! what dose SET mean??

Hows *Kitten , sparty and irsh daff * getting on. Hows the 2WW kitten??

Glad ur getting sorted agin *ermi* iv only got 1 frostie if this dont work! out of 13 so all that pain for nothing. These tests sound a step in the right direction!! Hope they go ok! 

ASF still abit paranoid at pinky stuff. Not much atall. im sure its prob from ET mixed with the progestrone gell i have to put up there. I dont like doing that either. think im gonna dislodge it or something. but they wouldnt say to do it other wise.

well love to all. and all i have missed!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello Girls,

Sorry haven't been on lately, mad busy with work ended up working all weekend as I had a big audit today.    At least it is over.

Ermitude - Soo sorry it didn't work this time, but glad to hear to are giving it another go.

Coolou - Don't worry about the discharge, I had the same and just blamed the pessary.

Kitten & Shelley - How is the 2WW going ?

SweetChilli - Wow 4 Days to go,      this is your time.

AFM - My wedding anniversary tomorrow and still need to buy a card and have my first scan at RFC on Wednesday, so nervous and excited about the scan.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Sweetchilli sending you loads of           . Really hoping this is your time huni.

Plusone and louisoscar good luck for your upcoming tx.

Coolou the pinkish discharge is probably from the procedure huni. Hoping it settles down and your embie snuggles in.     

Kitten and shelley hoping you are getting on ok, sending you loads of       .

IrishD how are you getting on huni?  

Sparty hello missus, hows the baba?  

Mrs_B hope you are ok, i'm fine thanks huni. Still no letter yet. They said it would be here for oct af so hopefully it will or there will be trouble   .

Crazykate and hopeful  how are you lovely ladies doing?   

TMP hope the scacn went well today.     

Ermi glad you are looking forward.   Hope all the tests come back ok.

Cleo hi huni, welcome back. Hope you are ok.

Emma xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya missE 

How are you hun?

xxxx


----------



## MissE

I'm good thanks cleo. Just trying to pass the time quickly and trying to focus on getting ready for my next FET. Hope everything is going well for you.  

Emma xx


----------



## TMP

Good Evening Ladies,

Sweetchilli, hang in there, not long to go now, I was exactly the same as you. The day before my test I was convinced it hadn't worked again. I am sending you lots of         

plusone and louise, I hope you both get started very soon and that you are pupo asap  

Ermi, I am glad you are getting the ball rolling and getting everything going again, for me it was the only way I got over the disappointment. I'm rooting for you!!

Kitten, how you doing hon?

Coolou, the discharge you describe could very well be some residual stuff left over from EC, I had the same thing on a couple of my cycles, try not to worry.     

Shelley, how are ya??    

MrsB, how are you feeling today? 

Miss E, how are you doing?

To all you other lovely ladies that I have missed, I hope you are well and sending you lots of hugs.      

AFM the scan was interesting to say the least. At 6 weeks it is pretty early to see much more than the sac. The scan was done internally (yuck) and even though I had had a wee right beforehand, my bladder was too full and the sonographer couldn't see my womb. So I tried to wee again and couldnt' so she did the scan externally (much better) and DH and I saw this big round black circle, kinda like what you see when they scan your follicles but in the corner of it you can see some 'stuff' that is actually the embie. 

She scared us by saying that she thought there were identical twins there but needed to confirm it with an internal scan. So DH and I had to go and wait till I could wee and try again, we waited half an hour till she could see us again and so off came my clothes for the 3rd time and in with the internal scan I went. The images were not very clear but she saw the sac again and now thinks its only one embie (phew - because my uterus is small and there is a very big risk for me if I get pregnant with twins). 

I also had a blood test so this will also confirm but she wants me to go back next week so she can try and see the fetal stem (Im guessing this is the spinal column or something?). So I thought the scan would make it all more real for me but bizarrly, it hasn't?? What is wrong with me?       I guess I am doing that defense thing and trying not to get too excited in case it all goes wrong??

Anyway, there you have it, early pregnancy scan is over and you can see that you are pregnant but they didn't want to use the dopler to hear the heartbeat because it can be harmful in early pregnancy - I didn't know that!

Hope you are all doing well!!

tx


----------



## IGWIN79

Tmp , i remember reading you profile thingy at the bottom and thought they were scaning you way to early , 
i think they cant see much until 7 , 7.5 weeks , then they can see the heart beat , i remember the hospital telling me that after my last tx , i wouldnt panick hun , i think your just way to early


----------



## TMP

Thanks Sweetchilli, I'm thinking of even moving next weeks scan to the week after so then it will be 8 weeks and it will give the little bean a chance to develop a bit more. 

I think my clinic in Madrid just really want to know how many sacs are visible to see how many of the embies have stuck around. I'm doing this all privately so everytime they ask for a scan it costs me a small fortune.   

tx


----------



## IGWIN79

I think that would be a good idea hun , it will be a hard long wait but at least you will see your wee bean properly , it will be all worth it


----------



## Sparty

TMP my first scan was 6w6d and you could see the sac, yolk and a very very tiny flicker of the heartbeat but everthing was small and hard to make out. Both DH and myself thought the yolk was the heartbeat. Next one was 10w2d and the difference was amazing. Sweetchilli is right its best to be over seven weeks. 

MissE I'm doing great, have a mw appointment this friday then go on holidays on Saturday. Can't wait. Have you rang the RFC to ask about your letter?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps im posting from phone as i am resting i have all symtoms of the jel working so thats a plus going a bit crazy but im ok. Oh ladys i did have  pink in jel but that was ec if you had blasts i would say good possibility it was implant bleed but if not then i wouldnt worry probably just ec.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - Its all so exciting!!!! Your next scan will be clearer im sure  when is it?

Hope everyone else is holding up ......

Last night the pain increased with sharp pains in stomach and lower down?!!!! this 2ww is so tough and i still have 9 days til otd  really worried af will arrive! So hope not.....

Kitten, how you holding up this morning? you getting pains still?

x


----------



## Velma

Ermi - I am so sorry that it didn't work this time hun. Glad to hear that you are staying positive and are being very proactive. I hope that you get some answers from the bloods etc. Wishing you all the very best for the next tx.    

Velma x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok shell no more pain just the odd cramp and twinge head aches every day dont no what thats all about


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hmmm i had headaches during stimming but not had them since et....... x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
tmp glad scan went well hun. try not to worry hun i had my first scan done at six weeks nurse told me the purpose of that is to confirm how many embies are there and that they are in womb and had next scan at eight weeks three days (was supposed to be eight weeks but dh couldnt go so had to change)    
ermitrude hope your doing ok hun im glad to see your looking forward     that you get your bfp soon hun    
sparty how you hun?    
misse i hope that letter comes soon hun id be the same ringing them up like a     on the phone !   
sweetchilli how are you hun not long now hun     that you get your bfp hun !   
kitten how are you today hun?
shelleylouise73 how are you feeling now hun? i had a few cramps alright after it could be your ovaries?plus you have blocked tubes too? my tubes were swollen with fluid at et the doc said it was prob from the  fertility drugs so that could be a possibility ? are you drinking loads? possibly if you can drink a lot of milk thats what i was advised hope this helps!    
coolou how are you today hun?    
velma how are you doing hun?   
hopefulni how are you hun? hapy anniversary hun. hope the scan goes well for you next week   
crazykate how are you getting on hun?   
how are you cleo?   
irish d how is the dr going hun?
lousieocar how are you hun?
plus one how are you hun?   

a big hi to everyone else sorry if i missed you!


----------



## wee emma

could i borrow some some of your lovely ladies PMA? My heart's in my shoes today   

hope your all well.


----------



## IGWIN79

what up hun ??


----------



## wee emma

dunno really, had a wee wobble at work and had to go home early    then cried on the train station platform. My poor face still hasn't recovered, am cursed with a pink nose   

i just think its all got the better of me today.


----------



## Ermitrude

Aww Emma you poor pet feeling so upset.  Lots of          and          on its way to you.

Tmp think the 6 weeks scan is really only to see how many embies are in there.  Hopefully by the next one you'll be able to see way more.

Shelley am hoping those cramps and pains are a good sign hon, and for all the other pupo ladies too.

Hope everyone else is well today.

WEll had my veins drained this morning, lol.  Got the chicago bloods done for auto immunes so will have a deeper look int any issues there.  Should have results in about 10 days so will ring clinic in two weeks if i've not heard from them.  Feckin expensive business though - €1,200  today but will be so worth it if they fiigure out what's going on in there.


----------



## coolou

hello just a quickie on the phone. Went to tescos today and now im a bit ratty , hope its not AF on her way she can sod off for the next 9mnths!! Im not feeling too pos at mo. 

What are the side effects of jelly kitten?. Well hope every one is ok. Il check bk later properly
Xxxx


----------



## macker1

hey all
you might remember me. ..i was cycling in jul/aug

wee emma having a bad day like yourself im just going to accept it and go with it, as i think when your feeling low it  must need to come out .

i had my review today and they are changing me to the long protocol i was on the short protocol last time and i had a grade 1 early blastocyst transfered, for my next cycle they are transfering 2 embryos on day 2,,,,,very confused as was always told blast is best!!!!

any suggestions to help understand what to do?


----------



## Velma

Ah wee emma - sorry you are so low - best to go with it treat yourself and wallow we all need it once in a will and hopefully you will feel a bit better tomorrow!   

Hey macker good to see you back, everyone has different ideas, blast was never mentioned to me and my embie was put back on day 2 that worked well for me! i hope it brings you the same luck!!    

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Wee Emma     As the girls have said, sometimes, its just best to let it all out. Sending you lots of        thoughts sweetie and hoping you feel ok soon.

Macker welcome back - I would agree with Velma my embies went back on day 3, blast was never mentioned in all 3 of my txs. I hope whatever you decide that it works for you   

Coolou tescos is designed to make you ratty   

Erm what a lot of money - hope the bloods are worth it. If my last was had failed we were considering getting the the chicago bloods done in sims.

Hope everyone else is having a nice afternoon xx


----------



## TMP

Good evening ladies,

Just a quickie from me, pooped today!

Hope you are all well and hanging in there.

I had my hcg results today and they are very high!!! 23,000!

I need to get that scan next week because they want to get a really good look as may be twins (identical cause only one sac).

I'm off to nap now! Big big hugs!

Tx


----------



## IGWIN79

Whhhhhoooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo hun twinnies lol , bet your happy bunnie today lol , well done hun !!!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
weeemma hope you are feeling better hun better off leaving it out than in tho at least its not building up inside you for long
ermitrude how are you hun? wow them bloods cost a lot of money but your right it will be worth it if you get some anwers sending lots of     to you
coolou dont worry about getting kinda cranky its to be expected!after all those hormones dont read to much into it!
macker1 welcome back hun! try and relax a bit at the mo hun i had 2 day threes tranferred and had planned to have blast but things went diffently so take it one step at the time    
tmp thats great with your bloods hun! wow identical twins so cool i no you said about your risks but     if it is the case that everything will be ok for yo hun!
a big hi to everyone else!
sorry have to dash eastenders is on!!!

   everyone!


----------



## coolou

Hello all hope all you fab ladies are having a great day
Hope *weeemma* is feelin better. I had a few of those sorter days! 2nd day into drugs i had a big strop at work! Opps walking around for the rest of the day with a red face.  ha ha

*Tmp* wow TWINS   wow!! bet your on  congrats! id love twins! well one would do me lol!! well you take it easy and take care of them!!!

Hows *kitten and shelly* getting on on the 2ww. we will be doing our tests around the same time!!! OMG lets hope its good news for all of us!!!!

How are you *Chilli, sparty, mrs b* hoping your all getting on ok

AFM feeling like my old self. no pain now really. Odd twinge but thats not too bad. No pinky stuff so im pleased!! i no deep down it was the ET but its just being paranoid!! lol

Hoping all you lovely ladies iv missed are doing ok. Love to all. xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - WOW so thats how they know if identical or not! wondered that! keep us posted :0)

Hating the 2ww and keep thinking af is coming! dreading loo times now just incase! its driving me mad already lol hope evryone else is holding up!

x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hiya Wee Emma - sending you lots of            and a massive   as the girls have said sometimes its just better to let it all out.

MissE - Did you receive your letter of offer yet ?

TMP - Identical twins - - Wwwhhhhhhhhooooooooooo

Mrs B - HOw are the twins doing ?

Macker - All my tx where Day 3 embies

Hello to all the girls on 2WW.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## coolou

hello all.
im soo sad just been on google images looking how far up the uterus is. So i know where they put it back. lol so im less convince that it will fall out. I also looked at picks of 5 day embryos. very intresting. saw a pick of a 6day one implanted in the wall. got all excited imagining it was a pic of my embryo implanting . PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Mrs_B24

coolou glad you have calmed down a bit hun! but please try and stay away from the internet from that point of looking up stuff i kept doing it and it drove me     odd twinge i had that alright nothing to get worried about easier said than done though i know only too well iwas the biggest moaner on here in my 2ww!   take it easy hun    
shelleylouise i was the exact same on my 2ww everytime i felt wet i ran to the toilet and would wipe and examine the tissue   i guess the pessaries leaking out of you throughout the day dont help either ! hang in there hun    
hopefulni im grand out hun still have the sickness first thing!am feeling fine otherwise apart from the odd headache and tiredness!  how about you any symptoms yet?    
well thats all for now ladies a big hi to everyone else!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## plusone

Wee Emma I so hope you feel better soon it is hardto lift yourself up sometimes and the world around us just keeps moving.  Let it outta of your system as bottling it up does not help you a good cry should b on perscription

Ermitrude money well spent I hope it is good to focus on the future and the little  you will get

TMP those blood are great  are they going to scan you and do bloods again?  

Shelleylouise stay positive I thought my AF was coming when I had IVF for DD and she is now 3, knicker watch drives as all round the bend coolou you dont be at it too!!! Good to imagine that they are implanting B +ve 

Macker it is hard to know why they decide to change things but they know best, I had a day 2 put bak and dd is proof if it is meant to b it will b.  

So many on here right now but sending each and everyone of you PMA and   

AFM not much appointment with nurse on 4th october and then wait for AF which i dunno what will happen as due to have it start of november so might put a spanner in works as supposed to be october AF but will say to nurse when I am up at rfc


----------



## macker1

thanks for advice..have been on internet all day and its all saying blast is the best 2 and 3 day cycles are from the past god am all over the place.  need to be pointed in the right direction to find out best info?


----------



## wee emma

thanks everyone   , still feeling wobbly but hopefully i'll get through today in work without falling to bits again   

coolou, they can't fall out. If they did then no babbies would ever be born    gravity can't get at your insides.

macker if i was ever to do ivf again, i'd go for blast (just to see if it helped any) but there's lots of ladies on here who its worked for on a 2-3 day transfer.


----------



## louisoscar

Hi everyone and thanks for making me so welcome on here. It's amazing how a really small thing can start me off crying! I don't think it's hormonal just a simmering anxiety that everything will go alright! Due to start my drugs next Friday (it's finally in sight) and have heard nothing from Origins. Phoned them to ask when my appointment would be and they said I have an appointment booked in next Thursday the 30th. Nice of them to let me know about it! Unfortunately i'm at work at the time of the appointment and really don't want to get out of another morning. Origin said they can't change the appointment but I refuse to believe that! Am I being unreasonable? It's just when you're paying thousands of pounds for treatment you expect to be able to choose a convenient time for an appointment with the nurse. Just got myself into a flap about it and now waiting for them to ring back. Will try not to cry this time...!

Hope everyone is doing ok today. xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good luck and hope you manage to get an alternative time sorted for an appointment!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all having a good day

Wee Emma, hope today is going better for you  
Kitten, Shelley & Coolou, hope you are not going too mad
MissE, hope you are ok, any sign of your start date yet?
Louisoscar, you are not being unreasonable, you are giving them plenty of notice that the appointment doesn't suit so they should be able to fit you in somewhere more convenient for you.
MrsB, Hopeful, hope you are both ok.

Big hello to anyone I missed.

AFM, has my baseline scan this morning followed by my first stimms injection (yay), can't believe I was so excited at more flipping needles but they are aiming for ec on 5th oct so not long now.

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Irish Daffodil Congrats to you for starting stimms :0) x


----------



## Joanne2009

Hi All

Hope you dont mind me joining but i start Dr on friday, im so excited lol never thought id be excited over a needle suppose thats down to just wanting to get started.
Hope everyboby ok?
Good luck with tx
Love &  
Joanne
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi Joanne, 

Welcome    and congrats on starting tx!!! The time will fly and you'll soon be on the dreaded 2ww! 

Keep us posted, everyone on here is great and i couldnt have got through this without logging on here daily!

x


----------



## Joanne2009

Hiya Shelleylouise73

thank you and i hope it does, i cant reallt wait to get to that stage to be honest lol,
I know this site is so amazing wish id found it sooner.
Are you on tx
Love Joanne
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Joanne, 

Which hospital you under? 

x


----------



## Joanne2009

Shelleylouise73

Im under St Marys in manchester, you?

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Barts, London! 

Think we are both lucky in that we are young! (you more so than me but hey) Just hope this helps us get BFP!!!!!!   

So you have blocked tubes? Both or one? What caused it do you know? and when did you find out?


----------



## Joanne2009

Shelleylouise73

Yeah i hope so uno, i had an op a few years ago on my ovaries cyst's removed and they either fluid in my tubes or its scar tissuie, they did say both at diffrent times lol.
only found out when my and dp started trying bout 2 years after op.

Joanne
xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Well ladies how are we all this morning , well afternoon      sorry in bed all day lol 

Shelly , kitten and coolo how yous getting on  ? going round the bend yet   its hard not to lol 

Crazycate me old chum , thanks hunnie  have been reading up on how your getting on hun , congrats hun 12 weeks    

Shelly i went to care in manchester , they were brill but hated staying in manchester , had to stay near the airport , and it cost us a bloody fortune 

Welcome joanne , this site is brill isnt it , with all the crazy hormonal women      only joking girls   

Louise , sorry origin are censored word you about , your right your paying for tx they have to work around you  

Irish , well done hun on the stimms now , i know its crazy we look forward to stabbing ourselfs every morning , and i have a needle phobia    

weeemma how ar you now hun , its bloody hard , i had a few brake downs at work to , i think everything just gets on top of you and you have to let it go sometime , we all do it       
Hows the clomid going  ??

Weres the messers babypowder and ladyhex with all the naked men       

Tmp have you got round the fact that you might be having twins   

Plusone , hope you dont have to wait to long to start , i think it will be fine you cant control when your AF comes   

Well i am peed off sitting in the house not being able to do anything , and the only pain i have is severe wind pains    DH not impressed lol but hes ten times worse   
keep nicker checking every ten mins , cant wait till fri for a yes or no 
if its a no , then my long lost best friend will be back , VODKA i never crave vodka, dont drink that much either lol lol 
have a feeling its going to be a no anyway , NO PMA AT ALL       and i know yous girls will    me for saying it     go easy please   
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sweetchili - hope you do have PMA there! we are all having our days but need    to get us through it! 

Yes its driving me mad but must must must remain positive :0)

Ive found that giving up smoking was easier than i thought but after nearly 3 months, finding it kinda tough now - maybe it is just this 2ww that making me think that but know id enjoy a nice cigarette lol 

x


----------



## Joanne2009

Hiya sweetchilli

Thank you hun, good luck to you 2 hun     

Shelleylouise73 - dont smoke after all that time, i found out it was really easy think it cos we want it so bad ay, keep ur chins up it will all be over for us soon.

joanne
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thats it - i would never have given up for anything else other than this! 

PMA to all x


----------



## Joanne2009

Shelleylouise73 said:


> Thats it - i would never have given up for anything else other than this!
> 
> PMA to all x


Sorry wats PMA? still getting use to this short talk lol 
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol dont worry - me too

POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE! x


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly i found it hard to stop smoking as well , god i would love one , but the wee embies are the only thing stopping me 
i was addicted to coke as well( the drink lol ) and i havent had a bit of it since ec , now i am not missing it at all 

you are craving for it cause you are stressed hun , try to think if you do take one , it will harm your wee embies 
and that will stop ya  , thats what i do 

Thanks Joanne , think i need all the prayers i can get right now lol 
all the short hand if hard to get the hang of lol 
AF is your monthly best friend (NOT) LOL 
dh dear husband
Dp dear partner 
pupo, is pregnant until proven otherwise , thats when you get your wee ebies put back in the oven lol 
i am sure there are loads more , cant think lol lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha that made me laugh - thanks for letting us know you had a coke addiction hehe

just kidding but did make me laugh  I wouldnt smoke one now but may have to next week if the worst case was to happen......  hope not!

Really    for that BFP!


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly last time thats the first thing i done cigy and drink , think i had about ten in one hour lol

I know i laughed at that myself Coke addiction     

not long now hun   for plenty of BFPs


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Really hope our    are answered with BFPs - we all deserve it!

x


----------



## Joanne2009

sweetchilli

Thank you hun

xxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello Girls,

Welcome on board Jonian & Louisoscar

Irish daffoill - It feels great to get started on stimms     Hope it goes well

AFM - Had my scan this morning at RFC, and we are soo lucky we seen 1 perfect little heartbeat, so got told I was 7weeks and 3days


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Congrats Hopeful NI


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sending you all some PMA


----------



## IGWIN79

OH VERY NICE hopeful


Hopeful NI said:


> Sending you all some PMA


Big congrats hun , heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead xxxx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, how are you all. Theres been lots of chatter going on here.

Sweetchilli sending you loads of            . Really hope its good news for ya huni.

Shelly hang in there. This 2ww can drive you    , stay strong.

Jonian welcome to the thread huni, the ladies are lovely.  

Hopeful  great news on your scan, delighted for ya. I think Sweetchilli and babypowder are starting to rub off on you with these hunky piccies.       Loving it, you lot always brighten up my day.

IrishD great news on starting stimms, wont be long now huni.     

Mrs_B hows the twinnies?

TMP identical twinnies, that is fab news. Hopefully they will keep a close eye on you.

macker welcome back huni. Hope you are ok.

Still no sign of my letter to get started. RFC are really starting to irriatate the life outta me, they are dead slow and stop. Trying to be patient with them but it is so difficult.

Emma xx


----------



## coolou

Evening all. Hope you lovely ladies are having a great day.

I always check the tissue at toilet time, *shelly & Mrs B* ha ha. I looked at the p test today! Im actually dreading taking it. But over a week to wait as yet. Hope *Kitten & Shelly* arnt going too mad with the 2ww!!

Hopeing *Plusone* is ok. I keep imagin it all implanted and snuggled!!    . I know it wont fall out *wee emma* , but i think that its died and it will pass throu! Just hope its still alive and growing! 

Welcome *Joanne* you will soon be additicted as we all are! OMG *sweetchilli* test day frid!!!    Please please please! Fingers crossed!

*Hopeful* wow heartbeat!!! Thats the  we all want to get too! wow. bet its amazing!!! I cant wait to hear my child heart beat. (touch wood i get to)

Well love to all the ladies i missed!! take care!


----------



## hurryup

Hi all

New to the site, gearing up for FET no2 Oct 28th. Would like to join in   

Im in Dublin, but just found this site & its really great. Theres so much info, I think there wont be much work done tomorrow I'll be on this all day!! I usually lurke on Rollercoaster & weddings online-ttc but really like the layout here , so many subjects. I'm with Sims btw, anyone else doing FET around the same time?


----------



## IGWIN79

welcome hurryup , love the name lol 

Yes this site is brill , and you get plenty of info and great help and support form all the girls , even the crazy ones like me     

i am sure there will be spmeone along thats doing fet around the dame time as you 

Good luck with your FET hun    for BFP


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hurryup - WELCOME   

Sweetchili - your test day tomorrow? woo! how you feeling?

x


----------



## plusone

Sweetchilli sending you PMA and lots of luck for tomorrow

Hurryup and Jonian welcome

MissE rfc would drive anyone crazy waiting you just want it to start already

Hopeful your man would need to loosen those shorts or he will effecting his swimmers LOL

Shelley, kitten and coolou hope you are hanging in there with the PMA

Wee emma hope you feel better today


----------



## Kitten 80

HI he looks like a little boy    I want man flesh please


----------



## TMP

Hello Ladies,

Sorry for my being missing in action. I've had a busy few days and I can see I have a lot of catching up to do, boys its been busy on here.

Welcome Hurryup! Welcome Jonian!

Sweetchilli, how exciting, test day tomorrow woo hoo. 

Coolou, that test date will be upon you soon enough  and I am     for BFP for you.

Shelley Kitten, how are you guys getting on? I hope you are hanging in there and I am sending you lots of      

Hopeful, big congrats on your scan, it makes it all a litte more real doesn't it? Loving the pic too, I'm so glad he's not wearing speedos...I hate speedos   

MissE, I'm not suprised you are ticked off with the clinic, I hate all that waiting its yet another thing in this whole process that drives us all crazy    

Hi IrishD, how are you getting on?

Emma how are you feeling these days, its tough isn't it, we're all here for you!

AFM, I'm hanging in there and no I have not come to terms that I may be carrying identical twins, I now fully accept that I am pg but until I see two weenie heartbeats in the one sac, I will still assume I am carrying 1. Don't get me wrong, I would love to have two little sprouts but having been told in no uncertain terms by the clinic in Madrid that carrying twins would be too risky, it will only make me worry even more and heck, I do plenty of that already     
I have another scan booked in for tues and I will be 7wks and 1 day so hopefully things will be a little clearer too. I also did a bit of research into my hcg and although its super high, they don't go by that, just the scans because you can still have high readings with a singleton.

Im waiting for a letter or call from the midwife now to get that part going...see its that waiting thing again 

Big hugs and pma to you all and big hellos to anyone I have missed.

txxxx


----------



## TMP

Kitten, I'll see what fleshiness I can find you


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - Your waiting but already have a BFP! So excited for you


----------



## Kitten 80

Think I am going mad trying to stay positive but its hard


----------



## TMP

I know Shelley, and I really really hope for that for you and all the other ladies on here!!


----------



## Nonnie

Hey Folks

Hope you are all well.
I hope im in the right place. Forgot how big this site was and its very easy to get sidetracked! 

Joined site few years ago when had IUI in Origin, Belfast. Now have a beautiful two year old boy and hoping to get him a brother or sister but have to have IVF this time.

Started my down injections on saturday past and looking for any advice about what else could be doing. Started acupunture and reflexology. Any other tips

Looking forward to hearing from anyone   and apologies if im in wrong thread just point me in right directin

Nonnie


----------



## macker1

hey ladies hope everyone is good tonight

good luck for morning sweet chilli, welcome nonnie and  hurry up.....your name sumes up my feelings im not due to start my ivf(no 2) in jan s am wishing the year away....

doing some research on day 2 transfers... ut i think il ring the hari unit as there best to reasure me, i know i keep going on but after doing a blast transfer in my last cycle im struggling with the idea of day 2 transfer to the point i feel sick with worry....not good!!!

any one know of day 2 ET sucess stories to get my PMA going??


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi macker i no a lady on my other thread that has just give birth to her twins with a day 2 transfer


----------



## coolou

Evening Ladies 

How are you all? Welcome to *Hurry & Nonnie*! What stages are you too at? Thanx *TMP* for mentionin speedos , if they come up on here ur to blame. Ha ha ha.  . So if its identical twins was just from the one embryo! cool. My friend who is having this done and there is twins in her family. Its more risk but they monitor you closley, So no panickin. My freind had twins at 7lbs each!! Both healthy. she as hugue bless. But a whole stone lost that day when they arrived!

Stay pos *Kitten* im not one to talk. Are you getting any symptoms? The early preg symptoms and period symptoms are sim. so i get excited then the next min i thnk aunt flow is commin. My (.)(.)s are sore and im getting stroopy. Im thinking is it Af or a result of these drugs and my body gettin back to norm?? Ahhh head just gos around. But keep thinking No its the begining of a BFP!!!! what day do you test? and how about *Shelly* how you getting on?

Hey *Macker* blasts are supposed to be best arnt they? i havent done too much research. But it can happen either way i think! If its a good embie it will survie either way!  

Any way how are you *Plus one, MissE, MrsB and sweet chilli* Hoping your having a great day!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!just a quick note from me!
gosh it has been so busy on here!  
welcome jonian hun all the best for your tx! im dont think im the youngest on the thread anymore after you joining   im 24 and have blocked tubes also and am now twelve weeks two days pregnant with twins!  hope that helps hun!  
welcome hurryup love the name all the best for your tx also hun  
sweetchilli all the best for tomorrow hun     for your bfp!    
shelley i was the same during my tx im off the ciggys since jan never really stopped craving them tho!and the one thing was you be so stressed during tx it would make you want them more!naughty naughty tho lol!how are you otherwise hun?    
coolou how are you hun ? the symtoms in the 2ww can drive you     sending lots of     to you! 
tmp how are you today hun any symptoms yet?   
hopefulni congrats on the scan hun    
plusone how are you today hun?   
kitten how are you feeling today hun?   
hey nonnie welcome to the thread hun !im sure your very welcome here!  congrats on your ds and all the very best for you next tx!    
macker1 hey hun how are you getting on?the embryologist told methat there is no differnece n success rates between day3 and day 5 the reason why the reccomend you go to day 5 is if they cant select the best embie on day three but if they can see the best on day three or perhaps 2 also then that one is more than likely going to be ahead on day 5 after hearoing that i still wanted to go to blast!but it turned out on day 3 they wanted to do transfer and i was convinved it wouldnt work and it did work!hope that help a bit hun but if you want reassurance give them a ring thats wht there there for aftere all!   
misse hope you get you letter soo hun!   
a big hi to anyone else!sorry if i missed you there was a lot of catching up to do !sending you lots of  
talk laters!


----------



## Joanne2009

Hiya Mrs_B24

Thank you and wow u have gave me a bit of a boost reading that, what treatment did u have and was attempt, i start DR 2moz im so excited (over a needle   )
Love &  
Joanne
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Coolou my (.)y(.) feel bruised nips a bit sore so no real symptoms


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me cos i'm shattered.

Sweetchilli wishing you all the best for tomorrow huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.      

Sending big            to our 2ww ladies, shelley, kitten, coolou.

Welcome to the newbies, hurryup, and nonnie.

A big hi to all the other ladies, sending you all big    and   .

Emma xx


----------



## TMP

Sweetchilli, good good luck for tomorrow, big bfp wishes to you!!!

Big hugs to everyone else too!

Tx


----------



## Velma

Hey Macker, I had 1 embryo transferred on day 2 and it was successful for me, if i had to go through again i would want the same again. Hope it brings you luck!   

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

jonian2009
i had ivf hun it was my first attempt i have two kids ds7 and dd5 from previous relationships my tubes got blocked from infection.
glad to be of help hun!    
all the best for dr tomorrow hun!i know how you mean pure exited about a needle !


----------



## Joanne2009

aww thats lovely
thanks hun, i know its mad init lol
xxxx


----------



## Sparty

Sweetchilli sending u lots of        and       its your time for a bfp

Welcome Jonian, hurryup and nonnie and good luck with the tx   ..
Jonian happy jabbing   

Nonnie I tried the pineapple juice and brasil nuts when stimming this time, can't think of any other tips at the minute   

Macker stay positive and try not to worry about it being day 2 or 5 et - some say embies going back on day 2 or 3 do better because they are back in the mothers womb and some believe day 5 blasts are better because they have survived day 4 and got to blasts.. but lets face it what works for one woman maybe the wrong thing for another. I have alway had really good grade embies going back but it was never suggested that I hang in there and go for blast, all 3 txs returned them to me on day 3, 2 were bfn and the 3rd was bfp. I think you should wait and see what happens during the next tx, perhaps the doctors believe the embies will do better back with you on day 3

Shelly, coolou and Kitten hope the 2ww is not driving you    yet with symptom spotting

TMP I'm with you on the speedos


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks for all the messages girls
after being do low all week i have finally got to OTD 
done clinic test at 4 am this morning and it a    hate the clinic ones 
DH is away to get more tests as i didnt want them in the house 
Dont know if i can belive it


----------



## IGWIN79

Heide , so sorry hun , i know how hard it is 
Look after yourselfs


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning all, 

Sweetchili - WOW CONGRATS TO YOU ON YOUR BFP! Whats a clinic test? and what symptoms did you have? lol

Mrs_B24 - How you feeling 

Jonian2009 - YEY its your first jabbing day! once you have done 1, the rest are easy :0) Good Luck!

MissE - Hope your ok 

Hi to all the 2ww - its driving me mad but taking each day as it comes. Felt so sick last night and it was horrible, feeling better today but with a headache! 

  to all x


----------



## IGWIN79

just done two more and i am  preggers now just to wait for scan 

Clinic test is the preg test the clinic give ya, i hate them lol 

Thanks shelly , heres hoping for a good run in BFPs for everyone , still cant believe it 

NO symtoms what so ever , no spotting at all , my boobs were sore but went away second week ,same as last time 
just really constapated with thenm bullet things lol lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ah i def dont have constipation, its the opposite for me! Hope that isnt a bad sign....

wow must be such a great feeling! and you could have 2 little beauties in there too??!!

x


----------



## IGWIN79

the only thin giving me constapion is them bullets you have to do every morning and night lol 
I am prone to it as well 
i think its to early to be looking for symtoms , i tryed my best not to read into things as everyone is diff 
with my other two kids i didnt have one syptom the whole way through the preg


----------



## Shelleylouise73

every night and morning? i was told at night only? worried now!


----------



## Kitten 80

Dont worry shell we dont have bullets we have those stick up your lady garden and squeeze things


----------



## Shelleylouise73

HAHAHA i got scared and thought i had missed loads 

Ah yerh i heard about the bullets lol


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
sweetchilli congradulations hun on your BFP!!!!!! delighted for you!!!!     hope you have a happy 8.5 months!    
shellylousie73 try not to read too much into the symtoms hun! those progsterone give some crazy symtoms like sweetchilli said every one is different hun! my boobs were sore the first few days then stopped and are sore most of the time now but there can be times where they are not! so try and relax hun!easier said than done tho!my pessaries were at night only some clinics give diferent doses and i was told to stop mine at 8weeks three days but had enough to last me till nine weeks and took them till then was really nervous stopping them!    
sparty hun how are you?    
kitten how are you this morning    
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly all cllinics are diff , my last one was on a night , now i have to take two 
they are for the ladygarden    i just call them bullets        i have to take them till 10 weeks


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mrs_B24 said:


> Morning all!
> sweetchilli congradulations hun on your BFP!!!!!! delighted for you!!!!    hope you have a happy 8.5 months!
> shellylousie73 try not to read too much into the symtoms hun! those progsterone give some crazy symtoms like sweetchilli said every one is different hun! my boobs were sore the first few days then stopped and are sore most of the time now but there can be times where they are not! so try and relax hun!easier said than done tho!my pessaries were at night only some clinics give diferent doses and i was told to stop mine at 8weeks three days but had enough to last me till nine weeks and took them till then was really nervous stopping them!
> 
> Ok thanks - its hard not to read into the symptoms!!! Trying real hard to keep PMA and still talking to embryos each day :0) hoping that works! x
> 
> Just had TWO magpies outside my balcony doors


----------



## Velma

Sweetchilli fab news congrats!!!!    try not to worry too much about symptoms my (.)(.) were only sore occassionally at the start and i also got alot of AF type pains apart from that i didn't get much pregnancy symptoms i had a great time in the early days all my syptoms kicked in from 11 weeks on. Good luck, rest plenty and Enjoy it all !!

Velma x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Mrs B I am trying to stay positive I had a bit of pink in jel and its around implantation so hoping its that


----------



## Mrs_B24

try and stay positive kitten!am hoping its implantation hun!


----------



## TMP

Sweetchilli,

Woo hoo!!!!! Congratulations on your BFP!!!
May there be many more to come on this thread!! 

T xxx


----------



## patbaz

hi everyone
sorry i have been awol but things have not been so good with me health wise since i had ohss. But i am now fighting fit and ready for my fet on my next period. Kitten hon delighted yuo are PUPO and i pray all goes well for you.  i am going to try and read back and get caught up on all the news.
    for everyone

Pat
xxx


----------



## plusone

so so so so so so so pleased sweetchilli you deserve it YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
will keep you in my houghts and prayers!!


----------



## justone

Delighted for you sweetchilli. Sending you lots of positivity your way!


----------



## Nonnie

Hi Everyone 
THanks for teh welcome. 

Congrats sweetchilli    Its great for a newbie to see such good news. 

Sparty started suprafact injections last saturday. Trying not to sound like a newbie but what the hell is stimming?? Were can i get the dictionary to use when reading messgaes or will i apply for an interpretor   
Will try the pineapple juice and nuts anyway. Thanks for tip.

Jonain - we are not far apart with starting our jags...cant do it on the belly yet so the old thighs are starting to resemble a sponge   

Just wondering what you ladies have done work wise. All being well    would be having EC in October. Do most people take time off around this. If I get as far as tww    think I would be beter off at work so might book few days off between collection and transfer (all being well). What have you girls done?

Best of Luck to everyone

Nonnie


----------



## Hopeful NI

Just in work so just nipped on to see Sweetchilli's news

SweetChilli : I am soo happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS on your       

Heres to a Happy & Healthy 8.5 months.

I will do personals later


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congratulations sweetchilli


----------



## wee emma

aww thats brilliant sweetchilli


----------



## Joanne2009

Hi All 

Just to let u all know i did my first injection 2day and it was more easy then i thought lol
Hope all is ok
Love &  
Joanne
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Well done - the first is always the worst! but you have done it now - well done :0) i was so scared on my first jab i was crying and refused to do it at first lol - dh reminded me why i was doing it and i jabbed it in lol

x


----------



## Joanne2009

aww lol i had my self in a pickle but kept telling myself wat it was 4, dp went white and started shaking when i pasted him the needle lol, he did perfect tho, bless him lol.
hope ur ok
jo
xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

dp done it for you? jesus your brave lol i had to do my own to get over my fear! lol

and its meant to hurt more if someone else does it for you lol x


----------



## Joanne2009

lol nope dint hurt a bit, maybe cos iwas expectin it to hurt more  
needles are so fine too lol 
xxx


----------



## Sparty

Sweetchilli I'm so delighted for you and DH on your          All the best for the rest of your pregnancy

Nonnie stimms or stimming is the injections to stimulate the ovarys mine were gonal-f. Your on the DR (down regulation) drugs now suprafact. I had that first time round in Origin. 

Patbaz lovely to see you back huni - all the best for fet

Well I've had a lovely day - all packed for holidays in the morning    and at mw appointment we heard baba's heartbeart


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sparty - Have a great well deserved holiday!!!! awww must have been so emotional hearing heartbeat! x


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol pram and layet ie changing unit


----------



## Shelleylouise73

oh lol yerh shopping will be exciting!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

My two are too old for halloween they hate dressing up now , they just want the sweets lol    

I just love Christmas


----------



## Kitten 80

I am so tiered


----------



## TMP

Oh no!! Not the beefy men in the trouser socks again!! I don't like me? It puts me off the men!! LOL  

How are all you lovely ladies doing this evening??

txx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im tired too - working until 11pm though :0( 

How are you TMP x


----------



## TMP

I'm good, just hanging in here. Had a lazy couple of days, I got up this morning at 9 stayed up for an hour then went back to bed for 2 more hours lol 

How are you Shelley? Kitten? Sweetchilli??

tx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

You feeling exhausted all the time i bet?? awww whens the scan again?

Doing ok, this 2ww is the worst a! hate it but only have to wait til thursday now! The pesseries are just yucky and hating how its making me feel i.e messing with my head and    its a BFP. Having cramping pains in lower tummy and some shoret sharp pains higher up with few nights of feeling sick but again is this the pesseries playing with me?

x


----------



## IGWIN79

TMP i doing ok , done the same as you today up early and back to bed for 2 hours , so nice 
you like the pic ,    me thinks they have put the sock in the wrong place       

How s you keeping , are you tired , i am knackered all the time , boobs got really sore today and they are getting bigger , no need for boob job now shelly      i think it was shelly i was talking to about boob jobs ( was it )  ?  

Kitten , how are you coping hun , i know what you mean about tired , i could sleep all day , if kids would let me

Shelly all your sytoms sound good hun , thats what i was like , hoping for BFP for everyone


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sweetchilli - lol yes was me you were talking to about boobs lol Mine are soooooo sore and hard..... oh good, glad pain is normal and good sign! really does hurt at times!

x


----------



## TMP

Hi Shelley,

The 2ww wait is a complete head bleep! The hormones are awful and the second guessing the symptoms drive you     

Hang in there Shelley, it will soon be over and you will get a wonderful BFP     

I hate to tell you this but when you get your BFP you still have to use those nasty bullets until you are 12 weeks along. Im using capsules that I have to put in the front door and they are just as bad! Ick!! 

Don't worry about the cramping either, I had that all through my 2ww and still get it on occasion. 

My next scan is on Tuesday so not long now. 

Sweetchilli, I am knackered all the time and my boobs are huge. Its weird becasue it feels like i've put on loads of weight and I feel all floppy but the scales say I haven't put on any weight...go figure. Are you off your food? I am and have to force myself to eat.

Hang in there girls!  

tx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im feeling sick but havent lost my apitite ........ hmmm


----------



## IGWIN79

Tmp , i am not really a big eater at all , hate breakfast , but i have to force myself to have something , cause i have to take all me vit in the morning so need somthing in me stomach , the only time i am really hungry is dinner time 
just making sure i have my 6 bottle of water everyday , had 8 today , and peeing like a fountain      

Shelly  thats another good sign me thinks


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Is it a good sign  im soooooooo excited and really not sure how im going to cope if i get negative! But that wont happen!!!! BFP for me and others in 2ww!!!! 

So scared! and knickerchecking every time i go loo which is also very often lol paaa pesseries! lol

so glad your both well and hope to see scan pics soon :0)

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am trying to drink loads of water but its hard, g wanna no if this back pain is normal


----------



## TMP

sweetchilli, I am a big eater this business of not having an appetite is quite alien to me  

I too am drinking like there's no tomorrow but its hard! What I hate is having to get up a few times a night to pee!! Grrr....   

Shelley, you will be just fine, don't forget everyone is different so where some people lose their appetite, some may get a huge appetite! All I know is I need to start doign some gentle excercise but not sure what I can and cant do...I've always had a bit of a belly but its now ridiculous and there is no way its the pg because I shouldn't be showing for another couple of months. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining but I don't want to be having to lose heaps of weights later on down the line (fingers crossed my little embie stays the distance)  

txxxx


----------



## TMP

Kitten, what sort of back pain??


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten i still have back pain , its normal , you have to remember what we went through it must take some time to heal in there 
and all the hormones prob dont help either , doc told me its everthing expanding and  getting ready  in there     
I found it was in lower back and down my bum cheeks and thighs as well


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi tmp well niggles at the bottom mostly on right side and aches


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes and bum cheeks oh i so hope your right i mean i normally get back ache b4 af but this is slightly different like you say down the bum almost as if its burning


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mine are mostly on the right too! hmmmm

TMP -your embies will be just fine! x


----------



## IGWIN79

yep thats what it felt like kitten  i thought AF was on its way to 

Your ovarys are prob healing to so just give it time


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon actually i dont remember getting this with last tx


----------



## TMP

Yeah, all sorts of weird niggles and pains, I think its all very normal and as sweetchilli said, you've been through a lot and your body is healing and settling down.Don't worry, its all going to be fine!  

tx


----------



## Kitten 80

I will try lol mind you my belly feels hard thats got to be good ah


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hard - go sit on the toilet lol


----------



## Kitten 80

Just past wind its gone now lol not


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh nice windy ass         that made me  laugh


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha how attractive are we hehe will be even more attractive on labour day a hehe

Night Ladies :0)

Baby dreams to all x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol well i will be having a c section i have no choice


----------



## Shelleylouise73

oh really x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes hon i am to small for normal birth


----------



## Shelleylouise73

You must be tiny! My sister-in-law is like a size 6/8 and she gave birth naturally!!!

how you feeling today?? x


----------



## Kitten 80

ok to day a few cramps but nothing to worry about I had clear cm this morning but could be down to my sexy dream


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
how is everyone it got really busy on here all of a sudden?
kitten if your serious bout bsexy dream strangely enough during my 2ww i woke up to find my lady bits pulsating sorry tmi   i kinda freaked out coz i didnt wanna be peaking in my 2ww but i couldnt help it ooh the shame i didnt even tell dh lol


----------



## Mrs_B24

might i add i never had a wet dream before! lol i think i had another like 2week later and thats been it really!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hahahahaha what the lack of sex does to some lol ive not had that to be honest but kinda wish i had lol


----------



## Mrs_B24

i have had weird sexy dreams before but never like that lol!cant tell dh coz he gets sooooo frustrated i said i would give him all the you know what   he wanted and any way   if i got my bfp and i feel so bad coz im sooooo sick and get so tired i honestly am not physically able for the moving round i tell him unless u wanna be covered in puke!


----------



## Kitten 80

well DH hasnt asked me for that I wouldnt refuse he must be doing it himself probably in shower   , but I couldnt belive it his lips tasted like sweet honey and every touch was tike electric pulses and when he actully entered    I was panting so much I woke up had to get out of bed to sort myself out I can't be having dreams like that what if DH woke up


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha tmi kitten!


----------



## Mrs_B24

youd be caught in the act lol! haha the shower i just find socks next to the bed with white stuff on them sorry tmi lol and im like that   oooh the best one is when we have a fight over it and i get up he does it on my side of the bed it has happened the forst few thimes that i felt wet gooo!!!   eeeewwwwww!!! so now i no and turn the blanket on his side ahhh revenge!!! he hasnt done that since i have morning sickness i think he just dont wanna risk me puking on the bed!   men ehhhh? and if he found out i was at myself hed throw a fit!saying the only reason he has to do it is coz i wont!     hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah poor fellas its so HARD being a man i guess sooooooooo much harder than being a woman


----------



## Kitten 80

My DH uses bloomin towels I court him once I came back early and he tried to convince me that he was going to do the wahing yer right at 10 30 pm I don't thinks so I saw what was on it


----------



## Nattee

mmmmmmm Jacob Black   As far as highs and lows of this process go i would definately be putting that Jacob Black dream right at the highest point of the list you lucky lady!! x


----------



## Mrs_B24

hahahahahahahahahaha     ah men cant live with them cant live withiugh them esp the dh's         and they think were bad!     not the slightest!!!    
welcome natee are you on your 2ww hun all the best for you hun     you get your bfp!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Just had great news DH just got a good better paid job starts next Tuesday oh    this is the start of good things for us , I feel sick today but I don't care if its for a good reason


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Mrs B! Yes im 1 week into my 2ww. Test ONE WEEK TODAY! Its my first ivf experience i swear i could write a book on it already. But staying positive about my opportunity  Eta to crazy.... about another 24 xhours!

Where are you at with yours? Wish you all the luck in the world   

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee.... i agree i feel i could also write a book about my first tx lol JUST 3 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL MY OTD!    and    we all get our BFPs x


----------



## Nattee

I love your positive attitude shelleylousie73 ans so will your embies  
3 lucky sleeps left till you get the good news


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG wetting myself laughing at yous ones , (sock and towels) i would have killed DH if he left that for me


----------



## Kitten 80

They are animals arnt they


----------



## IGWIN79

I know kitten,  They should be relieving there men , that would save the towels and socks LMAO !!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Im not normally on this page but cant be bothered working today. You lot are a bundle of laughs and have really cheered me up. This may sound like a stupid question but i take it thats when you start ivf thats when your suscle starts. Im still getting my head around it and we havent even started. I only realised that you had to give yourself an injection when i saw it  on hollyoaks. Feel a right silly billy.


Jillyhen


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol to true. Any one worry when they sneeze lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Just got out of bath and went a wee, when i wipe myself it leaves a very light pink colour? af on her way? normally when af arrives it comes in full swing!!! also getting very tight cramps in left side.........


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh hon where has your pma gone come on honey you can do it.

Welcome newbie that made me laugh on that program she made it look so easy when its not stupid program lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its tough when you wipe and see pink on tissue so close to otd


----------



## Kitten 80

Ladys have full bleed and get bfp honey


----------



## Mrs_B24

hello everyone!
those dh's have serious issues lol!!!   and its not that big a deal lol ! but if it was me as i said uh i would never hear the end of it! 
kitten hope this is the start of a good thing for you hun new job and a bfp  
nattee hope the rest of the week is good to you hun keep up the positivity hun!i no how you mean about writing a book lol you could nearly even tell them how to do there jobs ath the clinics too!!!   hope it works for you hun it worked for me on my first try and im 13weeks tomorrow with twinnies.  
shelleylouise73 try not worry hun easier said than done though i no its the last few days that really get to you     its your bfp hun    
jillyhen hello and welcome hun?i no the tv programs make everything always look so easy  take for exaple robbing a bank if it was that easy i would do it   
sweetchilli how are you hun any symptoms yet? just ate a good lunch there two eggs beans and toast was nearly done and thought is was all going to come back up but i think its safe! 
it was tasty too  
a big hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Mrs B

I got myself so worked up u had to ask one of the nurses in the health centre was it true i am a absolute coward wit injections even tho i see them day in and out. I had an op in feb and had to get a pre med to relax me i was in such a tizzy. How will i cope if i ever got pregnant.. 

I just think men get it far 2 easy, they just think wam bam have sex and you will get pregnant.

Jillyhen


----------



## Nattee

Thanks again Mrs B. I LOVE


----------



## Nattee

posted too early! I love your story, twins.... perfect. Living the dream!

Has any one been having acupuncture? That just reminded me about sex and the city when charlotte has acu for fertilty and her face is covered in needles. I havent had ONE needle in my face! I asked my acu gal.... so in sex and the city when charlottes is covered.... and she interupted... complete load of RUBBISH!


----------



## Mrs_B24

hi again
jillyhen try not to worry hun! believe me when you have gone though infertility ivf 2ww etc when you get your bfp the rest is a walk in the park!   keep your chin up hun and you will be fine we are all hear for you so whenever you feel down just turn on the computer and type and rant to your hearts content!i no how you mean about operations i had my first last august and was bricking it going in ask the anesathist will i die lol   say they had a right laugh my heart was thumping same thing in march lol the nerves were at me!  
nattee glad that i can give some hope to people because on my two week wait i was the biggest moaner and had no positivity and all the ladies here had to put up wih me being sorry for myself so i think its only approopiate to give something back for being such a wet blanket  
i didnt do any acupunture or anything didnt even change my eating habits lol!still enjoyed my take outs domino pizza   i just figured that if i made drastic changes to my diet my body may go into shock  and plus the food was an outlet so to speak because i wasnt smoking or drinking anymore i needed some fix!  my clinic told me that if i had done acupunture it wouldnt have given me a better chance than i had really but for other women it can work wonders plus it would have been expensive  but they did say that if i wanted to do it for stress it can be great for that!
hope that helps sorry for rambling


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Feeling better now ive read this;

It's only natural to be concerned if you notice a little spotting or bleeding. However, rest assured that in the early weeks of pregnancy it's common. 
You're a little more likely to have spotting if you've had IVF, or similar treatment, to help you conceive. This may be because of the way your babies were conceived. Two embryos may be put into your uterus (womb) and may implant, but then one may not go on to develop. This is called a vanishing twin (De Sutter 2006), and it can trigger some bleeding. woo PMA is back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

shelleylouise glad your feeling better hun!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, you lot are in fine form today.        You have made me laugh, which at the mo is a difficult thing to achieve. Phoned rfc this afternoon and they are now saying it could be nov af before i can start. Last month they told me oct af. I am so peeved off at them, cant believe they are continually moving the goal posts. Think i will just keep phoning til someone gives me an appointment.       Sorry for the rant, just so annoyed i could cry.

Shelley glad you have got some pma back.      

Kitten hang in there, hope all is going ok for you.       

Sweetchill how are you getting on? When is your scan?  

A big hi to everyone else. Sending you all big   .

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

misse am glad we could cheer you up
its so understandable that you would be upset like clinics should be moreunderstanding that the waiting is one of the most dificult parts like they gave you an approximate time you got set on that now there pushing it back again     im annoyed now for you hun!!!! seriously that kinda caper always annoys me! hope you feel better soon hun!
and yes keep on ringing turn on the water works anything to get them to move it closer for you!


----------



## Mrs_B24

tried uploading a new profile pic and it wont work only a black image with white bits


----------



## Nattee

So Mrs_B you said you were negative during the 2ww and thought it wouldnt/hadnt worked? Did you really have absolutely no idea you were pregnant until test day? No symptons or anything And you were like, pregnant x 2!!  Come on tell us crazies what we need to hear!!!!   x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mrs_B - Did you hyave any spotting?


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls 
omg I have taken all weekend to read back and try to get to know everyone again. Congrats to all who are PUPO I hope the 2ww goes fast. The chat on here today has been hilarious. I have been on a bit o a downer lately and have a cold so you guys have made me laugh out loud!!  
I have just been to wobbly watchers today and have 1.5lbs on am gutted by more determined than ever. I put on over a stone with the ohss during first tx but nearly have it off now

kitten just wanted to say that it's probably a very positive sign that you feel different this tx. Good luck huni!!

Pat
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you patz


----------



## suzannee

Hi everyone,
This is my first evening on this site, it is good to know that there are so many good people out there. We are due to go to Madrid the end of next week.  We have been TCC for 1 year.  I am 40 and my DH is 44. My AMH level is quite low so we decided EDIVF is the best route and most suitable for us.  We were seen in Kilkenny and through them they put us in contact with Ruth.  Everyone one has been so nice and helpful.  Started on the patches last week and so far have a few little hot flushes and headaches - nothing too severe thankfully.


----------



## patbaz

Suzanne I hope that all goes well and you are very welcome to this site. I found it very useful during my first tx. The girls are all lovely and so supportive 
good luck

Pat
xxx


----------



## coolou

Hello all

Soz having bbeen on for a few days. Saw jimmy carr last night and got his autogragh and hand shake!!! Yay
Im convinced im gettin a BFN. all hope is gone.  No symtons, My boobs arnt even as sore as they were.  Iv weight my self tem pounds heavier since july! Must be a combo of drugs, stress, doing nothing , being off work and stuffing my face!!  if its pos i wont mind. if neg gonna be annoyed that all i gained form this is a fat ass!

Your soo pos *shelly* wish i had ur PMA. Iv gotta wait till sat. I have to look for AF every tme i go for a pee. LOL.

Iv had a few strange dreams as well *Kitten* lol. Cant remember the last time i done it. DH didnt wanna do it when i was having scans cos he thought they would see ? strange boy. ur test day must be soon ?

Im with you *nantee* for jacob black!! Yum Yum get a pic of him on here!!!

Hopin all u guys are ok! love to all. xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Coolou, My boobs werent sore anymore in the second week , and no symtoms at all , no w have BFP and my bloody boobs are killing me , so dont go on symtoms hun  , i know its hard to stay pos when you testing ??


----------



## Kitten 80

Coolou hon please stay


----------



## coolou

cool *sweetchilli* thats made me feel a bit better. as long as AF stays away. I told her last time it was great to see you so i can start stimms and thanx for always being regular but i dont wanna see u for about 10ms LOL

Cheers *kitten* its just hard not knowing. whens ur test day?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hey Coolou - Id rather have NO symptoms than the spotting im having, keep thinkin AF will come in full swing    she wont!!!!! Really scared now and trying my hardest to stay positive!


----------



## coolou

Must all be positive!!! Positive Positive Positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     Please please God! wanna have a hava happy crimbo. we will all be celebrating by this time next week!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!!!
natee i just thought it hadnt worked like i kept telling dh i didnt feel pregnant my boobs didnt hurt that much in second week was getting af symptoms and went crazy on knicker watch   am still doing that tho! everyone is different and every pregnancy is too!so what happens for one may not happen for the other or vice versa hope this helps!     you get your bfp hun!    
shelleylouise73 i didnt have spotting in 2ww but i did at around 6 and a half weeks and it came and went up until eleven weeks was told everything was fine but it still freaked me out am     i dont get anymore and like i said to natee every pregnancy is different because in my last two pregnancies that never happened so that made me worry even more am     its your bfp on the way hun hope that helped!    
patbaz welcome back hun glad we helped in cheering you up hun! weight watchers is prob the best way to diet i lost loads of weight years ago thorough easi slim same thing as weight watchers!well done hope yuo feeling better!    
coolou like i said earlier in message hun my symptoms went away in second week too! hun    that its your bfp too hun    
suzannee hhey hun and welcome all the best for your tx the girls here are lovely and very supportive    
sweetchilli hows you this evening hun?
kitten how are you hun not long now  am     for your bfp hun   
a big hi to everyone else!
talk laters!


----------



## patbaz

Girls you need to stay positive. Everyones journey is different, some people get symptoms and others don't. Some people spot and others have nothing and they still go on to have a BFP. I hope we all get our dreams
Pat
xx


----------



## coolou

Hope ur right *Mrs B* sounds quite promising!! cant wait to know either way!!!!! sat cant come quick enuf


----------



## Kitten 80

Coolou otd is the 2nd


----------



## TMP

Good evening ladies and welcome to the newcomers.

Shelley, please stay positive hon, I know it's so so hard and I was just like you on the 2ww. Spotting doesn't always mean that Af is on her way. It happens to so many women who go on to bfp. I had spotting a week after bfp so I know how stressful it is. Try and focus on the end goal...a lovely bfp!!

Kitten and coolou, that goes for you too!! Stay positive, stay well, rest when you can and focus on that lovely bfp !!!

Mrs_b! Helloo!! How are the twinnies?? I too still knicker check?? 

I'm disappointed I'm not getting any racy dreams tho 

Hang in there girls!!!

T x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - Its just so hard especailly as ive been so poitive until spotting appeared!!! Will hold out until Thursday to test! Thanks x


----------



## Kitten 80

I just laughed so much with lee evens and i had a sharp twinge


----------



## Nattee

Thanks once again Mrs_B. You're a star! I have to agree with the nurses i have so far been quite together over it all. I surprise myself sometimes! Im ignoring all feelings and twinges as like you say its different for everyone and doesnt really mean anything! My body has done it all in a matter of weeks. The list of possibilties for a sypmton is endless! Im just too impatient for OTD! I want my BPF NOW! So excited yet petrified at the same time. But i do love to hear others stories, especially the success variety. Gives me a warm feeling inside and hope. I was just surprised you had no idea with 2 miracles on board!  

Hi to all those i havent had the pleasure of meeting yet  

Lots of positive vibes and dreams of the boys from twilight for all   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Oh my the dreams are still coming    I wake myself up though


----------



## plusone

You busy little chatters    

Kitten enjoy those dreams and both you and coolou stay positive  

Natte you find a way to cope with tx and just focus on it some days though you just need a release, I was convinced that my AF was on the way when I conceived DD with 2nd IVF ICSI.  And really who would be symptom watching if they were not on this rollercoaster so ignore all and stay positive!!!

Shelley it aint over till the fat lady sings and I have not sang in days wait till you pee on that stick missy!!!!

TMP Hows you when is your next scan?

Sweetchilli how you doing you still on cloud  

Suzanne welcome I am the opposite to you and using donor  as since dd my husband has none to retrieve, did you get a donor quite quickly.  I had been on a waiting list for 6 years now and my turn has come though we had conceived dd through IVF ICSI in 2007 using DH sperm the whole nine that they got   so anything is possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Patbaz I too am loaded with the cold, never worry about the whole fat fighters this week next week is another week, I am doing jenny Craig until I officially start drugs for tx which by my calculation will not be till december this is my forst week and lost 6lb probably largely due to the fact that some of the food is not for human consuption but some is lovely!!!!!!!!  I did weight watchers for a while but once I stop or allow my self a day off it just piles back on!!!!!!!!!!

MissE hope you find out soon when you start, the rfc are a joke i was supposed to be called with september AF but i am now october so they must be a month behind.

MrsB glad to see you doing well sorry to hear you had spotting but common in twins   
Sorry if I have missed anyone you lot can chat!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Plusone Hi Hon

I am very positive this time round I did have a dip when AF symptoms were here at the weekend but no AF AND SHE WONT BE HERE AT LEAST TILL BABY OR BABYS ARE BORN


----------



## Nattee

Thank you plusone. Its really reassuring to hear


----------



## michelle_h

Afternoon all 

Havnt been on in a while and have been catching up - I must say I have laughed a lot!!

Good luck kitten, shelly louise, Nattee and anyone else approaching test date  

AFM I pick up my drugs tomorrow eek and strangely feeling really emotional about it :s must be due to the fact that it has taken sooooo long to get to this point and this is it I suppose.

Its safe to say i am petrified!!! I think thats because its my first attempt and its like walking into the unknown. 

I asked at the royal about a time scale so as I could book time off work etc and they said two weeks of spray followed by two weeks of injections - so am I right in thinking ec will be in about four weeks time? I just wanna be sure as I have a fairly active job and want to make sure im off for a week?

Thanks ladies   and babydust to all 

michelle xx


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Michelle! Very exciting time for you with it all to come! Make sure you have plenty of time aside to rest and relax through the whole thing.

Its about 3/4 weeks but it can depend on how you respond. I started sniffed the menopause for 13 days and i had my base line scan and was ready to start imjecting. I thought i would be ding that 2 weeks but in fact i respnded really quickly and they stopped my injections after 9 days, then i took the biggy to release my precious eggs and went in to hospital for my eg 2 days after. I think normally they expect maybe about 11 injections. So 2 weeks is a good enough estimate. But you could respond early, you could take longe with both injections and sniffer. They will scan you to check your progress and whether they need to change your meds. 

Its my first time to and lucky for me i had a friend who has done several cycles. She made realise that there is nothing to be scared of, that in fact this is a time to be REALLY excited about, an opportunity and inevitably could make your dreams come true. So feel good about it! Hormones may have you feeling a little flat at times which is why i say just make sure you  put you first in everything now. Chill out, relax and KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE PRIZE!!!

Good luck sweet... its going to be a wondeful journey!     xx


----------



## michelle_h

aww thanks nattee , that helps 

Michelle


----------



## Nattee

I hope you understood that! My keyboard keeps freezing! And i meant ec not eg! 
What job do you do then? I am a fitness intructor and was concerned about time off during 2ww but i told my boss the situ in confidence and he was brillaint luckily! I kept going through the sniffing and injections but pulled back so my body didnt burn out! It was hard during D/R though. Out of breath, fatigued body! I had to keep it up though because i get such a buzz and feeling of well being through exercise it kept me happy and upbeat. But once i started injections i started to feel more like myself. I wouldnt take any chances now though. Have been doing a lot nof nothing for 8 days 

Only 6 to go OMG!


----------



## Nattee

Coolou i missed your post yesterday Sorry x

If i had sore boobs it wouldnt have me thinking i was preggers. I had big sore comedy baps the day i had collection so there is no way that could mean im pg! Its obviously a to do with the drugs. So if they are not swollen be postive and grateful (its horrible!). Im pretty sure those who arent challenged dont feel sore swollen boobies, lets face it its more common for a woman to have NO symptons. The first one being a missed period and even then it takes weeks for them to get pg symptons. A friend of mine just had a gorgeous little girl. She had no idea until her peiod was 3 days late. After that she paid to have a private scan between 6-7 weeks because she couldnt get her head round the fact she was pregnant when didnt feel it AT ALL! I felt quite sorry for her really she soooo wanted some feeling from within. She was defo pg just no signs until about 9/10 weeks!

So no signs IS GOOD sign!  

When you feel down think of JACOB BLACK. Guranteed to raise a smile   xxx


----------



## michelle_h

Natee, my job is perhaps not as active as yours lol im a general manager of a bar / restaurant. Its active and very pressured. Cant tell my bosses as they arent the most uderstanding :S so am a bit stuck.
Its more the stress im concerned abut but hey will just try and keep up a pma as much as possible!


----------



## Nonnie

Hi everyone

Swapping over internetat home and couldnt check board all weekend. AMazing how addictive this is. 

Coolou thanks for that. Think I will book that week of ec and transfer off adn then go abck to work to wait. Im a Social worker and cover a big geographical area in the car so dont want to be stressed out. Failing that I will pull a sickie for a few days hehe. Have told my boss and she is very understanding.

Did anyone get headachey on DR. Injecting just over a week and feel like ive been hit by a bus. What a wuss..wot will  I be like at the next stage. Feck the eating healthy its chocolate all the way!!!!!! Must start drinking more water tho.

Anyway must go do some work. Baby dust to everyone

Nonnie


----------



## Joanne2009

Hiya Nonnie

I've been DR for about a week now and to start of wiv i had the worst headaces ever, getting over then now tho, wat drugs are u on im on buserelin.
Hope you feel better soon
Love & 
Joanne
xxxx


----------



## TMP

Evening ladies,

How are you all doing tonight? Are you all feeling well?? 

Shelley, how are you doing today hon? Are you hanging in there? 

Kitten, glad to hear you are so positive, good for you!!

Mrs_B, Miss E, Coolou, how are you doing today?? Sweetchilli, you ok??

AFM, had my 7 wk scan today and once again it was difficult to see what is going on in there and I think its because my womb is retroverted and tilts at a funny angle. It was much easier to see what was going on with the external scan but the internal scan was very fuzzy. Despite that, I saw the heartbeat and the little blob that is the foetus so there is definately something in there    but its just the one. It appears that there may have been two but just the one now    Still finding it hard to take it all in and believe that I am pg, I dont' know why, I think i am just a bit     I think I will feel better once I get to 12 weeks. Monday is my midwife appointment so that's my next step!!

Hang in there and lots of       for you all!!

Txxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all
coolou how are you today hun?    
tmp am glad you got to see your little one today and that everything is alright.   
shelleylouise73 how are you today hun?    
nattee how are you hun i really admire your strong positive attitude hun! your an inspiration!    
nonnie hope the headaches ease off soon hun!   
michelle_h all the best for tx hun!    
plusone hpw are you today hun?    
kitten how are you today hun?    
jonian2009 how is the dr going?   
patbaz how are you today hun?   
a big hi to everyone else!    
sorry for short note am wrecked tired lol!!!!


----------



## Nattee

Hi Mrs B! Hope you are feeling well, tired with good reason eh? We'll let you off!  

Hi Nonnie. I found D/R the absolute worst part (well until now durig 2ww but thats a different kettle of fish all together   !). I suffered from headaches which i never get, the occasional hot flush. I got out of breath and fatigued quickly and quite frankly i felt like the devil with pmt! The hardest bit for me was just not feeling one bit like myself or being able to control my moods and emotions. BUT i didnt find out till almost the end of D/R it was in fact the worst part. And its true. Within 2 days of stim injections i came to life. Headaches gone, energy levels back managing to to stay away past 8pm! Mood swings barely there. You're not a wuss your body is doing what it takes most woman years to do in just 2 weeks! Hang in there, when the stims start it gets exciting as you start the scans and seeing your follies grow! Good luck  

Joanne i hope your headaches go away soon and they will when D/R is over and the exciting part begins. Lots of luck for you too  

Michelle get that time off! Not only is stress not good for our fertility you wont need it during this process. You may find it harder to deal with in the early stages as you D/R. And you need to be ultimately selfish now for the next 4-6 weeks its all about YOU! You need to keep upbeat as poss and personally during down reg i felt everything that would normaly go over my head had me breathing fire!! Poor DF!  

Hi TMP dont think we have met but it certianly sounds like congratulations are in order   Well done, hope you are feeling well on being a mum to be! Enjoy


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning ladies, 

The nurse called me today to see how im feeling (better thankfully) she sai its the drugs that caused me so much of a heavy ans painful bleed. I was also suprised she sais id only have to wait 3 months to start next tx if tomoorrows test is a BFN! (thats to let me body go back to normal)

So yes im feeling a little more human today and for some reason have loads of    Although not nice to go through, this def makes you stronger :0)

  to you all x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

TMP - Congrats on scan! mid-wife part should be exciting and hit home yuor pg! lol woo


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats on scan tmp


----------



## patbaz

hi All
I missed this yesterday was so busy at work and then had a match after work so was wrecked lastnight.

Nonnie - i had my first tx during the summer (July) and i was on Buserlin and it gave me fierce headaches and sore (.)(.), so its normal  

Michelle -H, the unknown quantity is the worst, but any questions and post them on here someone will be able to help.  but a month sounds about right although i was sniffing for 6 weeks in total, 4 before i started stimms and i responded well and have 18 little snow babies waiting on me  .  you just have to stay positive   

Pulusone - I am doing slimming world and I have lost about 4lb every week until this week which is great as i am probably eating more now than i was before  its mad!

Mrs B - i am grand.  whingind about a headcold btu otherwise well.  how is pregnancy going??  it only seems like last week when you were worried aboutgetting a bfn.  I am so pleased for you.  at the mo i am just waiting on next af arriving which should be in the next few weeks.

Kitten:  How are you huni?  Not long now I am     you get your BFP

To everyone else hello and good luck with tx
Pat
xxx


----------



## Nonnie

Hey guys

Jonain  Im on supefact. My name is Joanne also!!! called myself Nonnie when I was a wee girl and it kinda stuck

Nattee Have basically had a headache since weekend and Im tired also. Was in bed last night at nine!!!! Poor hubby not seeing much action this weather   but im not complaining cos at least I know things are happening.

But really cant be bothered at wotk. have absolutely NOOOOOO interest in work. Keep looking at calender, and its not like dates are gona com any quicker!!!! Great to have you guys for comapny.

For anyone watitng to test Im sending lodsa babydust your way   
And for the rest of us drugeed out people happy injecting   (ok so we dont inject in out butts but its the closest picture I could get !!!)

Nonnie


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Everone 

Patbaz I am good I think and feel pg so my pma is high   , hope you are ok 

nonnie I like the name


----------



## Day Dreamer

Hello everyone
I am new to this site, I have been following your thread for a few weeks now but have only got the courage to post today!
I have been DR since the end of August and don't start stimming until the 14th Oct, it seems like forever away.  I didn't think I would have to DR for this long, I think it is only because the RFC are so busy,  I have had really bad headaches & am tired all the time since I started Buserelin - but thanks to this site I know I am not the only one feeling like this.
I am   this rollercoaster of a journey will be worth it!!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening everyone,

Hope you are all ok.

TMP, congrats on the scan, i'm sure that made it all more real for you
Kitten, how are you holding up?
MrsB, hope the twins are behaving themselves
Jonian & Nonnie, I was on suprefact and like you had a few headaches, it seemed like my brain went to jelly and I found myself standing in Next with DH having a breakdown because I couldn't remember the word 'basket'  
Day Dreamer, welcome along
MissE, how are you hun?

AFM, I had my day 9 stimms scan today and Dr was very happy, she said I have 13 follies on left side and 9 on right so she has reduced the drugs and wants to scan me again on friday and she said she will probably go for ec on monday.

xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

IrishD great news on the follies huni. Hoping all goes well on friday and that ec goes ahead as planned.      

Daydreamer welcome to the thread huni, the ladies are lovely. Good luck with your tx huni.  

Patbaz hope you are ok huni, fingers crossed af shows up soon.

Good luck to all the ladies testing soon.           Hoping for lots of bfps.

Hang in there to all the girlies dring or stimming. Hope things are going ok and that any nasty side effects disappear soon.

TMP congrats on the scan huni, hopefully your MW appointment will make it all more real for you.

Mrs_B how are you and the twinnies doing?

Sweetchilli how are you getting on huni? Any word on when your scan will be.

Michelle hope all goes well with your tx huni?

Sending you all  big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone how are we all 

Tmp congrats on scan hun , roll on next one   
MrsE  i have mine on the 8 oct but i know its way to early to see much , then prob back the following week again , hoping and praying i see a heartbeat ( will be bricking it)

Kitten Not long now hun , is everything ok ?

Shelly praying hard for you tomorrow

Irish , got your a real we chicken LOL LOL ONLY JOKING that a good number , roll on EC then   

See everyone has the bad headaches when DRing , well as soon as you start stimms you will feel alot better 

Nonnie , not long now hun  are you taking the 2ww off ??

B24 hi hun doing ok , not getting to excited at the min , just taking one day at a time 
How everything with you hun ??

Hi and good luck to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

I had some pink earlier to day about 3 but seems to have gone but remaining positive


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten could be  implantion bleed that was left over , its good its stopped , not long now hun


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - Keep strong!   

Irish Daffodil - Congrats on follicles hun and good luck for scan friday and hopefully EC monday!!! woo

Sweetchili - Thanks so much for your messages :0)   

Everyone else     

x


----------



## Day Dreamer

Thank you Irish Daffodil and MissE.

Sweetchilli hopefully these headaches do disappear when I start stimming- I don't normally get headaches

Kitten that PMA up

Hi and best wished to everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

I am trying to honest


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening everyone
just popped on to say all the very best in the morning to shelleylouise73  am     you get your bfp hun !    
a big hi to everyone else!
i will do a proper catch up tomorrow!
talk laters!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mrs_B24 and everyone else on here wishing me    for tomorrow morning!!!! 

Just got into bed and then realised ive forgot to do crinone gel..... hoping it wont be my last insertion of the yucky gel!!!!


----------



## TMP

Shelley, everything is crossed for your BFP this am!!! Txx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks TMP ..... How you feeling this morning?? :0)

I lay there having been woken up at 05.15 needing a wee, i was far too scared to test!! Even though in the back of my mind i knew this cycle hadnt worked, there was slight hope it had. (For those of you who dont know, i had spotting on monday then got full bleed tuesday, I had 2 x ET on 16th September) so really hoped one had hung in there but as expected this morning when i finally got brave i got a BFN   

This was my first ivf cycle and would have been extremly lucky for it to work for me 1st time.... BUT i now know what to expect in round two which will hopefully be in Dec/Jan! It has made me stronger and more determind to do it all over again and    it will work for me!!

Anyway REMEMBER EVERY WOMEN IS DIFFERENT - girls please do not look at one womens symptoms that seem bad as it may be a good sign for you. Next time for me, i wont be symptom spotting and will most certainly be taking 2 weeks off work from EC!


----------



## Ermitrude

Shelley honey so sorry it was a bfn.  Be kind to yourself


----------



## Mrs_B24

shelleylouise73 am so sorry it didnt work hun!     
but i really have to admire your strength and positivity!it takes a lot to say what you said!and it will inspire others too!     
dec isnt that far away and im sure the time will fly!     that it will be your time hun! xxx
and we are all here for you too


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thank you all sooooooo much, means alot to me!!! 

  we get loads of BFPs now!!!!!!!!! 

And im not going anywhere will be here if anyone needs chat or support x x


----------



## michelle_h

morning all

shellylouise   glad to see you still have that pma. Three months wont be long coming round especially as christmas and new year will be in the middle.

Day dreamer, Im with RFC too and will be sniffing for four weeks as well 

Kitten - keep going not long now 

AFM got all my date etc yesterday, I will be sniffing for four weeks..yuk..then injecting for two. E/C 15th Nov with E/T 17th. I wasnt happy about the two day transfer - did anyone else have it?
Nurse also told me that Im on a standard dose of gonal F which is a good thing??

She also said she would recommend single embryo transfer.

Well i have a free day today before sniffing starts tomorrow 

Michelle x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

So sorry Shelley


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

Shell   

I am good peeps no AF


----------



## coolou

just a quicjk nip on as my pc has been down, so on the phone. 

so sorry shelly. U were soo posisitive. It will happen and ur young so got every chance. Lotsa of hugs and love.  Xxx be strong. Xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Afternoon all, Thanking you all for your kin messages   

The nurse called this morning and said she got my email to advise BFN! She said i HAVE to wait 3 months without tx so said i will be getting started again in Jan and thats when i'll get my jabs etc so all focused for then :0) 

x


----------



## TMP

Shelley, I'm so sorry it didn't work this time! If you maintain that wonderful positive attitude you will def get your bfp!! You have to wait three months because your body needs to fully recover so enjoy the break and holidays full of fun and yummy food!!

T xxx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya Ladies

I just wanted to say to Shelleylouise73 I know your pain hun, I had a BFN on my 1st ICSI in june, I also had 2 really good quailty embryos implanted but still had a BFN     , I'm also starting my 2nd ICSI cycle in January but I cant help thinking Im different from every one else on here as although I want nothing more then to be a mum but I am completely dreading my 2nd cycle coz of my BFN next time and I read on here all the time that you ladies are so excited about testing well I completely dreaded that too on my 1st cycle even thought I was pregnant up until half way through my 2ww 

sending everyone lots of luck and


----------



## TMP

Hi Cleozulu,
I was never excited about starting the next cycles or the 2wws or the test days; for me it was always a means to an end but as my wise dad always says, "nothing ventured nothing gained" 

I really feel that trying to have a positive attitude always helps and it can't do any harm  

Good luck and lots of babydust to you, Shelley and all the other lovely ladies here!!

Txx


----------



## coolou

Hello every one. PC back on line. 

hopeing everyone is ok!! Im having a few low days. Which im embrassed to say as shelly is still soo positive after her sad news. I know im gonna be pathectic if its bad news.  . Gotta be positive,     2 more sleeps till test day. sat morn. Prob wont be sleeping well tomz night! Wishing kitten lotsa luck for her test and baby dust to everyone else.


----------



## Kitten 80

Coolou i am bricking it im normally pretty sure if its worked by now and its looking good as no af but i am frightened.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Shelley i'm so sorry to read your news huni, it can be so difficult.   I admire your strength and positive attitude and because of that one day your dreams will come true.
Just you stay here, you can keep me company in inbetweenie land but just for a short time then we will both be back on the crazy train.  

Coolou and kitten keeping everything crossed for you.     

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
ll the best kitten for tomorrow hun am     its a bfp for you hun!    
coolou hope you feel a bit better son hun the last few days really can get to you! am     for a bfp for you too hun    
cleozulu hi hun how are you? i was the biggest moaner on here on my 2ww i dreadned every toilet break test day everything i guess there is no definition of what e should be like in 2ww some people are very upeat and others are up and down and others are fairly low! hope you feel better soon hun    
ermitrude how are you hun?    
irish daffodil fab news on your follies hun!    
tmp how are you getting on hun?    
hey daycreamer and welcome to the thread the ladies here are fab and are so supportive all the best for your tx    
michelle_h thats great your getting started hun!all the best for your tx hun!    
sweetchilli how are you hun?   
patbaz how are you today hun?    
misse how are you hun?    
nattee how are you hun?    
nonnie ahow is the dr going?    
jonian hows your dr going hun?    
plusone how are things with you?
a big hi to everyone i have missed!    
talk laters!
xxx
Sek
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon its Saturday day i test  or are you tryin to get me to test early lol


----------



## Day Dreamer

Hello everyone.

Thank you Mrs B, it feels good to have people to talk to, all of my friends have kids & got pregant very easily & just don't understand how low you can feel sometimes.

Shelleylouise I am so sorry your tx did not work this time, but your pma will take you a long way and get you through this journey and get you that BFP.

Good luck to everyone else who are pupo & all the other ladies going through tx!!


----------



## coolou

*Kitten* if i wake up at 5 am sat il be doing it then. want my weee to be as concentrated as posss!!! Il be postin on here asap so hope u post on here too? i thought u did ET earlier than me. how comes our test dates are same? what day did u have ur ET?


----------



## Hopeful NI

Shelley - I am soo sorry it didn't work this time, but I am sure with your PMA you will gt your BFP   

Coolou & Kitten -Sending you loads of      for Sat.

IrishDaffoill - Holy Moly that is some bunch of eggies, hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

MrsB - How is the twins doing ?

Welcome DayDreamer - I had my NHS tx at RFC and was on spray for 6 weeks, RFC is just soo busy, The headaches and tiredness ease once you start stimms.

AFM - haven't been on lately coming home from work and going to bed at 9pm, just nackered although not complaining.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mrs_B24

sorry kitten i thought it was tomorrow from reason!my head is all over the place lol!hope your well hun!    
day dreamer i no hun its hard alright people the only people that really understand are the ones that have gone thorugh it themselves and there is plenty of us here to give whatever support you need!    
hopefulni glad to see your doing well hun!    
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening all, 

Michelle - Good luck for starting sniffing!!! 

Cleozulu - We will get our BFP on our 2nd tx   

MissE - You will also be joining us in better what we want!! 

Kitten/Coolou - By the time you read ths reply, you will have just 1 more sleep    its a BFP for you both!! Dont let the last LONG day get to you and both hang out til Saturday    Please post on here as soon as you have the wonderful news!!

Hopeful NI - How you feeling hun? Apart from tired?? lol   

The reason im so soooo early after getting up at 5.15am (yesterday now) is because dh has been treating me today to the new nintendo ds i and games to go with it (something to TRY take my mind off BFN) and also because we have only just got back from 24 hr Tesco to get the new Fifa 11 game for him lol

Has anyone tried to buy goldfish lately?? nearon impossible (i wanted 2.... for the embryos that didnt make it.    i know but my way of dealing with it lol) but apparently now you cant just go buy a tank, toys, food and fish!!!! no, you have to buy the tank then put solution in it, then wait 3 days and re-test water before you can buy 1 fish then have to wait a week beofre you can put another one in!!! WTF im sorry i know they are animals but firstly, they have a 3 second memory and secondly.... are the goldfish    gona come and arrest me if i put the GOLDFISH in the tank the same day i buy the tank!!!! Never heard anything so ridiculous!! So hense the DS that DH bought for me lol

Anyway rant over hehe - Night Night and    i read this tomorrrow to some BFPs

  to all x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

Shelley I am bricking it still no AF I feel sick but I think its nurves today 

Coolou I will be the same as I get up early for a wee blader control is out the window atm I am so frightend that I have come so far when I get my BFP that will be the iceing on the cake   

Hi everyone


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
shelloeylouise youve just asked the right person lol with the goldfish thing i take it you wernt buying a little bowl but was going for something a little bit bigger?perhaps with a filter and heater if you were getting tropical ones? i had little minnows in a little small bowl and they were fine for over a year then we got a bigger tank 54litres and pu them in and had on other little fish too we wanted to add some tropical lads to it too but shop said heat up water first because they can get sensitive to cold any how we may have overpopulated the tank so it got dirty pretty fast bot the suction thing for taking out the waste and water and we were told only take out ten percent as the fish get used to the chemistry of the water lus the good bacteria live in filter and are about the tank digesting their poo making it less toxic we said era they will be fine and we cleaned out the whole tank filter stones scrubbed it clean it was crystal next thing a few days later they all started dying off because we took all the good bacteria out of the water.ammonia poisining whichmeant that it was like acid burning at their skin poor guys i felt sooo bad!!!! anyhow i hav two tanks at the mo same size and have 9 small fish and one average they all tropical and there only cleaned out every month ten percent the water seems to stay clearer now for longer maybe it the build up of good bacteria or something and in the other tank i have two oscar fish (google them theyre class) we got them when they were like two inched now they are huge well one is over six and the other is about an inch smaller !they are so smart they can see me from across the room and jump up and down in the tank for food the big fella is looking at me right now!  we have to keep them seperate coz they like to eat other fish these guy can grow to 12 or more inches so will have to get bigger tank lol!!!
sorry that was a bit of a rant but we were the same coming home from the shop whatits fish like!!!but ya we learned the hard way! any more questions feel free to ask!    
kitten how are you today hun? hope the day doesnt drag for you!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
shelleylouise youve just asked the right person lol with the goldfish thing i take it you wernt buying a little bowl but was going for something a little bit bigger?perhaps with a filter and heater if you were getting tropical ones? i had little minnows in a little small bowl and they were fine for over a year then we got a bigger tank 54litres and pu them in and had on other little fish too we wanted to add some tropical lads to it too but shop said heat up water first because they can get sensitive to cold any how we may have overpopulated the tank so it got dirty pretty fast bot the suction thing for taking out the waste and water and we were told only take out ten percent as the fish get used to the chemistry of the water plus the good bacteria live in filter and are about the tank digesting their poo making it less toxic we said era they will be fine and we cleaned out the whole tank filter stones scrubbed it clean it was crystal next thing a few days later they all started dying off because we took all the good bacteria out of the water.ammonia poisining whichmeant that it was like acid burning at their skin poor guys i felt sooo bad!!!! anyhow i hav two tanks at the mo same size and have 9 small fish and one average they all tropical and there only cleaned out every month ten percent the water seems to stay clearer now for longer maybe it the build up of good bacteria or something and in the other tank i have two oscar fish (google them theyre class) we got them when they were like two inched now they are huge well one is over six and the other is about an inch smaller !they are so smart they can see me from across the room and jump up and down in the tank for food the big fella is looking at me right now!  we have to keep them seperate coz they like to eat other fish these guy can grow to 12 or more inches so will have to get bigger tank lol!!!
sorry that was a bit of a rant but we were the same coming home from the shop whatits fish like!!!but ya we learned the hard way! any more questions feel free to ask!    
kitten how are you today hun? hope the day doesnt drag for you!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - you will fine!! Good luck for tomorrow and let us know when you get that BFP tomorrow!!   

MrsB_24 - Thanks for info - All i wanted was a little tank (yerh had a little filter) with just 2 goldfish!!! I couldnt have it there and then so left it lol oh dear sounds like you have had fun with the poor fish lol

x


----------



## Nonnie

Hi all

this is the longest day ever!!!! Had acu wed night and felt great yestarday till night time when the big DR bus came back and ran over me. Just want to sleep and sleep and sleep. Did I mention I want to sleep. Me very eyes are sore trying to keep them open. If  I drink any more water  I will turn into a goldfish and jump into shelly louise's tank. ........ Well maybe not as she would prob poisin me    

Bough hubby tropical fish few years ago for crimbo. Had tank set up in sapre room wit hfish init(after 3 days of course) all ready for him on xmas morning and he didnt know a thing. 

Anyway these stack of papers are calling me to lay my head down just for 5. Have reflex tonigh cant wait. Have baseline scan wed do hopefully will start stimm next week. I have been lead to beleive i might feel beter then.


Good luck everyone
Nonnie


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Noonie - You would be not make it into my tank AS I DONT HAVE ONE lol Good luck for scan and keep us posted - Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Better keep it quick coz I'm at work, scan went well, trigger tomorrow night and ec booked for Monday.

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Irish Daffodil - Congrats and god luck for EC monday :0)


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

IrishD great news huni. Good luck for the trigger tomorrow and hope all goes well for EC on monday.      

Kitten and Coolou wishing you all the best for testing tomorrow.          Hoping to see lots of good news here tomorrow.

Shelley how are you doing huni?  

Nonnie   . Enjoy reflexology tonight and make sure you get some rest over the weekend. You will feel a bit better when you start stimming huni.

Hopeful glad to see you are doing well.  

Mrs_B how are you and the twinnies huni?  

A big hello to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps i am so nervous


----------



## coolou

Hello every one!!! One more sleep for me!!! thank the LORD.

Wishing *Kitten* loads of luck for tomz! Hopefully good news for both of us!! Put the news on ASAP il keep checkin. I hope at least one of us get a BFP but its looking good for us both with no AF (trying to keep pos).

How are you *Mrs B* n those lovely little twinnies!!! I for got were they from 2 embies or one? id love twins. Ur soo lucky.

*Irish* hoping the trigger and the EC gos ok!! Best of luck. Least ul get a nice drug free day.

*Shelly* wow getting fish. Make sure you let the tank get settled and established before buying expensive fishys!!

How are u *DayDreamer* ??

Well love to all the lovely ladies. I wont be able to sleep tonight. i can see me piddling on a stick at 4am. lol

Again all the lucj for kitten! BFP coming your way hunz!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all! 
all the best coolou and kitten for the morning am     its a bfp fpr both of you!
coolou yes was from two embies ! sure you will have yours too hun and you will be telling us bout it at 5am!    
irish daffodil yay on doing trigger shot tomorrow night enjoy your drug free day sunday!    
misse how are you this evening hun? any delicious baking planned for the weekend?   
nonnie hope the headaches ease off soon hun!    
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## Kitten 80

All the best coolou i am sure we will have our bfp  my boobies are rather sore today and very sick today all good signs i worked out that i would be 4 weeks and 3 days so probably would be getting this as i have been pregnant b4 a very long time ago and it all comes flooding back


----------



## Hopeful NI

Kitten & coolou - Good luck for tomorrow        you both get your BFP

Irish - Congratulations on your scan    good luck for your trigger shot.

MissE - How are you doing hun ? Any joy with RFC ?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Day Dreamer

Hello Everyone, hope you are all well

I am doing well thanks Coolou, had reflexology this afternoon & feel really relaxed!!  All the best for tomorrow     you get a BFP    

Kitten good luck for tomorrow


----------



## TMP

Kitten!! Coolou!!!! Good luck for tomorrow!!! I have everything crossed for you both! You will get your bfp tomorrow!! 

Love to everyone!

T xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Its a bfp i am pregnant i dont think its sunk in apart from feeling sick lol


----------



## coolou

*Kitten* wow!!!!!!!!!!! Bet ur soo excited!!!!!!
I got up at 2am and really needed a wee so done test then!! N my clearblue test said PREGANT 2-3!!!! YAY  YAY

OMG trying not to get too excited. V early days. Just the panic of the wait for the first scan!!!!!!! But its the closest iv ever! been!!!!! Wish u wernt in ireland kitten we could of went out to celebrate!!!!!!
Congrats again kitten. Sooo pleased!!!


----------



## TMP

Kitten!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so happy for you!!! That's made my day 

Coolou!!! You too!!!! Bloody fantastic!!! That's doubly made my day!!!  

T xxx


----------



## coolou

Thanks *TMP* Just  it stays snuggled there!! cany believe it!! good day for this thread. I love hearing about BFPs on here cos it means it works! But always think will it work for me and it did YAY!!!!

I feel so lucky cos its my first cycle & lotsa peps arnt so lucky! I dont wanna take this for graunted at all.


----------



## Kitten 80

CONGRATS COOLOU      how do you feel i feel sick but so happy that i feel sick     

thanks TMP I am glad we made your day its hard not to get excited


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
Congrats coolou and kitten on your bfps thats great news!!!    
hope you both have a healthy and happy pregnancy!    
i know the feeling kitten about being happy being sick     !im still sick but dont mind one bit! 
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten 80 and  coolou,   on your   Whoooohoooooo, its good news all round this morning 
Heres to a happy and helathy 8.5 months ahead


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Congrats Kitten & Coolou on your BFPs - its a lucky day for you both!!!


----------



## crazykate

CONGRATULATIONS COOLOU & KITTEN - great to see some more  




................here's to loads more girls xx


----------



## coolou

Thanks every one!!!
I dont really feel sick yet *Kitten*. Just feel very tired. But dont know if its BFP or the fact havent done much for 3 weeks as no work. But back to work mon 

I rang clinic. They said congrats and i have to do another test next sat. Is this Norm? They said then we can book my first scan. So im petrified im gonna loose it. Before my first scan. Still on knicker watch!! Just stay with me little bean!


----------



## Kitten 80

thats strange hon how many days past et are you?

I havent got a scan date yet


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Kitten & Cool lou, i'm delighted for you both

xx


----------



## MissE

Kitten and coolou congrats huni, that is fab news .            Its good to see some bfps on here.

Emma xx


----------



## plusone

Coolou and kitten congrats brilliant news hope it is catchin  

AFM Appointment on mon at RFC with nurse sooooooo nervous something is up and they cancel me  I know i am just being stupid but this is my one and only chance with donor sperm unless we go somewhere outside i reland.  Please let it work.  By my calculations I will have a very sober xmas and new year as tx will be underway ARGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## coolou

Hello all

Im off to the wedding farye today as my sis is getting married next year. Was thinking i must remember to book the 13th of aug off for the wedding, then i thought. if all gos well  il be on Mat leave by then. Starting to sinkl in!

Hope ur Ok today *Kitten* i suppose u didnt get any sleep last night like me. I had my ET 2 weeks ago today and my EC was 5 days before that. The nurse on phone said it was day 18. so she must of ment the embryo was 18days old.

Dont worrie *Plusone* all will be fine. Just relax. And least you wont have any crimbo hangovers. Im not planning to tell all my work buds till after crimbo. So gonna be hard trying to hide the fact im not drinking at the crimbo party. LOL

How you getting on *Miss E* ?

And how is *Irish daff* & *Crazykate* ??

Love and baby dust to all the lovely ladies.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Coolou I thought the same when I said well it looks like cornwall for holiday next year insted of malta and thought better book it off then thought hmmm   everything go's smoothly I will be on m/leave   .
I did sleep actully I think all the weight was lifted and all I can do is just stear at my DH  and kiss him as I now can just love him with out all the 2ww worry I no I will still worry but not as much and he is my rock.

Hi everyone


----------



## michelle_h

morning all 

congratulations kitten and coolou - thats fantastic news!!

quick question, ive been sniffing for three days now but have NO side effects whatsoever - is this nomal??

Michelle


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't no hon I jabed the whole way thought


----------



## Nattee

Yes Michelle thats normal. I didnt really get symptons from sniffing until a about week 2. Thats when i turned into pmt nightmare! Just felt generally flat and had no patience. Oh and occasional dull ovary ache. The only things i noticed within a day or 2 were faitgued muscles and being out of breath easily. But the was ONLY when at the gym. Im a fitness instructor! 
Everyones different though so dont worry. I know girls that have had no symptons and girls that have had them all! Your scan will show you its been doing its job soon  x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

coolou hope your news is starting to sink in. Enjoy the wedding fayre, that should be fun. The 13th Aug is my wedding anniversary. I'm doing fine thanks, just wish the clinic would hurry up and give me a starting date. I'm using my CB fertility monitor, i'm on day 15 and yesterday and today it went up to 2 bars which is high fertility. That is a first for me, last month it said low the whole way through. That is progress!!!!

Kitten glad you feel relaxed  . Awww huni i'm delighted for you.

Michelle it can take up to a week or so before you start to feel any side effects, maybe you will be lucky and not get any side effects.   Hope it all goes well for you huni.

Nattee how are you getting on?

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hugh Congratulations to Kitten & Coolou       

Heres to a happy & healthy 8.5 months


----------



## Nattee

Good thanks Emma. Surprsingly ok, not desperate to pee on a stick yet  Had acu yesterday think that totally chilled me out cant believe how laid back iam?    I did wake feeling pretty sick today and its not leaving me. I think as cool as i am it may be a case of underlying nerves!
Hope everything is okay with you   x


----------



## Velma

Glad to see more BFP's, Congrats Kitten and Coolou. Relax and try and enjoy it feels like such a long wait til the 1st scan!! Wishing you both a good pregnancy!

Hope it brings more    for the rest of you!!

MissE sorry to hear you are still waiting on the RFC    hope it comes up soon hun!!   

Velma x


----------



## coolou

*Kitten* Glad your chilled, Im just abit nervous about going bk to work. Its very manual and comung up to crimbo v long days. I always get ill after crimbo cos i think i just over do it. I wouldnt mind but i never get ill. but im a sub maanager so il get everyone else to do the work. He he 

I didnt have any symptoms on the sniffs, *michelle* thought it wernt working but it was. I think best to stay as calm as poss. I think it needs a trigger thou, eg if some one says or dose something horrible, where u mite norm shrug it off, u might get more angery or cry, Dont think you just wake up in a bad mood. But then i norm wake up in a bad mood on a work day. Drugs or not. he he

Yay *Miss E* for the high fertility. !!! 

Hows *Hopeful & velma* gettiing on. Thanx for the good wishes.

Love to all ladies.xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
all the very best for testing in the morning natee! am     you get your bfp hun!    
coolou and kitten has the news sank in yet?    
a big hi to everyone else!    
sorry about short note have a headache all day and am wrecked tired 
talk laters!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Nattee good luck for testing tomorrow, hope the good luck on this thread continues.       

Velma hope you are well huni, havent spoken in a while.  

Mrs_B sorry you have a headache, hope it clears soon.  

Coolou just you delegate at work, take care of yourself and your precious cargo.  

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck nattee


----------



## Hopeful NI

Nattee - Goo dluck for testing tomorrow, really hope you get your deserved BFP    

Mrs B - Hope the headache has eased a bit   

Miss E - Any news on getting started with RFC ?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## MissE

Hi hopeful, no news yet. I think it is looking like it might be nov, they are a complete nightmare. I want to keep ringing until i get an answer but dont know what good it will do. How are you keeping huni?

Emma xx


----------



## Nattee

Thank you all for the luck and positive vibes i really appreciate, you guys are wonderful  . Im really looking forward to making this thread look even luckier tomorrow!          xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - Good luck for tomorrow morning    Make sure you update us as soon as you get your BFP   

X


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes i will be checking in at work got to tell boss tomorrow eeeek he will not be happy as i wont a new chair for starters as the one they gave me is broken and to low


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good luck for tomorrow Nattee


----------



## TMP

Nattee, best of luck for tomorrow!! I've got fingers and toes crossed for a bfp for you!!
T xx


----------



## Kitten 80

My boss is horrible though he throws his dolly out so many times and swears at me i no i could wipe the flour with him now as i have rights


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - Bosses (inc mine) have a power problem and think they can do whatever they like!! Just take no notice of him x x


----------



## Nattee

Its BIG, its FAT and its most definately POSITIVE   Oh my god ladies im only preggers! BFP BFP BFP I cant believe it. Nealry stopped breathing when poas. Then BAM its a god day! 

Please please let everyone else be lucky today too... come on lucky 4th Oct!!!!


----------



## plusone

Congratulations Nattee, great news happy 8.5 months.  Lets hope we are all heading in the same direction and we all get loadsa BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
congradulations nattee on your bfp well done!    
heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy hun!


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies
not been on for a few days as the internet was playing up 

first off a big congrats to Coolou Nattee and Kitten - i am so pleased for you all.  I hope that you r next 8.5 months see you all getting beautiful baby bumps. 
Irish daffodil - Good Luck for today huni, I hope they get plenty of little eggies    
Plus one - good luck with appointment everything will be fine. I know its easier to say than do but just relax  
Shelly - i am so sorry huni.  This is a tough road we are all on. xx 

MissE - i am still waiting on AF arriving so i can start. At this rate i will be cycling along with you .  Are you have FET or full works again?

MrsB- how are the twinnies doing? I bet that you are just wrecked  

AFM - was at a wedding at the weekend and i am now wrecked can't be bothered with work or anything.  I am also getting very impatient waiting on AF.  At this point i think that i just want to get started again .  Anyway enough complaining need to stay positive.
    for everyone
Pat
xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ohh Nattee - in Work and had to come on to see how you got on. I am delighted for you.......  Yipppeeeee  on your BFP, it is just brillant news.

Hopefully on these BFP's will continue !!!!!!!

Irish Daffodil - Sorry I forgot to wish you good luck today for EC   

Miss E - Yes RFC    really is soo bad, we ended up waiting 3 years to get our NHS go, but we where in the old system for a while and the Southern Board had the longest waiting list.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Irish Daffodil - Hope your feeling ok for your EC today - good luck and keep us posted x x


----------



## TMP

Congratulations Nattee!!!!! A big hooray on your BFP! hears to a happy healthy pregnancy!! 

Irish Daffodil, I hope ec was ok for you today!!

T xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls just a quick pop in to say huge congrats to Kitten, Coolou and Natee - fantastic news girls.  Enjoy. xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congratulations Natee, so happy for you.

Thanks for all the well wishes, the ec went well, loving the sedation and didn't feel a thing, they got 15 eggs so now I am back at home with DH pampering me.   for good news when the clinic call in the morning.

xxx


----------



## Nattee

Thanks to all for the congrats! Still cant believe it even after clinic confirmed and gave us a scan date   

Well done irish daffodil. Get plenty of rest and healing over the next few days so your embies have an nice soothing place to call home! Make sure DH keeps up the pampering right to the end. Wish you all the luck with your phone call in the morn.    x


----------



## patbaz

Irish Daffodil - 15 eggies is brilliant.      that it is good news tomorrow for you.  Sending you lots of        

Natee - I am sure you are on 

lots of                 for everyone still on their journey.  I cant wait to get started again.

Pat
xx


----------



## Sparty

Shelly I'm sorry it didn't work out for you this time   ..    you and your Dh's dreams come true soon huni

Irish Daffodil congrats on the 15 eggies    your call tomorrow will bring fab news of lots of lovely embies

Coolou, Kitten and Natee what wonderful news on all your    delighted for you all.    the wait to your 1st scan goes quickly and a happy healthy pregnancy for you all

MissE ahh the RFC    Hope they get their act together and you get your letter soon. Can't leave this thread until I see a    posted by you, Pat and Erm.

Sorry girls, not sure were everyone else is in tx so sending    and    to all. You miss Yella and Bunny putting a list up to show all the updates   

I had a fab holiday, could get used to sunshine everyday    Rhodes is a lovely place to visit


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Nattee congrats huni             . That is fab news, hoping you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

IrishD well done on all those eggies huni.         the call tomorrow brings you good news.

Sparty glad you had a nice holiday. Hope you and baba are doing well.  You do indeed miss Bunny and Yella putting the list up, i cant keep track of where everyone is. 

Pat hope af shows up soon, heres a wee dance to help it along. 
I'm having FET again huni cos i still have 11 snowbabies left but still have 2 cycles of the pill to do before i can start the drugs for medicated FET. Cant start the pill however til i get my letter.

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Day Dreamer

Congrats Coolou, Kitten & Nattee, on your BFP's, wishing you all a happy & health pregancy   

Irish Daffodil I hope the clinic have great news for you in the morning     

Hello to everyone else, hope u are all well!!


----------



## michelle_h

Evening all 

Congratulations Natee  chuffed for you!! Heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months.

Fingers crossed for ya irish daffodil!

Went to clinic this morn for scan - news wasnt so great, apparently I have a large cyst on my right ovary, and two smaller ones on my left. They also told me my left ovary mightnt be viable for egg collection as its tucked behind my uterus :S

But hey as we all know it only takes one  so hoping stimms do their job and we get a few gooduns out of that right ovary!!


----------



## Nattee

wow i am totally overwhelmed with how wonderful you have all been thank you sooooo much. I would like to thank every single one of you individually for the luck and then the congrats but there are just soooo many pages with lovely posts from you all im lost! I do know i have read every single one though, some more than once! THANK YOU as i said before you are an amazing, outstanding group of woman and you deserve your dreams. I  that all of you are close if you are havent quite got there yet. Living proof it works and i had rubbish odds!

I hope everyone is having a good day/eve and whatever stages you are at its positive thinking and spirits are high.

Michelle you are dam right you only need one, thats all i got and today im proof that its enough! 3 collected,all fertilized but only one transfered, the others didnt make it to freezing. Hun quality over quantity. My friend had 19 collected and only 1 fertilized. My point being there are no goods and bads, rules and laws... it just takes one lucky lovely egg. They thought id produce zero...?! So get stimmin mother hen.... cluck cluck!  

Love and luck to all xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
Irish Daffodil congrats on the 15 eggies hun     that there are lots of lovely embies there in the morning for you !    
michelle_h hope everything goes well for you hun your right it only takes one hun!     
a big hi to everyone else


----------



## coolou

OMG OMG OMG 3 BFPs in a row. WELL done *Nantee* soooo pleased for you!!! merry crimbo for you.

Hope *Irish daff* EC gos well!!! Top grade eggies coming your way!!
SOD your BOSS *Kitten* give him a mouth full! Taking [email protected]#t off him! Not doing all this to have a little power drunk twerp bossing u around!

Any way first day back at work today and im bloody shatterd so im off to bed. Night to all the lovely ladies


----------



## plusone

Appointment today was fine though will be hitting the gym with all my mite.  New rule in RFC if BMI is above 35 at any point of treatment treatment can be stopped.  EEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So I must ensure that I am good until I get my BFP and then I will eat like a growing  

This gives me the boot I need to ensure I stay well below the line.  Nurse was lovely did not make me feel like a big lump of lard!!    LOL  Now to chill out down the Gym LOL

Natte you hve made me feel so much better last cylce I was cancelled as no mature follicles did not even make it to egg collection, even though 2 previous cycles I produce 15/17 eggs.  Your right it only takes one so that will now b my pick me up Thanks 

Michelle try not to worry at leasrt they are seeing something and it is hard to tell what are cysts and waht are follicles on scan.

Irish daffodil lets hope those eggies are doing there thing good luck with your call like yourself I love the sedation I kinda get disappointed when they are all down the world seems so much nicer from the ceiling LOL

Patbaz gld you had a good weekend,    Lets hope your AF appears soon!!!!!!!!!!

Miss E hope the time flies by for you

Lots of   My little one better be over that rainbow!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening all 

so many posts.....

Irish Daffodil - Congrats on 15 eggs!!!!!!!!!! thats a great number you got there  REST and let dh do everything lol - keep us poted on your call tomorrow :0)

Sparty - Glad you had a great holiday and nie to see you back

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those testing tomorrow (or today even)

 x x x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Afternoon Everyone,

The call came through - 7 embies in the incubator    so et will be either thursday or saturday

xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

afternoon all!
congrats irish daffodil on the seven embies! thats great!    they grow big and strong for you hun!


----------



## Nattee

The magnificent 7 hey? Well done irish daffodil. Soon your embies will be back safe and sound where they belong for you to love and nurture. Rest up so there when they get home they are nice and cosy    

Hi all! I am being naughty naughty checking in from work! I just had to check in and see you're all keeping up the pma! And i never actually considered what it would be like going back to work. The tiredness and slight nausea i can deal with but still have the cyclo gas which is just not good for my work colleagues... hurry up home time my tummy is killing!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one to say well done to IrishD on the 7 lovely embies. Hoping they grow big and strong for transfer       . Get plenty of rest huni over the next few days.

A big hi to everyone else. Will catch up later, must go do some work.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Irish Daffodil - 7 is an excellent number.  
good luck for et whenever it is (Thurs or Sat)

Plusone - My BMI is 31 at the mo so i know what you mean about the gym.  the nurses in RFC are quite nice when you manage to actually get hold of one 

how is everyone else doing today?
Pat
xx


----------



## Nonnie

Collou Kitten Nattee   Delighted for you. Congrats and a happy and healthy pregnancy

Irish Daffodil Great news wit hthe lucky seven. Take it easy until thye come home to snuggle in.

Wow this is just great news to come back to over weekend. Still no internet at home!!

Was at clinic today for basleine scan. Mostly ok, have small fibrod but doc said it not big enough to worry about(which of course made me wory) but have started stimm today. yeah. One step further

Nonnie


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nonnie congrats on moving onto next stage


----------



## coolou

Hello.  Well done irish daff. Wow. 7 embies! Hope they are doin well. How nany going bk? I hope that u have a lucky embie wanting to snuggle up into mum. He he. Just think ur futcher child as been created.

Hoping kitten is ok. Do u have a scan date yet?
How r u doin shelly?

Good luck with stimming nonie! Here come the eggs!

Good luck to all da ladies. Xxxx
Love to all iv missed!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Coolou yes I do its the 21st


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - im ok thanks . hows you? feeling pg now? x


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Nonnie and congrats to you on the next step of your cycle! Dont be concerned these people know what they are doing and are also desperate to get you that BFP! Stims will bring you to life again so enjoy clucking away producing those eggs!

Plusone im glad my story gave you confidence, hold on to that. I also know of a girl that just gave birth to a beautiful boy who like me only had one embie, the rest died before transfer.... ONE LUCKY EMBIE is all you need! Good luck at the gym... im a gym mentalist so as im having to calm down i would like you to to break a sweat for me, hows that for a deal?!  

x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Coolou, they said they will put 1 or 2 back depending on the quality, just have to wait for the call first thing tomorrow to see if they will transfer tomorrow or if we are going to blast


----------



## patbaz

hi LAdies
Just in from work and getting ready to go for my weekly reflexology.  i really need it this week as i am knackered.  I hope that everyone is in good form and that our new mums to be are enjoying their pregnancy's.  i have a question,  I am waiting on af to arrive its due within the next two weeks and i was told to start taking the pill on day 1 and to phone clinic in rfc.  does anyone know if i will have to go and get bloods taken as well? I dont live in Belfast and i would need to warn my boss that i may be in late to work.  Thanks in advance for any advice.
Irish daffodil good luck for tomorrow huni
Pat
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
natte how are you today hun?    
misse how are things with you hun any news yet?    
patbaz how was reflexology hun?so relaxing i bet   ! how are things with you hun?    
nonnie well done on moving onto stimms hun!     you get lots of lovely eggies!    
shelleylouise73 how are you doing hun?    
coolou how did you get on at work?how are you feeling hun?   
kitten how are you hun?you must be glad you got date for scan!    
irish daffodil how are you hun?all the best if you are having et tomorrow hun!    
a big hi to everyone else!sorry if i missed you!    
afm well headache has eased off so felt more energised today!i hope you dont mind me saying but i forgot to mention i had a scan last friday and everything is going good both twins are doing good sizewise etc and were moving around which is good have another on monday its my booking in scan where they take all details etc.i get so nervous but am excited at the same time.apologies once again if i have offended anyone.
well thats all for now 
talk later
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Nattee

Hi Mrs B! 
Great to hear you and twins are all well! I have my 7 week scan oct 25th. Feel like im treading on egg shells at the moment in fear if doing harm! Am having massive exhaustion spells and the odd bout of nausea but i like that, reassures me the bean is doing fine! Glad your headache has gone 

Sorry patbaz not familiar with the pill hun   x

Hope everyone else is happy


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Nattee Thats how I feel , rough but I like it that way I no beanie or beanies are ok   

morming everyone


----------



## Nonnie

Day two of Stimm and headaches all gone already!!!!! Any advice on how to get these follies to grow? 

      Happy dance for all the pregger ladies

        Good luck dance for all the laddies who are keeping on keeping on

Nonnie


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Patbaz the last time i had my FET i had to phone the clinic on day1 of af and they said they would send out an appointment for my pre-treatment visit. I didn't have to get any bloods done at that stage. Dont know if it is different now.

Nonnie glad the headaches are gone. Drink plenty of water, some milk and get the hot water bottle on your tummy. Good luck huni.      

Kitten    huni, hope you are well.

A big hi to everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Misse I am very well , and you?


----------



## Nattee

Nonnie i read your post and then answered on a different thread.... duuuuurrr!copied and pasted from 2ww!

Nonnie im glad you are feeling better. Big relief isnt it. The stims will take care of your follies growing dont you worry! Make sure you are drinking plenty of water though...2-3 litres a day. Helps the meds make there way through our bodies and work more efficiently. And just be healthy, no naughty drinks whilst producing you lovely eggs! Oh and if you exercise pull off a bit now. Need the blood to be flowing to your uterus and ovaries. Exercise diverts the blood flow to your muscles etc. Keep your tum nice and warm


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Afternoon Everyone,

Hope you are all well

Nonnie, I second what the other ladies said, plenty of water, hot water bottle and milk. I also did the pineapple juice and brazil nuts thing, don't know if it makes any difference but I tried it anyway.
MrsB, Kitten, Coolou and Natee, hope you are all well.
MissE, hope you get your appointment through soon.

AFM, I now have 2 embies on board, a grade 1 8 cell and a grade 2 6 cell.

xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Irish Daffodil Congrats on being PUPO hun , let  the 2ww begin


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - Just checked post and have received your cd's Thank you so much x x


----------



## michelle_h

Afternoon all just checking in...

Irish daff congrats on being PUPO!!! I have everything crossed for ya )

Mrs B - Glad the twins are doing ok

All pregnant ladies , hope all is going well 

AFM - almost one week of sniffing done, only three more to go lol - but still no symptoms, not even a headache!! Its making me wonder if im doing it right :S

Michelle xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im so angry right now..... just been speaking to my friend of ** and she has really upset me! She said ''pick yourself up shel'' I have gone mad at her because im clearly still upset and its ok for her as she has a 6 month old baby now and i have supported her through her pregnancy and a year ago i also supported her and went with her for an abortion!!!!!!!! Ive been there for her and really dont think she knows / understands how im feeling and what im going through!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

afternoon all!
congrats irish daffodil on being PUPO hun!     your little ones snuggle in nice and tight and make themselves comfy hun!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing ok.

IrishD congrats on being . Hoping your wee embies snuggle in tight.

Shelley huni i'm so sorry your friend has upset you. People reallly have no idea of what we are going through. She should have been a bit more considerate especially when you have helped her through so much. Sending you big    

Michelle hope you are just one of the lucky ones huni and you dont get any side effects.

Kitten i'm doing ok thanks huni, just getting very frustrated at the clinic. have phoned yesterday and today but no-one is answering the phone.  Glad you are keeping ok.

Sweetchilli, Mrs_B and nattee how are you lovely ladies? Hope all is well with you.

Emma xx


----------



## Day Dreamer

Good evening everyone 

Congratulations Irish Daffodil on being PUPO, that it easy and let those 2 little embies snuggle in good and tight!

Michelle you are so lucky to have no symptoms, hopefully it stays that way for the next few weeks  

Shelleylouise I am so sorry your friend has been so hurtful, unfortunately some people just don't understand how difficult fertility treatment can be.  They have no idea about all the emotions you go through during this process, please keep up your PMA cause you seem to be so postive!!  To be honest it was from Reading your posts during your treatment that got me to finally post on FF - I thought I wish I could be half as positive.  Stay strong one day your dream will come true  

Mrs B I hope you and the twins are doing well!

Hello to all the pregant ladies, hope you are all taking it easy 

AFM I am still sniffing (feels like forever) feel knackered all the time, actually nearly fell asleep in work today the boss says should go to bed earilier (can't go much earlier than 9).  Start stimming next Thursday so hopefully feel normal again next week (already starting to dread injecting myself).  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies on this thread hope you are all well

that's all from me, can't keep my eyes open any longer


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks all   

Hope everyone is ok..... you will be on the 2ww beofre you know it - stay focused   

x x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
shelleylouise im sorry hun i didnt see your post for some reason yesterday!im sorry you were upset hun but as day dreamer said and a lot of the girls hear also said you have a great positive attitude so please dont let things get you down too much hun because what you have is a wonderfull thing hun and that will get you your bfp just you wait and see!!!people have said things to me before that hurt like sure dont you have two already you should be happy and that used to get me down because i was like there not a consolation prize and of course i no that but strangely that used to really upset me and it got to the stage that whenever i seen i pregnant one or baby my mind used to think bet shes not infertile etc etc etc   now im thinking when im out and about is there someone looking at me and thinking the same.no one nos. sorry if i didnt make any sense hun but stay strong the world needs more positive people like YOU in it so keep your chin up hun!you are an inspiration!    
day dreamer you should feel better hun once you start stimming hope you have a good day at work today!!!   

misse i really hope you get through to them i cant imagin how frustrating it must be having to wait and then to ring and no one answer!!  
heres some


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mrs_B24 - Thanks, its harder now than it was when i got BFN (week ago which seems alot longer) Im trying to be strong for everyone on here!! Its a tough ride and just wait to get on with next cycle!!! x x

Thanks again x x


----------



## michelle_h

Morning all

Shelly keep that chin up huni, just think xmas will be here before you knw it and you'll be going again and getting your BFP!!!!! I have friends as well who fell pregnant easily and dont get the feelings we have nor do they understand what its like having difficulties conceiving. Keep that wonderful pma of yours.

miss e, hoping you get thru to clinic

hugs and babydust to all the other lovely ladies

AFM - well AF came with a vengance this morn, normally comes late in the afternoon but today came at 3am and vvvv painful, sorry if thats TMI. I kind of didnt expect it on time as the nurse said DR can delay it but nope not mine lol

Can I ask as well when sniffing, did any of you lose a lot of it or is there a certin way to do it?

Michelle x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

michelle_h Im not able to comment as didnt sniff! Thanks for comments...... the thing is, my friend who said tht has a 6 month old child so she has no idea how it feels and still hasnt spoke to me!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

if you need to cry hun you you need to cry!part of being srtong is showing your emotions!its not easy like so its not but keep your eye on the prize      
hey michele_h sorry your af is heavy hun just think of it your having a good clearout before your little embie sets up camp in there for the next nine months!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im fuming from the discussion on this morning........ should nhs fund ivf!!!! got me really wound up!!!!


----------



## Nattee

Michelle if your having the period from hell id say sniffers working! Mine was unstoppable incredibly heavy and lasted forever! Its a good sign and a good thing preparing your uterus. 

With the sniffer id put my head forward stick it up my nostril with the nozzle slighty tilting it back towards my brain! Take a really big breath in through my nose and push the trigger half way through the breath in. Then tip my head back and just sniff a few times. Repeat other side! Sometimes it feels like there is not much of a spray. I think because its being pressed too hard into your nostril you need a little room for the spray to come out. But on the odd day i didnt get the spray sensation and just felt a little drop id just re sniff up that nostril, never hurt me!

Hope that helps!  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Day Dreamer

Hello Michelle 

When I spray most of it normally runs out again or else down the back of my throat - the nurse told me this would happen and it only takes a very small amount to do the job.  She did tell me not to sniff because the liquid only goes into your sinuses & it doesn't need to go there!!

Hope this helps    

Hope everyone else is well today


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls hope you dont mind me posting here 
Well girls had scan this morning and we have one wee baba with a good heartbeat , measuring 6+4 cryed my heart out and then the lady scanning me did to , she was the lady who looked after me through the miscarriage last time , could beleive she remebered us , she said she would scan me every 2 wws until 12 weeks she can reasure us all is ok 
I still cant believe it yet , dont think my brain will let me


----------



## Kitten 80

Well done honey


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thats amazing sweetchilli - so please for you


----------



## Nattee

Sweetchilli that is just wonderful news i am sooooo pleased for you   I so cant wait for my scan it feels like aaaaaages away. Mind you knowing how tired i feel now i will probably fall asleep and miss it 
Enjoy the good news xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!
congrats sweetchilli on your scan you must be so delighted hun!


----------



## Nonnie

Hi ladies

Sweetchilli thats great.   . Your an inspiration.

Shellylouise.    Sorry to hear about your friend. cant believe she is not tlaking to you.    We were at a family wedding once and people were getting at us about not having children and my sister in law said "your brother only has to look at me and i get preggers". Now she is a lovely girl and good to me but people really cannot understand. I attempted to lunge across the table at her but hubby held me back hehe.  Good job to have all the girls on here as you know that people understand where you coming from. Try not loose heart. Crimbo is coming, try and look forward to that and then you can go for treatment again x

Mrs B and Mrs B Thanks for advice on water, milk and water bottle.

Nattee especially thanks for telling me about exercise. Have been a bit lazy this last week cos D/R knocked me off and was thinking last night I should get back at it again. Eating tooooooooooooooo much chocolate and putting on weight. but secrectly cant help thinking well if I get preggers wont matter anyway    so will just have to take it easy for another few weeks. Ho hum thats just terrible..............................

Best of luck to everyone D/R, Stimming, EC and ET, 2ww and for those special bubbas snuggled tight in their mammies

Nonnie


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its so heartless isnt it! x x


----------



## Mrs_B24

think its a mixture too of ignorance


----------



## Sparty

Sweetchilli so delighted for you huni   

Shelley some people    It can be hard when the people you expect to support you, let you down so badly.. but sweetie we are all here for you and totally understand what your going through (most of us have had BFNs ourselves). So maybe instead of being strong for us you should let us support you a wee bit      and    the new year brings a new successful tx for you

Michelle the stuff gets absorbed very quickly when sniffing - so don't worry I'm sure your gettting enough

Misse any joy with getting through to the RFC?

MrsB hope you and the twinnies are well?

Nattee Have you got a date for the scan yet?

Nonnie I did some exercise at the gym today and on the way home decided to stop at the bakery (actually I drove out of my way to get to it   ) fresh cream buns    Can't even say it was a craving, I'm just a greedy cow

Irish D congrats on being PUPO hope the wee embies are snuggling in for a long stay

Day Dreamer roll on next Thursday and the stimms, its amazing how pleased we are at jabbing ourselves   

Pat How are you?

Kitten hope all is well with you?

I'm sorry if I missed anyone but lots of     to all... 

I went to go out today to meet a friend for coffee and left the kitchen tap running with the plug in - think I'm getting dumber by the day.. Lucky DH noticed before I flooded the place   
Hmmm the smells from the kitchen are lush - roast chicken dinner tonight    At this rate I'll be rolling into the maternity ward like a big beach ball


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

sweetchilli congrats on your scan huni, i'm delighted for you.   Hope baba continues to do well.

Sparty you keep eating huni, that baba needs all those lovely dinners. At least DH saved the day, that is what he is there for.   I  eventually got through to rfc today. they said they havent sent out for oct FETs yet, they are working on it now. I will apparently be sent for. I doubt if it will be for oct af but at least if my letter comes to give me a start date i can settle myself.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## coolou

Hello lovely ladies!!! Hope ur all well! Im sorry i havent been on for a while. I get home from work at half 8 and been going to bed at half 9 ten.

wow *Kitten* we have the scan on the same day!! yay! if all gos well we have to keep in touch and see if r bubs are born on same day.

Work is knackering *Mrs b* i do 10 & 11 hour shifts and im soo tired. and well done on the scan!!!

well done on the 7week scan *Nantee* glad all is well 
*irish daff* congrats on the PUPO !! BFP coming ur way 
well done on your sniffs *Michelle* !!
The injections ate fine *Day dreamer* dosent hurt at all. easyier than i thought!!!
Hope ur feelin better *Shelly* sod ur mate, well dosent sound much of a mate to me. People are soo insensitive too. Iv been married for 3 years and every one at work is always going on about me gettin preg. Dont mind that so much as they dont know but you expect some sensitivity. Id smack her in the mouth. Comes too easy for people. They dont even put them selfs in our shoes. And its the same sort peeps that say NHS shouldnt fund IVF . Bet they all had kids with no probs. I know its alot of money, But its ok for the NHS to pay for drug addicts treatments etc. Grr we pay our National insurance and taxes. Im never ill. Think its discusting.  
Keep the faith u will have ur Miracle baby next year. Very special baby and v special mummy! 

AFM still on knicker wtch. And im very tired. Im starting new hours next week 9-5 . so that wiill be beter for me!


----------



## doddyclaire

Evening ladies, hope you dont mind me joining in!!

Just wondered if anyone could shed a wee bit of light for me, i'm on day siz of injecting buserlin, and i'm not due to have baseline scan until 3rd Nov, but at some point apparently i should be getting a bleed, anyone know when it's likely to turn up?  Am bored of wearin black trousers to work! LOL

Hope everyone is ok
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks girls for all your support and advice :0) Couldnt cope with aftermath of BFN on my own! Its even hard for people around me like mum, dad, brother, dh and others as they can see how im feeling but dont know how im feeling (if tht makes sense??!!)

Coolou - apart from the nicker checking?? how you feeling??

Thanks again x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi coolou yes we will have to i do keep an eye out still but i dont post much as it might up set the ladys that are yet to gain there bfp


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten 80 you shouldnt feel like tht!!! we like people like you getting bfp's and it gives us even more reason to be  hearing your bfp's so keep posting!!!!

hope your ok x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Ah thanks hon i just didnt want to upset anyone because i no how hard it is, i am ok symptoms come and go but get stronger ive gone from feeling sick to reaching now and so so tired but i like it lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol good - please dont feel that way that you dont post on here!    we are all please for the BFPs and want them to keep coming - gives us PMA x x


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Misse any sign of your letter yet im sign for FET in 3 weeks so should it be about 3 months or so after that for starting is that list shorter just so i have an idea of how long i have to wait.


----------



## Nattee

Sparty.. yes my scan is on 25th oct. Soooo wish it was ealier im getting very impatient! But pointless if they wont see anything! x

Doddyclare.. i did the sniffer but same thing i guess! Your period should arrive the time it normally would. But they say D/R may delay it a few days... hope that helps 

Hope everyone else is cool   xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

2Angels no letter yet huni. I signed the forms at end of July and Prof said 2-3 months for private FET. I'm hoping the letter arrives very soon. 
I hope the time passes quickly for you to get your forms signed.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps


----------



## coolou

Morning all. 
Hopeing u are all good. Hope *Shelly* is feeling better. Im still knicker checking. I get a few cramps but no sickness or nothing yet? I hope ur friend is being nicer to you. keep up the PMA   we are all here for u. We will be hear to hear about your BFP!

*Kitten* im not wrectin yet.  sad really i wanna feel more preg, but still early days. I want my scan to hurry up. i want proof!!

Hey to all the lovely ladies!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

my symptoms come and go hon but do prefur when they are here   , my scan is ages a way


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - Ive not spoke to friend since as need time away from her cos im still very angry with what she said. Hope your ok x

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Shelley    dont blame you


----------



## Shelleylouise73

She has tried ONCE to message me on ******** but ignored her because i was fuming! But she hasnt contacted me since!


----------



## michelle_h

Afternoon all

Shelly - keep your chin up hun, i can see why youre angry tho I would be too!

Coolou - The hard part is done YAY it wont be long till your scan 

Doddyclaire - My period arrived bang on time im D/R at the mo with burselin as well 

Kitten - I wanna hear how your pregnancy is progressing, it give me hope!

MissE - fingers crossed you get your letter soooon

AFM - Think the drugs have well and truly kicked in am KNACKERED today. Yet another question from me im sure im boring you all...Did anyne have a scan between sniffing and starting stimms? I had a scan when i started sniffing last week and not due another one till after the first week of stimms. I thought you got one to check you had D/R properly. Sorry if that sounds silly but just a little confused. When is the baseline scan supposed to happen?

Ta in advance

Michelle x


----------



## plusone

Michelle h they generally do not do a scan agin until you are a week into stimm AF is sign that you have down regulated last cycle i did not down regulate and ended up having to double my spray, but I got no AF and they just took bloods to check

Nattee and Coolou Hope time flies for you it is hard to believe it until you see your scan

Kitten I was exactly the same with my dd after 2nd IVF attempt I wanted my syptoms as reassurance then eventually the nausea took over and I wanted it away but as soon as it did I wanted it bak  We are a strange bunch

Shelley no one gets what we go through only oursleves it is easy to say pick yourself up when the person has never been there.

to all you girls hope you are doing well
Not much on me just trying to shift a few pounds before I start tx again AF not due till end of month start of nov. so I hope to have another half stone off by then it is so hard though.
take care


----------



## coolou

Im going compleatly mad. I was v dry (down Below) and i thought oh NO am i getting thrush?? Then to day the crinone jell stuff was coming out in big lumps when i went to the loo. Not sure if om ok, if its all workin? if its all normal. Not as dry today. I just want the scan to get here. Thurs next week. Im just convinced they will find nothing. This is worst than the 2WW.  

Well sorry to moan. 
Michelle. My baseline scan was just before my stimms start. Was suppose to have a bleed by then. I think it was just after a week. prob about 12 days after after i started DR

Shelly dont let your friend get to you.  You dont need her bringing you down!

Plusone. good idea to shed a few pounds before ur Tx i put on ten ponds.   look bloody 6 months preg, i wouldnt mind but im not. I think all that weight gain was sitting around for 3 weeks scared to move afer EC & ET!


Hoping all the lovely ladies are all doing good! Babydust to all!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hon don't worry    I had an orgasm in my sleep and thought oh no then sneezed and felt that clump of crinone gel moved down and TMI it was a bit jucy


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - you do make me laugh!!! TMI alert on every post from you hehe

Coolou -    You ok? Crinone is normal  imagine how much you've inserted lol 

AFM - Just got a call from clinic to advise i'll be starting Buserelin again in Decembers bleed wooooo so excited and now i have a date to start, feel much better!! YEY X


----------



## Kitten 80




----------



## coolou

Hello all

Thanx *Kitten* and *Shelly* . Feel better now. I read some stuff on the net and they said its a by product of the drugs. and some peeps get big clumps of brown and even black coming out. Its a back log! I Know TMI!!

So Pleased for *Shelly* a little Crimbo Miracle coming your way!!!! YAY YAY YAY!!!!!! This will be your time!


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes I have black


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - Hope so, would be the best xmas and birthday present EVER!!!! x x

Hope you are kitten are ok today x x


----------



## Day Dreamer

Hello Ladies 

I hope all our pregant ladies are doing ok & relaxing as much as possible, hope all the ladies going through tx are being positive & to everyone else hope you are all well and still believing,     to everyone!!

AFM I start my Gonal F injections tomorrow have just been reading up on the leaflets to remind myself what to do!! The nurse told me to inject in my stomach or thigh, can I ask where do you think it is easiest?  I am getting excited now for the first time, finally feel my BFP is not to far away, or so I keep    

 to everyone!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Hoping our pregant ladies are relaxing. kitten and coolou, and nattee hope the time passes quickly to your scans.

irishD how are you getting on huni? Hope all is well.

Daydreamer good luck with the jabs huni, hope it all goes well. I found it much easier to inject the gonal-f into my tummy. I just alternated between left and right sides. Didnt have any problems that way.

Michelle i didnt have a scan between sniffing and stimms. i think as long as af arrives they are satisfied that you have down-regged. Good luck huni.

Plusone good luck with the weight loss huni.

Shelley great news on getting a date to start again. Hope you get a lovely xmas and b'day pressie huni.

Well ladies, i got my phonecall today. The clinic were so full of apologies that my letter was late in being sent out. They asked if i had started af yet and i said no so they are letting me start with oct af which should be around the 19th or 20th. I am so excited, cant wait to get going again.

Hope you are all having a lovely evening.

Emma xx


----------



## Day Dreamer

Thanks Emma for the advice I will try the stomach bit more fat to jab into.

that's great news about your tx hopefully we will both be celebrating soon!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Daydreamer i found it easier and less painful in my thigh , but thats cause i have loads of fat on them


----------



## Nonnie

Hi

Went for second scan yesterday. THere is plenty of activity cant remember no. of follies but they ranging in size from less than ten to 19 The bigger few are 16, 17, 18 and 19. They took blood and rang me back in afternoon to say that they will prob move EC to Monday and I have to reduce menopeur today and take none tomorrow as they dont want to loose those bigger ones. Have to go back up tomorrow morning for scan and more bloodtests. Does that sound normal

So you would think I should be trying to relax but instead I only got about 4hrs sleep last night cos my not so darling hubby went out and got absolutely ******. On top of that we ere supposed to be doing the deed(You know the whole no less the 4 no more thn 6 rule) sorry if this is tmi. I made him go to the spare room, but wasnt satisfied with that so had a temporary bout of insanity and actually poured a jug of cold water on his drunken head in the bed. Cant reallly beleive in the cold light of day that I did it but it was either that or a knife. And the only thing that prevented the knife was the fact that I need his sperm even if they are now all going to be intoxicated. Was then too worked up and mad to sleep.  

Ye all prob think i have lost the plo(and you could be right) but why,why,why.  Not answering the phone to him this morning and just want to go out and ly on the road and cry. The bit I dont get is that he has been so good up this point. 

My stomach feels like its going to explode, His already poor sperm will now be intoxicated and I just feel like calling it off. Will never bloody work now. 

Sorry for ranting. 

Nonnie


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all


----------



## michelle_h

Afternoon all , 

Morning Kitten 

Nonnie you're not having a good time are ya! Think positively tho..if its any consolation b4 my DP had his SA he drank 2 nights before and it came back fine  and you still have four days before he has to do the deed.Make him drink loads of water and flush it all out lol

So I am almost at week two of sniffing, only two more to go lol. On a not so positive note, I found out yesterday that I am probably being made redundant  with no pay as I have only been there seven months. Terrible timing as I am not in a great position to be job hunting or starting a brand new job. Trying really hard not to let it get to me, but between the drugs etc it really is.

Anyhow enough of my ranting..sending babydust to all

Michelle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry about your job


----------



## Nattee

Oh Michelle thats bad timing with the job. At this stage you just need to try your best to not let it worry you, tell yourself you will deal with it when cycle is at its end if possible. Sorry to hear that. xx 

Nonnie i dont blame you for being mad! We were told 2/3 days abstinence id make him get rid of the ones with a hangover, drink plenty of water and start creeping BIG time! I mean the boys only have one thing to do hey?! Dont lose faith. All alchohol will do is make them a little dopey for a while. And thats not a problem when they dont need to swim anywhere or defy gravity! They will be absolutely fine of course it will work. The hospital will reassure you the sample is okay before you leave after ec anyway. Deep breaths sweet and step away from the kitchen draw!  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sparty

MissE I'm delighted to hear RFC phoned at last and your getting started again - Hoping you get the best Christmas pressie ever. Lots of       and       for you pet

   to all


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Sparty thanks huni, so excited but just in a complete pickle with nerves. Got my paperwork through today with all the prices, scary!!!!!! Dont know how long it will be to ET cos i have 2 cycles on the pill to do first. I'll also have to remember about a bankers draft for the drugs, will have to write everything down cos i have a head like a sieve.  

Nonnie you have not lost the plot. The men are only asked to do one thing and it is frustrating. His swimmers will be fine huni, get him to drink plenty and by the time ec comes they will be back to their old selves.   Had to laugh though at the thought of you pouring cold water over him, that is like something you would see in the movies.  

Sweetchilli, kitten and nattee how are you lovely ladies.

michelle so sorry to hear about the job. It is bad timing but do try to take it one step at a time.

Emma xx


----------



## 2Angels

Hi Misse
Good news on getting started soon does everyone have to take the pill before they start FET just trying to get an idea of how long it is.


----------



## MissE

Hi 2angels. I am not sure about having to take the pill, when i went for my review they said this was a new thing they were doing. I didnt have to take it for my last cycle in june.   It seems to be 2 cycles of the pill back to back then DR and hrt. I am going to phone the clinic just to confirm everything. It has been a while since they told me and i cant remember.

Hope they explain it all better than i'm doing when you have your appointment. Fingers crossed it wont be long coming round.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps


----------



## Nonnie

Hey girls

Feeling much better today. Went for reflex last night as didnt want to make a bad situation worse by staying at home and fighting. Was crying before I got up on her bed. She gave me loads of hugs and sympathy, a great reflex session and Im feeling better today. All went well at clinic. THey took bloods again think hormone level is high, follies growing nicely and it is likely to be Mon for EC.

Thanks for all the support. Cant actually believe i did it myself now. Think he was afraid to sleep last night.  

Michelle sorry about your job. That is the last thing you need.

Must go do some work while wait for clinic to call.

  babydust for everyone

Nonnie


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Hope you are all ok. I've had no internet all week and now have loads of reading to catch up on.

MissE, congrats on getting your date hun, you will be posting that bfp before you know.
Kitten, Coolou, MrsB, how are you guys doing?
Nonnie, good luck for EC, hope it goes really well for you.


Big hello to everyone else   I'm off to catch up

xx


----------



## coolou

Hello

Had a bit of cold n cough. Just really tired and nose running. Grrr.

How funny Nonnie. They only have to do one thing and my hubby wouldnt take his vits and be healthy. He would of got a gob full from me. so u tell him. Lol

Sorry bout job michelle. But try n focous on you atm!!

Any way hope every one is ok. Good luck for kitten  for her scan thurs

Afm i have my scan thurs.. N DH decided to go on a course thurs and id have to go on my own. I went mad. And cried n cried. I saw my eyes in mirror they were red. If i go there and it isnt in there. They dont find anything on scan, im gonna be soo upset. There was no way i was doing this on on my own.. Had to do everything else. He cancaled course in da end!! Grrr MEN!


----------



## shazd

Fertility Information Day
Saturday 27th November 2010 (9.30am - 4.00pm)
Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel & Country Club, Templepatrick, Ballyclare, BT39 ODD
The day will contain talks involving people working in the field of infertility including:
 Factors affecting Fertility/Investigations into infertility
 Male Factor
 Female Factor
 New developments in fertility treatment
 The role of the Embryologist
 The role of the Nurse in the fertility journey
 The emotional journey through infertility
There will also be an exhibition area including clinics, companies in the field of infertility,
alternative therapists, patient support organisations and possibly more.
The objective of the day is to provide information for everyone, no matter what stage you are at
in your journey. If you work in the field as a Clinician, a Nurse, an Embryologist, a Social Worker or a
Counsellor the day will give you an opportunity to get together, gather and share information thus
creating a better understanding of each others roles and the patients’ needs.
The fertility day is being held in a safe and discreet environment. Everyone is there for the same
reason. Your details will be kept totally private. There are no name badges. Photography is prohibited
(except speaker’s photos). Booking confirmations will be sent via email or dispatched in plain
envelopes.
COST - £5 to patients initially (limited number of tickets available at this price, after 29 Oct - £, £20 for
those with a professional interest – includes tea/coffee and sandwich lunch).
Please complete the attached booking form.
Sponsored via educational grant from Merck Serono. Other sponsors include Origin Fertility Care and
the Regional Fertility Centre.


----------



## Kitten 80

Coolou i am glad dh decide to go i am very anxious as well its a worrying time good luck honey


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - so glad your not going alone!!! going to be very exciting and emotional for you x x

Myt friend tested today (lives in Bristol and got 2 NHS funded cycles) she got BFP soooo pleased for her!! This was her last hope! She has really helped me through my 1st IVF cycle and words cannot describe how please i am for her :0)

Im fuming...... My neighbours sister is PG and half way through her pregnancy and it all kicked off yesterday as she had a row with my dp as she was saying his ******** status's were upsetting her (he has been saying how happy he is and that we are looking to buy a place, get married and he should be getting a new car) and she is peed off with him because she says he is rubbing it in her face (wtf) cos she is struggling with money etc....... my dp went back to her and said ''well shelley could get peed off with you cos you keep updating your status about your pregnancy but she dont as she is pleased for you'' So childish but really got to me!!! 

Arrrggghhhh everything is really getting to me lately!! 

Good luck to those jabbing, scans otd's etc x x x


----------



## Nattee

Yes coolou you are incredibly lucky to have dp with you. Mines in the forces and its out of our control so he will not be available for my 7 week scan, in fact he wont be available till xmas so that includes the 12 week scan too. Of course i want him with me but i cant be greedy. Im pg! Cant complain though, my baby is out there making the world a better place for our children, a true hero!  

Shelley thats awful what is up with some people Sooner you move the better hey?! Some people are never satisfied is it not enough she is growing a miracle? You should really feel sorry for her, clearly the girl will never be happy. Rise above it hun. Im not surprised things have been getting to you of late. Keep focusing on dec because its really not that far away now. I was counting the weekends to dps return and realised its really not many at all.... excitement! 

So have you set a date for the BIG day?   x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Really gets to me!!!! Not set an official date as yet as my priority at moment is obv tx and dont want the stresses of a wedding getting in the way!!! Think its now going to have to be May 2012 and not may next year!! x x


----------



## Kitten 80

wow nattee a true hero, I have a uncle and 2 cusins in the army


----------



## Velma

Sorry girls its just got too busy for me to keep up in here - but just happened to notice that MissE got her starting date/letter - so wanted to say fab news hun!!! Wishing you every success all crossed for you!!!     

Michelle - sorry to hear about the job!! one step at a time - its hard to stay positive whole way through tx so try and concentrate on yourself and something will turn up!   

Hope the rest of you are doing good!!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Velma thanks huni, just waiting for af to come. Stomach is in knots thinking about it. How are you getting on huni, hope all is well with you and baba.  

Shelley hope you are ok. People need a good     , they can be so insensitive and so ungrateful too. They really dont realise how lucky they are.

Nattee i'm sure you are looking forward to your dps return in dec. It will be such an exciting time for you both.

Kitten and coolou good luck for your scans this week.        

IrishD how are you doing huni? Hope the time is flying in for you.

Nonnie good luck for EC. Hope you get loads of lovely eggies.

Chat later girlies.

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hey girls have been mia for quite a while so am sorry for not mentioning you all individually.

MissE i'm delighted that you're finally set to go again.  Know what you mean about stomach being in knots.

Congrats to all the recently pg ladies, its great news altogether and hopefully lots more of us will be joining ye soon.

Velma you're flying along now, fantastic stuff!!

AFm well have been on somewhat of a rollercoaster.  Changed clinics after the failed fet as had gone as far as i could with old clinic with regard to immune testing etc and we know i've a problem with my thryoid immunes so it was pointless.  had the chicago tests done at the new clinic and nothing additional to add to the mix tg but my amh level (ovarian reserve) came back low at 4.1 - which kinda makes sense as antral follicle count was 7 and on my fresh cycle they collected 7 eggs and i was slow to stimm.  

So i'll be doing a micro flare protocol which involves going on the bcp for 4 weeks then agressive stimms (gonal f) with diluted burselin and loads more meds (1.5 A4 pages of a rx!!!).  Have a provisional ec date of 8th December so should have some good news before christmas all going well.

So I think that's about it with me - more than i expected to be going on but sure we're always learning and doc is very confident that all should work out.  Feeling confident too - now that we have the full picture.

Ermi


----------



## MissE

Hi Ermi, lovely to see you back.
What a rollercoaster indeed huni, at least you have got some more info to go on though. Hopefully this new clinic with a modified protocol will make the difference for you. It sounds like a lot to take on borad but hopefully you will have a lovely pressie for xmas.         

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks Emma huni, yep lots to absorb but have every confidence in my new doc - he worked in ARGC before moving to Irl.

How are you feeling about cycling again, its a nerve wrecking time isn't it??


----------



## IGWIN79

Ermitrude and miss E good luck for starting again , i know its scary doing it all again , will be keeping a wee eye on yas


----------



## coolou

Hello all.

Shelly you should tell ur friend. ud trade all ur money for what she has a BFP!!! Grr people are soo shallow and ungratful. GRRRR

Welcome back ermi! BFP coming ur way a christmas micracle!!!!

AFM. feeling a bit queasy around 12 before my lunch time at 1. Hope its a good sign! Im so knackared thou. I read some where that on the 7 week scan they sometimes find an empty sac. im sooo paranoid just gotta keep the faith i guess! Thurs cant come quick enuf

Love and baby dust to all.
Must go to bed!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - you and baby will be fine!!! He/She is growing nice and strong!!! 

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Coolou we don't need talk like that I am worried now


----------



## Shelleylouise73

What time's your scan today Have said already but case you missed it, GOOD LUCK for today.... you will be fine x x


----------



## Kitten 80

its on thursday


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ohhhhh sorry, thought it was today lol


----------



## Kitten 80

wish it was I am going


----------



## Shelleylouise73

only 2 more sleeps lol


----------



## Kitten 80

I will sleep now then


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol sleep until thursday lol im so tired, id love to do tht too lol

Nurse called me yesterday to say she will be contacting me today with a date to collect prescription and forms :0) woo x


----------



## Kitten 80

yay thats quick


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thats what i thought - im not due to start until December...... unless she will give me a date for then lol x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning All!
sorry havnt posted in a while!
how is everyone getting on?
a big hi to everyone!


----------



## Lil75

Hi ladies,

Feel bit guilty posting cause I wasn't off this thread in September when I was cycling but then disappeared. To be honest I was devastated when I got my BFN and just needed some time off to get my head round things. But am back on board again!
I have a review appointment on Thursday and hope to start cycling again in November. 

Congrats to those who got their BFP      , loads of    to those who didn't and best of luck to those currently cycling     . i promise I'll catch up with everyone real soon.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,hope you are all well.

Kitten and coolou not long now ladies, keeping everything crossed for your scans on thursday.     

Shelley that is good news about getting your forms and prescription. Hopefully the time will fly by for you huni. How are you doing today?  

Mrs_B hi huni, how are you doing? Hope you and babas are keeping well.

Lil lovely to see you back huni. Dont feel guilty about posting huni, it is understandable that after a failed cycle you needed some time away.   I am glad you are feeling ok and looking forward to starting again. I hope all goes well at your review on thursday.  

IrishD how are you getting on huni, thinking of you.      

Ermi glad you have confidence in your new doc, hopefully this tx will be the one for you. I'm a nervous wreck about tx and as usual when you want af to show up there is no sign. I think because i have 2 cycles on the pill to do it seems like it will take forever to get to ET. Just       my frosties hang in there.

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi 
Was just wondering if anyone is having IVF or ICSI in November? I'm starting ICSI tx at GCRM this month (start down regging with Prostap injection on 23rd Oct with stimms hopefully starting around 4th Nov). It's my first cycle and I'd love to hear from anyone going through the same thing.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Good Afternoon,

I am soo sorry for not been on for ages, you girls where wonderful when I was cycling. I am soo tired in the evenings after putting my little one to bed I just go to bed myself.

Miss E - Soo happy you have your dates for FET   

Ermitude - 8th Dec won't be long coming around,    for a lovely Christmas for you 

Kitten & Coolou - Good luck for Thursday, I am sure you will be fine, tiredness and sickness are all good signs.

AFM - 11 weeks +2 days so time seems to be flying in, my sister annouced on Friday she was just 12 weeks pg, she doesn't know about me, my mum is in shock (in a good way) as she knows, so hopefully only one week in the due dates !!!!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!
Lil75 welcome back hun all the best for review on thursday and for your next tx    
misse am delighted you got your dates hun im sure the time will fly with chrsitmas coming up it should!    im doing good hun i think most of the sickeness has gone still feel queasy sometimes.
hi rosecat all the best for your tx hun   
hopefulni good to see your doing well hun. i would have found it very difficult to keep that news in if i were you they will be totally shocked when you announce yours but delighted of course!


----------



## Rosecat

Thanks a lot Mrs B24. I only joined FF on Sunday night and it is great to be able to chat with others who are facing the same situation.


----------



## Kitten 80

I can not wait    keep looking at what it looks like on screen


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone

Just wanted to say that it's all over for me, didn't make it to OTD, but I wish you all success with your tx and   you get better results than me.

xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Irish Daffodil - Just wanted to say I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sparty

IrishD I'm sorry pet   Take care xx


----------



## MissE

IrishD i am so sorry huni. Thinking of you and sending you loads of        . Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Kitten and coolou good luck for your scans on thursday.      

Rosecat welcome to the thread huni, the ladies are lovely. I'm doing FET starting with oct af but would be delighted to keep you company. Good luck with your tx.      

Mrs_B glad you are keeping ok huni and that the sickness is starting to wear off a bit.  

Hopeful lovely to hear from you. So glad to see you are doing well. It is going to be so exciting in your house when you break your news to everyone.   

Sparty how are you doing missus?  

Well i think af is on her way so hopefully in a day or 2 i will be starting on the pill. That actually sounds weird, getting excited about taking the pill. Never thought i would hear myself get excited about that   .

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Helllooooo!!! 
Sorry it's been awhile girls!    I've been sooo busy with moving and starting uni etc I haven't had much time to come on here i'm afraid    but you have all been in my thoughts though!    Due to lack of time and starting practice soon (soo excited!)  i'm hanging up my moderators hat for now (though I may be back when things die down a bit!   )  I just wanted to wish you lots of luck and    for your treatments and lots of lovely bump rubs to all you lovely pg ladies!   
I will be on from time to time to check up on you all though!!   
Lots of love and hugs
Bunny xxx


----------



## Francine

Hello everyone.  New to the site and looking forward to keeping in touch with you over the next few months.  I am starting my second treatment cycle after failed fertilisation last night - our problems are all unexplained so going to try for Icsi this time.  Hopefully we get further this time.  Looking forward to sharing how it goes.  Should be at ec stage mid November all being well.  Good luck to everyone,  I will get to know names soon.  Rosecat, I think our timings are very similar so looking forward to being your buddy.  I haven't read all the posts but will take a good look tomorrow to learn more about you all.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Irish Daffodil Big  to you...... so sorry! How long you have to wait until next cycle? Its horrible isnt it!!! Im still not over my 1st failed cycle (month ago now) its tough and a long journey to result in a BFN at the end of it!!! The only thing we can both do now is focus on tx number 2 which WILL work!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry Irish   

Hi Peeps


----------



## Nattee

Irish D so sorry it hasnt worked this time. Sending you lots of healing and comforting hugs     

Morning kitten   1 more sleep till your scan hey? Yipeeeeee! 

Hi Francine and welcome to the thread. This site will be a huge help on your next tx. I wish you every success and look forward to hearing your bfp announcement in the near future  

Mrs B!!!    Havent spoke in ages! Hope you are feeling well and getting past exhaustion and ms? Much love x

AFM: I dont wish to tempt fait but this is my best day yet. Still feel incredibly sick. The tablets dont work miracles im struggling to eat and hold it down but am managing sips of fluid now and the vomiting episodes are now further apart allowing me to rehydrate thank god. Half a stone lighter than i was this time last week, wasnt expecting the scales to tip that way during pregnancy! I always wanted 2 children and this week has chnaged my future plans. I think i will settle at one! I now have even more admiration for my mom who was incredibly ill with ms for 9 months during both her pregnancies as was my nan with both of hers. So ive always had a unsettling feeling i would suffer but the question is... how the hell did my mom do this twice She said you never know if 2 pregnancies are going to be the same. I dont think i could take the risk!!!

Happy wed to all. Lets hope its a gooooood day for everyone    xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am not actully sick just feel it and gag    is this normal I hope so


----------



## Nattee

Yes kitten totally, Its our hcg hormone rocketing that makes us feel sick. Some just react to it more so than others. Ive been unlucky but as my life forever shows me im a bloody medical disaster!! When im sick i dont always bring things up.. Apparently your body is clever, trying to hold on to what goes down as it knows we need it all the more at the mo. But for me being sick constanlty its inevitable its going to come up!

Good sign of a strong pregnancy though chic so you can be confident about your scan tmw! x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you just what I needed to here   your a good ff


----------



## Lil75

Morning all,

Irish D, I am so sorry hun that it didn't work for you. Take time to recover, look after yourself. Its so unfair!!    

Francine, welcome on board. I hope to cycle in November too so hopefully we can get through it together.  Heres hoping for loads of xmas BFPs!

Hiya Bunny, wow you sound like a busy bunny! (excuse the pun  ) Hope the move and uni are going great. Its no wonder you are hanging up your moderator hat for a while.   Thanks so much for looking after us all and take care!   

MissE, its mad getting excited about AF arriving but at least you get started. Best of luck hun   

Kitten and Coolou, best of luck with your scans.  
Nattee, sorry your so sick but at least its a good sign! Maybe the memory fades and you'll forget how bad it was?!

Big hello to everyone


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten and coolo good luck for scans tomorrow          
Nattee they are right every preg is different , i had no sickness nothing and worked until the day i went in to labour with my first two and now i have it bad , tiredness and sickness can hardly get out of bed 
When you have that urge to have another , you dont care about the sickness lol 
Lil how are you hun , glad to hear you getting started again     
Irish d , i am so sorry hun , look after yourselfs big hugs     
Big hi to everyone else


----------



## Lil75

Hi sweetchilli,

Thanks for your good wishes. You were so good to me when I had the chem preg! Thanks  

Delighted to hear your good news    though sorry you are sick.    Take care of yourself.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you sweet chilli


----------



## Ermitrude

I'm so sorry Irish D honey, life can be very cruel sometimes    .  Be good to yourself and dh over the next while.

the very best of luck tomorrow to Kitten and Coolou for your scans - pg you'll have gorgeous wee beans waving back at you and fab heartbeats.

Good to see you back Bunny, sounds like you've been super busy with uni etc - a great distraction though too.  So when are you planning on returning your embies to the mothership??

Welcome Francine - great bunch of girls here.

Glad to hear you think af is on her way MissE - me too, should be here by the weekend and bcp for me for 28 days then. How long will you be on it for??

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm all good, waiting on af to get going. Collecting meds from chemist this evening - dying to see how big a bag i get as there was one and a half a4 pages of a script!!


----------



## Kitten 80

You will feel like a druggy


----------



## Ermitrude

I know and without any of the 'highs'


----------



## Kitten 80

it will be all worth it


----------



## Nattee

Oh sweetchilli you are suffering too   Sorry to hear that. Thanks for that im sure once the worst is over and i finally meet my miracle and i will want more more more! I know people say every pregnancy is different i just think ive been scaredby my nans and moms history. But im sure a few months of ailment has to be totally worth the dream coming true!

Thanks LIL! This is one time i hope my memory suffers because normally it never lets me down. Im trying to catch up, you are starting tx again? Good luck hun wish you every success and will be looking out for your bfp! 

You too ERMITRUDE. I know its nerve wracking and fills us with a mass of emotions and fears but it is in fact a very exciting opportunity which could turn your dream into reality. Go get it hun!   

I managed a sandwich recently and feeling incredibly chuffed... small things!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks Lil75!   yep, things have been a bit manic with moving and starting uni has taken alot of my time so thought either it was to get some sleep or do moderating...Guess what won!!    I'm still here though...can't get rid of me that easily!    Whats your news hun, how have you been? 
Hi Ermie hun   I'm planning on having my embies put back to mothership sometime after Christmas    I still haven't had a AF since treatment (tested at the weekend 'just in case'...BFN   ) funny thing is, I'm not that hung up about it   I know i'll probably have to take Provera or something soon but for now i'm actually enjoying consentrating on something else other than TTC.  So How's things with you?  I'm sooo behind with the news that I don't know whats happening. Hope you are OK.
Sorry for lack of personals, there seems to be some lovely newbies on here! I need to catch up with everyhing but for now lots of    to everyone!!!
Much love

Bunny xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Bunny lovely to hear from you. Glad you are doing ok, sounds like you are a busy wee bee.  

Sweetchilli sorry to hear you are having a rough time with sickness, hope you feel a bit better soon.

Nattee hope you dont have too much trouble with sickness.

Kitten and coolou good luck for tomorrow.        I'm sure you are both really excited.

Ermi hope you got all your drugs huni, hope af shows up on time too. I am on the pill for 2 cycles back to back, so about 42 days. Seems like such a long time. Af arrived today so that is me started again.  

Lil how are you doing today huni?  

Franchine welcome to the thread huni. Wishing you loads of luck with your upcoming tx.      

Rosecat hope you are doing ok.  

IrishD thinking of you.   

Heading to rfc tomorrow to leave in my forms and also hand over the cheque  . Here we go again!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi MissE - how are you doing? I'm sorry your last tx was not successful. It sounds like a long hard road. I see you are heading to the RFC tomorrow. Are you going for ICSI or Fet? Best of luck anyway for your tx. How do you find the RVH? Me and my DH were put on the NHS waiting list for ICSI in September although we were told it would be Sept 2011 before we hear anything. Hope all goes well for you. Rosecat

Hi to all the other ladies I haven't met yet - hope you are all doing well. Rosecat


----------



## MissE

Hi Rosecat, i'm doing ok thanks. I am having FET huni cos i still have 11 embies from my ICSI tx in Jan. I find rfc ok, havent had any problems with the staff. I think the only issue i had, like anyone else was the waiting.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Bookmarking x


----------



## coolou

good luck kitten for scan today. Got mine at 11:45. Hope its ok.

Iv been going to bed soo early so not been on here for a while. Il check in later. Xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Coolou - Good luck also to you for your scan! Be sure to share your excitment with us late ;0)

x


----------



## Nattee

Kitten and coolou and im not going wish you good luck with your scans because you dont need it im just going to say..... ENJOY THE MOMENT!   XX

Morning all


----------



## Rosecat

Hi MissE - Good luck today at RVH - hope you have your FET soon and you get a good outcome. Sure keep me posted. Rosecat


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Francine - sorry for just getting back now - I must've skipped over your post. I'm sorry your last go wasn't successful - it must be very hard for you although I'm glad to see you're going for ICSI. I am going for ICSI myself at GCRM Glasgow. I think the 2 of us will be going through this at the same time. My EC (if all goes well) should be mid November also - so I'm glad to have a cycle buddy. Where are you having your treatment? Are you doing a long or short protocol? You would think I know what I'm talking about with all these questions although I really haven't a clue! Hopefully we can support eachother during this. Talk soon. Rosecat


----------



## michelle_h

Morning all 

wow I have a bit of catching up to do!!

IrishD - Thinking of you ... 

MissE-  Yay for today, glad things are moving for you!!

Kitten and coolou - Hurry up and come on and tell us about your scans!!

Nattee - Hows pg progressing? 

Rosecat - I have also found RVH fine, it just takes forever!

AFM - Still going through redundancy, and nearly finished week three of sniffing - only two weeks to go lol. Still feels like its taking forever!!!!! Have been quite lucky in that I havnt really had any side effects, just pray its working!

love and babydust to all 

Michelle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps

Well you were right it was twins , twin 1 messured to date 7 weeks 2 days perfect heart beat







, twin 2 messured 6 weeks 5 days no heart beat but its ok I am sad for twin 2 but very happy twin 1 is a fighter EDD 8 th June 2011  .


----------



## michelle_h

Kitten, so sad to hear about twin 1 hun, thoughts with you for that   but at least as you said twin one is a fighter . Congratulations 

Michelle x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi MichelleH - Glad you have found the RVH fine. I agree with you - the main problem there is that everything jsut takes ages!


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten congrats hun , so sad about twin two   

Coolou hope alls ok hun


----------



## Kitten 80

Coolou everything ok


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten, this is what we were like waiting for you lol

Coolou - come ooooooonnnn x

Quick question.... am i ok to be drinking caffeine free tea and coffee? Before and during tx.... as ive been buying that instead!

x


----------



## Nattee

Hi Michelle  

Pg is progressing well i think. The severe ms has me covinced all is going to plan. Its a good sign, although it does not feel good. This is my 5th day in bed! Medication helping a little but still struggling to eat food or keep any of it down! Have my scan monday so will be my first sighting of the lil bean thats been tormenting me for the past week. Id like to fast forward to a trimester with less pg sypmtons!

Im sure you tx will feel like its taking forever because you are so desperate to be at THE stage hey?! It will soon be here just remember every stage is an important stage that has to be completed. A little stepping stone to the dream. You're doing so well keep up the good work. Hope the job situ isnt too stressful   

Shelley defo, The sooner you start cutting it out the better! I drank caffine free tea during tx. Its fine stick the kettle on!


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol , yes you can drink that i did


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly caffine is a no no  try and cut it out  it increases the chances of miscarriage , i am a big coke drinker so i had one tin everyday , there is a limit of what you should have
So yes caffine free is best , i found if you drink loads of water it helped big time , i had about 7 to 8 small bottles a day lol , was weeing none stop


----------



## Shelleylouise73

so caffeine free is ok?

and all the way through tx? i love my tea and coffee! Although gave up fizzy before last tx and just drink flavoured water x x


----------



## Nattee

Yes hun caffine free is OKAY  Its free from caffine and not harmful at all. Go on... have a dunk!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol thanks then this time i can still have my hot tea and coffee but without the caffeine woo!! Ive started drinking it now so i dont have ANY caffeine in me for lead up to next cycle....

how you feeling nattee??


----------



## Nattee

Not been a good day. Felt so ill and the tiny bits of food ive forced down have all made their way back up. Its a dream to get dressed and out the house at the mo but i couldnt go anywhere. If im moving for more than a couple of minutes everythign starts spinning and churning. I miss the outside world!
Great you are preparing yourself for tx 2...


----------



## Shelleylouise73

awwww poor nattee - Curl up on sofa with a dvd :0) x x


----------



## coolou

Hello all!

Scan went well. One little baked been floating around! Saw its heart beat and we even saw it wriggle on screen! was amazing. I didnt thik it would be a probing scan so a drank loadsa water like a dope. LOL so had to go for a wee.! Just hope it keeps going on strong! Still a worrie. Just cant wait till the next scan. Its 7 weeks and 4 days i think. and due date is 5th of june next year!

Congrats kitten on ur little bean. Sorry to hear about no 2  . I suppose its always a risk when 2 go back. thats why u were feeling sick more early. Well take care of other little bean! Well Done!

thanx for everyones msgs. How is *Shelly getting on?*

Sorry iv not been on much. iv been going to bed soo early. And iv been feeling a bit nauseus. Im not complainin one bit of course. But just figure i should rest as much as pos. i reckon il be in bed by 9 tonight! I missed the Apprentist last night sooo i must be tired he he!

babby Dust to all

Your all so lovely and deserve ur dreams!!!


----------



## Francine

Hi all,

Thanks for the big welcome to the board!  

Nattee - thanks for the welcome and great to see you got brilliant news   

Lil75 and Rosecat - we seem to be cycling at similar times.  I am on short protocol - same as last time as that went fine.  I have felt a bit yucky since I started the tablets, same drugs as last time but just feels different for some reason.  I start stims beginning of November and all being well I'll have ec mid November. After than anything more will be a bonus after our failed fert last time - all eggs and sperm were looking great so we're hoping icsi will be a better option this time.  At Origins again and finally got signed on NHS two weeks ago - felt like that took forever..

Miss E & Ermitude - many thanks for the welcome  

Good luck to all - it's great to hear all the good news stories and that we're here for each other to get through the waits or when times are hard.     for us all.

It's the weekend soon - can't wait to do very little !! 

ps how do you all add that bit at the end of your posts??


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all today?

Kitten congrats huni, so sorry about twin 2  .

Coolou congrats to you too huni.

Nattee rest up huni, hope the sickness settles soon. Is there anything you can take to try to help it?

Franchine sorry the drugs are making you feel a bit yucky. Hoping it settles down and your tx goes well. To put the writing at the bottom if you go into profile at the top then click on forum profile there is a signature box. Just type your info in there and save. 

Shelley decaf should be fine huni. I dont drink much tea or coffee but when i fancy a cuppa i have decaf. Tastes fine.   Hope you are ok.

Sweetchilli how are you doing today, are you feeling any better?

Michelle hope the next 2 weeks fly by so you can get to the next step.

A big hi to rosecat, ermi, lil and anyone i've missed.

Left my forms into rfc this morning, so just have to wait on my schedule now. Heading to bed now, have been so sick with af all day  . It is so bad it is making me throw up, so glad it is friday tomorrow to get finished work for the weekend.

Sending big hugs to everyone.

Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey misse , feeling like poop at the min i dont have morning sickness its night sickness now lol 

have it all day and then about 4 in the afternoon it hits big time , its starting to ease of abit now   and still eating like a horse lol 

Hope your feeling better soon hun and you wont have to see AF for a long time to come     
will be keeping a wee eye on yous all


----------



## Nattee

Good Morning?! 

Thanks Emma. After trying all the natural remedies the doc gave me stemitil last week. Dont think they worked, or couldnt keep them down so it was monday i went back to the doc as i deteriorated, vomiting every 15 mins and she sent me to see a gyne consulatnt straight away who gave me an injection to stop me being sick long enough to start some new tablets. Still feel very ill though amd most food i nibble comes straight back up   Have to ring hospital again today, they said give it a week but i cant risk getting that bad again. Every time i stand up i go blind, giddy and lose my balance and feel soooo sick. On getting advice fromm doc and miswife Ive been told i may have to be admitted for regular injections and a drip ( Wont be on here much then! Sorry your af is giving you hell. Woman should get some kind of medal for all we have to go through!  

Sweetchiili   sorry you feel so pants too   I totally empathise its horrible isnt it?! Im a 24/7 gal also, even a break would be nice. I hope yours subsides and does so fast. Id like to give you the answers but clearly i havent found them yet!!!  

Coolou well done hun! A wonderful result for you and dp   I have 3 more days to wait and ive been so worried i wont be well enough to get there but after hearing all the recent scan stories im sooooo excited.... nothings gonna stop me!! x

On a totally different note, is anyone finding that they are incredibly horny?   Im watching fred claus for about the 5th time in a month (it keeps repeating on sky movies and ive had a lot of time off!). Im norm filled with the joy of christmas but now filled with the urge to rip off vince vaughns clothes mmmm! Never even fancied him. That and an abundance of naughty dreams  I swear i woke up practically humping the bed a few days back   !!! Sick and horny? Not 2 things id associate.... pg is weeeeird!!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Francine - glad we are cycling together at the same time. Sorry you're not feeling too well at the min. I'm not sure what the short protocol involves so I can say nothing to help. Mind you, I know nothing about the long protocol either! - although I will next week and I'll let you know. Getting my down reg injection tomorrow and hopefully starting stimms first week in Nov. I've prob already told you this (I'm getting lost with all the posts I've done!) so sorry for repeating myself. Good luck anyway. Hopefully the 2 of us will be successful together!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Wooo Coolou, so happy for you too!! Must be amazing seeing your little baby and heatbeat on screen!!!!   

Nattee - Really hope you start to feel better - Maybe your scan will show 2 little fighters in there    What day next week is your scan?? x x


----------



## Nattee

My scan is Monday Shelley. Twins would be great but im pretty sure its not! Only had one embie put back and as my mom suffered terribly and my nan that means im 3 times more likely to have hyperemesis (severe ms!). Thank god i didnt have 2 put back if it was twins imagine how ill id be feeling now??! Hope you're okay x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol sorry thought you had 2 back but you cant still have twins from one embie cant you Just sounds like your suffering so much, bless you!! Woo scan's not too far away then..... yey x


----------



## Kitten 80

Coolou well done honey isnt it amazing when you see the heart beat, i am coming to terms with everything now and so looking forward to meeting fuzzy nut i am jelouse of you seeing yours move lol but you are 2 days a head lol but how comes i am due 3 days after you


----------



## Hopeful NI

Congratulations Coolou & Kitten on seeing the heartbeats. Kitten     for Twin 2

Sweetchilli - How are you doing ? I am the same as you sooo tired and feel sick all day. Although I am eating like a horse (I look 6 months pg   )

How is everyone else   . It's FRIDAY


----------



## coolou

Hello everyone!!!

Wow *nantee* not long to go now. Hope u feel better soon. I have been feeling nauseous but today iv felt much better. In a weird way thou. i wanna be a little sick. Just so i know every think is ok. When i dont feel anything i think. AHHHH sumink is wrong!!!!! Keep telling myself. Dont panick till u bleed. I havent so far touch wood!

I may have read it wrong *kitten* im sure one we have our next scans both are dates will change. ?? im not bothered as long as it comes out healthy! Im still well paranoid of every move i make. Gonna be panicking for the next 5 weeks!!! LOL. was just a little wriggle. I was amazed. The dr said "theres some movement"!! wow wow!

Hi *MissE* thanx for the congrats. still long way to go!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just popping on to see how everyone is. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## plusone

Hi girls you lot have been busy talking.

Coolou and Kitten congrats on your scans.

Sweetchilli I hope the sickness setlles for you

Nattee good luck for monday

Rosecat and Francinne good luck with cycling!!

Miss E are you doing a full cycle or frozen?

AFM got my AF on the 19th so have planning appointment on 5th November. Should be starting on the 8th November full cycle of IVF      this time it goes better has had poor stimulation last time even though I had almost hyperstimulation last two times      was on same drug dose!!!!  I am hoping it was caused by stress!!  Went for FSH bloods at gp and have an arm like I have been walked over by an elephant.

To all you girls say a wee   for you all every night.  Hope you are all doing well


----------



## gilly80

hi all i'm new to this site, but so gald i found it.  I started my stimms on 21/10/10 so just getting used to the needles. I am on a short protocol at GCRM and so far so good xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly80 - Just wanted to make contact as I am having treatment at GCRM also. Hope all is going well for you so far. I'm having ICSI. On a long protocol and had to start down regulating yesterday. How are the stimms making you feel so far? Glad to have made contact with someone who is having treatment at the same clinic.


----------



## gilly80

Hi Rosecat

i'm doing great on the stimms no side effects yet, i had two days on menopur then yesterday introduced cetrotide as well, its just a little scary mixing them, making sure you get it right.  I'm hoping for ec on monday 1st november if all goes to plan.

How are you finding it all ?


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly80 - glad everything is going well for you. Have you been able to book any flights yet for EC or is it too early to do that? Have you had to travel over much to the clinic? I take it you're just having all your scans done in Dundonald to save going over there.


----------



## gilly80

hi rosecat

we have only been over to glasgow once to do the consents and for dh to do his sa.
we had our consultation over the phone and i sent my blood over for them to do the amh test.
its too early to book the fllights yet but i have checked them out and they are expensive with it  being half term, ithink we will have to go over the day before as i think they do ec early in the morning and the flights don't get you there early enough 
I'm lucky as my sister had juat done a cycle at gcrm so she is on hand for all my random questions, it worked so well for her as she is now 18 weeks pregnant


----------



## Rosecat

That is brilliant news about your sister! Another success story from GCRM. I'm sure its reassuring to have her on hand to ask her stuff. I have the most bizarre questions and feel a bit of an eejit asking them. Its all such a minefield and I have hardly a clue what I'm doing. Glad everything is on course for you. Keep in touch. Would love to know how you're getting on. Talk soon.


----------



## cMac

Hello Wee Sis       you are doing great!  We will both be pregnant at Christmas    x

I haven't been on in ages but have done some occasional lurking, obviously I have sung the praises of everyone on the Ireland thread for the support I recieved during our tx which is why Gilly is here.  I'm going to leave her in your capable hands girls, I'll field the daily phonecalls instead.

I havent head back too far but congrats to Kitten and Coolou, great news on your scans.

MissE delighted you are cycling soon    hoping this will be a great Christmas for you.

Hello to everyone else, esp Bunny if you are looking in, good luck with uni and looking forward to hearing when the frosties are boarding the mothership!

Massive positive vibes to everyone embarking on treatment        Rosecat I'm here for any questions, you have picked a great clinc for tx, I had so many questions for the FFers who had cycled there before me.

I'm doing great, delighted to be wearing maternity jeans and letting it all hang out and looking forward to the 'Big Scan' in a couple of weeks


----------



## gilly80

thanks sis, you have been a great support, everyone should have 1 of you xxxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Cmac - thanks for the good wishes. Was in touch with your sister earlier. So glad to hear from others who are going/have been for treatment at GCRM. It has really spurred me on to hear about your good news. I'm sure you cannot wait for the new arrival! I have a really good feeling about GCRM - the staff are all so lovely. I'm just thinking (if all goes well) about EC and ET. I know you have to stay over the night before EC - was just wondering can you fly back home on the day of EC or is it better to stay over? Also, do you have to be over the night before ET aswell? And last question (you are going to regret ever replying to my post!) did you have to get the boat home after ET or is it safe enough to fly? Sorry for all these questions. Thanks a lot. Rosecat


----------



## michelle_h

Evening all, 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend 

Nattee , all the best for the scan tomorrow!!  and hope youre feeling a bit better soon

Gilly, welcome and gl with your tx

Quick question, ive been D/R for 3 and a bit weeks and have already had one bleed. AF will be due again before I start stimms so will I bleed again or not? That probably sounds silly but I have no idea what to expect!?

Thanks girlies

love and babydust to all 

Michelle x


----------



## Sparty

Michelle I only ever had one bleed, as far as I know the DR drugs are now controlling your cycle and your normal date for a af no longer counts. Hope this helps 

Welcome Gilly and good luck with your tx. Great that you have cmac to keep you informed about everything to do with tx.

Nattee good luck for scan tomorrow

MissE I'm doing great, thanks for asking. Have big scan on Thursday. Hope thats the last AF for you for a long while. Do you have any idea of when FET will be?

Welcome Francine and good luck with your tx

Plusone hope the drugs are right for you this time, good luck for the 8th

Patbaz you around? when do you start again?

Bunny all the best with uni, you will be missed as a mod but hoping you will be back on here soon for your FET.

Hi to coolou, MrsB, Shelly, Rosecat, Sweetchilli, Kitten and Hopeful


----------



## gilly80

thanks michelle and sparty for the welcome 

its lovely to see all the success stories on here just hoping that we can all be part of the joy as well xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - thinking of you! must be so exciting x x x


----------



## plusone

Sorry girls for this being a me post but suffering from a horendous migrane and then doctor rang with FSH and estradial (E2) result for day 2 and just wondered if anyone could shed any light on what this means. FSH is 6.8 and E2 is 145.  Think i get that the fsh is within normal limits but is the e2.  Help please!!!!
Makin my migrane worse thinking about it.
LOVE TO YOU ALL


----------



## Shelleylouise73

plusone - im dont have your answer but hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Nattee

Thanks for all the scan well wishes! Scans at 2pm and i wont be able to get back on line till much much later. So dont panic ive gone quiet! Hope everyones well


----------



## gilly80

plusone
if its any help, i had my scan and they found a cyst on my right ovary which they thought might have been producing oestrogeon, if it was i wasn't going to be able to start my drugs (queue a large panic on my side) the next day. To cut a long night of worry short my blood result (e2) was 87 which the gcrm said was low so go ahead and start.
Everything is a worry and you feel like nothing goes to plan, but it will.
hope that helps a little


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck nattee


----------



## Nattee

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah it was AMAZING! I am sooooo in luuuuurve! One healthy and strong heart beat. I couldnt help but feel total forgiveness for all the sickness after seeing that tiny heart beat flutter at me. Already ringo has the power to wrap mummy round his little finger! I melted!

My due date is june 12th  

Still have rather swollen ovaries apparently hence the pains but they will leave those alone now as not interfere with anything.

Oh the reasoning behind ringo... on ec they told me i had 4 eggs so we thought of them as the fab four! John, paul, ringo and george. When we got the call from the lab the next day they said there had been some mistake and i only had 3, so we eliminated george. They all fertilised and on et day one of them was far superior to the others and we just thought that had to be ringo! So all along our little miracle has been refered to as ringo, ringading, ringette.... you get the idea! I do however intend to change ringo's name at birth.... dont worry! 

Hope everyone else is well! Had to quickly get on and share my joy!


----------



## Kitten 80

how comes I am 1 day ahead of you but my due date is on the 8th june


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha Ringading lol love it!!!! so happy for you nattee    x x x x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Congratulations Nattee     Loving the name Ringo lol


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Nattee congrats on your scan huni, i'm sure you are delighted.  

Hopeful how are you doing missus?

Sparty glad you are doing ok huni, good luck for your big scan on thursday.     Not really sure when FET will be. Am on the pill til 30th November and then it is usually 5 weeks for medicated FET so i am thinking probably around the start of jan, seems an awfully long time away.  

Gilly welcome to the thread huni  , hope your treatment goes well for you.

cMac so glad to hear everything is going well for you, cant believe how the time has flown.

Rosecat how are you getting on?

Plusone sorry dont know the answers to your questions but i hope everything is ok for you huni.  

Michelle as sparty has said you usually only have 1 bleed, maybe phone the clinic if you are concerned.

A big hi to shelly, kitten, franchine, sweetchilli, coolou and anyone i've missed.

Nothing new from me, just waiting for the clinic to send me a schedule so i know my dates better.

Emma xx


----------



## Nattee

Morning Ladies and thank you again for all the scan love!    

How is everyone feeling?

PLUSONE... IM sorry im a pro on FHS but have not heard of the E2. If it was a worrying result they surely would have told you though when giving you the results. Just phone the clinic hun thats what they are there for!  

Emma no news is good news! It will be nice to have some dates to work to though hey. 

Kitten my ticker worked my edd out by my lmp. But now the beans been measured ive adjusted it to be worked out from my edd. So i think im more than one day behind you. But im secretly hoping the baby arrives just a wee bit early!  

Cmac great to hear the success story  and dont worry you sisters in good hands here  

Shelley how you hun? Glad you approve if ringading!  

Happy Tuesday to all


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - Im ok thanks. Got call from hospital yesterday to confirm having repeat hormone bloods done on day 2 of Nov's AF and will also collect drugs then too so not long to wait for tht......... 

How you feeling today?? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Well mine will be ok if he/she decides to come out on edd because its my birthday and anniversary the week before


----------



## Nattee

Great news Shelley. Its really happening and SOON! So pleased for you xxx 

Ive been okay-ish. Tried to go without injection monday and come tue i was begging for one, so it was a long day! Got the jab and started to pick up just shattered.

How crazy did that woman make you on ** group Grrrrrrrrrrr! Hope you're ok x

Hi everyone


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Morning Everyone,

Just wanted to say thanks for the kind words and if you don't mind I might hang about and keep in touch with your stories until the next time I jump on the rollercoaster.

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Hi Irish    stay as long as you like


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Irish Daffodil - Yes, hang around until your next tx like me ;0) x x


----------



## Joanne2009

Hi All
Just to let u all know i had EC yesterday..i got 14 eggs and 9 fertilised we are over the moon...still very sore tho may have to go in 2day for a scan as im finding it very hard to go to the toilet...has anybody else had this..??
love and hugs
Joannes
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

jonian2009 9 fertilized, thats great!! Congrats!! Hope you get on ok at the scan..... When you having ET?? x


----------



## Joanne2009

Hiya Shellylouise73

they got frozen 2day becouse on the 8th day of stimming i had fluid in my tube so gotta have a op to have tube clipped so it doesnt get to the embryo...so fingers crossed january...hope ur ok

xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

ohhh ok, sorry! didnt realise! When's your op? Hope your ok....... So we could actually be cycle buddies?? I start jabbing in December and should have first scan beginning of jan...... yey x


----------



## Joanne2009

oohh is no worrys hun lol u wasnt to know hun...yh im ok just gotta wait for a letter doc said but im looking at december she said..so babies should be back in january after ive had a blled after op..hope ur ok and that would be nice wunt in hun...

jo


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Shelley great news that things are starting to move for you again. Hopefully the time wont be long flying by.  

Nattee sorry to hear you are still suffering huni.  

Kitten how are you doing sweetie?  

Irish stay as long as you like huni  . I hung around here while i was inbetween. Hopefully wont be long til you can get going again.

Jonian woohoo on your 9 embies huni. Sorry to hear about the fluid in your tube, hope the op comes round quickly for you so you can get ready for your snowbabies. Make sure you drink plenty huni to prevent ohss, it can be painful after EC especially when you have produced a lot of eggies. I hope the scan shows no major problems and after a few days rest things will be back to normal for you.

Nothing new with me, still just taking the pill........boring!!!!!! Have had a bad day today, went to the bank to get £500 out for my mortgage and the atm said there was a fault with the machine. It didnt give me any money but the £500 was taken from my account. Nearly died when i realised. Now the bank is saying it could be up to 15 working days before i get my money back.        

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

hi guys

oh miss e thats just horrible and not what you need at the minute

how is everyone else coping??

i had some acupuncture today to try and keep everything on track

going to get some bloods done at my gp's tomorrow to send to Glasgow and then a scan on Friday hopefully will get a date for EC then, fingers crossed that things are doing what they should as it will be the 1st indication of how things are going.  It is  definitely the only downside of going to Glasgow from northern ireland not quite knowing what is going on.

trying to keep my PMA not sure i'm doing such a good job though lol


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - how are you getting on with the stimms and is the acupuncture helping you? You're the 3rd person that has mentioned acupuncture during tx to me in the past couple of days. I never even considered it. Just goes to show how tuned in I am about all of this! I started de-regging last Sat so I'm expecting my AF to come any time from the 31st on. Do you mind me asking when you had your baseline scan (what day of your cycle) and how soon after that can you start your stimms? Also how many scans do you think you'll need before EC? I'm trying to estimate when my EC will be although I suppose it all depends on how I react to the stimms/ I think I'm going to do the same as you - get my bloods done at my GPs and send them over to Glasgow for testing. Do you find it ok dealing with GCRM from here? Sorry for all the questions - I'm just dying to know!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Misse 

I am ok thanks hon bloomin starvin   , and I have a blocked ear my own falt


----------



## Joanne2009

Hi Emma,
Thanks for the reply nurse said that doc wanted me to call bk if i still felt like that 2day but i just been trying to cope wiv it at the mo but if it still like this by 2moz im gonna have to go bk in cos i can hardly walk...just dont want to be like a mardy baby..LOL
Hope ur ok..??
Love & hugs
Joanne
xxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!
just had a long post typed out and lost it all!!!!  
how is everyone? sorry long time no speak! 
misse that is soooooo annoying what happened at the bank i hope that you get the cash back soon hun!     
irish daffodil how are you hun?   
gilly80 how are you hun you are cmacs sister right? all the bast for your tx hun!   
jonian2009 im so sorry your transfer has been delayed hun. i had hat op done too as i was told the same as you and it worked for me. hope the time flies for you hun and your little embies be back home in your tummy in no time!     
roescat how are you hun?
kitten how are you hun?hope your ear gets better soon hun !  
shelleylouise73 wow cant believe how fast you will be starting again that is brilliant hun delighted for you!  
nattee thats brilliant news on the scan hun!how is your morining sickness now hun?   
hopefull ni how are you getting on hun?  
a big hi to anyone i missed thinking of you!  
afm all is good on my side felt a bit tired today so went back to bed the wind is howling outside so done feel too bad about it!   still the occassional mild bout of nausea but have my appetite back with a few strong aversions still but for food i like   !
well thats all for now!
talk laters

xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## gilly80

Hi rosecat still at work will answer all when I get home later xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - that's no bother at all. Will talk to you later.I'm just lying on the sofa with a cup of tea debating whether to go to the gym or not - and I think the decision is NOt again! I'm getting so lazy it's ridiculous. Talk later.


----------



## gilly80

evening all

hi Mrsb yes i am cmac's wee sis lol

OK rosecat here we go ...........the stims are going great so far no side effects so far, as for the acupuncture I'm not sure what it does but but my sis told me to and i always do as I'm told, not.
I had my baseline scan on day 2 of my period as I'm doing a short protocol so started my menopur on day 3
I am having my first scan tomorrow on day 9 so looking forward to seeing some growth 
GCRM are fab if you phone them they get back to you straight away and you never feel like you are bothering them

anything else rosecat please just ask

Gilly 
xxxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - good luckk for your scan tomorrow. Hopefully all will go well for you - keep me posted anyway. I think I'm going to get mine done at the RVH and fax the results over to GCRM. Dying to hear how you get on in the coming days. I'm just waiting for AF to come in the next few days so I can arrange my baseline scan. My meds are being delivered to me tomorrow - it all seems v real now. Have you booked any flights or anything yet or waiting to closer to EC? I was looking about at hotels to stay in when we go over (if we get that far!) will you be staying close to the clinic? any plans for the weekend?


----------



## gilly80

thanks rosecat

nothing booked yet hoping to get things sorted tomorrow or at least a better idea of whats going on.
a halloween party on Saturday night with my friends and their kids, my poor DH is working think he is secretly happy about missing it though
oh when you meds arrive you will have a slight panic at the sheer size of it all but when you get into it you will calm down lol
not sure where we are going to stay yet hoping to get a fab hotel cheap if we book at the last minute lol


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Jonian if you are no better definitely go back tomorrow. Dont suffer huni, you really need them to do a scan to be sure everything is ok. Are you still having trouble going to the loo. 

Rosecat acupuncture can be really relaxing. I have been doing it for the past 7 months, i love it cos it really helps destress you. I think anything that helps you relax especially during tx must be worth it. The only thing is it can be expensive but if you can afford it i would definitely say give it a go.

Gilly hope everything is going well for you.

Kitten glad to hear you are doing ok. Hope your ear gets better soon.

Mrs_B hi huni. Glad yoiu and the twinnies are doing good.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

WHAT DID YOU SAY MISSIE    Its a little better thanks you , I actully feel like poo today


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - just waiting at home for my meds to arrive - thanks for warning me about the size - at least I'll be prepared! Just wanted to say good luck for your scan and bloods today - I'm sure it'll all go well. Hope you get a fab & cheap hotel arranged. Keep me posted. Talk soon!

MissE - thanks for letting me know about the acupuncture - it sounds really good and as you say anything that helps with stress can only be a good thing!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

MissE, where do you go for your accupuncture? I'm thinking about trying it.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Irish Daffodil - I did accupuncture for 3 out of my 4 treatments, it really is soo relaxing. I went to Sharon Campbell on Cregagh Rd Belfast, she really is lovely. I'm sure other girls have other names as well.

Rosecat - Hope the meds have arrived, it seems soo real when you get the meds   

MissE - How are you doing ? I am doing great, just tired and a bit of nausea but not complaining

Kitten - You sound like my DH, he never hears me when I am looking something    

Mrs B - How is the twinnies doing ??

Gilly - Hope the scan went well   

AFM - Have my "12 week" scan on Tuesday, I will be 13 weeks on Sunday still can't believe it.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

I CAN HEAR NOW THANKS PEEPS


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Kitten glad you can hear again.   

Hopeful i'm good thanks huni, just taking this stupid pill. Really boring, feel a bit in limbo at the mo. Cant even try naturally at the mo. Glad to hear things are progressing well for you.  

IrishD how are you huni? I go to a man called Dr William in Portadown, he is lovely but his wife runs a clinic on the lisburn road in belfast, her name is Cathy. A lot of the girls on here have been to one or other of them. I found it really helps me relax and has helped my cycles a bit cos they are usually all over the show.

Rosecat definitely do all you can to reduce stress huni. It really helps when going through this process.

Gilly good luck with your scan and bloods today.

So glad it friday, looking forward to finishing work for the weekend. Mind you i have a busy weekend ahead cos i am having a halloween party on sunday so have pumpkins to carve and loads of baking to do.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

OK ladies
i had my scan today about 5 follicles on the right and about 6 on the left
they are still a little small nearly all about 10mm
just waiting to hear from the gcrm to see if they are going to increase my meds
I'm now having the afternoon of work so I'm on the sofa with my hotwater bottle, a pint of water and a large bar of chocolate (apparently it helps you follicles grow lol)

hugs to all

Gilly xxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - glad your scan went ok today. Do you have to increase your meds or are you on course for EC? I havent a clue about all of this. On a day like this the sofa is the best place to be - I'm lying on my own as we speak. My meds were delivered earlier- I see what you mean - there was a lot more than I was expecting - a bit overwhelming. Not looking forward to the injecting part. Are GCRM able to give you a more definite date for EC after today's scan or do you have to get another one?


----------



## gilly80

hi rosecat
have to get another scan done on Tuesday they said i was a slow responser so same dose of drugs but just for longer
if things keep growing as they are now EC might be next Thursday or Friday further away than i thought so a bit of a bummer
especially for work, i was counting on it all nearly being over this time next week, my DH has such a busy weekend at work and needs to be there but i obviously need him too so not sure how it will all pan out with him or me and my clients, i am booked solid the following week as i thought it would be over.

having a little be more stress just about the timings than anything else, i like to be in control and know what is going on and when things are happening so having to take a deep breath and let things happen

Gilly xxxx


----------



## gilly80

just heard today that we will be getting our letter for our nhs at the royal in the next few weeks to start in January, at least we have a safety if all doesn't go as planned !


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
gilly80 glad scan went well!     i was on short protocol too hun and was on stimms that little bit longer just to get more than three follies above the 18mm mark! i remember your sis saying somthing bout it to me too!     
rosecat how are you doing hun when do you start again hun?   
misse ohhhh your baking again can i go to your party too i wanna taste all your yummy food?   
you going putting those pumkins into a pie?i have one and would love to make pie but dont know how  ?   how u otherwise hun ?   
hopefulni wow the time is flying isnt it hun!im doing good thanks!   
irish d how you hun?   
kitten glad the ear has got better! CAN YOU HEAR ME??   
a big hi to everyone else!  
afm am waiting on one of my mates to see if she is pg she is on clomid and is nearly a day late  can that make your cycles longer or what do it do hopefully it does work because next month is her last month!i havnt a clue about that though but if any of you ladies no anything it be great !  thanks in advance!     
well thats all for now!
talk laters!
   
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## Nattee

Hi all,

sorry its been a few days since i posted. Back at work this week an its killed me! Havin my daily injections still but still feel pants by the end if the day!

Ive got a lot to catch up on! Hope everyone is okay and all is going to plan!


----------



## gilly80

I'm an emotional wreck today,

i have felt fab up until i woke up this morning and i could kill or maybe just lie down and have a little cry instead not sure which 1 would help me more.

Not sure if its the drugs or of I'm just too tired, need an early night but have to go to a halloween party where I'm in charge of the games (oh the poor children might just be drowned when ducking for apples lol)

Natee sorry to hear you are not feeling too good 


Gilly xxxxx


----------



## gilly80

Feeling more positive today, I think I was expecting my scan on Friday to have been perfect I would be on my way to Glasgow today for ec. 

I realise now that it's the smallest setback and just to be happy there were follicles growing. 

Getting more drugs delivered tomorrow and another scan on Tuesday. 

Hope everyone is doing ok it's a little quiet on here at the moment

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - sorry I'm just getting back to you now but my broadband has been off from Fri night and don't think it came on until last night. You're prob away to your party now but just wanted to get in touch. It's a pity you're not responding as quick as you thought but as you say, it's only a small setback so hopefully all will go well for you and you'll have your EC by the end of the week. I'm sure it's knocked you all about. If you're like me you have all the timings planned in your head and something like this just knocks your plans all off. Do you intend to take time off after ET? This time next week you could have EC and ET all done and dusted! Keep me posted anyway. I've no news at all. Just waiting for my AF to come (due today/tomorrow) so I can arrange to have my scan done on day 3-4 of my cycle. I've a return flight provisionally booked for Thurs but I don't know whether I'll use it or not. It cost next to nothing so I just booked it a while ago in case I might use it. Not sure if I can be bothered going to Glasgow for the day or not! I imagine we'll be sick of the sight of Glasgow by the time we're finished!

Hi Mrs B - thanks for asking for me - hope you're doing well. No update from me at all - just waiting on my AF to come any day now so I can arrange my baseline scan and hopefully start my stimms soon after. No news at all with me. Living a v quiet life!


----------



## coolou

Hello all. sorry i havent been on for ages! This week was mental. Tues i was in London to see Wicked!!! then weds i went to see Al murry! I didnt realise that there were in same week. By Thurs i was sooo Tired. Went to bed by 8 on thurs! frid i had peeps around! 

Just sooooo tired atm. hope everyone is ok and having a fab Halloween!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Coolou - I haven't been in contact with you before but just noticed your signature at the bottom of your posts and it looks like you and your DH went through the same thing as me and my DH are going through. I take it your DH got a sperm retrieval process and then you had ICSI? Hope you don't mind me asking - just wondering how you found your tx. I'm having ICSI at GCRM Glasgow in November. My DH has had his retrieval procedure done and sperm frozen ready for the treatment. I'm down-regging at the minute (on a long protocol - not sure if you did this?) and waiting for my AF to arrive so I can arrange my baseline scan and hopefully start my stimms. I'm starting to panick about the whole thing and keep thinking its not going to work. Just thought I'd mail you to see how everything worked out for you - hope you don't think I'm being nosy!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all. Hope you are al having a .

Gilly great news on the number of follies, hoping they continue to grow big and juicy for you.       . Keep the heat on your tummy, fingers crossed a few more days will make all the difference.

Mrs_B how are you doing? There are loads of cakes and pies left from my party, you can certainly come and help yourself, i need someone to take the stuff off my hands cos there is so much. 

Rosecat how are you doing? Hope your af hurries up so you can get started. Heres a wee dance to help it along 

Coolou glad you are doing ok. Sounds like you have had a busy few days.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

MissE i love love the dancing sheep, brightened up my night  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning

Nattee my ear is still bad might have it suringed   

Everyone ok


----------



## Rosecat

HI MissE - I'm doing great thanks although still no sign of AF yet! Hopefully she'll come soon so things can get moving! How are you doing?

Hi to everyone else - hope you all had a great Hallowe'en - hard to believe it's back to another dull Monday morn!


----------



## Nattee

Oh dear kitten. I hope you get it sorted and can hear once again. Cant you use drops?


----------



## gilly80

afternoon ladies

rosecat hope AF has made an appearance today

afm had a crap start to the day with a phone call from the drug company who were meant to be delivering me additional supplies (as i need a little longer on my stims) to tell me that they were not going to be able to deliver today, i finished what i had yesterday and not going for a scan until tomorrow so was quite worried.
I phoned gcrm to let them know and waited nearly 2 hours for them to get back to me with a plan, my poor DH got the face bitten of him at least 5 times by telling me to calm down, eventually i was told to go to origins as they had enough in stock for today and the rest would be delivered tomorrow,so all sorted.
things never run to plan 

hope everyone else is having a better day

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - what a day you have had! I would've been in a real panic! That's great you got the meds sorted - it would've been a pity if you had to wait for the other ones to come. You're right - nothing ever goes to plan! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow so that you can get your EC done asap! How are you finding the stimms? Do you have bad side effects?
I've no news for you at all except AF came this afternoon! Going to ring GCRM and then arrange my scan. They told me the best time would be day 3 or 4 (so that would be this Wed or Thurs). I don't know whether to go to Glasgow for the scan or not. I booked cheap flights about 3 weeks ago for this Thurs on the off chance I would use them but now I don't know if I can be bothered with the hassel of heading over there for the day on my own. GCRm said i could get my scan done here and send the bloods over to be tested with them. Think I might do that as I've had bloods go missing before when I've got them tested over here.
When do you think your EC will be done?
My good friend just had a wee baby this evening - I'm delighted for her but just keep wondering when its going to happen for us. Trying not to get my hopes up too much in case it doesn't work. I'm sure your the same...


----------



## Francine

Hello everyone.  Hope you are all doing well. It's great to have some cycling buddies.  I started my stims today, it feels good to be getting started again.  Am drinking lots if water as on higher dosage than last time so I can get to ec faster.  

Bought lots of chocolates for trick or treaters but we didn't have too many so feel a night of spooks and funsize buttons coming my way soon.  I wonder if chocolate is ok, have been off tea so a little can't too bad??  Am going to book acupuncture as had it last time and enjoyed it, felt skightly tipsy each time ;-). 

Fingers crossed for you all - I am wishing you all the luck in the world no matter what stage you're at.  

Gilly and rosecat, sounds like we will be days apart, keep the faith Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gilly80

hi rosecat

great news about AF, if you got cheap enough flights i would go over to Glasgow as its expensive for your scans here and you might need more than you think, i did.
If you do decide to go over you can always pass your time shopping lol
I'm hoping for EC Thursday or Friday but I'm learning that it might be later or earlier than that.

your best friend having a baby is such a mix of emotions, joy for her and the new baby but that feeling that why not me, i also feel a little jealous then hate myself for it. My best friend is pregnant with her 3rd at the minute.

Hi Francine enjoy your chocolate it would be a shame to waste it lol

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hope you are all ok.

Rosecat great news on af arriving, fab that you can move on to the next stage. Hope you decide what is best to do for your scan, as gilly says if you go to glasgow there is fab shopping to be done. Maybe get some xmas pressies in.

Gilly good luck for your scan tomorrow. What a nightmare day you have had, so glad you got your meds sorted.

Franchine lovely to hear from you again. Great news on staring stimms, keep drinking loads of water and get the heat on your tummy. Enjoy your choccies, dont think a wee treat will do you any harm.

Kitten hope you get your ear sorted soon huni.

Nattee hope you are feeling ok.

Have just had a relaxing day, had booked today and tomorrow off work  cos DH is off. Has just been nice to spend some time with him.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - hope your scan goes well for you tomorrow and you're on track for EC at the end of the week. You must have been in a real panic about the meds not arriving - I know I would've been myself! As you say, nothing ever runs smoothly -although hopefully all will work out with EC and ET. Have to ring GCRM tomorrow and let them know my AF arrived. Think I'll just get my scan in NI. Can't face the thought of a whole day hanging about Glasgow on my own. Flight in the morn is 8.15am and the one home is 8.15pm that night. Seems like a long day of hassel for a quick scan. Rang my practice nurse and she'll take my bloods on Thurs morn so I can post them to GCRM for testing and can get scan in RVH for £76. will keep you posted anyway. Do you know do you usually start the stimms on the same day as your baseline scan or afterwards?

Hi Francine - you must be so excited to get started on your stimms - I'm thinking that I'll hopefully be starting on mine after my baseline scan on Thurs. By the looks of things me, you and Gilly will all be having our tx around the same time. Glad to have the company! Hope you get on well with the stimms and don't have bad side-effects.Keep me posted anyway about how you're getting on. Rosecat


----------



## Rosecat

Hi MissE - thanks for keeping in touch. Hope you're doing well and you enjoyed your relaxing day - I could do with one of those myself soon! Will keep you posted as soon as I have my baseline scan and hopefully have something to actually report! feel I've been doing nothing but waiting. For the first time in years I have actually been wanting and waiting for my AF to come!


----------



## gilly80

hi all

no personals from me at the moment will be back later to do them

well my scan wasn't that good at all things don't look like they have moved on that much from Friday, waiting to hear back from GCRM about my bloods and to see if they recommend cancelling treatment or to keep going

my poor DH had to change his shirt as i soaked it crying too much 

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

gilly        That GCRM don't cancel your treatment, they may put you on a higher dose of medication.

AFM - Just after my scan at the hospital and everything is perfect, so going to pop over to the Bumps & Babes thread, but will keep checking in on everyone.

I really do wish everyone all the very best of luck and prayers for whatever stage you are at in your treatment and hope to see you all soon on the Bumps & Babes thread.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - I'm very sorry to hear your scan didn't go as well as you'd hoped. I was thinking about you this morn. I hope that it can all get sorted with increased dosages of meds. I've no idea how these things work although I'm sure GCRM have come across this many times before and will know what's the best course of action. I hope your blood results help and you've a good outcome this evening. Good luck. Rosecat


----------



## MissE

Gilly i'm sorry to hear your scan didnt go to plan this morning. I'm            GCRM dont cancel your tx and that increased meds do the trick. Sending you loads of          cos i'm sure it was upsetting hearing that news.

Hopeful great news on your scan huni, so pleased all is going well. We'll miss you but wish you all the best with the rest of your pg.

Emma xx


----------



## gilly80

That's it tx cancelled. I'm heartbroken


----------



## Rosecat

Oh Gilly I'm so sorry - you must be devastated. I don't know what to say to you as I can imagine how I would feel myself. I'm really so sorry. Keep in touch if you feel like it. I'm sure you're in no mood to even think about any of this now. Talk to you soon. Rosecat


----------



## MissE

Oh Gilly i'm so sorry huni.   This whole process is so unfair, hoping you can get started again soon. Sending you loads of love and hugs. Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Gilly, so sorry   look after yourself and DH

xx


----------



## plusone

Gilly it is so hard I went through the same thing Feb. This year on third cycle.  My previous response had been excellant (15/17 EC on previous cycles) with ICSI and had DD from 2nd attempt.  At my review the docs felt that stress played a major part in my poor response and am now about to try again.  The only other thing they said was to try and bring weight down (though in my consultants opinion this was not the issue as DD was conceived with the same weight through IVF) I to had a good number of follicles they just did not get up to the right size.  They played about with dose but it just caused a huge cyst. I guess what I am trying to say is just because your response is poor once does not mean it will be again.      I was totally heartbroken when they said that was it time to stop with Stims and nothing anyone will say will make it easier.  Will keep you in my thoughts    

Hope all you girls are doing well.  Waiting to go Friday to get drugs then start I think on Monday though no clue what schedule will be.  Hoping this time it goes to plan.


----------



## Francine

Hi Gilly,

So sorry that you got that news.  It must be so disappointing for you both.  I sort of know how it feels as I got to ec but then could go no further due to failed fert.  What I've learned on this forum that so many times people get their great news after a few tries, it's so hard though.  Hopefully your current clinic will be able to share their thinking on future treatment that will help your rfc cycle.  I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Francine - how's it going with you? Any idea when your EC is going to be? Alls quiet with me - going for my baseline scan tomorrow so hopefully I'll be ready to start stimms on Friday.

Hi to everyone else - hope all going well! 

Gilly - I'm sure you're in no mood to chat. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. Keep in touch when you feel up to it xx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, i am pretty new to this site although not totally new to ivf/icsi treatment.

I had my first icsi cycle 3 years ago and was very lucky to get pregnant with my gorgeous little girl who is now just over 2 and adorable.

We are now having our nhs cycle at the RFC and i started sniffing on monday 01/11/10, so it looks like i will be cycling pretty close with *Plusone, *so it will be brill to compare notes on how we are getting on with our tx.

Hello to all the other girls at whatever stage of tx you are all at, i intend to read the last few pages of posts to hopefully get to know you all a bit better and look forward to chatting over the coming weeks.

A


----------



## michelle_h

Hi all,

Just checking in - hope everyone is ok.

Gilly so sorry to hear your news  

all the preggers ladies , hope everything is going wondefully!

So I finally feel like im getting somewhere start stimming on Fri!! Feel a mixture of emotions both scared and excited all at the same time. Just   that it works!!

Talk soon

Michelle xx


----------



## Francine

Hi Rosecat, good to hear that you are almost ready for the next stage!  Good luck with the scan, I was so excited to get started on Monday.  I have my 2nd scan tomorrow and it'll be interesting to see if the higher dosage is working well, my ec is supposed to be next Friday assuming all goes to plan which of course is not always the case.  I am being positive tho and have been feeling great. We know we travelled this path before so just trying to take each day as it comes.  

Miss E. Thanks for your support.

Michelle and Anniebabe, good luck to you both, great to hear you are moving forward.

Gilly, thinking of you and hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone else.

Talk soon, apprentice night tonight x


----------



## Nattee

Hi ladies,

great to hear tx is moving on for most of you and you are getting closer to that something very special. Dont be nervous MICHELLE embrace a the opportunity of a dream coming true     

Gilly im so sorry hun you must be gutted. Rememeber its not the end, its just a little hicup. You want everything to be right and healthy and it will be. Keep those eyes on the prize, look forward ...  

Good luck and love to all xxx


----------



## gilly80

Hi ladies

Just a quick hello
Rosecat..... Hope the scan was ok 

Thanks for a the support from everyone, not doing much posting but I am reading and keeping an eye on what's going on

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe good to have a cycling buddy how long you sniffing for get drugs and schedule tomorrow just hoping thing go better this time.  Do not want to think about Ec as scared I wont get there again but would love it this side of christmas but sure whatever get me a BFP.

Must rush loadsa stuff to do hope all is well with you all


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Gilly - hope you are holding up ok. Scan went fine I think. There looks to be a cyst on one of my ovaries although GCRM said they weren't concerned. starting my stimms in the morning so we'll see how it goes from there. Will keep you posted. Hope you and your DH are ok. Rosecat


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Rosecat glad scan went ok and that you can start your jabs tomorrow. Hope the cyst settles and doesnt cause you any problems.       

Gilly hope you are doing ok huni.  

Anniebabe welcome to the thread huni, hope this cycle goes well for you.

Plusone hope you are keeping ok.

Michelle it is natural to have a mix of emotions. Good luck with jabs tomorrow huni.      

Franchine how did your scan go huni, hope it showed the higher dose is working better for you.

Nattee hi, hope you and baba are well.

IrishD hope you are well huni.

A big hi to kitten, coolou, shelley and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## michelle_h

Evening all 

Thanks Francine, Nattee and Emma ....am soooo excited!!

Rosecat were starting Stimms on the same day  

Is it better to inject am or pm or does it make a difference? just a random question lol dont know wether to do it before work in the am or leave it till the evening.

Michelle x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. 

Good luck to the ladies starting stimms today. 

Got my phonecall from the clinic today. Have to pick up my drugs on Monday and then go for my pre-treatment visit. Hopefully it wont be too long til i move to the next stage. I left my form in on 21st Oct and the girl on the phone was a bit off cos she said she had only just received it today, she made out that i had only just left it in. I made sure i was quite firm and told them the staff were quite complacent cos the form has been back with RFC for the past 2 weeks. Dont think she was too happy but hey!!!

Hope you are all having a good friday.

Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone -hope you're all doing well. Just getting to the computer now. So glad it's Friday!

MissE - started stimms this morn. GCRM tested my bloods and said they were completely fine so I'm good to go apparently. I'm sure you're glad you're getting your meds soon - it'll feel like everything's moving for you now. Hope all goes well. Will keep you posted if I've anything to report!

Francine - how did your scan go? Hope it went ok and you're still on course for EC next Fri? I started stimms this morn - had 1st dose of menopur this morn then have to have another dose tonight and the same tomorrow and then only one dose a day from then on. Hope it all goes well for us both!

Hi MichelleH - started my stimms this morn. I have to take 2 doses of menopur today and tomorrow and then one dose for the rest of the stimm period. Are you the same? I took mine at 10.30am this morn and will take another dose around 10.30pm this evening. So glad it's Fri night. Would love a glass of wine although I don't think it would be a good idea with all these meds in my system! Typical - when you really feel like a glass you can't have one! Have you any idea when you expect you're EC to be? I have to have another scan next Friday morn and then hopefully they'll be able to tell from it when my EC might be. GCRM said they'll prob expect me to have another scan on Monday 15th but they'll have to wait until Friday to let me know for definite. 

Any one got any plans for the weekend? I've none at all. V boring. Maybe a meal tomorrow nite. By the way does anyone know when you would expect to get side-effects (if any) from the stimms? I've no idea about any of this


----------



## MissE

Hi Rosecat, glad everything is going well and you can move forward. Hope the first jab went well today. I dont think you get too many side effects from the stimms, most of the time any side effects you had with DR go away when you start stimms. You will probably find as time goes on you will feel twinges in your ovaries and maybe a bit of bloating but that is a good sign, shows the follies are growing huni.

Not too many plans for the weekend, probably just do a bit of xmas shopping tomorrow. Hope you have a nice weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Francine

Hi there everyone,
Great to hear you got started Rosecat - it's such a milestone.  Miss E it will fly in and hope you get started soon.  Michelle hope you got started too...  

Had my scan yesterday and all was good - follies starting to grow.  I have another scan on Monday and hopefully I'll know better whether things are on track for next Friday.  I am taking 3 Menopur doses rather than 2 like last time as was 'slow to start' last time.  No side effects for me (so far...), in fact feeling great!  As your follies start to grow you can feel a bit tender around your tummy - dh bought me a pink fluffy hot water bottle and I've been using that most evenings, it's meant to help during stimms.

Going for dinner with girl friends tomorrow night which should be good fun.  Enjoy whatever your plans are - a lot of us will be having scans next week at some stage or other - good luck and fingers crossed for everyone.  

Chat soonxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Its very quiet on here.

Franchine good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope all is on track for you.     

Michelle and rosecat hope the stimms are going ok.     

Plusone how are you huni?  

Gilly thinking of you huni.  

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi all - just wanted to check in with you all - not that I've any news. On day 3 of my stimms and all seems to be going well so far. Have to go for my next scan on Friday but apart from that there's nothing new with me. 

Emma - hope your weekend went well. Mine's been v quiet. As you can see from the above I've nothing to report. Just getting used to these injections. Hope I respond ok to them.

Francine - just wanted to say good luck with the scan tomorrow - hope everything's on course for EC when you expect it.

Michelle - hope you got started on your stimms ok?

Gilly - hope you and your DH are doing ok. Was thinking of you there over the weekend - hope you're both alright.

Rosecat


----------



## MissE

Rosecat it takes a while to get the hang of the jabs.   Make sure you drink lots of milk(good for eggies) and keep plenty of heat on your tummy to help those follies grow. have had a quiet enough weekend myself, just did a wee bit of shopping yesterday.

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Francine, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## gilly80

hi ladies

hope you are all doing ok with your jabs and scans
Me and DH are doing much better now, I can't believe how hard it hit us, we never expected not to respond to stims after having a good result with  my amh but there you go.
Just waiting for gcrm to get back to us about what happens now, at least we have our rvh go coming up in January (no exact dates yet)
So all and all feeling much more positive

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## plusone

Gilly it is so hard and like you Ishould have responded well as FSH and E2 are fine.  Focus on your January go with RFC.  The RFC seem to be taking on board a more individual approach now than they did before so any answers the GCRM can give you will help them plan your cycle.

Francinne hope you scan went well

MissE with the advice about the milk I am going to buy myself a cow and drink milk till it comes outta me ears   You should be starting drugs on day 21 of your cycle I would assume but you will know when you have your appointment today.

Michelle I would say morning that way it tecjnically give it longer to take efeect from you starting stimms plus at least you will always be home early am.  and not have to stress about nbeing late for jab if something delays you home.

Aninibabe how are things going with you?
Rosecat everything crossed for a good reponse to the jabs  

AFM had pre treatment appointment on fri and started sniffing today.  Taking me in early if do not get AF for bloods as didi not down regulate quick enough last time.  All being well should start stimms on the 1st and egg collection planned for the 13th but who knows as last time things just did not work out.  I am praying it will be a very alcohol free christmas and new year!!!    and nine months after.  Things in my life are finally slotting into place after a extremely stressful 2010 so heres hoping a BFP will be the end to a pants year!!!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you all had a good weekend.

Miss E - thanks for letting me know that about the milk. I wouldn't be a lover of milk at all although I'll try to have a bit more (maybe in cereal or something like that). I'll try anything that'll help - although I feel really guilty as I had 2 glasses of wine over the weekend with a meal as I was just so fed up. The place where my DH was working has had to close unexpectedly last week (or maybe not unexpectedly as it was a construction firm!) and he no has no job! This is the 2nd time this year it has happened and of all times it has happened the one time I do not need to be worrying about anything! People say you should try not to getting worried about your tx - to be honest it is the last thing on my mind these days - too busy worrying about him finding another job! Now after having the 2 glasses of wine I am worrying even more as I should not have had them! I could slap myself - was just so fed up - to be honest I felt far better and calmer after I drank them!

Hi Gilly - I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. I can imagine you must have been devastated. The only thing to do now is focus on your RVH cycle and hopefully they can learn from what has happened at GCRM and maybe up your meds or something? I have no idea although GCRM should be able to let you know what to do next. like yourself, I just assumed I would respond to the stimms ok as my AMH is supposed to be good - although I suppose you never know until you try it. Keep in touch anyway. Glad you are feeling better.

Hi PlusOne -all going well so far with the stimms. Have my next scan on Fri morn so hopefully I'll know more. How are you getting on? Hope you are ok


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, sorry i sort of disappeared there for a few days!! I have been reading the posts but this thread seems very quiet over the weekend, everybody must have very busy exciting lives!

Hi PlusOne, so you started sniffing today then, looks like we are exactly a week apart with our tx then, thats my first week of sniffing over and am now patiently waiting for hopefully my last AF for 9 months PMA PMA!! I am due to start my stims on 23/11 with EC planned for 7/12 and then if i get that far cos i never like to assume that i will get to the end of my tx cycle without a hitch, but you have to have faith aswell and keep a PMA, it will mean i am due to test on christmas eve, how weird will that be??!

It will be good to have someone going through it at the same time as me so keep in touch and good luck with your sniffing!

Rosecat, good luck with your stims and are your drinking the fresh pineapple juice and eating the brazil nuts, that is supposed to help during the stims stage? Good luck with your scan on friday.

Better go and do some work now, lunch break is nearly over, chat soon and hello to all the other lovely ladies at whatever stage of tx you are at. xx


----------



## anniebabe

Just a quick one, meant to ask Plusone are you intending to have any acupuncture during your tx, i had it with my first cycle and would nearly be afraid not to have it with this one especially as i was lucky enough to get pregnant with my daughter with my first tx, just wondered what your opinion on it was and also are your or anyone else who is going through tx at the mo taking a daily dose of aspirin?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Gilly glad you are doing ok. Keep focusing on your next cycle huni, hoping it will be the one for you.      

Plusone love the idea of a cow in your garden. Good luck with the sniffs huni.       

Rosecat i hope the jabs are going ok for you. I'm sure a couple of glasses of wine wont do you too much harm sweetie. I think we all get to a point when we need to indulge. Dont stress over it cos you have enough to be dealing with right now  . Hope your hubby has some luck on the job front.

Anniebabe hi huni, i was still here over the weekend but then  i am a bit of a saddo and dont go out much.   Looks like we will be on our 2ww together and testing on the same day all being well. It will be lovely to have someone to go through this madness with.        we get a lovely xmas pressie.

Went for appointment today, have to stop the pill on 20th nov and then start hrt on 25th nov. I start this time on 6mg of prgynova where last time i started on 2 and gradually increased dose. Have lining scan on 7th Dec and if lining is thick enough then et is 10th dec. Really excited now but just hoping this xmas is a really happy one.       

Emma xx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi Emma,

You are not a bit sad, i did nothing at the weekend myself unless you count shopping in tesco!!  

So you are having a FET very soon then, so me, you and plusone should all be cycling together - imagine testing on christmas eve, its kinda all of nothing isnt it, i am nervous thinking about it.

I did have one cycle of icsi this time 3 years ago and have a gorgeous 2 year old daughter from that tx so i feel soo lucky, we really didnt expect it to work first time so we really dont expect that we will be blessed twice but i do have a lot of PMA and hopefully my    will be answered a 2nd time - here's hoping and we can support each other along this rollercoaster ride of emotions - heres lots of      for us all during our tx - chat soon x


----------



## Sparty

MissE just wanted to send you lots of       and       now you have your dates - hoping you get the best christmas pressie ever   

Rosecat sometimes the worst thing for you during tx is stress and if a few glasses of wine helped you relax then thats a good thing - hang in there and keep    

Gilly    sorry to hear things didn't go to plan but hopefully the next tx at RFC will work

Good luck to you ladies having tx or waiting to get started


----------



## MissE

thanks sparty, i need all the prayers i can get. OMG where has the time gone, cant believe you are 22 weeks already. HOw are you and baba doing? I hope everything is going well for you huni.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
hope everyone is well!
misse am delighted you will be starting your hrt soon you had a long hard wait hun      for a christmas miracle for you hun x
gilly80 am so sorry your cycle got cancelled for you hun. i n its quite difficult to see now but stay positive my first cycle got cancelled in dr and i have an idea how it feels to be thrown around ten steps back but every cloud has a silver lining when i started again on short protocol i got my bfp!so dont give up!     
a big hi to rosecat francine anniebabe plusone sparty and anyone i missed! thinking of u ! x


----------



## Sparty

MissE, Me and the baba are doing great - has scan few weeks ago and everything seems good & went pram shopping at the wknd so that was fun and makes it all seem so real. 

MrsB hope your keeping well chick x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well!

Emma - thanks for reassuring me about the wine - don't feel so bad now! It'll be no time now until your FET - I really hope you get your BFP for Christmas - it would be a great end to the year! In fact I hope we all get our BFPs and go into 2011 better than we went into 2010! 

AnnieBabe & Sparty - thanks for reassuring me also about the wine. The worry I felt after drinking it was prob doing me more harm than the wine itself! AnnieBabe I really hope all goes well for you in Dec - make sure you keep us all updated.


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe not intending on using it at the mo but might change my mind.  Instead i am going to have carnial sacral therapy as a stress reliever while down regulating and then see what to do when start stimms.  May go for accupuncture or just stick with it.  This nyear has been so stressful for me that anything to relieve tension and worry will help!!!

MissE  hope you christmas is filled with  a BFP

Hilarious as this sounds I am wondering how I am going to avoid prawns on christmas day with out looking suss it is always a starter in my mums house and I will b on my 2WW hopefully  The things that pop into my head


----------



## Sparty

Plusone pg women can eat prawns, just need to be sure they are cooked.. they are a great source of iron. Only fish that needs to be totally avoided is shark, swordfish and marlin because of the mercury content.


----------



## emmamcc

Hi all.  I had ICSI at private clinic in 09 and did not have to take nasal sprays however I ended up Hypersimulating.  I started nasal sprays on Nat Health on 01/11/10 and have felt no side effects at all and am waiting on AF but nothing yet.  Wondering if spray is having any affect.

Can anyone advise how long AF usually takes to arrive after starting spray?  

Em


----------



## anniebabe

Hi emmamcc

I also started my spray on 01/11 for a cycle of icsi with the RFC so we will be very close together with our dates.

I too was really starting to worry about my AF not showing up, it was due last Sunday and only showed up this morning so the spray delayed it by a few days, so hopefully yours wont be far away now.  Who would have thought we would ever have been wanting AF to show up when we spend so long hoping she wont appear at all    

How are you feeling about this cycle, its exciting but also quite daunting, i see your first cycle resulted in a BFP and a dd, so did mine, so here's     we are both as lucky this time around


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Anniebabe

I am feeling very hopefull but dont want to assume anything.  I am just hoping its easier on me this time as i had to spend some time in hospital as they did not realise i had hyperstim until i was 5wks preg.  Fingers crossed the spray will prevent it happening again.

I really would love a brother or sister of my dd.  Myself and my DH are both twins so would love 2 close together as we are both close to our twins and want that for her.

It is deffinately not as much pressure this time round.  Trying to stay relaxed and enjoy my DD but not always easy.  She is only 10 months and loves other kids.

How are you feeling?  when do you start injections?

Em


----------



## Rosecat

Hi MrsB24 - just realised I didn't reply to you the other day and just wanted to say hi. Hope all is going well with you. 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing well. 

Francine - how are you getting on with the stimms so far? Any side-effects?


----------



## anniebabe

Hi Emmamcc, i know exactly what you mean, that could have been me writing your post i dont feel as much pressure for this cycle either but would dearly love it to work. I suppose you cant help feeling you wont be that lucky twice in a row, but then again if it worked once whats to stop it working again.

My little girl also loves other children - her face just lights up when we go to visit any of her cousins - so a wee sis or bro would be lovely for us and her, here's    that we get our wish come true and that will then be our wee family complete.   

I start my injections on 23/11 so another week and a half before the next step and then i will feel that more is happening. 
I hope you dont hyper stim again, it happened to my cousin twice with both of her cycles and she was really quite ill after the 2nd time and decided to stop the tx at that point which was very hard for her, but her health had to come first  

Hope everything goes well for you with this cycle and it will be good to keep in touch esp cos our dates are so close.


----------



## anniebabe

Hi Rosecat

Just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow, do you think you will get a date for your EC after your scan? 

Hi to everyone else, what another rotten stormy day eh - cant wait to get home and snuggle in for the night     lol i sound like i'm going into hibernation


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe and Emmamcc I too like yourselves am tring for number two though this time with a donor   as since dd MY dh has had none retrivable.  I feel pressure this time but in a different way.  As if this does not work are only option would be donor abroad not a realistic option with our DD nd her health care needs.  Apart from wanting a sibling for DD we also have had to come to terms with the fact that our little monkey may not be around forever as she has a life limiting condition (but who knows).  

Emmamcc I did not get my AF with first IVF attempt until the day before starting stimms and the last time ended up having to double the spray for AF to raise her ugly head.  Everyone is different.  When do you start stimms?  Ring the clinic if you are at all concerned.  

Rosecat hope scan is good  

Sparty thanks for that info when I was pregnant with DD I was told by midwife to avoid any shell fish.  Though she could have been a bit behind the times!

MissE hope things are running smoothly!

I really think my house may fly way tonight!!!  Off to tie it done!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all? What a minging day outside.

Plusone how are things going with you? I'm doing ok huni, only 9 more days until i stop the pill.

Rosecat good luck for your scan tomorrow huni.     

Anniebabe how is everything going with the spray?

Emmamcc welcome to the thread, good luck with your tx huni.

Franchine how are you getting on huni? Hope the follies are growing plenty for you.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Francine

Hi everyone, it seems ages since I was on this thread last Friday.  I have had 4 appointments since, fourth scan since Monday booked for morning.  I had hoped to be ready for ec tomorrow but it's now likely to be Monday.  I have up to 20 follies and a couple were going to be ready so they wanted to wait for the majority to catch up.  They are watching closely so ensure I don't overbook so no stimms today.  I am doing what's known as coasting now but I have no idea really.  They haven't mentioned overstimming so in hoping that's a good sign.  I ve been anxious about it as it slowly but steady last time altho with no fert I guess they know what they're doing and giving me best chance possible.  You just have put all your trust in the experts.  I'm feeling fine, tender around my tummy and getting a wee but uncomfortable but nothing lying on the sofa and dh making dinner won't help!  

Rosecat and miss e thanks for asking.  Good luck to Anniebabe and emmamc.  It's a wild night, am off now for a few days so looking forward to chilling out.  Really hoping all goes well and they're giving me my instructions for monday.  Have been anxious all the way.

Rosecat, hope hubby gets job soon, fingers crossed for him. Good luck for scan tomorrow.  

Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## cMac

Hi ladies, just wanted to jump on quickly and wish Rosecat good luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully you will have a date for EC by the afternoon!!

Miss E delighted things are moving for you now   

Hello to all you other ladies too


----------



## emmamcc

Starting to worry now waiting on AF.  To call Clinic if not here by Monday.  My cycle is usually 40 or more days so not due for another week.  Worried this might delay things.  Need to try to put it out of my head but its constantly there.  Dont think people realise how hard it is to not think about it constantly especially when taking sprays 4 times a day.  I know myself i need to settle myself a bit.

Does anyone know if this could delay things.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Anniebabe, Plusone, MissE, Cmac and Francine (and anyone else I may have missed!)
Hope you are all doing well. At least it's Friday now so it can't be too bad and at least the rain has let up!
Thanks for asking about/wishing me good luck for my scan. Had it this morning and they were v happy - said everything is progressing as it should (whatever that means). I have 14 follies now in total and they have all grown well since last week. My endometrium lining? is thicker now and apparently that's also good. Unfortunately I don't have my date for EC yet (I thought I would have). I have to have another scan on Monday morning - the clinic said that if everything has progressed as it has been doing then my EC should be on Wed or Thurs morn. I wish I knew now so I could just sort hotels and things! 
Francine - hope you are on course for your EC on Mon. Hope all goes well for you. Did you get your blood taken at each scan for your oestrogen levels? I'm a bit worried as I got my bloods taken yesterday at my GPs and sent it over to GCRM for testing today. For some reason the blood did not arrive this morning, despite the fact I have posted blood over twice before for testing and I paid extra at the Post office to guarantee next day delivery!- some next day delivery, the clinic didn't get it at all today. As it is a friday I can't get my bloods tested again until Monday! It's one thing after another. I just hope my bloods are alright and this hasn't wrecked my tx!
Anyway, never mind me - how is everyone else getting on? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Francine

That's great news Rosecast about the scan!  Delighted for you - one more step further on your journey.  Don't worry too much about the bloods - they'll turn up.  Some people don't need them checked a lot - sometimes it depends what they see on the scan so sounds like they're very happy with you.  I have had more bloods this time around but I think this is because I have a lot more follicles and a high AMH so they use the blood tests to ensure they're giving me right dosage.  I am still not sure where I am at to be honest - the scan today looked good and i am looking ready for ec on Monday but the bloods then came back quite high so they're trying to ensure I don't increase my risks to OHSS.  I have another scan tomorrow morning - 6 appointments in one week so whatever happens I know it wont have been for the lack of close monitoring.  I am       that i get the go ahead tomorrow to take my trigger shot.  Please please please...

Emmamcc - it's very hard to think about anything else.  Hoping you get the AF before Monday - fingers crossed for you. 

Hello to everyone else - wishing everyone a great weekend.  xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how is everyone today? So glad it is the weekend.

Franchine hope everything goes to plan tomorrow and ec can go ahead on monday. At least they have been looking after you and monitoring you closely.       ohss stays away cos it is horrible.

Rosecat great news on the scan huni, woohoo on the 14 follies, hopefully it will give you a good crop of eggies. Fingers crossed mondays scan gives the go ahead for ec. Sorry to hear there was an issue with your bloods, as if you dont have enough to be worrying about.

Emmamcc hoping af shows for you soon huni, it is a nightmare waiting for it especially when you have long or irregular cycles. Here is a wee dance that will hopefully help it along .

Plusone, annie how are you lovely ladies today?

No news with me, just counting down til i stop the pill and then start hrt. So looking forward to going out tomorrow and doing some xmas shopping. Have you any plans for the weekend?

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
how is everyone?
rosecat i wouldnt worry bout the bloods hun !my clinic never took bloods at scans only bloods i had done before ec were the ones for hiv and hepatitis dh also had to get them done. they just went by scans!
francine go to the shop now and get two lites of milk and drink it all before next scan seriously !plenty milk and protein!i was told i was high risk for ohss and to do that by my clinic.thankfully i didnt overstimulate!it sounds like an extremely spre thing to go through!thats great with the 14 follies    you get lots of lovely eggies!     
misse hope you enjoy your christmas shopping tomorrow hun! not long now hun till you start hope the time flies for ya hun!     
emmamcc hello hun welcome to the thread all the very best for your tx hun!     
plusone how are you hun? im not sure what the situation is with seafood my ma has warned me not to eat them so i said i wouldnt plus im gone off all seafood anyway!    
sparty how are you hun?    
cmac hows you hun?    
a big hi to everyone else.sorry if i missed you!
afm am doing good heartburn is more frequent but not complaining its all part and parcel of it! have my scan on monday am looking forward to that!
well thats all for now ladies!
talk later !
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Mrs B24 - thats good to know about the bloods - feel better now. Hope the scan was reliable enough. Having another scan and bloods done on Monday morn so hopefully everything will be alright.
I see you have a scan aswell on Monday - good luck for that. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## emmamcc

Thanks MissE for the dance.  You really did make me smile.  

I have only been on here for a couple of days and have found it such a great help when my head is just full of questions, excitement and fears.  Its great when you can think of nothing else to log on here and read your posts and see how others are doing.

Em x


----------



## patbaz

hello everyone
sorry i have been off line again but we've had 3 bereavements in the last 7 weeks and i just haven't been in a good place so didnt want to bring people down. plus i have been waiting on af showing up. she hasnt reared her ugly head since august. I bit the bullet last week and phoned the rfc on Mon they had me in for a scan on Tuesday and they put me on the pill straight away. So now i await my pretreatment appointhttp://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/idiot2.gifment  They have told me that FET will happen in roughly about six weeks .
i just hope and pray that this will be the time for us     .
anyway enouhg about me Misse congrats on starting your journey again, i   that this is your time huni xx
MrsB sorry to hear about all the heartburn but it will be worth it in the long run. Your babas must have plenty of hair   
to everyone else good luck wherever you are on oyur journey and i hope to get to know you all better soon.
Patbaz
xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey everyone!!!!!!!!!!

Havent been on in ages. Today in origin I had two blastocysts transferred, so really hoping this will be our time!!!!!!!!  

Reading through the posts I know some of you but not all.....Im sorry its been so long, but cant wait to get to know you all!!!

Has anyone an OTD on the 25th Nov or around that? just wish I had a crystal ball!!!!

SB


----------



## Francine

Hi all, hope all is good.  Had my scan today and ec booked for monday, I was dreading that they would cancel.  The bad news I'd that it likely that there will be no transfer anytime soon.  Disappointed but right now we are focussed on getting further than last time so a number of frosties would be much more than where we got to last time.  They make the decision on the day but I'm preparing for that mentally and just hope the phonecall the next day doesn't leave us as devastated this time.  

Patbaz, I think you have been through similar so it's v reassuring to see you getting going again.  I am sure I'll have loads of questions next week.

Miss e you made me laugh!!

Sunbeam - best of luck. 

Hi to all and here's hoping for all of us xxxxxx


----------



## Francine

Ps mrs b24 thank u for advice. Had two pints late last night when I read your post xxxx hope u are well


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and having a lovely saturday.

Rosecat hope you are feeling a bit better today and keeping your chin up for your scan on monday. 

Emmamcc glad we can help you through when you are feeling a bit down. Hoping af hurries up for you.

Sunbeam lovely to see you back huni. Congrats on being .       this is your time huni.

Patbaz hi huni. Sorry to hear about all your bereavements  . So glad the clinic have got you started on the pill and that et is planned for the near future. Really hoping it all goes well for you. 

Franchine good news that EC is going ahead on monday. So sorry to hear that et is possibly going to be postponed. The same thing happened to me when i had my iCSI in Jan and it is really disappointing. Hoping you get lots of frosties and that the postponement allows you time to get your body 100% ready for transfer. 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening All!
francine glad i could help a bit hun. i was told myself that i was high risk for overstimulation but when i was so close to ec they said they would keep a close eye and take it day by day and after ec i was scanned on day three to make sure and thankfully i didnt overstimulate i did think the milk did help it was extrelely difficult to drink two litres a day plus another litre or more of water but i did it so after you ec if they are waiting the few days to check you again get as much dairy in your belly as possible!!!!   !!!! if you have to be delayed at least you will have lots of nice frosties !!!! stay positive hun!!!!
sunbeam congrats on being pupo hun!!!!     your littile embies are snuggling in nice and tight!!!!
patbaz so sorry to hear you have been having a tough time hun! hope the time flies for you hun and fet will be hear before you know it! really hope it works for you hun!    
emmamcc its great on here isnt it?the support i got on here was amazing and it really helped me emotionally!  
rosecat! glad to hear you have some reassuance hun! ya the scans are reliable anyway! suppose some clinic take the bloods too to have more info or something!its amazing how they all work so differntly to get the same result eh?
misse did you get any shopping done?  
a big hi to everyone else!
talk later!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## michelle_h

Hey all 

Sorry I havnt been on in a while just sooo busy. Glad everyone seems to be doing well!!

Rosecat - youre doing brilliantly!

Sunbeam congrats on being PUPO

Emma - You will have that BFP by Christmas!

MrsB - Glad youre doing well

AFM - Had a scan on Wed morn, have 6 eggs on right ovary and three on left, however theyre not growing as uickly as they would have hoped. Uterus lining was at seven mm. They have doubled my dose of gonal f with another scan on Monday, has really knocked my confidence!
Also today i really feel like im ovulating and (sorry if TMI) have creamy discharge, like I get when ovulating :S did anyone else have this during stimms?

Talk soon 

Michelle xx


----------



## Nattee

Morning ladies,

ive been finding it hard to keep up with all threads but wanted to hop on this and see how we're all doing. Progressing it seems wonderful news.

It seems like so long ago i was talking stims and clucking away! Yet it was only a few months ago. Readint all your posts  reminded what an exciting time it really was. I know its hard on our bodies but the potential of making a dream come true kept me mentally on top form so keep your eyes on the prize ladies i have every faith there's going to be a positive ending to all your journies.

All at different stages so ill just say i wish you all lots of love and   that everything is going as it should be and soon your dream will be fulfilled.

MICHELLE. Just think of it this way... IT JUST TAKES ONE! I only had 3 eggs collected and only the one survived and guess what... im pregnant! So please dont feel deflated hun.Because im a big believer in staying positive having positive benefits on this process. Its hard but just keep telling yourself 1 egg or 10 eggs its happening!  

EMMA hope you enjoyed your weekend and bagged lots of pressies! Hope everything moves along real quick  

ROSECAT hope all is okay with the bloods stay 

FRANCINE its such a frustrating time isnt it?! Everyday though, you are closer to the dream. And just think every day your held up is a day that icreases your chances of everything being just perfect so precious embie gets all snug and cosy.  

MRS B Good luck with the scan be lovely to see your twin miracles  

Love and luck to all i havent mentioned.    for all and loads of   and a sprinkling of


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey sunbeam me old pal   , how are you hun , it has been a long time 
Omg just seen you are on the 2wws , wishing you all the luck in the world hun      

How have you been


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck for EC today Francine


----------



## patbaz

Hi All

Sunbeam: Congrats on being PUPO  .    all goes well for you and that 2ww isn't gonna drive you nuts 

Francine: GL for ec today.     that everything goes well for you.  I had no idea i was overstimmulated until after ec and was so gutted .  but keep your chin up, things might go your way today.  If not we are all here for you  

Hello to everyone else
AFM:  wasn't on yesterday as spent the entire day cleaning the house.  On Sat night went to bed and woke up in the middle of the night hearing scratching sounds. OMG I have mice in my house.     I am so freaked out by it all.  I cleaned out every cupboard in the house and sent DH for one of those electronic plug things that are supposed to scare mice away.  I have'nt slept for 2 days now  

Pat
xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi all
Francine - I meant to post yesterday but I'm just getting on now - just wanted to say good luck for EC today - you're probably having it now and I'm too late - but good luck anyway!
Hi to everyone else - thanks for wishing me luck for my scan etc. Had my last scan this morn in Belfast - apparently everything looks good - I had 7 follies on my right ovary (5 at 20mm, 1 at 10mm & 1 at 14mm) and 10 follies on my left ovary (all 18-20mm). Got bloods done but won't have result until this afternoon so won't know the date of my EC until later today. Clinic said it will more than likely be Wed (maybe Thurs). I'm really panicking about the whole thing now! Does anyone know are you really sore after EC? Think I'll have to be at the clinic for between 7.30 and 8am. Just wondering what time you think I'll be up and out and about at? Was looking at flights to go home that evening but they're not until late that evening so we'll have most of the day to kill in Glasgow - just wondering if any of you who have had EC knows whether I'll be alright to walk about (maybe to the shops) or will I have to spend the day lying about the airport??


----------



## patbaz

Hi Rosecat

Everyone is different with ec.  My friend was out and about walking that afternoon.  i had a v bad reaction to the drug they gave me so i was too sore to do anything   I think that its best to try and relax.  They do advise you to take the day of ec off and maybe the next day but that depends entirely on you.
Good luck with ec when it happens  

Pat
xxx


----------



## emmamcc

Monday morning Blues - Still waiting on AF!!  Trying to put it our of my head but not that easy.

Michelle H.  I was very upset when i was told that i only had 2 embryos and only 1 was of good quality.  Both were put back but we were advised probably only one would survive.  I was so upset but 1 is all it took and I now have my dd.  My husband took it all in his stride and that really wound me up but then when dd was born he said i knew they would be wasted tears.  He told me dont get upset until you need too.  Thats what i'm trying to do now but its so easier said than done!  Good luck with it.  I am  that it all goes well.

Rosecat.  I had OHSS and was very sore after ec, however the other girls in the clinic that day had no probs at all.  I was told i was sore due to OHSS.  If you have no sign of OHSS then hopefully you will be ok.  Friend of mine said she felt great after and just went back to work that afternoon.  So hoping you feel great too. 

Em


----------



## plusone

Hi Francinne how did egg collection go sending you loadsa positive vibes.

Michelle H it is hard when you want this so bad and it is hard to believe it only takes the one but it really does.

Rosecat hope you find out about your ec soon it is nerve wresking waiting.  I felt okay after EC but i did just go to bed apart from AF like pains I was fine,only really wen to bed as wanted that day to go quicker to see what had fertilised.

Patbaz I used to hate mice until we got a hamster and now I have relaxed a bit but I think I would be the same cleaning everywhere

Sunbeam how you holding up it is so hard just waiting     

Mrs B24 I will taking protein like it is going outta fashion this time  How you doing?

AFM still sniffing away driving me mad everyday I think I will get AF but apart from every symptom she is on her way nothing. TMI time I am so sore down there feel like sand paper!  Have to ring on thursday if no sign of AF to go for bloods and maybe double spray.  Had probem down regulating last time so they are getting me in early to prevent a delay. I think it is because i have a long cycle normaly and they do not take that into account with dates!

How is everyone.


----------



## anniebabe

WOW  how busy has this thread been in the last few days!!!

Emmamcc i said last thurs that my AF had arrived and then she decided to play a trick on me and go away again and not show up properly until Saturday night which meant it was 6 days later than it should have been, i was really worried but she is now here with a vengeance and i am having the AF from hell, so i really  its the last time she visits me for at least 9 months   - did you ring the RFC for advice on what to do about your's not arriving yet?

Plusone at least they know to keep an extra close eye on you because your AF was slow to arrive during previous cycles, its still stress we could be doing without isnt it?? My AF just arrived when it should have during my 1st cycle so this part was stress free for me that time but this time its amazing how much it has affected me, its so easy for DH to say just relax it will be here etc but when you are constantly checking for signs its constantly on your mind, here's hoping your's shows up without too much delay so you can get moved onto the next stage too, have they given you a date for starting your stims yet?

Rosecat, another scan and still no def date for your EC, i'm sure the waiting and wondering is stressful for you so just try and relax and remember what is for you wont go past you and this time next week you will be sitting with your feet up with 2 little embies on board - let me know when you find out when your EC is and good luck - lots of hugs  and 

Francine good luck for your EC today i hope you get lots of big juicy eggies 

Sunbeam hope your 2ww isnt dragging too much and good luck for your OTD on the 25/11

Michelle hope your scan went ok today and your follies are growing well, have you a date for your EC yet?

Patbaz, i'm sure you are soo glad to get the ball rolling again, i know i found one of the most frustrating things the waiting around to get started so lots of luck for this cycle and your ice babies 

AFM, still sniffing and cant wait to get rid of this horrible AF it is the worst one i have had in ages loads of pain and really heavy (sorry for tmi), i will be starting my stims next tues and have decided to have the acupuncture again as i had it with my last cycle and felt it was reallty relaxing and i enjoyed the time to just chill and zone out from the everyday stresses of work etc so i have booked my first appointment for this saturday so looking forward to that 

I hope i havent missed anyone out with this post so sorry if i have and lots of luck to us all at the different stages and loads of  to everyone x


----------



## emmamcc

Anniebabe you are right thread is v busy.  Have not had chance to get on since Friday nite and had lots to read today.  
I spoke to RVH this morning and they said not to worry as my cycle is usually about 40 days its not due until next weekend and as long as it appears before 24th i can start on 25th.  Now i just gotta relax and wait.  Told me to contact again next monday if nothing by then. I hope your AF settles soon.  It really is hatefull.  I gotta say i'm glad mine is only every 40days or more.

Plusone I share your frustration.  Keep thinking i have symptoms and keep checking!!  I also have long cycle and dont think they do take that into account.  When do you start stims?  I didn't have to take sprays last time and just started stims day after AF so this is new to me.  Hope we both dont have to much longer to wait!

Hi to everyone else.  Hope everyone is getting on well with their tx.

Em


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Francine hope all goes well today!!!!

Hey Sweetchilli honey!!!!!

Plus one great to hear from you glad to hear all is well!!!

Patbaz know all about mice in the house.  When our house was built seven years ago we were tortured with mice.  We live in the country.  My DH and FIL went round the whole house inside and out sealing everywhere!!!! The main culprit was the electric box attached to the siside of the house.  We set traps all over and caught quite a few.  now we just have a few in the attic and DH checks them now and again.  But we havent had any.  So good luck!

Misse great to hear from ya I know this will be our time!!!!

Anniebabe glad to hear your AF has come!!!!

Rosecat i've had 4 ec's....and all not bad.  During the first one in the Royal the Dr nicked me and  I bled for a while but that was the worst.  My thinking is the thought is worse than the procedure!!!!

Hi to emmamcc, cmac, irishdaffodil, mrs b24, michelle h and Nattee.....hope I havent left anyone out!!!!


----------



## Francine

Hello everyone.  Thank you to everyone for all your good wishes, you are a lovely bunch if cycle buddies and it spurs me on to know that we are all hoping for the best possible outcomes for each other.  Irish daffodil, Patbaz, Rosecat, plusone, Anniebabe, sunbeam, natee, mrs b24 and miss e Ivan sending you lots of positive vibes back and to anyone else I may have missed.  

Well I am now relaxing on the sofa after my ec, 15 eggs collected and hoping with all our hearts that we have some embies, especially after last time.  We should get our phonecall by 11.  We're still not sure whether we are on or off for et and it will very much depend on whether I have signs if Ohss or  not.  I know that whatever the decision it'll be the right one so all I can do is be positive.  I am feeling ok, contemplating a cinema trip, maybe the VIP one whereby can put my feet up.  I was very well looked after today.  Now need to hope and pray for phonecall tomorrow and then take it each day as it comes after that.  

Rosecat, it's hard to say what you'll feel like so i would say don't make plans that would add to your anxiety on day.  Keep as much free time as possible as I know some girls need more time than others, I was in clinic for 930 and out just before 130.  Hope u get your date soon and then you can get flights and all sorted.  Poor dh, he is making me drink lots of waters and is in Ohss watch, he asked lots of questions so he is on high alert!!!!  I will let you know what happens next, we are very anxious so hoping cinema takes mind off for a while.

I am using phone to write this so please bear with me if parts are not making sense.

Thanks again for keeping me in your thoughts, it is great to have the support and hopefully I can help others too.  U ladies are so nice xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. 

Franchine woohoo on all those lovely eggies huni.        the phonecall tomorrow brings you great news. Hoping there is some lovin' going on in the lab tonight. Just take it easy and get loads of pampering.  

Sunbeam hope you are doing ok. Keeping everything crossed for you.       

Emmamcc sorry your af is causing you trouble. I hope it hurries up. It is just typical when you want it to arrive it never shows up.     

Annie sorry af is being a nightmare. Hoping this is the last one for a long time. I do acu too, it is so relaxing, i love it. Hopefully it will help you to relax.  

Plusone i hope there are no problems with DR this time and     everything runs smoothly for you.

Patbaz would you like the lend of a cat to chase the mice out. I'll lend you my furbaby, hes great at catching mice. Hope you are ok.  

Rosecat good news on the scan. Complete nightmare having to wait on dates for ec. I think everyone is different after ec. Some people dont have any soreness or discomfort. I was in agony but i think that was just because i had so many eggs collected and then i took OHSS. Good luck huni.     

IrishD huni how are you?  

A big hi to everyone else, nattee, michelleh, sweetchilli, mrsB24 and anyone i've missed. Just leaving work now and heading to acu. Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## michelle_h

Hey all,

Sorry no peronals today,

Thank you all so much for the support and just to give you an update...went for scan this morn and follies still not big enough. Have been given a date for EC tho and its Thurs morn @ ten.

Jusy hoping follies gro a lil more!

Thanks again and babydust to all 

M x


----------



## MissE

Hi Michelle, get the heat on your tummy huni and hopefully it will help those follies grow. Keeping everything crossed for you for thursday.

Emma xx


----------



## sunbeam

Francine delighted to hear all went well........I love the way you think and it is true no matter what happens it will be for the right reasons!!!! you take care honey and I will be thinking of you!

Michelle I agree get the hot water bottle and mind yourself to help those wee follies along!!!!

Hi to everyone else sorry no personals


----------



## emmamcc

Francine thinking about you and hope you are getting well looked after with your feet up.  Good nite for it if you like the soaps!   you get great news tomorrow.  

MissE  thanks for your Kind wishes. Not long now for you now.  

Michelle hopefully you got a chance to get the feet up with a hot water btl as recommended.  Have my fingers and toes crossed for ya.

Anniebabe Hows you feeling now.  Hope you are feeling better.

Sunbeam Hope you are keeping well too.   for great news on 25th.

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry if i've missed anyone.  Just getting to know everyone and were they are by reading through the posts.  

 Best wishes and  to all!

Oh as i'm typing this the Coke ad - Holidays are coming on the TV.  Thats the 1st i've seen it this year.  Love this ad.  It always makes me smile and gives me a great Christmas feeling.  

Goodnite all and thanks for all the messages of support.  It really does help. x


----------



## Francine

hi everyone, we got good news this morning,10 wee embies bonded last night and hopefully are still growing their little socks off.  We were so pleased.  I was like a cat on hot tin until the phonecall, was up at 430 with the nerves.  I was feeling fine yesterday and most of today.  I must admit that I feel a wee bit bloated now tho although I did have pub lunch (silly me). I don't feel sick but am lying here with hot water bottle as I'm definitely tender.  Don't know what I'm looking out for re Ohss but will have feet up for rest of evening.  Clinic going to call me thurs to let me know if day 3 or day 5 is the best way to go - all this assumes I'm ok which needs to be checkegld by clinic first.  Please please let those embies grow and grow.  I'd love to be feeling good for et and don't know what to be doing to help myself.

Emmamcc, not long now til your stimms, bet you are counting days!  Sunbeam, you must be soo excited, hope you are feeling well.

Michelle h - glad you got your ec date, countdown is well and truly on.  Wishing you loads of luck for Thursday.  

Miss e, I am planning acu for day of transfer.  I haven't done any so far this cycle so reading your message has prompted me to get myself organised.  

Hi to everyone else.   for you all.  Xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you have all had a good day.

Francine well done huni on those lovely wee embies. I hope they continue to grow big and strong for you         . With regards to ohss you will usually feel very sore, you will put weight on very quickly, I put on 2 stone in 2 days when i took it. Sometimes it can be difficult to pee and in bad cases you will be short of breath. Make sure you rest plenty, take lots of milk and be sure to drink at least 2L of water a day to flush your system. I am        ohss stays away and you get the go ahead for et.

Hope all the other ladies are getting on ok. Sending you all big    .

Emma xx


----------



## emmamcc

Francine

Soooo delighted thats great news.  Hopefully everything will continue to go well and you will soon be on you 2ww.  

MissE  I remember my dh jokingly commented on my weight the day i got my BFP. I could not understand why as i had no appetite for weeks before that.  When i got a scan and they confirmed OHSS and was told that my ovaries were 8x10cm the doc laughed when i said, told you i wasn't just getting fat!  Horrible time and very uncomfortable.

Hope everyone doing good on this rotten windy day.

Emma


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, what a terrible day the floods on the roads are soo bad and really dangerous, take it easy if you's are out and about or better still stay in and watch it all from the comfort of the settee, if only ehh, i'm in work so just a quick post to catch up.

Emmamcc, any sign of your AF yet? I love that coke ad too, i must say i cant wait to put the xmas tree up, normally i wouldnt even have thought about it yet but i am looking forward to it and hopefully we will both have our BFP's by then too    

Rosecat, where have you gone, lol, have you got a date for your EC yet? Maybe you are away to Glasgow and dont have access to a computer so good luck to you and let us know how it went as soon as you can, thinking about you   

Plusone, how are you getting on with the spray, boring isnt it?? lol

Francine that is brilliant news 10 embies, getting bigger and stronger as i type! I really hope you dont hyper stim and get those lovely little ones on board asap, let me know what the hospital says on Thursday and enjoy your acupuncture, i do find it lovely and relaxing. Where are you having your tx?

Sunbeam not long til your OTD now, one week down and one to go, how are you feeling now, you analyse every twinge, dont you? sending    and    to you!

Michelle good luck for tomorrow for your EC hopefully your follies will have been growing with plenty of heat on your tummy, cant wait to hear how you get on    for you too hun

Hope i havent forgot about anyone else - there is so many on this thread now and i am trying to type this quick before my lunch break is over lol

AFM my AF has settled into what i would call normal for me, still lingering and as much as i wanted it to start i now wish it would disappear and let me get started next week on the next stage, hopefully the stims go ok, you just never know how your body will react, even tho i have had a successful cyle i am 3 years older and i am only too aware of what a big difference that can make and i think i just have to keep that in my mind to prepare myself for possible disappointed but on the other hand i am a very positive person and i really believe in the power of positive thinking and what is meant for you will not pass you by so i am sending lots of PMA            and          to everyone, talk soon A


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all keeping well.

Anniebabe glad your af has settled a bit. I'm sure you are looking forward to the next step. I hope stims goes well for you huni.      

Emmamcc it is awful when you start to blow up after ec and you dont know what is going on especially when you have been feeling unwell and havent had much of an appetite. OHSS is an awful thing.  

Francine i hope everything goes ok tomorrow and ohss has stayed at bay. Fingers crossed your transfer can go ahead.     

Rosecat how are you? I hope you got your dates sorted for ec and that it is happening very soon.

Sunbeam hang in there huni, hope the next week passes by quickly for you and a lovely bfp awaits you at the end.      

Michelle good luck with ec tomorrow, hope there are lots of lovely eggies.

Plusone how are you getting on with things?

Patbaz how are things going on the pill? Any idea when you can start?

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Ladies Hope you are all well and everything is going smoothly to plan for you all.  Really do wish i had knew about this forum couple of years ago.

Anniebabe Glad to hear you are feeling better.  AF still not here but reckon its gonna be here very soon.  Can feel all the tell tale signs and feel rotten.  Have a feeling it might be a bad one but fingers crossed i'm wrong!!

I'm tucked up in bed for an early night  So horrible outside and was home to late to light the fire and the oil just isnt the same on a night like this.

Goodnight all - Emma xx


----------



## Francine

Good luck to Michelle and Rosecat who I think may have ec tomorrow.  Thinking of you both and hoping all goes well.

Hi to everyone else.  No real change with me but expecting news tomorrow so hoping that all is good.

Short one tonight- thinking of you all xxxxx. Thanks for support to me so far.


----------



## plusone

Why oh why does one person tell u one thing and another something else.  Was supposed to ring rfc today if Af had not arrived so did just that. reason behind it was last time stimms were delayed as had to double dose on sprays as did not down regulate quick enough.  Was told by idiot on phone to leave it till monday and see over weekend even though last time stimms were delayed.  Well all I can say is if I am delayed i will be hunting her down    !!!!  I do kinda feel like AF is on its way as i am a moody cow!!!  But maybe that is me normally!!    

Francine Hope things in the labs are going good it is a hard wait.

Emmamcc hope you AF arrives soon, this is the only time we want her!!!!  I love that coke ad too can not wait to put my tree up but will leave it till at least the 1st of december

Anniebabe when do you start stimms is it next wednesday?

Rosecat Hope things are going well for you

Michelle Hope ec has gone well

MissE were u admitted with you OHSS?

I have a really tough week ahead next week non tx related so will need lots of PMA to get throught it!!!!

Sunbeam hope you are staying positive


----------



## anniebabe

Oh Plusone you made me laugh, you do sound slightly pre-menstrual  so hopefully that means your AF is on the way asap if she knows what's good for her lol.

Although on a more serious note i do know exactly what you mean about being told one thing and then it being changed just cos you spoke to a different person, hopefully you wont have to ring the "not so helpful RFC" on monday cos your AF will have arrived before then  . I am due to start my stimms next tuesday which i can hardly believe, it seems to have came round quite quickly in the end so i am looking forward to getting another step closer to hopefully my BFP!

Francine, any word from the clinic on whether or not your ET will be going ahead, how are you feeling after your EC any obvious signs of hyper stimming, i do hope not 

MissE thanks for your good wishes for my stimms, i am soo pleased to be on this thread, i really do find it a great help and the support from everyone going through the tx is fantastic, what stage are you at now?

Emmamcc i feel for you about your AF, the tale tell signs are a nuisance they have you constantly on knicker watch (tmi) and then nothing when you check  so fingers crossed for you that she shows her face as soon as and that will be something less to worry about and you can get started with your stims next thursday as planned, what date is your first scan?

Rosecat, you probably have your EC over you by now, so here's a big fat   for you and cant wait to hear how you got on

Hi to everyone else at the diff stages and chat soon A


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Plusone you are so funny, really made me laugh. God help those eejits in rfc if you are delayed. I understand totally how you feel though, it is so annoying when they change their minds about things. I think sometimes they just cant be bothered dealing with you and they put you off.    I hope af turns up soon and you can move on to the next step.   No huni i wasnt hospitalised with ohss, they knew at my last scan it would be a freeze all cos i had 40+ follies so they kept me on the nasal spray for another 3 weeks after ec to stop ohss becoming really severe.

Anniebabe good luck with starting stimms, always an exciting step to get to.    This thread is a great place cos everyone is so supportive. I am on my countdown to stopping the pill, only 3 more tablets woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!! I start hrt next thursday.

Francine i am       you got good news and et can go ahead huni.         

Emma so sorry af is being a nightmare, i really hope she is goign to put in an appearance very soon so you can get going.  

Sunbeam how are you holding up huni. Sending you loads of                   

Michelle and rosecat hope ec went well for you lovely ladies.

Chat later ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

God you made me laugh   Go for it PLUSONE        awe you sound like me  the RVH do rub you up the wrong way all the time      
I have had a few choice words for them to   


Sunbeam thinking about you hun , keep in touch women      

Francine hope all went ok today and you have your lovley beans on board , snuggling in very tight for 9 months   

Still reading up on everyone , cant stay away lol 

good luck to all xxxxx


----------



## michelle_h

Good evening all 

OMG can I just say a huge thank you to you all for the support, have just read through the thread and you really are a wonderful buncg... i feel all gooey lol 

Emma- hang tight AF will appear!   

Francine- hope all went well and you are snuggling embies

Rosecat - Hope you got loadsa eggs

sooooo I had EC today - vvv painful. Got seven eggs from right ovary and one from the left ( not bad going as they didnt think they were going to get any from the left!). The drugs tho were fab! lol Am still bleding tho sorry if TMI, is that normal?
Have to ring at 10.15 in the am to see if any have fertilised     .

Talk soon

Michelle x


----------



## IGWIN79

michelle_h well done hun , now rest plenty  and as we speak your wee embies are  getting  jiggy tinight


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Michelle well done on those eggies huni. Rest plenty. Hoping there is lots of action in the lab tonight. Good luck for the phonecall tomorrow.

Sweetchilli how are you doing huni? Hope all is good with you and the little one.

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Francine

Great news Michelle h!!!!  will be thinking of you tomorrow, waiting for that call is so nerve wrecking and   you get great news on your embies.  Sorry to hear it was painful, hope u have your feet up and are getting some tlc tonight!! That's a good number of eggs so bet u are very pleased with yourself.  

I had et today.  Had myself completely thinking there was no way it was going to happen but i was checked thoroughly beforehand and they said I was good to go.  2 embies in.  Rest werent suitable for freezing but I am not going to dwell on that.  So.. Another leap forward in the rollercoaster trip to our dream.  Will take it easy and keep positive fir the two weeks ahead.
Rosecat, hope all went well for your ec.

Emma, its hard waiting.. Hope u get your af soon.

Miss e you are flying along!  

Sunbeam - thinking of u.

Hi to other girls - sweetchilli and plusone, Anniebabe & anyone I've missed.
for you all, good luck tomorrow Michelle


Nite nite ladies, settling in for DVD night xxxxxx. Emotionally exhausted.


----------



## MissE

Francine congrats on being . Rest up huni, hoping your little ones snuggle in tight.

Emma xx


----------



## Francine

Thanks miss e!!! Never thought I'd get to stage where someone said that... Thank u so much, made my night. Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
just a quick note from me!
francine congrats on being pupo hun!      your little embies are snuggling in nice and tight!     
michelle_h congrats on your eight eggies thats a fab number!      you have lots of lovely embies in the morning hun!     
a big hi to sweetchilli misse anniebabe emmamc plusone and anyone i missed thinking of you!
well thats all for now talk laters !     
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## michelle_h

Morning all

Thanks to all for the lovely messages,

Sooo just had the call and dont know how I feel about it. Out of my 8 eggs we have 2 embies, 3 fertilised but only two fertilised properly, and the rest were too immature. 

She said depending on the grading only one may go back in as I am down for SET. 

Im still in quite a bit of pain from yesterdays EC so finding it hard to be positive, but my mantra today is it only takes one!

M x


----------



## MissE

Michelle huni congrats on your 2 lovely embies. Dont be too disheartened, you have 2 wee fighters there, hoping they continue to grow big and strong for you.     Rest up plenty so you are fighting fit for et.  

Emma xx


----------



## plusone

Michelleh it is hard not to dwell on the numbers but it really only take one.  Will be thinking and praying all goes well.  xxx  I had quite a lot of discomfort but it settled just keep a close eye on yourself.  Bleeding is normal mine only settled after et they have punctures the back wall of vagina to retrieve eggs so can be tender!  

Francine  I am sure u are thrilled that ET has happened.  Can not wait to hear you BFP in 2 weeks.  Now relax and chill and let those embies settle for the next 8 half months!!!

MissE how you?

MrsB24 how the little ones cooking

Sweetchilli how are thing with you?  

Anniebabe Tues will come quickly lets hope i aint to far behind though who knows when this AF will arrive!!!

Emmamcc How is everything with you?


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Francine,   on being PUPO,   they snuggle in tight.

MichelleH,   on your embies, they will be back were they belong in no time.

MissE, how you getting on hun?

xxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - I'm sure some of you are wondering whether I've fallen off the face of the earth or what! Thanks to everyone who has been asking how I got on - it really means a lot. me and my DH headed over to Glasgow on Tues night for EC first thing Wed morning.Just got home last night. Been completely shattered all day and have had a few things to do so just getting to the computer now. Was nowhere near a computer in Glasgow so this is my first post since EC.
Anyway EC went completely fine. can't remember a thing about it. Had absolutely no pain or discomfort thankfully. Had brought pain killers with me but didn't even need one. Anyway 13 eggs were retrieved. Out of them 12 were fine and suitable for injection with sperm (me and DH need ICSI due to male factor - dh had sperm surgically retrieved 4 weeks ago). Clinic rang Thurs morn so say 5 out of the 12 fertilized. they rang again this morn to say that all 5 have divided really well and they recommend that they are cultured to blastocyst so I am booked in for a 5 day transfer on Monday. Hope it all goes well. Will keep you all posted. I used to love Glasgow - now I am sick to death looking at the place!
I will read all your posts properly later and reply then. Sorry this is a general post and no personals but just wanted to let you all know what happened.
Francine - just wanted to say congrats on your 2 embies - I'm delighted for you!
MichelleH - sorry you had a lot of pain with the EC although you've got your 2 fertilized eggs so I hope all goes well for your ET! Keep me posted girls. Hope we are get BFPs soon! Hope everyone else is doing well. Will be back on later. Talk soon


----------



## Sparty

Francine congratulations on being 

Michelle I know how you feel, same thing happened in my txs but sweetie it really only takes one. Sending you lots of  and  that those wee embies will be back with you soon.

MissE Hope all is well with you? How long will you be on the HRT meds for?

Rosecat fab news on the five embies.. good luck for et on Monday 
Good luck to all those dr, on stimms, or the 2ww sending you all lots of      and      hoping for lots of BFPs


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, my goodness cant believe how much i have missed in under 24 hours lol  

Michelle, that is brilliant news, 2 lovely little embies growing stronger and getting ready to snuggle into their mummy for the next 8.5 months, sorry to hear your EC was painful, i remember saying after my first EC it was bearable but i wouldnt fancy doing it everyday lol do you know when your ET will be? Make sure you take it nice and easy over the next few days and make the most of DH looking after you and the little ones!

Francine, congrats on being PUPO it really is a special time and i have a really good feeling that you will be getting a BFP in just under 2 wks, hopefully that will be the start of a run of BFP's for this thread.

Rosecat that is brilliant news on your 5 embies and how lucky are you that you had no pain for your EC, did they knock you out completely, the RFC would need to take a leaf out of their book, their drugs are good but not that good  i hope you are taking it easy and i am sending lots of      one for each of your lovely little embies, monday will be here in a flash and then they will be nestled right back where they belong, are you having a single or double transfer?

Plusone and Emmamcc any sign of the dreaded (but for once wanted) AF's?

AFM still taking the spray and apart from a splitting sore head most days i am not experiencing any other symptons although DH might disagree and tell you i have had the odd mood swing, but sure we are entitled to that at least arent we lol Going for my first acupuncture session tomorrow and really looking forward to just lying back and relaxing for a while.

Hello to all the other girls on this thread too, will catch up better later A


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Anniebabe - I can totally understand how you're feeling with the headaches. I had headaches when I was taking my stimms. I think they must have been a side-effect as I don't usually suffer from headaches.
I was totally knocked out for EC. Don't remember a thing and didn't feel a thing afterwards. After the EC I had tea and toast and then got up, put my make-up on (very important!) and headed back to the hotel. By lunchtime me and my DH were out for our lunch, then went shopping in Glasgow and then went to my friend's house where we had a couple of very well-deserved glasses of wine! Feel very tired today mind you - although that's because we didn't get home until 11pm last night and had a bit of a sleepless night wondering how the embies were getting on.
How are you doing? Any plans for the weekend? I'm doing nothing until Monday! Don't know yet what sort of a transfer I'll be having. Will have to wait and see how many of the embies make it to blast. Clinic are recommendini a eSET as they said for my age group if 2 blasts are transferred there is a 60% rate of twins and they said that is not good. Anyway I'll think about it when I have to!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Rosecat congrats on those 5 lovely embies huni. Hoping all goes well for your transfer on monday.          So glad you didnt have any pain during or after ec.

Annie sorry you are suffering from headaches, not pleasant. Enjoy your first acu session tomorrow, hopefully it will help ease the headaches a bit too.

Sparty hi huni. Hope all is well with you and the little one.   Everything going ok with me thanks, stop the pill tomorrow and then 2 weeks of hrt before et. Wont be long going in now.  

IrishD how are you doing huni?  

Plusone hope you are well huni. Fingers crossed af arrives very soon.

MrsB how are you and the twinnies doing?

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi all.  So glad it is the weekend!!!  Shattered!!  Thinking of you all and hoping you are all doing good.

Plusone - I reckon you must have spoke to the same girl as me.  That was exactly what i got on Monday.  Only doing what i was told to do, written in black and white!!!!  I'm still waiting!!!  How about you?? 

Annie - Not long now.  I hope AF appears and i can get started on stimms next week too.  Trying to count my blessings though and be glad to be started on DR.  Just hard to plan leave etc. Especially so close to Christmas.  All being well my 1st scan is Sunday 28th.  Hope the headaches ease for ya. 

MissE - How long were you on spray before you started stimms.  I have been told that i was put on spray for 25 days 1st to try to prevent ohss again.  Only 2 more pills to go chick.  The count down is nearly over! 

MichelleH - Hope you are feeling better after EC.  I also only got 2 embryos however only one was of good quality.  We were down for SET however Origin got us to sign new forms on the day of ET as neither were suitable to freeze and although only one was not as good we were given the option of giving it a chance.  It only took that one good embyo - she is now 10months and crawling rings round me!  Keep positive.  I truely believe in positive thinking.  sending you some  babydust!!

Francine - Hope you are getting plenty of TLC.  You deserve it.  This road is tough going at times, but well worth it.   ing for ya!

Hi Irish Daffodil.  How are you?

Rosecat - Really pleased you had no pain on ec.  I am sure you are totally drained.  Hope you get plenty of TLC over the weekend and good luck for Monday.  xx

AFM - I am still waiting on AF but trying to stay positive and focus on how lucky i have been so far and be thankful that i have started DR.  It is a hard road at times but focusing on the end result (fingers crossed)!  I had a good day today but a bad day yesterday.  My DH has been great and is taking my moods really well.  I sometimes forget this is not easy for him either.

Goodnite all - Emma xx


----------



## michelle_h

Hey all

Thanks again for all the support.

Emma - keeping my fingers crossed that AF arrives for ya soon  

Annie - down reg was exactly the same for me no symptoms bar the odd headache

Am feeling positive today  ET is in the am and i'll have my embies back where they belong 
woo hoo!!
The only thing is I am still in significant pain...is this normal?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Emma hope af hurries up for you huni. Hopefully being on the spray for a bit longer will help prevent ohss.  I was on the spray for 2 weeks when i did my icsi back in feb but ended up staying on it after ec cos they had already decided on a freeze all.

Michelle glad you have your pma back huni. Not long now til your embies are home. Hoping everything goes well for you.

Hope you are all having a good saturday. I was out doing some christmas shopping and then came home and baked a christmas cake. Enjoy your weekends.

Emma xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls hope everyone enjoying the weekend.  Thank goodness the weather has calmed. Great for shopping.

Michelle good luck for tomorrow.  Not sure what is normal after ec as i had ohss.  Fingers crossed chick.  I will be  ing all goes well.

Emma Oh i love Christmas shopping love this season.  I'm hoping to get some time to do some home baking next week.  Have not done any since last year as i was on a diet most of this year.  Have lost most of the 3.5st i put on and ready to put some back on again!!  

I am enjoying a quiet weekend trying not to worry that AF still not here.  My mind is playing tricks as i have felt like its on its way for a week now!!

Goodnite all Emma x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Ladies
sorry I havent been on, I have just been so busy.  I have been reading back though and am delighted to hear that evryone is further on in their journey. 

Francine: congrats huni     

Michelle: well done     

AFM: I got my schedule inthe post with no pretreatment appointment, so phoned rfc ( they are amazingly incompetent and unapologetic).  They then told me that i ahd an appointment for that afternoon.  I was livid cause i work in a school and its not eashy to get time out. 

I went to rfc and picked up drugs and had appointment with nurse.  I now have a date for fet on the 21st Dec which is perfect, as I will have dreaded 2ww over xmas so will be too busy to think about it.   

I went home and opened the drugs they gave me, and guess what they were the wrong ones     

I was so angry so phoned rfc again and they told me that i must have lost them and that i would have to pay for a second perscription.  After much crying and several phonecall later the pharmacy agreed that i didn't get the right perscription and sent out the new meds.  i am still livid about it      

MissE: i know you are now taking the hrt any side affects huni?     

to everyone else big       

this will be our time   

love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## michelle_h

Afternoon all, 

Patbaz glad your on track even with the little 'hiccups' lol     


We have 2 embies on board, one 7a and one 8b - embryologist said thats good - i havent a clue wether it is or not !!

Heres to the next 9  months       

michelle x


----------



## IGWIN79

Congrats Michelle h on being PUPO , yes they are fantastic grades hun , just get plenty of rest


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
Michelle_h congrats hun on being pupo!      that your little embies snuggle in nice and tight!     
Like you hun i have blocked tubes that was my only problem as i have two kids already and my dh too is fine! i got nine eggs four fertilised and two made it to day three (one seven cell and one six cell) embryologist didnt give a grade said that didnt matter but did say they expected a lot more from me esp with my age past history etc i wasnt one bit optimistic and now i am 20weeks five days pregnant with twinnies!  ! hope that helps hun! 
patbaz how are you hun? must feel good that you have a date for et!all those mix ups are totaly scandulous they should be  little more empathetic like grrrrr! well hopefully there will e no more incidents like that for you hun!    
emmamc how are you hun?
misse all the best for startng hrt!      this is your time hun!     
rosecat all the best for et tomorrow hun!      
anniebabe how you hun hope the headaches ease soon!    
plusone how are you hun?
a big hi to everyone i missed!sending lots of     
afm have come down with a sore thoat its red raw dh i say is enjoying the silence lol!i had a scan last monday and everything going good!found out the flavour of one of them!
sorry if i upset anyone i dont want to say too much in case i do!
thats all for now!
alk later!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## irishbird

Hi everyone


----------



## irishbird

I will have to start this again!  I hope you dont mind me jumping on board here but I have been lurking for some time and feel like I need a bit of support at this stage and to share my experiences with others going through the same thing.  I am in my second cycle of treatment with the RFC this time.  I had a cycle of IVF with Origin in February and got a BFP but sadly I there was no heartbeat at the 7 week scan and I had to have a D&C shortly afterwards.  I am now having a cycle of ICSI as i only had one embryo out of 12 eggs last time.  I am DR at the minute which I didnt do on my last cycle and just feeling a bit crap with the side effects feeling very tired, bad headaches and hot flushes and was wondering has anyone else felt like this?  I am also feeling really nervous after what happened with my previous cycle and find it hard to be positive but I know its really important.  I would love to hear from anyone as i am feeling really isolated at the minute.  Sorry for being a moan:-(


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Emma sorry your af is messing you about huni. Just typical!!! Really hoping it shows up very soon. 

Patbaz great to hear you have your dates to get going again huni. It has been a long wait. RFC should be ashamed of themselves, they are so disorganised.       I hope everything else goes smoothly for you huni. I havent started hrt yet, start them on thursday. Didnt have too many problems the last time though, the only thing the clinic said is that they can make you feel a bit nauseous if you taske them all together but again it didnt bother me. I think if you do feel a bit sick then just space them out a bit. Good luck huni.

Michelle congrats on being . They are fab grades huni, make sure you get plenty of rest.

MrsB hi huni, so glad all is going well with you and the twinnies. 

Sweetchilli hope you and the little one are good. 

Irishbird hi, welcome to the thread huni. So sorry to hear the outcome of your first tx.  Really hoping all goes well for this tx. All those symptoms you are experiencing are perfectly normal during dr, just shows things are working the way they should. It should get better when you start stimms. I'm sure you do feel nervous but the ladies here are lovely and will certainly help you get some pma back.

A big hi to plusone, anniebabe, rosecat, francine and anyone i've missed.

Well ladies, i'm drug free for the next 4 days and then i'm back on the crazy train. Sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, hope you are all having a nice relaxing weekend, i am off work tomorrow and its great to get a long weekend 

MissE, from what i have read i think you will due to have your FET around the time i will be ready for my ET so long as my dates stay as planned and of course providing i get that far, i never like to assume although there is fine line between being realistic and making sure you have plenty of PMA   , do you have a date yet for your transfer? And well done on the baking front i love baking but unfortunately all i have to do is look at it and i put on 3 or 4lbs so i usually only do it around xmas or birthdays.

Rosecat, i would think you are maybe on your way over to Glasgow for your ET but i just want to wish you luck and i am sending lots of       and   your way, let us all know soon how the transfer went and how many embies are back on board 

Emmamcc the RFC are a nightmare i bet you cant wait to ring them tomorrow to see what they are going to do about your no show of your AF, stress you could be doing without ehh, let me know how you get on and i hope it doesnt extend your tx too much or delay your stimms.

Michelle, congrats on your ET today, those embies of yours sound like excellent grades and they are now back exactly where they belong and you are now PUPO whay hey lots of   and  for you hun

Patbaz what a disaster you had with the RFC, the admin in there is a disaster and they dont even apologise for making these mega blunders, at least you now have your meds and wont need to go near them for a while, and you have a date to work towards now for your FET, good luck for that 

Mrs B24 thanks for your good wishes and take care of those twinnies, i will assume the flavour you found out was a boy, only cos they are a bit more obvious that the girl "flavour" i'm sure you will just be delighted not matter what you get so long as all is well with them both 

Irishbird, welcome to the thread pet, and dont worry about moaning we are all here to support each other and it really is a brilliant thread for that i have only been on it myself for about 2 wks and can tell you the support is amazing, so feel free to vent any time you need to, we are here for you, the symptons you are having with the spray sound totally normal and will mostly disappear when you start your stims, when are you due to start your stims?

Plusone, still no sign of your AF i take it, you must be cross that the RFC put you off last week when you phoned them, give them what for tomorrow  

AFM i had my 1st acupuncture session yesterday and it was soooo relaxing i nearly fell asleep, the lady said to me at the end "are you still with us"   i was just enjoying the feeling of being so chilled out and she does a thing called visualisation, prob not everyone's cup of tea but its just a version of the power of positive thinking and it really helps to focus your mind on being positive that your tx will be a success so it cant be doing any harm, i am booked for another session nx monday and cant wait  My headaches seem better since i seen her yesterday too, maybe a coincidence but who knows, maybe the relaxation just helped to un-tense me, as i said well worth it 

Hi to everyone else, hope i havent left too many out  speak soon A


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Michelle -   on being PUPO,   those embies are snuggling in tight.
MissE,   on the crazy train,   this is going to be your time hun
Irishbird, I was exhausted all the time during DR so don't worry, its all normal and as the other ladies said it should ease when you start stimms.
Emmamcc, I am good thanks, really hoping AF shows up for you.

Big hello to everyone else 

xx


----------



## MissE

Annie glad you enjoyed your acu session yesterday. I love acu and if visualisation helps you then it has got to be worth it. I believe anything that helps destress us and gives us some pma is definitely worth trying. My date for FET is dec 10th, would be lovely to have someone to share the dreaded 2ww with. I am always baking huni, love it. It is my way of destressing, only problem is i have to give it away to people cos there is always too much.   
Have a lovely day off tomorrow, you lucky duck.

IrishD how are you doing huni?   

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - going to try and reply to everyone who has kindly enquired about my EC and ET - sorry in advance if I miss anyone out!

Gilly80 - how are you doing? Hope all is going well and you've got dates sorted for your NHS cycle. I'm going for my ET tomorrow. Will keep you posted about that. Couldn't fault GCRM at all. As your sister said they've been great. 
Francine - hope you are your embies are getting on great. Delighted everything has worked out for you! I've my ET tomorrow - then hopefully I'll be in the same boat as you!
MichelleH - Congrats also on being PUPO. I've having my ET tomorrow so we'll be on the dreaded 2ww together. Hope it works out for us all.
AnnieBabe - hope you're getting on ok. I'm actually at home at the minute. ET not until 2pm tomorrow so flying over in the morning. Totally sick of looking at Glasgow now! Would rather be at home relaxing instead of stuck in a strange hotel. Glad to hear the acu session went well and that the headaches are easing. I'd headaches most days during the stimms and was getting really fed up with them towards the end. 
MissE - It'll be no time flying in to the 10th Dec now - I'm sure you just can't wait! Hope the meds go ok on Thurs. Will keep you posted about my ET tomorrow.
PatBaz - that's just terrible about the RVH! Although not altogther surprising from what I've read on this site (and from my own limited experience of them!). Hope all goes well for you from here on in and that that will be the only hiccup for you.
MrsB24 - thanks for your good wishes for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well. Glad to hear all is well with the twins. Are you nervous about having twins? I was just giving it some thought because the clinic are urging me to have a eSET tomorrow as they said there's a big "risk" I could end up pregnant with twins. My head is in a spin. I don't know for definite whether to go for 2 or 1. Mind you, in saying that the choice may be made for me by the time I get to the clinic tomorrow - I'm absolutely dreading going in case something has happened the embies and they haven't made it to day 5! Anyway, i'll keep you posted.
Emmamcc - I don't think we've been in contact yet. Just wanted to say hi and hope you're doing ok. Will have to read back over this thread to see exactly what stage you're at - don't want to be asking you things that I should already know!
IrishBird - welcome to the thread. I hope you're ICSI tx works out for you. me and my DH are having ICSI at the minute. I'm going for my ET tomorrow so hopefully I'll have some positive news for you in a couple of weeks. It's all very hard isn't it? I can totally understand how isolated you feel. I really hope this tx works for you. You can be sure you'll definitely get great support and advice on this site. I only joined about 3 or 4 weeks ago and it has been really reassuring. Really helped me through my tx.
Irishdaffodil - just wanted to say hi also! Don't think we've "met" on this site. Hope you are doing well. 
Hi to anyone else who I may have forgot! I'm sure I have forgot someone and will realise as soon as I finish this post! Chat soon. Rosecat


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Rosecat, just wanted to say good luck for et tomorrow
MissE, I am good thanks hun, just biding my time till I get back on the rollercoaster


----------



## Rosecat

Hi IrishDaffodil - thanks a lot for your good wishes. Will post tomorrow and let you know how I get on. Have just looked at your signature here and see that your ICSI tx wasn't successful. I'm so sorry. It must be just heartbreaking. Hope you are going ok (as well as you can be anyway). Did you have your tx in NI? We are on the NHS waiting list for ICSI at the RVH Belfast since Sept of this year but we thought we would try a private tx in the meantime.


----------



## michelle_h

Thanks everyone 

Rosecat  - good luck for tomorrow   I found et to be the easiest part of the whole process!! lol 

Emma - send some of that baking my way please! lol 

Irishbird - ive been shattered the whole way thru since starting DR

I am knackered today! came home from et and slept for two hours, stayed awake for an hour then went back to bed for three hours! soooo not like me.

I have to go to tipperary tomorrow for four days with work grrrr 5 hour drive that i am not looking forward to but hey at least i'll be sitting on my bum which cant be a bad thing eh

love and babydust to all

Mx


----------



## irishbird

Thanks everyone for your messages I am feeling better already!  I have been DR for the past two weeks and start stimms on the 1st December and my date for egg collection at the moment is 13th December.  Its just a bit weird with the side effects as I was on the short protocol the last time and sailed through the injections without any problems.  Looks like I will be on the 2ww with you Miss E and my test date will be around New Years Eve   the poor wee nurse at my planning appointment was apologising for the timing of everything and before I went to the appointment I was hoping the egg collection would be after christmas but I now feel that there is never going to be a good time to test and at least this christmas I will know that there might be good news and I wont be sitting like the past couple of years wondering if I will ever have my own family at christmas time.

Just watching Celebrity so much crap tv this time of year I love it!  Heading to bed shortly hope I sleep better tonight the past couple of nights havent been great with the hot flushes waking me up.  I hope everyone has a good day back at work after the weekend.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, i am so bored!!!! DH is watching the american football and is such a grump cos his team are sucking.  

Rosecat good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you and sending loads of        for your transfer.

IrishD any word on when you can start again huni? Hope you dont have to wait too long.  

Michelle boo to having to drive for 5 hours tomorrow. Just take it easy huni. I'll send you loads of cakes any time.   

Irishbird we will keep each other company on the 2ww. Wont be long til the 1st Dec and hopefully all your side effects will settle for you. Dont think there is ever a perfect time for et and otd. My otd is christmas eve and i'm having a heartattack.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Michelle and MissE - thanks for your best wishes for tomorrow. will keep you posted about how it went tomorrow night.


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
rosecat! all the best for et tomorrow hun! i dont mind hun im havin twins. i will be honest it did take time to register but i have plenty of help and support at least i think i do   !
i was told i would more than likely have single transfer all the time right until et so no one no's really!they recommended i put two back but said the decision was up to us for one or two but they wre pushig for two.am so glad we did tho!anyway you will no tomorrow!sorryu for my rant im not very articulate!   all the best hun safe journey!     
irishbird welcome to the thread hun sorry about your last tx hun!know how you mean about dr you feel like you goin totally mad my first cycle was cancelled cause i didnt dr properly so next time i had sp and found it better from an emotional point of view.    
anniebabe glad you enjoyed your acu today sounds really relaxing!i was goin gto do it but couldnt afford it !dh had taken up fishing again a couple of weeks before we started and i started with himt i found it to be a great distraction and very relaxing esp the sound of the water and the scenery lol.plus free food after lol!cant look at fish now tho!  oh you may have guessed correctly on the flavour  
misse enjoy the next drug free days beofre getting on the rollercoaster again!  
michelle_h enjoy tipperary at least as you said you wont be doing much but at least it will pass a few days for you hun! 
irishd how are you hun wont be long hun till your back on the crazy train again!   
a big hi to everyone else sorry if i missed you!    
talk laters!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## gilly80

Just a quick message to wish rosecat all the best for et tomorrow

Gilly xxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Welcome to the thread Irishbird, Sorry to hear your feeling isolated - this is a great place for some support   

IrishD nice to see you back   
Pat what a run around from the RFC hope everything else goes to plan - sending you lots of     and     for your FET. Did you get the mice problem sorted?

Rosecat all the best for et tomorrow

Michelle    on being PUPO - lovely grades of embies

Hmm MrsB is it one for the    team? I agree with the fish thing - just don't eat as much as I would have prior to being pg.

MissE the good thing about your OTD being christmas eve is the 2ww should fly past in the run up to christmas. Good luck with starting the HRT on thursday     

Annie I had acu during 3rd tx, didn't have it during other txs but at one of the sessions I kind of drifted off to sleep and could picture myself giving birth. It was a weird experience but gave me a lovely    feeling.. and this was the tx that worked. I also had headaches and mentioned this to Cathy and she placed some of the needles in my head - this really helped. Good luck with the    thinking and hope the acu helps 

Sending lots of       and        to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls
Thanks for all the support you guys rock!    I have been so ticked off with everything lately, i have been trying to loose weight fot FET and since i have gone on the pill i have actually put on 2 pounds   and then to have this whole mess up with the rfc, its left me a wee bit  

Sparty the mice seem to be gone no sign anywhere so maybe we just had one.  I still have about 20 traps down around the house though just in case  

Rosecat good luck today huni xx  

MissE enjoy your drug free days keep me updated on the HRT as that the part i am dreading   

MrsB delighted to hear the twinnies are doingwell you must be exhausted though 

Irishbird welcome, I used this thread during my first tx and the girls here are amazing support. You can talk to them about anything

Michelle - its a long way to Tiperrary!!  

Annie - glad you are enjoying the accu it didnt really do much for me i am afraid i much prefer the reflexology

Hello to everyone else i missed and big              to all

Pat
xx


----------



## Francine

Hello all....

Michelle H - congratulations on being PUPO!!! Welcome to the club.    for you all those on the last stretch...

Rosecat - hope the et went well today, you will be gald to get those embie(s) back where they belong. I bet you're glad not to have to travel for a while.

Thanks to everyone else for all the good wishes. I am already thinking about when I can do an early test! I now feel normal after being very swollen since my ec... my ovaries were huge when the doc measured them on day of et and i think they are now back to normal. No symptoms really since et but I guess only time will tell on that front.

Irish Bird - welcome to the forum! So sorry to hear about your last cycle and m/c - i hope your DR symptoms subside soon as they don't sound pleasant. Wishing you best of luck this time around   . You'll get lots of support from all the girls here.

Patbaz - I hope this will be a better week for you and no more messing you about. Not too long now.

Hi to everyone else - Sparty, Mrs B 24, Miss E, Emmacc, Anniebabe and anyone who I have missed.

I am now hoping this week flies in................... xxxxxxxx I have days when I'm optimistic and days (or hours maybe) when I am really not hopeful at all - my embies were good but not excellent so that's been bothering me a bit - have been hunting for BPFs on other threads to give me a glimmer of hope !!


----------



## plusone

Irishbird we will be doing hopefully EC on the same day.  have been DR for two weeks start stimms like you and the 1st and hopefully EC on the 13th YAh!!!

Francine do not dwell on the grade of embies the fertility world really do not have a clue as how many natural pregnancy embies do they see at that stage. Congrats on being PUPO  Beeeeeee        and stay away from early testing WORD OF WARNING I DID A PREGNANCY TEST DAY BEFORE OTD AND GOT A BFN AND ON THE OTD I GOT A BFP WITH DD AND SHE IS NOW 3 so do not mess with ur head!!  Though i will be dying to do one if I get that far (SLAP) when i get that far!!!

My sister goes to a 'crazy lady'as wee call her (she is a psychologist) and she has said that this time of the year is the best time for little miracles as everyone is more in touch with religion beliefs whatever you believe in people pray that never normally do to whoever they believe in.  So lets hope this christmas brings us all miracles that are magically.

Patbaz stay off those scales your body weight changes by 2.5lbs during any day so you probably have not put on a thing

Michelle H so glad you are PUPO lets hope these 2 weeks fly

Rosecat hoping all has gone well

MissE I hope that santa come early to your house with a BFP on christmas eve morning!!!

Anniebabe gald you enjoyed your accupuncture think I might go when start stimms  How are things going for you?

MrsB24 can not believe how time is ticking away for you

AFM rang RFC this am got a lovely nurse so went up for bloods estradial is low so should get AF in next few days YIPEE If not to ring on Monday and get bloods checked again for starting stimms on Wed.  I kinda think AF is on her way anyway as watched Nativity on DVD at weekend only to cry the whole way through if that is not hormonal I do not know what is!!  Planning on putting my christmas tree up the day I start stimms so I can relax and enjoy this cycle rather than frantically stressing like i did the last time.  love to you all


----------



## irishbird

God I had just typed a big long message and then deleted it  I am so crap with computers!  Cant believe you and I are doing everything on the same date plusone!  My AF arrived on time which had me a bit worried that DR wasnt working but I have always been as regular as clockwork and now that I am having side effects I am hoping it is doing whathever it should be! Thats good to hear that its a good time of year for little miracles I had fallen out with God for a while there but I automatically start praying when going through something like this so lets hope all our prayers are answered whatever God we are praying to!

Thanks again for the messages of support I dont feel half as bad today.  I had great support on the last cycle from my friend who had ICSI at the same time and it was her 2nd cycle.  Thankfully she got her BFP and had a wee baby boy a few weeks ago but I dont want to be bothering her as she has her hands full at the minute!  I have had a tough few weeks as our babies were due around the same time and coming up to the due date I had a bit of a breakdown and then she had her baby a couple of days later which was difficult but I have been to visit the wee miracle and he is my inspiration to keep going!

Good luck to  all of you are PUPO or about to be shortly I know that it is the hardest two weeks of your life waiting to find out and hopefully this time it will be good news for all of us.


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls

At long last AF arrived this afternoon.  That was after I called RFC this morning.  I have to say the girl i spoke to was really nice this time.  Feeling rotten but nothing worse that the usual for me.

Patbaz  That is outrageous treatment by the RFC.  I have heard so many bad stories.  I have had a couple of bad experiences myself and my dh who is really laid back gets so wound up everytime we go after we the way we were spoken to at our 1st couple of apts.  I just dont understand why some people go into the caring professions!!!  I hope you have calmed down and that all goes well for you from here on in.  

Michelle hope you are keeping well and your embies are snuggling in well.  Hope your 5 hr drive wasn't too tiring.

Mrs B24 - I'm doing good thanks chick.  Hows your throat now?

Hi Irishbird I hope you are feeling better since joining this thread.  I am new to it too and only joined a couple of weeks ago.  I have found the girls on here a great support and have found it really helps to talk to people who know what you are going through.  I knew nothing of DR as i didnt do it last time either and got a lot of good advice on here.  I am sure your friend will understand and it is only expected to feel as you are.  Dont be too hard on yourself!

Emma hope you are having a good couple of days before you start meds again.  Hows you feeling?  I am also down for ET on the 10th Dec!  Gotta say i'm also not over the moon about OTD being 24th but when is it a good time.  Hopefully we will all be celebrating our BFP and eating turkey for 2 or 3!!!

Rosecat Hope all went well with your ET.  Like Michelle I also found it the easiest part.  I actually have very fond memories of that day as my dh and i came out of the clinic that day full of hope and went for a nice meal that evening and my DH gave me an eternity ring.  It was the 1st time i had felt comfortable after EC.

Anniebabe  Hows you getting on.  You starting stimms tomorrow?  Glad you enjoyed your accupuncture.  I had a couple of sessions last time and found it very relaxing. Hope you are enjoying your day off.  I have booked next week off to get my Tree up and have some time out. 

Francine - I can't remember what my grades were but i do remember being upset as they were not great, one was worse than other and we were changed from SET to get the best chance.  I did get my BFP.  Stay positive chick!  

Plusone  i reckon we got the same girl at rfc this morning.  I know what you mean about the tears.  I cried at christmas switch on on Fri nite with my dh and dd.  I think your sister's 'crazy lady' is on to something! when i was 5wks with dd i was in RVH and they were going to take me to surgery as they thought i had ectopic preg as they could see nothing and my hormone levels were high.  My DH who is not religious at all took a St Gerard medal i was given and put it in his pocket and said he prayed the whole time and thats when they seen sac.  I was shocked as he is not a church goer or anything.  He said it gave him hope and it did give us comfort from that day on.  It was a very hard time! Its Christmas a time for miracles.  I hope it is a good omen for all of us going through tx during Nov/Dec!


Also hi to Irishdaffoldil, gilly80, Sparty and anyone else i have missed.  I hope everyone is doing well and eveything is going to plan.

I better get to bed now as my eye lidss feel like lead weights !!!


----------



## Snoflake

Girls,

Sorry for gate-crashing your thread but am looking for a bit of advice.  I am currently in the middle of my second IVF cycle.  Today is day 5 of stimming injections for me.  For about the past 3 months I have been taking both Maca and Royal Jelly capsules and never thought of stopping either of them prior to starting this cycle.  I did a bit of research on the Internet and some websites are saying to stop all supplements.

Just wondering did any of your girls take Maca right through your IVF cycle, including stimming stage?  I am really worried now that it may have a negative impace on my IVF meds.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi snoflake if you look up anglebumps protocol  on here she has a list of all whats safe and whats not 
I took loads of supplements , will try and get the link for you back in a mo lol lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Heres a link hun , i went by all what she said 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - in case I miss anyone out I just want to say thanks to everyone for wishing me well and asking me about my ET. Anyway just to let yous know that I had my ET yesterday - got embies on board now although we had nothing left to freeze. We got a 4BB blastocyst and a 1BB early blastocyst put back in. Has anyone heard of anyone having success with a 1BB early blast? apparently 4BB is a "top quality" grade (with 4AA being the better grade) which is why I'm concerned about the viability of the other one. Has anyone heard of anyone having a pregnancy after transferring an early blastocyst with a grade like 1BB? It's all double dutch to me. 
Just wanted to say to Michelle and Francine in particular - hope yous are doing ok after ET. When are your test dates? Mine is Thurs 3rd Dec. Am dreading it already!
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
has anyone any advice for what you should be doing or anything you should be eating to assist implantation? Every time I move I think I'm doing something wrong!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Rosecat congrats on being . Hoping your wee embies snuggle in tight. I think you are supposed to be eating a handful of brazil nuts every day and drinking a glass of fresh pineapple juice ( not from concentrate), they are supposed to help with implantation.

Sweetchilli how are you huni? 

Snowflake hi. A lot of people continue to take supplements throughout their tx. Not sure about maca but i take a load of supplements including royal jelly and have done throughout both previous treatments and i got 28 eggs of which 24 were good quality. As sweetchilli says angelbumps protocol is very helpful. Good luck.

Emmamcc woohoo on af arriving, its about time.      When do you start on the next step?

Francine and michelle how are you ladies getting on?     

Irishbird sending you a big massive  . Sorry the past few weeks have been difficult.

Plusone i hope your af has now arrived and that you are on track for starting stimms tomorrow.

Anniebabe how are you getting on huni? 

Patbaz hope you are ok.  I think this must be the time of year for mice, we had mice in the house on saturday and i nearly freaked when i saw them. Had hubby pulling all the kickboards off the kithen counters and filling in holes in the wall. Put the cat in the cupboard to see if he would catch something, no such luck, hes flipping useless   . Have traps set but no sign so hopefully they are gone.

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## plusone

Snowflake i would not worry will probably do you more good than anything just stop them maybe prior to ET

Rosecat brill news on you being PUPO  will say a wee prayere for you and all the girls on the 2ww Francine and MichelleH and anyone else I have missed.  Rosecat do not know anything about grading of blasts but do not dwell on it what will be will b a BFP

Anniebabe How was your first jab?

AFM AF arrived yesterday evening thank god so all good to go for stimms on Wednesday next week yah!!!  I feel much more positive that things will be better this time.  Anyone taking the Zita west supplements?

Irishbird how you doing?  I am getting so fed up with sprays can not wait to get to the next step!

Must run........loadsa stuff to do.  So anyone I have missed all the best what ever stage you are at!


----------



## emmamcc

Hi snowflake.  Hope you are feeling ok with the stimms and got the info you needed.  I wish you all the best of luck and hope all goes well with your Tx.

Rosecat hope you 2ww does not drag in too much.  I have to say i was maybe ott on my 2ww and not sure what i will do this time round.  My DH and family really wrapped me in cotton wool and i was not allowed to lift anything heavier than a mug of coffee.  Don't think you really need to be that extreme really but i was so sore at the time with ohss and had no idea.  I am hoping i will sail through it this time and get back to work and try to enjoy the run up to Christmas.  I think you should do what you feel comfortable doing.  Maybe just don't overdo it.  I am  ing for your BFP.  fingers and toes crossed chick!!

MissE  I start my injections on Thursday.  Seem a lot simpler this time with the pen.  My dh had to mix all the injections etc the last time when we went through Origin.  Hows you chick.

Plusone I'm sure you are glad af arrived.  mine arrived yesterday too.  such a relief.  Hope your not feeling to rotten with it.  I'm pleasantly surprised that i feel quite good.  

Anniebabe  Hows it going with injections.   ing everything goes smoothly and to plan and we will both be on our 2ww from 10th.

AFM - Feeling good today.  Usually feel very sore and rotten but happy to say i feel ok apart from a sore head since my spray at lunch time.  felt like a blood rush to the head when i took it and head has been sore since.  like a lingering dull ache.  Really really tired today.  Should be in bed by now.  Will regret being on here so long when the alarm goes in the morning.  Still need to dry my hair and my bed has been calling me for the past hour!! 

Hi to everyone.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Bestest wishes to you all!!!!!  x


----------



## patbaz

Morning ladies
How is everyone today?  I am actually in good form this morning but i am flat out at work (sneaky post here) 
Plusone thanks huni for    boost but am still annoyed by gain .  but will try harder  
Emmamcc Yeah emma i am a lot calmer now, but i didn't need the extra hassle from rfc.  Wouldn't go back there for further tx except they have my 18 snowbabies. but its just so impersonal and they make no apologies for mistakes  
Rosecat I have heard that brazil nuts are the way to go for implantation 
MissE re: mice I feel your pain huni.  they are an absolute nightmare.  If its any consolation we have hda nothing since that 1st one.

Hi to all our PUPO ladies and all our ladies in waiting.
I am blowing everyone on lasrt 2 pages bubbles

Pat 
xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Rosecat,   on being PUPO,   your embies are getting comfortable.  We like you signed for the NHS waiting list in September, but had already decided to have a private go because we knew how long the list was.


----------



## wee emma

hiyas, i had asked this in the NI thread but have thought its mabe best over here 

hello everyone







hope you're all well?

wee question. i'm really starting to wonder if i get pregnant but by the time af is due, its gone. what makes me think this is sometimes my af is different - a day late maybe, more clotty, more painful?

my is like clock work so a day late is unusual.

this month was really weird. it was due on sunday, didn't show up properly til today but i could "feel" it from friday - an odd heavy feeling. Then its only brown with what looks like strips of lining (i know, gross, i'm sorry







).

am i clutching at straws here or do you think i might be right?

any tests i have had have always came up with nothing so i could be analysing nothing


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls have been mia for a while again - just needed to get my head straight before starting this tx

Wee Emma you could quite possibly have been pg honey even if its not registering on a hpt as they generally only pick it up from 20iu and you are technically pg at 5iu even if it doesn't progress.  the only way to know definitevely would be to get beta hcg tests done and if it comes back around the 5iu mark then something was there.  Your af being late if you're so regular would indicate to me that something is going on in there.   

Promise to read over the last few days posts to get back up to speed with where everyone is at.

I had my baseline scan today and start on my diluted burselin tomorrow and stimms on Friday - I'm doing microflare protocol because of my low amh and on a shed load of other drugs because of ai issues.  Next scan is on monday on cd4 which is early but i'm going to be on a high dose of stimms so need to be kept a close eye on.

Chat later

Ermi


----------



## patbaz

Ermi - good luck huni  I hope all goes well for you this tx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck Ermitrude


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, first sorry wee emma i really cant help you, i'm sure you are stressed wondering what might have been going on, hopefully some of the other girls might know more about it.

Miss E and Emmamcc looks like we 3 will all be testing on Xmas Eve, i really do believe this can only be a good thing and i am starting to feel really positive about us all getting our BFP's in time for Xmas. What a double celebration that will be for us all, loads of                and          for us!

Emmamcc - bet you're relieved your AF showed at last and i'm glad its not giving you too much trouble, here's hoping its the last one for 9 months! So its your 1st jab tomorrow hope it goes ok and you enjoy your week off next week.  Are you planning on taking much time off around EC/ET? I plan to go into work on mon 6th and will be off for my EC on 7th and am taking the rest of that week off and returning to work the following mon - i'm just taking it off as sick leave, what about you?

Rosecat, congrats on having your 2 embies on board and dont focus too much on the grades 
just be glad they are back where they belong and you are now PUPO, take it easy and dont be tempted to test early - the 3rd will be here before you know it and we will all be congratulating you on your BFP , lots of baby dust and        to you and DH.

Francine and Michelle, hope you are both feeling good and i'm sure you are both analysing every twinge, its impossible not to, when are your OTD's

Plusone, not long now til you start your stims, the 1st of Dec isnt it? How's the spray going are you having any side effects and so glad your AF showed up - something less to worry about for you    I would def recommend the acupuncture, i find it soo relaxing   

MrsB congrats on knowing one of your twins is a blue one - how lovely, bet you are counting the days to meet them both - good luck and take care  

Irishbird, how you getting on now with your spray - hope you're feeling more positive   

AFM, i did my 1st jab yesterday and 2nd one this morning and so far so good, it feels good to get to the next stage and i was giving myself my jab before work today and said to my DH that feels weird but also really normal - nearly as if it was an every day occurance to be giving yourself injections - its hard to explain but was a really surreal moment   

I had a lovely long weekend - only back to work today since last thursday and managed to get some more xmas shopping done and wrapped!! and went out for a lovely meal last night so i am feeling really positive and relaxed about the tx so far and i want to send lots of PMA's to all the lovely ladies on this thread         

Hi also to Sparty, Patbaz and anyone else i may not have mentioned, hope you are all ok, talk soon A


----------



## patbaz

Hi anniebabe
I know exactly what you mean about that surreal feeling when you are injecting yourself everyday 
I was exactly the same way when I was doing stimms. It's weird but we go through it for our bfp's 
this thread is going to have a lot of bfp's in the near future

pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Patbaz how are you doing huni? Hope you are well.  

Anniebabe it will be lovely to have other people to share the 2ww with and also test day. Really hoping we all get our christmas miracles. Glad the jabs are going well.

IrishD    huni, hope you are well.

Ermitrude good luck for this upcoming treatment, hope it all goes well for you.  

Wee emma it is possible you could be getting pg huni. Have you had any immune tests done to see if there are any issues?  

Emmamcc good luck with the stimms tomorrow, the pens are so easy to use. It will be much less hassle for your dh.  

Rosecat, francine and michelle hope you are all keeping well and taking things easy.

Plusone glad your af showed up, not long til you start stimms huni.     

Irishbird how are you getting on with DR? Hope you arent having too many problems with side effects.

Snowflake how are you doing huni?  

Sweetchilli and MrsB hope you are both well.  

I'm starting hrt tomorrow and am feeling really nervous but just going to take one day at a time.

Emma xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi all hope everyone is doing well.  We are half way to the weekend again.  How the weeks are flying in!!!  Roll on Tuesday until i get of work for 2.5wks!!  Have my 1st jab in the morning.  Still has not really sank in yet!!  Feeling great today and have been getting great support from my DH who has been doing most of the housework and helping with cooking.  I feel very lucky.  

Patbaz - hope everything going well.  Its such a pity you have to stay with the RVH but your wee snowbabies are worth all of it!  I am only with them as its free!  

Wee Emma - Lots of emmas on here.  Great name!!! lol!!  Hope you go the answers you needed from the other girls as i have no idea.  This is a great place for answers to all sorts of questions you may have.  The girls are all great support to one and other. 

Ermitrude good luck with your treatment.  I hope and   it all goes well without any further hurdles.  

Hi Anniebabe  Cant believe I start stimms tomorrow, where has the time gone.  Really surprised and pleased to say it has flown in.  My weekend social life has kept me busy.  Hope you are doing good chick.  Roll on Christmas eve!!!!  Trying to stay focused on my blessings and not get too stressed.  Its working so far.  I am off work from the 1st as i had to use up leave and could not get off closer to Christmas.  Will be off from 1st to the 17th.

MissE - Emma good luck on starting HRT tomorrow. I am  ing for your BFP.  My DH said with any luck we will all be getting BPBs by the summer.  so tired he had to explain - Big Preg Bellys!!!  

Hi to everyone i have not mentioned.  Hope everything going well for everyone.    sending babydust to you all and  ing for all our BFPs

Oh just remembered I'm gonna have to get outta bed and go and get my spray from the fridge.  Aghhhh

Goodnite girls
Emma  xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Girls

Just to let you know we got our long awaited  BFP!!!!

It shows it will work....I was beginning to lose faith....fourth time lucky!!!!

Good luck to you all!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Sunbeam


----------



## Ermitrude

Congrats sunbeam  - fantastic news and gives us longtermers some hope .

Good luck with the injection this morning Emmamcc - once you get the first one done it'll all fly in.

Hope all goes well with the hrt MissE.

Anniebabe hope all is going well with you too.  Looks like there'll be 4 of us testing in or around christmas eve.  I start stimms tomorrow.

Are you cycling soon Wee Emma??

A big hello to all that i've missed - still trying to catch up.

Afm had the af from hell yesterday, tmi - passing lots of clots etc which i never normally do so putting it down to being on the pill.  Was in agony but thankfully the worst seems to have passed.  So onto stimms tomorrow and roll on Monday for my first scan.


----------



## IGWIN79

SUNBEAM , OMG HUN , MASSIVE BIG CONGRATS ON YOUR



After all this time we both have got are BFPS you derserve this so much after the time youve had     



This will be a run of BFPS now , good luck to everyone ! xxxx


----------



## Sparty

sunbeam and DH on the


----------



## MissE

Sunbeam    on your   . I am delighted for you and dh, you deserve it huni, you've waited so long for this. Hope you have a very happy healthy pregnancy.

Hi to all the other ladies, i'll catch up properly later.

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

congratulations sunbeam,all worth it in the end   

no, no more cycles for me. i can't afford it and am too old to eggshare so its the end of the road for us i'm afraid. 

i asked dr williamson in the rvh if i could be maybe getting pg then losing it but she blamed the clomid. i don't think she quite got what i was asking and i didn't really want to ask again.


----------



## Ermitrude

Aw WeeEmma hun i'm sorry.  I hope I didn't upset you with my insensitive question??  Anyway sending you lots of     and    .


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls hope you are all well   

Patbaz i think you are soo right and we will soon be celebrating lots of BFPs on this site or as Emma's DH said BPB - big pregnant bellies, that really made me giggle     

Emmamcc how did your 1st jab go today, its great to get to the next step isnt it? Is your 1st scan on sunday morning?

MissE - hope your 1st day of HRT is going ok, do you know if you will have any side effects with the HRT?

Sunbeam congrats on your BPF, it really is a miracle and a wonderful feeling so enjoy every minute of it - you and your DH really deserve it after the long road of tx you have both had   

Ermitrude welcome so that makes 4 of us testing at the same time, the more the merrier, lots of        and          for us all.

AFM, day 3 of stims and so far no probs, felt a few twinges on my left side last night so hopefully that means something is happening already, i do hope so, you just never know how your body will respond to the drugs.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, speak soon - A


----------



## Ermitrude

Loved the BPB comment too  

Thanks for the welcome Anniebabe - have been knocking around this thread and previous ones for quite a while but had taken a sabatical for the last month or so just to clear my head.

Glad the stimms are going well Anniebabe - i start mine tomorrow with first scan on Monday.  Am a bit confused about your otd being xmas eve.  i assume you'll have ec before me and my otd if ec goes ahead on the 8th will bethe 23rd of dec.  My clinic test 15days post ec.  I guess your's just tests later??

Hope alll the other wonderful ladies are doing well - its absolutely baltic here in Dublin, hope its a bit warmer up north.


----------



## TBM

Hi All

I have been reading this section for a while but only joined today so I could say big congratulations to Sunbeam on BFP. I was in for ET on the same day though not testing until Saturday. We had 15 eggs but only 3 fertilised so day 3 transfer of 1x8 cell and 1x4 cell.

I wish I had discovered FF a long time ago it is so helpful people sharing their experiences. We went private with RVH in Dec 09 as I was 37 and time was not on our side. Wish we had went to Origin as we wasted almost a year on RVH private waiting list. Eventually went to Origin in September and received treatment within two months.

Beth x


----------



## Francine

Hey Sunbeam, that is fantastic news!!!! So delighted to hear that, congratulations!!!!  Hope you are enjoying  the magic of it all, you and your dh. 

Rosecat, great to hear you're pupo, I think we have same test date, not sure how come though as we were a few days apart I thought, maybe I am mixed up.

Michelle, hope you are good too.

is it 14 days from ec or from a 3day transfer date - can anyone confirm?  

This us short and sweet tonight but couldn't not respond when I saw sunbeams fantastic news.  Hi to everyone else and will maybe get back online tonight or tomorrow for a proper catch up.  Til then keep the faith and look after yourselves xxx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi ermitrude, my EC is only the day before your's on the 7th, i am on the high dose of Gonal F so am stimming for a few extra days and will be due for ET if all goes to plan on the 10th and due to test 14 days later on christmas eve. So hope we all get our longed for BFP's especially at this magical time of year     

Good luck with your first jab tomorrow, i have been stimming since tues and my first scan isnt until sunday, i guess they keep a closer eye on you in Dublin compared to the RFC, no surprise there ehh


----------



## anniebabe

Hi TBM, Beth, welcome to the thread, it really is a great support and anything you need to ask you can be sure someone on here will have an answer for you, i am sending you lots of        for your test on saturday, here's hoping for another BFP for this lucky thread    A


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Sounds like there are going to be a few of us testing round the same time.

Emmamcc love the BPBs comment.  

TBM welcome to the thread huni. the ladies are lovely and so supportive.

Annie glad there are no problems with stimms so far. I dont think there are too many side effects with hrt. I didnt have any problems last time so hopefully this time will be much the same.

Rosecat, francine, michelle hope you ladies are doing ok on your 2wws.

Ermi how are you getting on huni.

A big hi to all the other ladies. 
Well that is my first day of hrt done, only 12 days til my scan. 
I am a bit upset this evening, went to get my hair done tonight. It is usually dark brown, she decided it would be nice if it was lightened slightly. Instead of it being brown it has ginger stripes in it, DH says i look like a zebra only not black and white. So cross  .

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Morning All
Sunbeam first off  on your   you must be on  

MissE sorry to hear about the hair disaster - it doesn't have anything to do with the HRT? 

Newbies welcome its great on heere so much info and support  

WeeEmma  huni xx

How are stimms going for everyone?

how are our PUPO ladies

I am good busy at work which means less time to think but am booked fro a facil this afternoon s and am really looking forward to it 

Will try and get back on later

Pat
xx


----------



## TBM

Thank you all for your warm welcome.

It is so easy to think you are the only one when all your friends and family can get pregnant at the drop of a hat! Here you realise there are so many lovely ladies in the same boat and only someone who has been through it truly understands.

Thank you for your best wishes for test day tomorrow. I am trying to be realistic as I know there are many strong women on here who have had to go through this several times. 

Beth x


----------



## wee emma

don't worry, you weren't being insensitive ermitrude   i'm learning to live with it


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Just wanted to sat thankyou so much for all the lovely messages!! I still cant believe it!!

TBM so lovely to hear from you.... I would have been lost without FF's....I have got such support on here it is unbelievable!!  I must have saw you that Sat morn...the waiting room was so full!  Wishing you and DH all the very best for the morning....I will be       for you!!!!

Good luck to you all with your treatments...im living proof our dreams can come true!!!!

Sunbeam xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Welcome TBM - great bunch of girls here.

Glad you're doing ok WeeEmma - still baking up a storm these days??

Ooh enjoy the facial Patbaz - a lovely Friday treat.

Oh Dear Miss E I just hate when hair appointments go wrong.  Could you put a wash out colour over the hilights

Anniebabe i'm on a microflare protocol as i have a low amh and am on double the dose of stimms compared to my last fresh cycle so they want to see me early to make sure its working and that its not over doing things iykwim.

All good with me, started my cocktail of drugs today - if anyone saw my spare room you'd think a junkie lived there


----------



## wee emma

wrong emma, ermitrude, thats missE. I can't bake to save myself   

all us emma's need a number or something. there's loads


----------



## Ermitrude

Brain like mush I have these days


----------



## michelle_h

Hey ladies

Sorry i havnt been on in a few days just back from Tipperary!!

MissE - let the hair settle and see what its like when you wash it yourself it might be lovely!

Wee emma - dont give up hope hun  

Sunbeam - omg big congrats!

Francine and rosecat - how are you getting on?

Huge hello to anyone ive missed 

AFM - well were 5dp3dt. I have been having really bad AF type pains since the day of et. They get worse at night to the extent where im finding it hard to sleep. If it was a 'normal' month id swear AF was here full flow. This is making it so difficult to be positive as im really emotional just like the week before AF actually does arrive. Did anyone else have a similar experience?

I think i just need to hear from others who know what im talking about as I dont think you can really understand what its like to go through unless youve been through it or are going through it yourself.

Well rant over, its probably just due to lack of sleep!

So what have we all got going on over the weekend? Bar work tomorrow im doing absolutely nothing! HOw lovely eh 

Love and babydust to all

Michelle xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Michelle i had bad AF cramps the whole way through right up to 8 weeks preg  hope that helps


----------



## sunbeam

Michelle I too during 2ww and even now still get AF pains/ cramps and strange dragging pains down there....exactly what I would normally get.  They come and go....sounds normal to me honey!!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all today?

Patbaz hope you enjoyed your facial this afternoon, great idea just to treat yourself before tx. The hair disaster was nothing to do with hrt, it is because she didnt do what i asked her to do.    

TBM thinking of you for tomorrow, hope it is good news.     

Wee emma how are you doing huni? Hope you are ok.  

Sunbeam how are you, still on   .  

Ermi hope everything went well today with all the drugs. Keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle. I am going back to the hairdressers on thursday, i have told her i hate it and told her to fix it.

Michelle hope the pains are just the little ones getting cosy.     

sweetchilli how are you and baba doing?

Rosecat and francine hope all is going well with the 2ww.

Have any of you anything nice planned for the weekend?

Emma xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi all thank goodness its the weekend again.http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/grin.gif

Sunbeam - hope you are still on a high and feeling great!! Love your pregnancy ticker. Really made me smile and fill my heart with hope. This really is the season for wee miracles!!

Ermitrude Hope your feeling better and stimms are going ok. I started on Yesterday and so far so good. I have a scan on Sunday. Following my treatment with origin i tested 2 weeks after ET. And what a long 2 weeks that was!!! It is very cold out up here. Not that i have noticed much as i have the house toasty with a roaring open fire!! Nice and cosy.

Sweetchilli - Hope all is going well for you chick and you are enjoying it all!!

Miss Emma - sounds like your hair is exactly same as mine. I had blond put into mine but top layer all brown. Took 2 attempts to get it blond with 6weeks of conditioning in between before i was blond. Still coper tone of some of it though. I was so fed up as have had the same hair do for years and needed a change. Now i wish i had spent the money on clothes!! However as its underneath i wont have to worry about my roots!!

Wee Emma - I know what you mean about not feeling like you are being understood and getting the answer to your question. I think everyone is in too much of a rush to get you seen and out! I know not everyone is the same but I have found that to be the case with the RVH. There really are a lot of Emma's on here. It really is a popular name. There were always a couple of other Emma's in our class at school too!! Now the most popular name in our house is Michelle. Both Kara's aunts are Michelle!!!

Hi anniebabe - Stimms are going well. Still just dont like doing it myself so DH doing it before he goes to work just after 7am. Definately a lot easier with the epi-pen. Dont think any of it has sunk in yet. I have my scan on Sunday morning. Getting it early because of my previous ohss. Hows you doing??

TBM - Hi and welcome to FF! I completely agree and wish I had also known of FF when i was going through my 1st treatment. The support is priceless!! I wish you all the best and am  ing for you BFP! Hope you get some sleep.

Francine & Rosecat - hope your 2 ww not dragging in to much!!  ing for your BFPs!!!

Patbaz - hope you enjoyed your facial and it helped you relax.

MichelleH - I had cramps when i was at that stage however i did have OHSS. A friend of mine also had cramps and bled for the 1st 8 weeks and was sure it had not worked. After 12wks everything went well and she had DD 2 wks ago. My sister also had crampy feeling and was told it was embryo burrowing into womb.

Irish-daffodil, Sparty and all other girlies I have not mentioned - Hope you are all well and enjoying the start of a cold weekend!!

Started stimms yesterday and so far so good. Have early scan on sunday due to OHSS during last cycle. Christmas dinner tomorrow nite and DH better behave as we have to be at RVH for 9.35am sunday morning!! Hopefully the roads will be ok. 
I hope all you girls have a good weekend and dont have any bother on the roads etc.

 , best wishes and  to all!!

Goodnite Emma


----------



## plusone

Emmamcc and anniebabe and ermitrude hope the old stimms are going well, will be glad to start mine on wednesday absolutely wiped with the sprays.

Sunbeam congrats misses hope you have a great pregnancy

Michelleh I had a real dragging feeling around my womb when I was pregnant with DD and she is now 3 it is normal as the lining thickens to support the baby, so stay positive.

TBM  Hope you get lots of support here

MissE Hope you get your hair sorted only once have i came out of hairdresser and though what the bleep, but it make you feels awful when u ask for something and they do it completely wrong and all the money you pay

Patbaz it is nice to do something for yourself every now and again.

Ermitrude hope things are going good with you.

Weeemma i think about how you are often.  I hope the future is bright for you whatever path it takes.   


I have had such a stressful week but the outcome has been good for our family and I now feel I can concentrate on this cycle which is good.
Well this afternoon i am going shopping then plan to put my tree up even though it is earlier than I would normally but I love christmas and think it might help me feel positive and relax when I start stimms on wednesday. 

Love to you all 
Plusone


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls from a very snowy Dublin!!

Best of luck for the scan tomorrow Emmamcc and hope dh behaves himself tonight, lol - very early for a christmas dinner??

Glad you're going back to the hairdresser to get sorted out MissE - her mistake, she should fix it.

Pluseone glad the stress is over with and hopefully now you can rest up and concentrate on your family.

MichelleH can second what the girls have said about the cramps, I had them from bfp up to 12 weeks.

Hope everyone else is well this evening.

Afm all going well with my 5 injections a day!!! plus all the other meds.  Still have af which is unusual for me, this is its 5th day and would normally be gone by day 4 but i haven't been on the pill in years so assuming that's whats causing it.  Only 2nd day of stimms today so i guess once they kick in it'll sort af out.

So cold down here we had about 3 inches of snow overnight and the estate roads are treacherous - myself and dh going to venture down to the village on foot for a nice italian tonight.


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, just a quick post as the x-factor and strictly are calling.

There is loads of snow here and we have to go to the RFC tomorrow morning for my 1st scan, so hope it doesnt hold us up any   

Emmamcc i may very well see you in the RFC tomorrow morning although i know it is a very quick scan and then out the door again, good luck for yours - i have been having a few twinges around my ovaries so hopefully that means the stims are doing their job.

Miss E sorry to hear about the bad hair day/dye      - sorry about that one - couldnt resist, you are just right getting her to fix it - she should have done what you asked for in the first place      Glad the HRT is going ok, what is involved drug and time wise for a FET, i ask cos i have 2 frosties from my last tx and we hope to use them if this fresh cycle isnt successful, which of course it will be PMA     

Ermi, good luck with all your drugs, it sounds very complicated and enjoy your italian, the snow is lovely isnt it, makes everywhere so christmasie   

Rosecat, Michelle, TBM and Francine, hope you ladies are doing ok on the 2ww, sending lots of      and      to you all

Hi to everyone else, as i said just a quick post tonight, away now to cosy in with my hot water bottle on my tummy to help my follies grow, chat soon A


----------



## gilly80

hi guys

hope you are all well, I have a question i was hoping you all could help me with, I'm starting treatment for our 2nd cycle in January (this is our 1st and only nhs cycle) i have just remembered that i was meant to get bloods done on day 2 of AF which was this week. I cannot believe that i actually forgot all about this as I'm normally very organised, has this happened to anyone else or am i alone in my stupidity, slightly concerned that TX will be pushed back

thanks Gilly x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. It is so cold outside with all that snow.

Gilly sorry i cant answer your question huni, hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to help. I really hope it doesnt set your tx back huni.  

Annie hope everything is going well, keep the heat on your tummy and you will have loads of lovely follies. With medicated FET i took the pill for a month, stopped pill and had af. Hrt for 2 weeks, a lining scan then if all well start progesterone with hrt and ET a day or 2 later. You continue to take hrt and progesterone until OTD and if positive then continue with both until viability scan. Hope that makes sense. Fingers crossed you wont need FET huni.     

Ermi glad all is going well with the meds. Enjoy your italian tonight but wrap up warm. Hopefully af will stop soon, i am having the same problem but i think you are probably right about it being the pill.

Plusone how are things with you huni. Did you get anything at the shops today? Oh you lucky duck putting your tree up, i'm so jealous. I love christmas and putting the tree up.  

Emmamc hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow and that nasty ohss stays away. Take it easy on the roads huni.  

Patbaz how are you doing huni? Hope all is well.

Rosecat, michelle and francine hope you are all getting on ok during the 2ww.

TBM hope you are ok huni.

Sweetchilli and MrsB how are you lovely ladies doing?  

Hope you all ahve a lovely weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

just popping in to say I am your new mod and I've set up a thread for those having TX in Dec- Feb 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251425.0

feel free to still chat here too thou


----------



## TBM

Hi Ladies

Got a BFN yesterday, not in a good place right now but I know I will get there. I am not the first and certainly wont be the last unfortunately. 

Best wishes to all those going through treatment and the 2WW. Hoping for lots of Christmas miracles on Christmas Eve for those testing.

Beth x


----------



## patbaz

TBM huni I am so sorry. You need to take time and allow yourself to heal we are all here for you when you need us


----------



## MissE

TBM i am so sorry huni, give yourself some time to work through this and we will all be here when you need us.    

Patbaz how are you huni? Hope all is going well.

Emma xx


----------



## anniebabe

TBM, so sorry your tx ended with a BFN, i'm sure you are feeling pretty sad so take your time to recover and we are all here for you if you need any support at all sending your big hugs


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, thanks MissE for the info on FET tx, i really had no idea what was involved so thanks and good luck to you, how's the HRT going any side effects yet?

Emmamcc how did your scan go today, i believe you were sitting behind me in the waiting room talking to the couple with the little 18 month old boy with them, the little girl in the pink fluffy coat was my DD with my DH! Couldnt believe how busy it was this morning i expected only a few people in the waiting room but when we arrived there was hardly even a seat - crazy how busy that place is    

Well i didnt get great news at my scan, was told by Dr Traub that i needed to have a blood test taken cos the scan wasnt showing enough for the stage i am at and they need blood tests to decide if i will need to increase my dose of meds - so i am to ring them tomorrow at 4pm to see the results of my bloods and then i will either continue on as planned or i may have to collect more Gonal F and increase my dose - i am already on the high dose but the nurse told me today there is also a very high dose - sounds extreme to me, so i just have to wait until tomorrow to see what they say.

I know you can never be sure of the outcome of any of the stages of the tx but having already had one cycle with no problems i had expected to have a similar experience with this cycle so i am quite disappointed about the outcome of todays scan.     
Just have to try and stay positive and hope the RFC make the right decision tomorrow, what about you, how did you get on, any sign of your OHSS again, i hope not   

Plusone, would i be right in saying you had a low response in a previous tx, what did they do about it, did they alter your meds during your cycle and what was the outcome, hope you dont mind me asking, just trying to get my head around what has happened today, how's the spray going, not long now til you start your stims, what dose are you on for stims? Again, hope this isnt too nosy   

Hi to all the other girls, esp those on the 2ww, hope all is going well so far - lots of PMA and prayers to you all and your little embies


----------



## Francine

Hi everyone,

Hope you are you are settled in for a cosy night out of the snow!

TBM - so sorry that you got bad news.  Thinking of you at this very difficult time and hoping you get some strength from the girls on FF about what options and miracles might come your way in the future.         

Anniebabe - hope you get good news tomorrow, sounds like they're moinitoring you closely.  The hot water bottle will definitely help those follies grow.  

Ermitude - hi!  best of luck for your treatment.

Emmaac - Glad to hear you're started.  at least you and clinic are watching closely for signs of OHSS.  Hope you enjoyed the Christmas dinner.

Miss E - hi, thanks for all your good wishes, hope everything is going well for you so far.

Sunbeam, was telling my dh about your great news, really helped give us inspiration, wishing all the luck in the world for the months ahead.

Hi to Rosecat and Patbaz and anyone else I missed.

My test day is Thursday but I am considering testing early as dh and I are off work tomorrow.  The funny thing is that everytime in the past I have bought a test kit my AF always arrives!  I bought three this afternoon and low and behold I am feeling exactly like my AF will come tonight!!  When I say funny, of course it's not funny at all and we will be devasted.  Up until now I haven't had any side effects, maybe real tiredness but that's about it.  It's so hard to think about anything else,  DH and I are having strange dreams and waking in the middle of the night thinking about the what ifs... it just goes to show that we're full of anxiety.  I am being realistic too of course and for so many FF girls it takes many attempts to get that great news.  Will just have to wait and see I guess.

Wishing my 2WW pals, Rosecat and Michelle H, get fabulous news and that you're staying strong through the longest 2 weeks ever!

Have a nice evening and put your feet up,      for you all no matter what stage you are at.  

Francinex


----------



## anniebabe

Thanks Francine, your kind words mean a lot   

Please dont be tempted to test too early, my advice (for what its worth) would be one day sooner than OTD and no earlier, because whatever the result you will doubt it until your OTD but if you only test one day early, you can be sure it will be accurate, keep the faith that this will be your time and i am sending lots of        and     , good luck A


----------



## sunbeam

TBM I am so sorry.  Big hugs to you and DH.  Time to treat yourself.  Will be thinking of you!!


----------



## emmamcc

TBM - I have been checking on here since sat morning to see how you got on and am really sorry to see you got a bpn.  I was thinking of you all weekend and hope you and your dh are ok.  You are in my thoughts and my prayers.  You know we are all here if and when you need our support. x


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls  

Hope everyone has been able to stay safe and warm in this winter weather.  Nice to look at while sitting in front of our open fire but dreading the drive to work tomorrow.

Plusone - hope you had a relaxing weekend and are not feeling so wiped out.  I know the feeling.  Not nice!!  Did you get your tree up.  I have got my living room cleared and ready for ours. 

Ermitrude - Had an ok nite last nite.  Food was not great but craic was fantastic.  Unfortunately i started to feel unwell at about 10.30 and had to go home just after midnight.  My DH was great and came home too.  A group of us go out every year for a christmas dinner and this was the only weekend we were all free.  I dont really want to plan any nights out over next couple of weeks either.  My friends are all really supportive and know about our tx.  We really are very lucky.  Hope you had a nice meal last night and were able to manage the walk with out slipping too much!! 

Anniebabe - I just knew that was you!!!!!!!  I said to my dh that i thought it was you as i knew you had a dd that age.  She is so cute!!!  she looked so snug in her coat and scarve.  Don't know why but i just knew it was you!!!  Cant believe i was right.  So sorry to hear about your scan.  I hope your possible new dose of gonal does the trick!!!  Ours went well apart from a cysts.  One on the right bigger than left and is a bit sorer.  He said they will sort that at EC.  Have another scan on Thur morning at 8.05am!!  Early!  ing all goes well and we will still be on 2ww together. 

Gilly80 - Really hope your tx can go ahead with no delay.  

Miss E - Hope you had a good weekend.  We had no probs on the roads this morning thankfully and were at RFC half hour early.

Francine - Hope your AF does not appear tonight.  I felt like that myself quite a few time until I was about 10wks and it never did!  I know a few girls that also felt same and apparently it is quite common.  It can be the womb lining thickening and the embryo burrowing in.  So hope all goes well and you will be celebrating on Thursday.

To all those i have not mentioned I hope you are all keeping well.

AFM - I have not felt well at all since last night.  The night started well and the craic was great, however the food was not so good.  Started to feel ill at 10.30 and by midnight had to go home.  Our friends our a great support and understood why.  Was up all night with bad stomach and pain in my chest.  Not sure why.  Was worried about scan and possible ohss so think it might have been reaction to my anxiety.  Scan luckily went well though and some of the pain prob coming from cysts on both ovaries, especially the right.  Dr Traub said these will be drained at EC.  Now praying i get lots of pain relief as had probs with cysts last time too and found EC really sore.  

Good nite girls. Thanks to you all for being such a good support.  It really is priceless.  This site really does help you feel like you are NOT alone in all this!!!  

Emma McC xx
Emma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
hope everyone is enjoying looking at the beautiful snow!its lovely to look at but unreal to drive or walk in!  
its been really busy on here!
Misse how are you feeloing now hun!the time is really flying isnt it?      for a christmas miracle for you hun!     
tbm am so sorry hun take some time to heal for you and dh  thinking of you hun     
ermitrude welcome back hun that was fast coming around again hun! am      this is your time hun and you have a christmas miracle too!     
anniebabe how are you hun hope you get good news today from the clinic.im sure everything will be fine tho!     
emmamc hope you are feeling better hun. i hate when i feel sick after eating a dinner and then for the dinner to not be that nice either!hope the pains ease off for you a bit hun!take care of yourself!    
francine try and hold off till otd really hun! think we all get tempted to test early no matter what we all say!i was going to do it but held off till otd!actually on otd i was so scared to test!couldnt look at it had to get dh to do it! am      you get your bfp hun!oh as well i was fully convinced it hadnt worked either!     
patbaz how are you hun?    
plusone hope things have calmed down a bit hun!and that things are going well!
michele_h how ayou hun?    
sunbeam how are you hun?
well thats all for now!
talk laters!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Tbm am so sorry honey    .  Take good care of yourself and dh for the next while.  Thinking of you both. xxx

Sorry to hear you were unwell Emmamcc but glad that doc will be able to drain the cysts for you at ec.

Francine try to hold on a couple days longer before testing as if its bfn you'll be questioning if it was too early to test and your head will be melted honey.  Try hold off until Wednesday.    

How are you Mrs B

Anniebabe a very similar thing happened to me on my first cycle, went to first scan expecting all to be perfect as always was for iui to be told i wasn't responding as well as i should. So increased meds from 225iu gonal f to 300, at next scan things were better but not great - anyway got to ec and collected 7 eggs, 5 fertilised and all 5 made blast - unfortuately no bfp for me but that was due to my immunes not the eggs. So hold on in there honey, you will get there.

Similar thing happening again this cycle, was brought in today - only cd4 as they have me on 450iu gonal f and wanted to make sure that i didn't over respond.  Anyway as its only after my 3rd day of stimms and af still not fully gone there was only one follie but my lining was good at 5.74.  So they've upped me to 600 unless my bloods say otherwise and back in again on Wed.  Its amazing really as not a bit worried about it this time as i know my body just starts off slow and then kicks in and cd4 is incredibly early to be scanned.  So we'll see what Wed brings - just hope i can make it to the clinic.  Lots of snow forecast tonight for down south!!


----------



## wee emma

thanks plusone and missE and everyone else    really fed up today. 

i really hate my work, there's a girl in here and she's pregnant and you'd think that no-one else had ever been before. everyone is constantly going on and on about it, every detail analysed.

Ermitrude how did you know is was immune isssues? had you been tested for things?

Francine good luck with your test    

tbm so sad to hear that


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!  
Ermitrude glad your keeping upbeat hun!you are right though its far too early to be analyising from that scan today hun!some peoples bodies can be slow to start but once they get going they pass out the rest!   hope your stqying safe sounds like a blizzard up there! theres a lot of black ice down here in kerry wouldnt like to be walking around town today it be like an ice rink!   
wee emma sending lots of      your way hun! i know how you feel and its soo annoying you just want to scream at the top of your lungs!
i hope im not being insensitive but i understand you are not having any more tx's? would it be worth a go to have your immunes tested and if something popped up you could take it from there  or would suroogacy not be an option for you ? if i being too nosey feel free to  
sending lots of      to you hun x


----------



## plusone

Hi girls,
TBM I am so sorry it is so hard      It is so unfair.

Anniebabe I had problems with stimms last time even after two previous cycles that almost resulted in OHHS, they put it down to stress.  They did increase my dose but by the time they decided to i was 10 days on stimms so was a bit late and it just caused a cyst.  Your just a week on stimms so that should be better, better to get in there early.  Hopefully you will not need to though.  My estradial was still really low so the drug was obviously not getting into my system rather than it being high and ovaries not responding.  They have me on standard dose again as scared of OHSS with other cycles though kinda worried same will happen again.  I had loadsa follicles they just did not grow!!!     Annibabe

Francinne good luck with your test.....do what feels right for you but do remember a day can change things.

Ermitrude hope wednesday shows all to be growing.

Emmamcc I hope the scan today reassured you and you can relax the best that you can going through this whirl of emotions!!!!  If you are worried at all just ring the rfc and get advice.  When will they scan you again.

MichelleH and Rosecat hope your hanging on with positivity!!

AFM wednesday starts stimms really nervous now I say it out loud.  Just hoping with the weight loss and being a bit more relaxed with life in general I get to EC this time.  Also a bit worried with this snow.  It is so bad round us thinking I may not make it to scans or ec (if I get that far). But really should just stay positive.  have to say last time when stimms did not work I kinda thought it was our punishment for using donor but that is just silly.  

Love to all my cycling buddies


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - Sorry for just getting back to you all now. have been feeling very fed up for the past few days and didn't want to be depressing you all so I stayed off this site! Still waiting to do my HPT on 2nd December. Am dying to do one now but I won't. keep getting cramps "down there" and shooting pains. just waiting on my Af to start. Will keep you all posted anyway

Don't know where to start with the personals but here goes!

Gilly80 - hi how are you doing? I'm sure you're looking forward to your NHS tx starting. Hope you're feeling more positive now. By the way, did it matter that you didn't get your day 2 bloods done? Hope your tx is all on course as you thought it would be.

Plusone - please try to stay positive. please be reassured that you are not being punished for anything! Hope the stimms go well and you have a successful EC. Keep us posted anyway.

MissE - How are you doing? How is the HRT? Any side-effects? Hope all is going well for you. 

anniebabe - how are you doing? Sorry to hear that your scan on Mon wasn't exactly what you hoped. Hope it gets all sorted for you. at least you know you are being well monitored. No news with me. still waiting here anxiously!

Francine & MichelleH - hope the 2 of you are feeling more sane than I currently am! I actually feel demented! This has def been the hardest part of the whole tx. I have pains constantly which makes me think AF is on its way. Feel so fed up. How do yous feel? Do you feel as negative or is it just me??

wee emma - just wanted to say hi. don't think I've been in touch with you before. can understand how you feel - I'm totally fed up aswell! Maybe we'll wake up in a better mood tomorrow!

Mrs B24, Ermitrude, Patbaz, Emmamc - just wanted to say hi to you all. I don't mean to be ignorant but I have scan read posts today and am going to have to read over all your posts properly so I can actually ask you relevant questions! ermitrude - I just noticed your in Dublin. What's the weather like down there? I'm in Co.Armagh and its not too great here at all!

TBM - i haven't been in contact with you before but just wanted to say how sorry I am for you. I can only imagine it must be just devastating. It is so unfair.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how is everyone this evening. it is so cold outside.

Rosecat hang in there huni, i'm keeping everything crossed for you     . I'm ok thanks, no major problems with hrt yet. I'm in Co. Armagh too huni.  

Plusone good luck for starting stimms on wednesday.     

MrsB how are you and the babas huni?  

Annie sorry your scan didnt go as planned. Hoping things get sorted and the next scan brings you better news.  

Francine and michelle hope you ladies are keeping well.

EmmaMc hope the scan today helped reassure you and that they get the cysts sorted for you huni.

Ermi how are you getting on with all the drugs?

Wee emma sending you big hugs  , people can be so inconsiderate.

Patbaz how are you doing huni?

Chat later.
Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Miss E - I'm hanging in here - just about! Glad to hear there is actually another person in Co Armagh who's going through the same thing! (I'm not really glad, but you know what I mean). Everywhere I look everyone round here seems to be pregnant or just had a baby! Very annoying. I really hope your FET goes well for you in Dec! I really do.


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, only getting a chance to post now, its been a busy night!

Thank you all so much for your kind wishes as regards my scan yesterday, your shared experiences have really helped me to try and see the situation in a more positive light, i have decided that i can only do my best and wait and see what the next scan brings. 

I rang the RFC today at 4pm and was told to increase my dose to 300 per day between today and thurs and then i have to go in on friday for another scan, i have to collect more drugs from the royal tomorrow because i dont have enough for the increased doses, so i am hoping the increased doses will do the trick and that my body is just being a bit slower to respond than the last time.
The nurse i spoke to today just told me how it is, no sugar coating it from her    she just said we are hoping the increased dose will show "something" on friday rather than show "a lot" and they will make the decision then of whether or not i will make it to EC, lovely to be told over the phone in work ehh, they certainly arent blessed with sensitivity down in the old RFC are they, but hey ho, what can i do only up the dose and think positively that it will be enough to get me to EC, really really hope it is enough as i think i could cope a lot better if i at least complete a cycle and get a BFN rather than fail before i even get that far, so thanks again girls for all your support it really means a lot   

Thanks esp for sharing your own experiences Ermi and Plusone and good luck Ermi on Wed for your next scan, cant wait to hear how you get on, now that we are having a similiar time of it and Plusone good luck starting your stims on Wed    and    for both of you.

MissE thanks for the hotwater bottle advice, i even took one to work today and used the cold weather as an excuse as to why i had it with me hee hee   

Rosecat, not long now til your OTD, i really do have a good feeling that your tx will result in a BFP and i look forward to reading your post confirming this very very soon, just not before thursday, no early testing young lady         

Emmamcc, my cycle and scan buddy    sorry to hear about your cysts and i hope they wont be too painful, i too thought the EC was quite painful 1st time around, just hope i get to experience it again, what do i mean, of course i will be experiencing it, sure we will be in beds next to each other - thats my PMA kicking in, good luck for your scan on thurs, my next one is on fri but i dont have a time yet, the ever helpful nurse told me to make it when i collect my prescription from the RFC reception desk tomorrow so we will see, really praying hard that the increase in drugs works, anyways i'm away to bed so chat soon A

Hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well, A


----------



## Sparty

Annie have you tried the curaheat patches available in boots? Great for keeping the tummy warm during stimms.


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Anniebabe - thanks for your positive wishes - I actually feel more positive after reading your post! No sign of AF yet although I had all the tell tale aches and pains "down there" this morn and rushed out to the toilet convinced it had started - but it hadn't. So I a still in limbo. will def keep you posted. Was going to test this morn as my DH and I are both off but just thought I'd leave it - was afraid it would be negative and would wreck our day off together!
What a lovely tactful nurse you got at the RVH! I thought it was just the consultants who were like that! Anyway I really hope that the increased meds get working and you see more than "something" at your scan on friday. Really hope it all goes well.


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Anniebabe.  I posted on the other thread last night and forgot to post it here too.  Have been thinking about you a lot and  ing things go ok and that we can continue on the this road together!  Its great now i can put a face to the name for you your DH and DD.  Hot water bottles are deffinately the business in this weather and really do help the discomfort.  Hope you get plenty of opportunity to get your feet up with one.  Its prob the only bottle we will be allowed this Christmas!!  I am now off work and feeling quite uncomfortable.  

My dad is a great support as him and his wife went through this about 15 years ago and he was saying poor Emma i'm sorry you are sore.  I said i actually feel very lucky!  although I am in pain I thank God every day for my blessings and am so lucky that ICSI is available.  My dad and his wife were not so lucky.  I also have my DD and I never take that for granted.  I really am one of the lucky ones even though i have had to have ICSI to get her I feel like this journey has made me and my dh better for it and we could not appreciate our dd any more.  I just really hope that we can give her a sibling to grow up with.

Hope everyone is keeping safe and warm in this beautiful but dangerous weather.


----------



## michelle_h

Hey all,

Just a quick one...

Rosecat - I feel exactly the same as you do but I have felt the same since et. Just keeping my fingers crossed

Francine - How are you doing?

Big hello to everyone else

M x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi MichelleH - was actually just thinking about you and francine and was wondering how you both were getting on. I really hope this works for us! Getting really fed up and worried now!

Francine  - how are you? Hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Francine

Just a very quick one, the 2ww is almost done. Af really feels likes it'll be here tonight.  Still really trying keeping the faith but it's hard when all the signs are telling me that af is imminent.  Rosecat and Michelle, I hope you are more positive than me. Hold on to hope, no matter what happens for me this cycle has given me hope for the future.    Thinking of you both xx     for good news for you both


----------



## Francine

Ps hi to everyone else and thank you for all the good wishes.  Can't tell u how anxious I am so keeping it short tonight. Francine x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. Just getting a chance to pop on now.

Rosecat, michelle and francine i'm      hard for you ladies. Sending you all .

Emmamc hope you are ok huni and the pain settles for you. 

Annie hoping the higher dose makes the difference for you huni. RFC are definitely not known for their sensitivity.  

A big hi to all the otgher lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Francine - thanks for getting in touch. I feel exactly the same about the AF pains and MichelleH does too. I'm think that maybe this is a good sign - we can't all be getting our AFs can we?? Surely at least one of us (please God all three of us) is going to get a BFP! The only good thing is that we all are having these pains, we all think AF is on the way and in fact none of us have starting bleeding - maybe this a positive sign for us all. Well I'm really praying that this is the case! Good luck to you. I really hope the 3 of us (and indeed everyone else on this site) gets BFPs.


----------



## emmamcc

Rosecat, Francine and Michelle.  I also had crampy pains before I got my BFP and had them for a few weeks after that and actually bled at 5wks for a week.  I think it might have been because i had 2 embys put back and only one baby.  I also have a close friend who had exact same experience and also bled twice and both BFPs.

Please hold on to hope.  I am really Praying for you all and hope and hope with all my heart so much that you will be celebrating BFPs. 
I know these words are easy to type and we dont really know each other on this site but I really really do mean every word.  I think about you all a lot and feel like we are in this together in a way.  I really am praying every day and am full of hope for you all.

Emma x


----------



## emmamcc

Hello everyone.  Its great to have cycle buddies this time round.  Great to talk to people in the same boat.  Makes it feel a bit more normal when i read everyones posts and realise i'm not alone.  The support really is priceless!!

AnnieBabe - Hope you got good news and have started on your new dose of Gonal.  Been thinking about you all day.  ing you are ok chick!!!!!


Mrs B24 - Thanks chick i'm feeling a lot better, however still having quite a bit of ovary pain but it will be all worth it (I hope). Hope you are keeping well and safe in the snow.  I was out playing in it for about 15 mins with my nephews this afternoon.  I really missed getting out in it last year as i was expecting dd.  Oh were did that year go!!!!

Ermitrude - Hope you are feeling ok with your change in tx.  Such a stressful time without this.  ing everything goes to plan from here on! 

Wee Emma - Sorry to hear you are Feeling Fed up.  I wont pretend to know how you feel but I really do hope that your good days outweigh the bad in this rollercoaster of emotions!!  I really do pray and I know its not for everyone but I really do  for a miracle for you.

Plusone - Oh i hope everything goes to plan for ya chick. Oh and no more chat about punishment!!  There is absolutely nothing wrong with anything you are doing!!!!  

Rosecat - Not long now but i'm sure the next 2 days will be a lot longer for you than me!  It is one of the scariest, exciting emotional things you will ever go through and I really hope and  you get the BFP you deserve.  I will be thinking about you and wish you all the best.  sending you lots of  babydust!!

Miss E - Scan really did help thanks.  also relieved to know that the pains are cysts, which is not a 1st for me and that tx is going to plan.  I hope all going well for you too chick.  Looking at your little ticker and only 8 days to the 7th Dec.  It is flying in for me.  I really thought Nov would feel like a very long month.  ing everything continues to go to plan for you too.

Hi Mollycat.  There are a few of us having ET on 10th - if all goes to plan fingers crossed!! My test date will hopefully be 24th.  Hope you are in feeling good and am  ing for your BFP!!

Jillyhen & Fitfinn - Welcome to the rolercoaster.  Hope you are still on a high and that the next month flys in for you and you can enjoy Christmas knowing that your time is almost here.  

Boboboy - Good luck for the 7th.  Have you far to travel? 

Irishbird - I hope you get some time to take it easy soon.  I am feeling so tired at the moment and am so glad to be on AL at the mo.  Lucky you getting your new kitchen and bathroom.  I'm sure you will be glad to get the work finished and get it the way you want it.

AFM - started leave early today.  Starting to feel uncomfortable and still not recovered fully from my sleepless night on sat.  Left work at about 1pm today and thats me off until 15th dec.  I am very lucky and the girls i work with are very supportive and were also there for me the last time.  Even though I started taking stimms on wed its only all sinking in now.  The discomfort is bringing back memories!  Just wish i had known about FF then.  

I really do wish you all the very best and really do pray every night for myself and all my cycle buddies!  I wish you all all the best on this rollercoaster.  Sending  , and    to all. 

Goodnight Emma.


----------



## emmamcc

I had posted this last message last night on other thread, but don't think many people are using it.


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, hope you are all well, not sure if everyone is now moving over to the Dec/Jan/Feb thread so i will just post here and see what happens   

Emmamcc i just read your post on the other thread are you moving over to that one or just hoping between the two, dont wana lose my cycling buddie      and i know what you mean about putting a face to the name it is strange cos everything on this site is very friendly but usually also anonymous so you never actually get to meet the ladies in the flesh so to speak! Hopefully i will see you again if my EC goes ahead as planned for next Tuesday i really hope so, i had to go to the RFC today to get more Gonal and i have a scan aptmt for friday morning at 7.45am yikes that will be an early start and i will have to go on my own cos it will be impossible to get my dd minded at that time of day so my dh will have to stay at home with her, so fingers crossed i dont get told bad news - but i am trying my hardest to be positive and i had my 2nd acupuncture session today and the lady who does it is really spiritual and i feel really positive after talking to her and i have been having pains around my ovaries so i am hoping that means the increased drugs are having an effect.

I totally agree with you about how lucky we both are to have our DD's how fantastic is Kara, my Abbie is just a sweetheart i could eat her up she is so adorable and i am so grateful every day for having her she really is the light of my life and without ICSI she wouldnt be here and both me and my DH appreciate every day with her even more because we had to wait so long to have her and boy was she worth the wait    

Thanks Sparty i have been using the Curaheat patches esp when at work - they wont do any harm and they do feel lovely and warm in these arctic conditions we are having so thanks for the advice, anymore tips to increase my follies would be most welcome   

Rosecat, michelle and francine,  please try to relax and not analyse every twinge, i know its easy for me to say and when i was on my 2ww with my first cycle i was exactly the same as you and was convinced on lots of occasions that my AF had started and then when i checked it hadnt and i got my BFP and that was my 1st ICSI cycle so take some comfort from the fact that it can and does happen with your first cycle and i am really hoping and praying for your BFP's very soon sending lots of              to all 3 of you lovely ladies.

MissE thanks for your good wishes and you are right the RFC staff could all be doing with a good dose of  sensitivity training   

Ermi good luck for your scan tomorrow, i hope your follies have been growing nice and big over the last few days, cant wait to hear how you get on       

Plusone, good luck with your first jab tomorrow, the next 2 weeks will fly by and you will be ready for your EC and the dreaded 2ww   

Hi to anyone i have missed, going now to lie down with a cup of decaf tea and a hot water bottle, oh the glamour of it all is toooo much lol


----------



## anniebabe

Emma we were posting at the same time - spooky, i wasnt sure about the other thread either, so just posted on the original one

Hows your tonight?


----------



## plusone

Just a quick replay
Anniebabe hope the increased dose works for you......i have every faith it will

Emmamcc Hope all is running smoothly for you.

Girls we are so lucky to have our DD i love my little girl and then some she is amazing!

Irishbird are you nervous about you first jab I am so nervous and excited.
in order to be able to focus and relax girls tonight I wrapped every christmas pressie i have bought which is nearly everyones as I have been very organised this year knowing we would be cyclin now.  the tree is up.  And santa   has sorted dd stuff (not wrapping hers as would be here till next christmas)!!   So now I am all vitamened up hot water bottle at the ready, boiler programmed for a hot bath every evening, post transfer (being positive here) vitamens purchased and ready to rock and roll.  Oh and not going back to work till January needed to do that to decrease my stress!!!  With all this organising the big man upstairs better have a BFP in store for me and us all!!!!!  Oh and I went for the easy option of buying extra milk for my protein thought the purchase of a cow was a little drastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Thanks girls for your support.  Say a wee pray for you all every night!!!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well on this freezing cold morning! Just wanted to say hi to you all.

In particular - just wanted to say to Emmamcc and Anniebabe a big thank you for your reassuring words last night. Glad to hear that other people felt the sorts of pains I'm getting and still got a BFP. Also it's great to look at your signatures and see that your ICSI tx worked first time - gives me hope so thanks again. 
Anniebabe - hope the extra meds are working and you're still on course for EC next Tues. 
Emmamcc - Hope you are not too uncomfortable with the meds and that you're enjoying the start of your time off.
Francine & MichelleH - hope you are both hanging in there and are feeling ok.

AFM - I'm still waiting anxiously here. Really tempted to do a test but can't as I'm afraid of the disappointment I might have to face. No sign of AF yet although I have a lot of pains down there. Keep trying to convince myself it must be something else but I don't know. Anyway I have booked to get my bloods taken in the morn with my practice nures so I can send them off to be tested by GCRM in the morn.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Talk soon.


----------



## sunbeam

Rosecat I had lots of AF pains (still do) but got a BFP so PMA!!!!     

Good luck to Francine and Michelleh     

Plusone and Irishbird good luck with your cycles!!!!     

Miss E how are you honey? Love your bucket of babydust!!!!

Emmamcc hope you enjoy your leave...hows stimms?  Im off work too and so glad cos of the weather!!!!

Hope everyone is wrapped up well!!!

S x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Girls
I have been offline this last few days as we have been lucky enough to have had work cancelled due to the snow, but internet at home not been working 

Rosecat & MissE I am also in Co.Armagh    We recently moved here from Belfast 

Anniebabe - don't worry about the rfc in my experience they ahve about as much sensitivity as a bull in a china shop.  Try not to let them bother you and keep up the PMA!

Rosecat MichelleH & Francine  stay      I am looking forward to hearing about your BFP's

MrsB - How's it going chick?

MissE - How is HRT treating you?  I had last pill this morning and start the dreaded HRT on Monday    Just cant wait til et on 21st dec.  I spoke to my boss this morning and he has given me 21st & 22nd off then its xmas holidays so will be off work during 2ww.  Not entirely sure if this is a good thing or not. 

Hello to all the other lovely ladies on here heres some babydust for everyone.              

Pat
xx


----------



## wee emma

hiya ladies    hope you're all well   

any of you recommend an acupuncturist near lisburn?

thought we might give that a go.

ta


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Rosecat keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow, hoping you get an early christmas pressie.

Patbaz hi huni, woohoo to taking your last pill.  It is so great to get stopped. Hoping af comes along and hrt can start on schedule for you. Hopefully you wont have any problems with hrt, i'm not doing too bad on them. Definitely nothing compared to taking the dreaded spray. That is so good of your boss giving you those few days off. I am taking the first week off but am going back to work the second week, at least i will only have a few days before we get off for xmas.

Sunbeam how are you huni? I'm good thanks. Your wee ticker is moving along rightly now.  

Wee emma how are you doing? Sorry cant help with acupuncturist, i only know the one in portadown and his wife on the lisburn road.

Plusone sounds like you are all organised. Hope all goes well for you. Love the idea of you buying a cow.   

Emmamc and anniebabe how are you lovely ladies getting on today?  

Michelle and francine thinking of you both.

A big hi to everyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## michelle_h

hey all..

ok i have a confession to make - I needed the   today but they werent here and i tested 4 days early. Got a bfp but dont want to get excited as it may not be a true result agggghh going insane!! 

Michelle x


----------



## sunbeam

Oh Michelleh im so excited, I know its early but sounds good to me!!!!  Congratulations!!!!  Im just delighted!!!!


----------



## wee emma

oh michelle          its a definite bfp for you         

missE, don't mind belfast or portadown to be honest as i'm half way between


----------



## sunbeam

Hi MissE im great, just cant wait to the 15th to my scan, its like doing the 2ww all over again!!  Glad to hear you are taking some time off to relax I personally think you need it and at least then you have only a few days til the hols...R u all set for christmas?


----------



## Sparty

congrats Michelle on the bfp

Wee emmma I went to Cathy at finaghy http://www.acupuncturebelfast.co.uk/Finaghy1.htm It was £40 for a 50 minute session. I thought she was great, and it would be handy when coming from lisburn.

/links


----------



## michelle_h

Thanks girls - I just hope and pray its a true result!!! shouldnt have tested but couldnt help myself!!  

M x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - hope you are all well. Thanks for your best wishes and advice.

PatBaz - glad to hear you're another Co Armagh girl! 

MichelleH - absolutely delighted for you for your BFP!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just brilliant!

I couldn't wait until tomorrow to test and tested this morn ---------------got a BFP also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely delighted! Did 2 tests and they both came back positive! ClearBlue digital said 1-2 ks PREGNANT! and First Response gave the long awaited 2 lines! Have been carrying them round in my bag all day. Feel like getting them framed and keeping them as a souvenir! Have to get bloods taken by my practice nurse in the morn to send for GCRM for testing. She's going to do a urine and blood test also so hopefully I'll know more in time.

Francine - hope all is well for you and this is a bit of positive news for you.


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, hope you are all surviving the freezing conditions ok, i am in work today and have not taken my scarf off all day  cannot get heat into my body, have my hot water bottle with me again tho for my bellyjo - have to keep those follies growing PMA PMA    
I feel as if i am gona burst out of my trousers and have been getting loads of pains so i am hoping the increased dose is working, cant wait to get home and get my pj's on and esp cant wait until my scan on friday morning to see what is happening in there 

Michelle congrats on your BFP, i know its early to be testing but it sounds good to me - brilliant start to lots more BFP's on this thread, take care and enjoy every moment  

Rosecat only 1 more day til your OTD, i see you were getting bloods taken today so does that mean the GCRM will ring you with your result, do you not do your own home PG test?
Bet you cant wait     PMA and prayers for your huni, you will get your BFP 

The same goes for you too Francine, good luck pet    

Emmamcc how are you getting on today hun, all ready for your scan tomorrow? Did you get your xmas tree up yet and if not what is keeping you

Ermi how did your scan go today?

Plusone and Irishbird how did your first jabs go today, hope you are both well!

And thanks plusone for your good wishes y'day and get you all your pressies wrapped, i have a confession to make, so have i,   i decided to get super organised this year cos i was not a bit organised last year so everything is near enough done except for a few stocking fillers for my DH so its a great feeling knowing i dont have to traipse round the shops in the crowds and i can just relax at home with my feet up (as if with a 2 year old)!

So is milk something i should be having loads of at the mo then, need all the help i can get 

MissE hope the HRT is still going ok and i bet you cant wait til your scan next week to get the go ahead for the next step, i really do hope we are on the 2ww together  

Patbaz good luck with starting your HRT next monday and i know you have first hand experience of the RFC's not so wonderful "ways" enough said 

Hi to anyone i missed by mistake, chat laters A


----------



## anniebabe

ROSECAT, WHAT DID I TELL YOU, CONGRATS TO BOTH YOU AND YOUR DH I JUST KNEW YOU WOULD BE GETTING YOUR BFP AND YOU SOOOO DESERVE IT - ENJOY EVERY PRECIOUS MOMENT, YOU HAVE WAITED LONG ENOUGH TO SEE THOSE PG TESTS READING POSITIVE. LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT


----------



## Francine

Rosecat and Michelle - congratulations to you both, fabulous news in time for Christmas!!!  

I am delighted and thrilled for you both, you must be so excited!!!  after all the effort and waiting and waiting you have got the outcomes you we all long for, enjoy the magic of being expectant ladies!!  You have lots to celebrate and can now relax and look forward to next 8 months ahead.  I wish you both a very healthy and happy pregnancy, you are blessed xxxx.
  
I too took my test this morning but got bfn.  No af so not over til it's over I guess so will wait and see. In the meantime your fab news has spurred me on to get going again asap if the outcome is what I think it is.  

Thank you so much fir the friendship during the last month or so, any girl on this page getting a bfp is such a super boost of confidence that we will all get there.  I'm on iPhone so don't know how to do anything fancy.  Enjoy the celebrations, these are precious days for you that you ll remember foreverxxxxx


----------



## gilly80

congratulations rosecat and michelle

gilly xx


----------



## patbaz

Rosecat and Michelle a huge congrats  to you both am delighted you got your bfp's

Francine have you tested too early maybe. Especially if there is no sign of AF. Stay positive you never know babe

Pat
xxxx


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Anniebabe- thanks so much for your best wishes. Absolutely delighted. Going to nurse in the morn and sending bloods over to GCRM - hopefully if GCRM get them first thing in the morn I will have my result by Fri afternoon and will know I bit more now. Hope everything keeps going well.

Francine - thanks for getting in touch. So sorry about your BFN although do you think that the fact Af hasn't come and you've tested early maybe means that your result is inaccurate?? A lot of people on this site seem to have reported BFN readings right up until the official test date. Hang in there. I can totally understand that it will kill you waiting although if Iwere you I would test again tomorrow and get your bloods done. I really hope it works out for you. Good luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else - how are you all getting on??


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Congrats Rosecat & Michelle on your BFP's today  wishing you both all the best for the months ahead 
Francine I'm  ing your result changes
good luck to all the other ladies on this thread xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls - just a short one tonight as i feel like i have hit a brick wall!!  Could not sleep last night with discomfort and indigestion and totally shattered today.  Anniebabe - I did get my tree up today.  I then went and lay in the bath for an hour and i am now hitting the sack as my eyes are so tired and sore.  I don't think i will take much rockin tonight!!  Have a really early start and scan is at 8.05am.  Only in Antrim so not too far.

Congrats to Michelle and Rosecat.  So delighted for you!!  
Hope everyone is keeping well.
Nite all! 

Emma
XX


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
Michele and rosecat congrats on your bfps!     for a safe pregnancy for both of you!     
francine am so sorry hun      stay positive tho am      it was too early to test and you get your result on otd hun!     
a big hi to everyone else! sorry if i missed you!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Michelleh and Rosecat congrats on your







+







......im delighted!!!!

Francine many on these threads go on to have BFP's on test day.....so PMA!!!!


----------



## Nattee

Michelle and Rosecat              So happy for you both. Havent commented on this thread for a while but have been following your stories. Huge congrats on your BFP's!

Francine im sorry. If you have tested too early please try again. Mine was bfn a few days before otd.         

Love to everyone else whatever stages you may be, may it all be     

xxx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi all

Getting quiet uncomfortable now.  Totally shattered after my early morning.  Have another one tomorrow.  Folicles not very big so got bloods done and have to go back again tomorrow. May also need higher dose.  Exactly what happened the last time.

Anniebabe Hows you what time is your apt tomorrow.  I have apt at 8am.  Another early start.  Oh well all worth it.  

Hope everyone is going well.  Have read through posts but will send relplies later.  Off now to get some lunch.  I'm only up again since going back to bed at 10.30am!

Emma x


----------



## sunbeam

Emmamcc sorry to hear you are uncomfortable....put your feet up honey....good luck for tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi everyone - just want to thank you all for your best wishes. It really means a lot especially since I want to tell the world and I can't as the only people who know are my parents and a couple of close friends! So thanks again Anniebabe, Sunbeam, DanniiDoots, Nattee, Emmamcc, Gilly80, Patbaz, MrsB24 (hope I haven't missed anyone!). 

Anniebabe - in case I forget later, good luck for your scan tomorrow.
Emmamcc - good luck for tomorrow morn. Hope your follies are getting bigger!
Francine - hope you are ok.
michelleH - hope everything ok with you too. I'm sure you and DH are delighted.

just have one question - GCRM are going to ring me tomorrow with my HCG levels after they test my bloods. They said they'll be telling me to arrange a scan for 3-4 weeks time. Has anyone else done this or arranged it? Is it an early pregnancy scan to see a heartbeat or what?


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, Francine i am praying you get your BFP on your OTD, hoping that you just tested 2 early, so sending lots of      your way.

Rosecat good luck with your blood results tomorrow, did you sleep at all last night or are you just totally on cloud 9 Your scan at 3-4 weeks should show a heartbeat and let you know if you have one or two babbas on board, how exciting, i'm sure the RFC could do the scan for you or maybe even your local hospital to save you having to pay the RFC anything, most hospitals have an early pregnancy unit and they could scan you there, so so pleased for both you and your DH, what a fantastic early xmas pressie     

Emmamcc, it is a really early start these scans so i am not surprised you are tired what was the queue for the car park like this morning, just to give me an idea how early i need to leave to get there on time, my scan is at 7.45 so i will no doubt see you tomorrow morning, i am going on my own as i said in y'days post, will your DH be with you? 

Have you to ring later for the blood results? You said this is what happened last time aswel, so did they increase your meds last time and then you got to have your EC, sorry for the spanish inquisition   but i am just really panicking in case my follies havent increased any even with the increase in my dosages - i am feeling lots of pains in my ovaries, altho a lot more y'day than today so i really dont know what my scan will show tomorrow - just hoping and praying that i get to my EC -so lots of              for us both   

Hi to everyone else, more laters A


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls

Big big congrates to Michelle and Rosecat - fantastic news.

Francine am hoping you just tested too early honey.

Emmamcc we seem to be having a very similar cycle.  Fingers crossed for you for a good scan tomorrow.

A big hello to the rest of you wonderful ladies.

Afm scan was disappointing yesterday, despite the increased dose still not much going on but af only finished on Tuesday.  My consultant rang me later yesterday afternoon and he's not very concerned at the moment due to the fact that af lasted 7 days and only finished on cd5.  So in again tomorrow and hope to god there's more than one follie on each side - tbh not feeling too much activity in the ovaries so we'll see.  But doc did say that it will probably mean that i'll stimm for longer and ec pushed back all going well.  

Worst part is the weather in Dublin is just mental - we'd close to a foot of snow last night and the clinic is so close to the mountains but thankfully dh is going to drive me tomorrow.  Had to work from home today as couldn't budge the car from outside the house!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Rosecat and michelle congrats on your BFPs girlies, hoping you have happy healthy pregnancies.  

Francine hoping you have just tested too early.  

Ermi hope the scan tomorrow brings you good news, take care in the bad weather.    

Emmamc soory you are feeling very uncomfortable, put your feet up huni.  

Annie hope the scan tomorrow brings you good news, keep up the pma.    

Sunbeam how are you doing huni?  

Nattee hi huni, how are you doing?  

patbaz hope all is good with you.  

MrsB hope you and babas are well.  

Counting down now til my scan, hoping my lining is behaving itself and growing well.

Chat later, must go do some work.

Emma xx


----------



## plusone

MissE hope your scan shows that your lining is good to go.

Patbaz glad you are making progress

Irishbird how you finding the jabs I am just hoping something is goin on in there

Ermitrude hope next scan shows more activity.  It is hard to wait.
Emmamcc hope the scan goes well tomorrow and you do not need higher dose
Anniebabe hope the increased dose is doing its job. 
It is so tough for you all last cycle I was the same but i am on same starting dose again so hoping it is enough.  It is such a rollercoaster!!!! 

Sunbeam how you?

Rosecat scan will be to look for fetus and heartbeat and if you had 2 transferred should be able to see how many are there.  Congrats on your BFP
Michelle I am sure you are over the moon.  Good luck to you both for the next 8.5 months

Francine when is your official test date please do not give up till then as i have said before i got a BFN and the next day official test date got a BFP also make sure it is your first pee oh and if it was the test they give you in clinic it is rubbish use a clear blue/first response.

AFM can feel little nips on my right side so hoping that is good sign.  Needing to plan my scan on mon.  with milatary precision if this snow keeps up   I have to be at royal for 7.10 and it normally takes me an hour to get to belfast may have to camp in the entrance to get ther on time.  So nervous about it with history of cancelled cycle.  been doing the zita west realx cd but only works when the door bell does not keep going FLAMING POST MAN!!!  
My DD who has no idea about tx told me today when she was an angel god told her she would have a brother or a sister so lets hope she is right!!!!  Took everything not to cry when she said it!
Love to you all


----------



## michelle_h

Hey all 

THank you all so much - I did another test today and still positive so still hoping its a true result

Rosecat - congrats again and has it sunk in yet?

Francine - Dont give up!

Nattee - hows pregnancy going for you?

Miss E    for your lining

Ermi good luck for next scan

PLusone - i felt nothing throughout my jabs nothing at all!

Love and babydust to all 

M x


----------



## anniebabe

AAAAHHH plusone, how sweet of your DD, you really cant love them anymore if you tried sure you cant, my DD is truely the best thing that ever happened to me and my DH and so want to give her a baby bro or sis to look after/boss about    good luck with your jabs and monday will be here in a flash for your first scan    and   

Ermi sorry to hear your 2nd scan hasnt shown as much as you hoped, i have every faith it is just cos of your late and extended AF and that your next scan will show loads more little follies containing big juicy eggs   

MissE glad to hear the HRT is going well and the time is really flying along now - wont be long til your scan and then your little snowbabies will be back where they belong      for your BFP

Emmamcc have you gone for another early night    good luck for your scan tomorrow and more than likely see you in the dreaded waiting room, wonder will it be as packed as sunday morning, good luck to us both anyway, really hope we both get good news        

Hi to everyone else A


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls.   Have my Christmas tree up and house is almost tidy again!!  

I got a call from the rfc at 3pm to say that my bloods were back and to up my dose and just wait for scan on Sunday.  I actually remember this happening the last time.  I was at Origin and did not have my purse and my mum had to pay for the extra injection.  Not worried at all.  I'm sure it will be ok.  I am definitely more relaxed this time and don't want to get myself upset unnecessarily.  I am still feeling uncomfortable but just keep telling myself no pain no gain!!  

Annie last time I had the same prob.  I had totally forgot about it until today.  I just remembered when i was waiting to give bloods.  My mum was with me and she had to pay for the extra meds last time.  It did not delay egg collection for me.  Dr Farig was so relaxed about it that i didn't even realise at the time that it might have been a problem so did not get stressed so doing the same this time.  The parking is the one good thing about early apts.  No queue at all.  Definitely the best time to go for parking. So glad i dont have to go tomorrow, but would have been good to see you.  Hope all goes well! Next scan Sunday morning.

Hi to everyone.  Hope you are all well.

Nite all. Emma xx


----------



## Francine

Hi all, just v short update.  Got bfn and af on test date.  Gutted but we definitely have hope for the future.  We will get going again in new year.  Good luck to all you ladies, I'll probably go off air for a while but I'll will be thinking of you all and praying for healthy and happy pregnancies for each and every one of you. This site has been fabulous support to me so thank you for helping make me stronger. Good luck to all ladies cycling - keep pma.  Best wishes to all the bfp ladies, just love hearing the positive outcomes from the journey we are all on Xxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Francine


----------



## wee emma

so sad francine     

well i have bit the bullet and have booked an acupuncture appointment for january   . Apparently they do 6 months, once a month. A girl i work with keeps dreaming of me with needles poking out of me so i thought why not


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Francine i'm so sorry honey    .  Take good care of yourselves.

Emmamcc sorry you're still uncomfortable but it'll be so worth it!!

How did your scan go Anniebabe??

Good on ya Wee Emma - a good acu can work wonders so you just never know    .

Little twinges sound good Plusone - hope the weather obliges with your trip on Monday.

Congrats again Michele.

Afm had my scan today and tg a bit more activity going on - have 4 follies of a decent size and potentially 4 others.  So still trudging along, doc has put my 3 days behind schedule because of af so today was effectively a cd5 scan in real terms - so looks like ec will be towards the end of next week all going well.  Just have to stay warm now and rest up.  Thankfully no additional snow here today and definitely didn't feel as cold so pg that's the nasty weather on the way out.

Ermi


----------



## justone

Hi Francine
My heart goes out for you tonight.   You're in my thoughts and prayers!  Take care!      B


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Francine, so sorry    look after youself and DH

Michelle & Rosecat,   on the BFPs.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I am just back from my works christmas dinner.

Francine i am so sorry huni, take some time and recover.    Thinking of you.

Ermi glad the scan showed a bit more movement, hopefully ec will bring you some lovely eggies.   

Emmamc hope the increased dose does the trick.   

IrishD how are you doing huni?  

Wee emma good on you. I find acu really relaxing hopefully it will help you.  

Patbaz how are things with you, only a few days til hrt.  

Annie how did your scan go, hope it was good.   

Rosecat and michelle how are you ladies.  

Plusone wishing you luck for your scan on monday, hope this snow clears up a bit. I know what you mean about your relaxation process being disturbed. Every time i put my zita cd on my hubby bangs the doors and gets into bed and tosses and turns and it is so annoying.       I have told him he is not allowed to come to bed at the same time as me, i need 20 mins of peace to listen to the cd. What you little one said is so heartwarming, she sounds so cute.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Nattee

Hi MISS E   Im doing good thanks. Still find it hard to believe im pg but it brings a big smile to my face to know i am. I hope things are going well for you. Those zita cd's are great arent they? If you can listen undisturbed i had the same problems!  

MICHELLE i have been unfortunate in that i am suffering severe morning sickness, hyperemesis. Its awful. Im on 3 tablets a day plus a daily injcetion and some days im still sick, most days i feel it. Its a small price to pay though. Everything else has been fine. Had a lovely scan last week where i learnt its an 80% chance im having a little girl! I presume ill be seeing you on the BFP thread soon!  

Hi to everyone else.Hope you're all happy and progressing well whatever stages you are at xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Francine im so sorry honey      to you and DH.


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls
I have a question and warning TMI coming up. I have af started but it's very different this time. I have all the excruciating pain I always get and the sickness I always get but the flow is very spotty and it's brown. I haven't been on the pill for years. Is this normal I don't want this to screw everything up if I don't have a proper bleed? 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Pat the one thing i know is that the pill can completely alter your af.  Like you i hadn't been on it in years (i reckon 10 at least) and my af is normally 4 days max and not too heavy.  But after the pill i had the worst af ever, severe pain and very heavy flow and it lasted for 7 full days.  So i'd say anything is 'normal' for an af after the pill but if you're worried give the clinic a quick call just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## patbaz

Thanks ermi think I will phone RFC n the morning. It's just that af is usually so heavy and this is so light  

Pat
xxx


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, so sorry i was awol for a couple of days   

Francine so sorry to hear about your BFN, take care of you and hubbie, its just so unfair   

Ermi, 4 + 4 follies sounds good to me, and i'm sure the extra few days on stims will make a big difference to their size so good luck for your next scan and your slightly delayed EC   

MissE glad to hear your tx is progressing without a hitch, all good for you, when's your lining scan? Have you had any acupuncture this tx?

Patbaz i 2nd what ermi said, just ring the RFC its what they are there for and it will save you worrying yourself unnecessarily   

Emmamcc hope your increased dose of meds is having the desired effect and those follies and eggs are growing lovely and big and juicy, good luck for your scan tomorrow, cant wait to hear how you get on     

AFM i had my scan on Friday morning and they seen 6 or 7 follicles on my left ovary and 1 or 2 on the right they just arent as big as they need to be so i am stimming on the increased meds until sunday and then have another scan on mon morning when they will tell me when my EC will be, it was to be on tue but is looking more likely to be wed or thurs but i am just delighted to get this far after the scare i got last sunday when i was told there was very little happening. It must be more and more common that the ladies arent progressing as quick as they would like cos there were 4 of us waiting to have bloods taken on friday morn all for the same reason    ah well a couple of extra doses and it seems to have done the trick, thank goodness   

I had another session of acupuncture today and i totally zoned out during it, sooo relaxing and i cant recommend it enough, thats all from me for now, x-factor is calling and the jungle of course.

Hi to everyone else i didnt mention A


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evein all!
francine so sorry hun  take some time to recover and hope to see you here again soon!we are all here for you if u need us hun! x
ermitrude glad to hear you gor good news hun! 
patbaz whenever i was on the pill before i always was light ! hope your good hun!
anniebabe great news on your follies hun! x
misse not long now hun!
natte where have you been hun?has the sickeness shown any sign of easing?great news on the scan! x
a big hi to anyone i missed! x
afm am totaaly wrecked scrubbed the house from top to bottom today well dh did all the more difficult work like clearing out under beds etc!feels so good to have it all done! 
well thats all for now!
talk laters!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Patbaz my af was very different to usual when i took the pill this time. My af is usually very heavy and can last up to 14 days but this time it was pretty much how you are descibing. I only had one day of heavy flow. RFC will hopefully be able to put your mind at rest.

Ermi hope you are doing ok. Hope the smaller follies have increased in size at your next scan.     

Nattee lovely to hear from you huni. So sorry to hear you are still suffering with sickness though.  

Sunbeam how are you doing sweetie?  

Annie hope the incresed meds do the trick huni. Fingers crossed your scan on monday brings good news. My scan is on tuesday morning huni, really nervous. So cant believe it is less than a week til my ET.  

MrsB hope you are well huni. Dont be doing too much huni, let your hubby run after you for a bit.   Thats what i plan to do over the next few weeks anyway.   

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Hope you are all having a good weekend. I'm so excited now, i put my christams tree up today and am feeling really christmassy.

Emma xx


----------



## Nattee

Hi Mrs B! I struggle to keep up im so tired after a long days work followed by my classes! The sickness seemed to be easing then BAM it came bacl full force last week, even on the drugs i was throwing everything up. Its no fun! How are the twinnes? How are you?!
xxx


----------



## michelle_h

Morning all

Annie and emmamc - The same thing happened to me I wasnt producing eggs quick enough and they wernt as mature as they should have been, so they upped my dose and gave me an etra days worth of drugs.

Francine - thoughts are with you hun  

Nattee - sorry to hear about your ms, hopefully that will pass soon! - I didnt realise you were from Birmingham ,maybe ive read incorrectly! but thats where dp is from !

Soooo I tested again this am as its OTD and still BFP. Really cant believe it as I feel so 'normal' ie like AF will be here any minute! I always thought when I got that BFP i would be chuffed , and I am, but theres now this whole new world of what if and im worried sick!! Just gotta keep    

Thanks again girls for all the support you are all truly amazing!

Love and babydust 

Michelle x


----------



## irishbird

Hi all hope you are all coping with this awful weather.  I was out for a walk with the dog earlier and it was lovely when I left the house about one but I stopped at my friends house for an hour and when I left to go home about 3 it was absolutely freezing!  I think we are in for a very cold one tonight sitting here in front of the fire with the hot water bottle on my tummy!

I am having mild period cramps since i started taking my injections on Wednesday which I dont remember having on my last cycle has anyone else experinced this?  Plus one I am coping with the injections ok I am diabetic so am used to injecting myself but the needles for the stimms are far bigger which makes me a bit queasy just before I stick it into myself.  How are you getting on with them?  Good luck with the scan tomorrow I am starting to feel a bit nervous about mine.  My scan is at 8.05 am and I have to travel from Newry we have really bad snow and ice here so will have to leave really early to get there on time!

Michelle I so know what you mean about getting the BFP and feeling differently than you thought you would.  I was so petrified that something would go wrong.  I am praying for you that everything works out and your BFP stays with you for the next 9 months.

Francine my thoughts are with you at this difficult time. 

Bit of a freaky thing happened in work the other day a girl who doesnt know anything about my IVF/ICSI came in and said that she had a dream about me that I was expecting twins! There was a couple of seconds pause until I answered back that it was a nightmare and not a dream and that got everyone laughing but I was a bit stunned.  I am not superstitious at all but keep thinking maybe it means something!


----------



## patbaz

Irishbird. I had af like cramps when I was stimming and I ended up getting ohss. So it's a good thing you have your scan in the morning. I know from experience that RFC aren't the easiest to deal with but be sure and tell them how you have been feeling. Good luck huni. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## irishbird

Thanks for that Patbax I will make sure I tell them.  I had suspected OHSS with my last cycle so I think the RFC will be looking out for it happening again.  I just feel like I am having a never ending AF I will be glad when the scan is over tomorrow and I know what is going on!


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, hope you are all cosied into the house on this freezing cold night, i am heading for an early night very soon, just wanted to put on a quick post to see how everyone is   

Emmamcc how did your scan go today, have been thinking about you all day and i hope the extra doses of gonal have worked a treat for you, you have been very quiet on here lately    missing your craic   , are you having your EC on tuesday as originally planned?

MrsB_24 thanks for your kind words and i hope you are right and my follies have been maturing nicely all weekend, fingers crossed, take care of you and those twinnies   

MissE as i said i hope you are right about the increased meds doing the needful for my follies, cant wait to find out, and Tues will be here in a flash for your scan and then you are all set for ET on Friday isnt it?

Michelle, its great to hear you experienced similar problems while stimming, great in the sense it gives me hope that the final outcome can still be good, as it has been for you, bet you are still on cloud 9 and so you should be - what a special time of year to get this fantastic news - enjoy every moment of it   

AFM i am having my 3rd scan at the RFC tomorrow so i will then be told whats next for me, either another day or 2 of stimming or hopefully that my EC will be on Wednesday and then ET still on Friday as originally planned, which will still give me an OTD of Xmas Eve, i havent been having as many pains in my ovaries over the weekend so i am hoping that isnt a bad sign and that the necessary "work" had already been done so i am cautiously optimistic and feeling as positive as is poss   

Good luck Irishbird and Plusone for your first scans tomorrow, hoping all is happening just as it should for you both   

Hi to Ermi, hope the meds are still going ok for you, take care   

Sending lots of                    and                  to us all at our different stages.


----------



## plusone

Irishbird jabs are going fine not really bothering me this time just glad to be doing it again.  I too have cramps in tummy and a bubble nipping feeling on both sides,hoping it is a good sign but who knows until I get scanned in morning.  I have decided that if not much in size to ask for an estradial last time they waited till day 6 and then checked only to find it was really low.  My appointment is around same time.  Will have to leave home at 6.45 to be there on time.  Irishbird hope your workmates dream is a good sign spooky!!

Anniebabe what time is your scan? another early start? hope that it goes to plan and ec can be on wednesday.  Hope that they see some growth in there.  I am glad you are being positive as me mother would say nowt changes with worry.  Though have to say i never listened to that much.

Michelle it is hard to not worry but once you progress you will begin to relax and then when you give birth, you worry about them the rest of your life!!!!

Patbaz do not worry about what AF looks like on pill what needs to come away will be assured!!

Ermitrude and misse how are you both?

Heading to bed now, irishbird might see you in the waiting room even though will not have a clue who you are LOL
Lets hope this will go to plan for us all!!!  and we get our BFP


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls.  Hope everyone has had a good weekend.  I have had a hectic weekend.  Went to see Peter Kay on Friday.  Some laughter was just what the doctor ordered.  Also had some fun in the snow yesterday with my wee brother in-law and even built a snowman.  Have not posted in a few days but have been reading this thread.  Just did not have time to post.

What are Zita CDs??  I once had a relaxation tape from the dentist to stop me grinding my teeth at night.  I loved it and it really worked.  I would love something like that on CD as my tape player is not working as well as it used too.  Its the only tape i have now too.

Anniebabe - Goodluck for your scan tomorrow.  So hope my wee cycle buddie and I are on our 2ww as planned!!  Will be checking for your update tomorrow. 

Plusone - hope all good with you.  I thought i was organised!  I have still got stuff to do as I have been a bit uncomfortable.  EC on Tue so gonna try and get stuff done tomorrow.  Really loved the comment made by your dd.  Oh that really sounds like a good sign. I'm sure you felt so proud of the wee cutie!!

sunbeam - hows you.  Are you still off work.  I'm not due back until 15th.  

Patbaz - hows you keeping.  Hope your af has eased and someone was able to offer you some advise regarding the pill and af etc. I was on the pill for years due to heavy painful af and it worked a treat.  it really calmed mine down.  It was a real God sent for me.  I was off for my 2ww last time and would like to do the same this time, but dont have enough leave.  Due back on 15th but will see how i feel closer to the time.

MissE - Hope you are feeling good and tx going to plan.  The Christmas season really does help keep your spirits up. Really helps getting the decorations up.

Michelle - Hope you have had a great weekend and are still on a high. Its very hard to stay positive at times.  I found it very difficult and prayed every day that things would go to plan.  Once you have your scan you will feel a lot better.

Rosecat - I am so happy for you.  I remember doing my test.  I couldn't believe it and done another one.  Did you get your scan sorted.  I had my 1st icsi with Origin and a bad bleed and ohss at 5 weeks.  I went to early pregnancy clinic at RVH and was admitted for a couple of days.  During my stay as an inpatient i was seen by Prof McClure at the RFC.  The Rfc and RMH really were fantastic and saw me again when i was about 10 weeks.  It didn't seem to make any difference that i had been with Origin.

Ermitrude - Hows you feeling. Glad to hear things are coming along a bit better.  slowly but surely.  Hope it continues. 

Francine - I hope youand your dh are ok and wish you all the best of luck for the future.  You are in my thoughts and prayers at such an emotional time.

Wee Emma - I had reflexology and acupuncture before my last treatment and i found it really helped with ovary pain and also cured a back injury.  I really think it is great and i found it had many benefits.  Definitely helped me relax too.

IrishD - hi chick.  how are you doing??

Nattee - really sorry to hear you are having a rough time.  Its not nice especially when you have been through so much to get to this stage.  Hope you can begin to enjoy it all very soon.  

Mrs B24 - Hows you and your pg going.  Hope all going well. Well done you and DH with getting house scrubed.  So wish i could get on top of all my housework.  Its just never ending!!!

Irishbird - I also got crampy and uncomfortable when i started my injections but tried to see this as a good thing.  I tell myself that if your folicles are growing as you want them then you will maybe feel some discomfort.  Keep telling myself no pain no gain!! lol.  Not always that easy though.  I would have loved twins 1st time round as me and Dh are both twins and love being twins.  Now that i have dd twins does sound scary but I would still be delighted. Hope you are feeling better.  Good luck for tomorrow.

AFM - I had my scan this morning and have 6 follicles on left and about 5 on right.  Doc said it was hard to tell on right as i have a bit of fluid.  He also said that fluid and discomfort could be a sign of ohss and that i might need to freeze all.  Have EC on Tue and will find out then.  I know i will be so disappointed if I have to wait.  Another period of being in limbo. Got a bit tearful at the apt and doc tried to reassure me.  We will not really know until tue. Will just have to relax and wait.  Glad to say that i took my last nasal spray and jab today.  I hope that is THE LAST!!

Hi to anyone i have missed.  Hope everyone is keeping well.
Goodnight, Emma  xx


----------



## patbaz

Morning all
first off good luck to all the girls having scans this morning!

Emmamcc: I had a freeze all and I know how disappointing it can be but you should drink plenty of water and that should stop ohss developing. When i had ohss I drank isotonic drinks and they really helped. Also they told me I could do fet on my 2nd period so you wouldn't have all that long to wait if worst came to worst. Also zita west relaxation cd is fab I got mine on amazon and had it next day well worth it 
Misse not long now huni xx
afm I am havin the worst period ever. I have now started to bleed heavily and am throwing up and all that goes with one of my periods. I am so bad this morning I can't go into work. I start hrt today so on my way now it won't be long

hello to all the other ladies on here. Hope you are all well 

Pat
xxx


----------



## plusone

Well ladys scan went not great loadsa of small follicles one measuring about 1.2cm at day 6 of stimms so got estradial done and have to ring later to see if i need to up dose.  consultant i saw think my consultant should have put me on a bit higher a dose from the start as this happened last time.  on the plus side they are talking about uping my dose today rather than day 10 like was the case before so      it makes the difference.

Emmamcc hope all goes well at ec and you do not have to have a freeze all.  be positive.
Irishbird and anniebabe how did you get on today?

Patbaz Hope you start to feel better soon.

I hate all this not knowing driving me insane.  i know it is so worth it but please give me a break and let this all run smoothly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patbaz

Hi plusone. I am sorry your scan wasn't what you hoped for but hopefully you blood results will give answers and you will continue with this tx. I have just had a bath to ease pains but no joy . I hope that this will all be worth it in the end 

Pat
xxx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, just a quick post as i am in work and need to actually do something (for a change!)

Emmamcc sorry to hear your scan was a bit of a worry, its funny we expect them to reassure us but quite often they just throw up more worries, but i have every faith your EC will go well and you will get your ET as planned, i will be thinking about you tomorrow, so chin up pet and good luck, big     

Plusone sorry to hear your scan wasnt as you had hoped, i'm sure the bloods will help the RFC to decide what to do for the best, i'm sure you were cross when the doc said today that you should have been on the higher dose from the start     , not what you want to hear a few days in, your tx sounds very similar to mine, i had bloods taken last sunday and had to ring last mon for the results when they inc my dose to 300 a day from then until now, and it has made a big difference so i hope it will be the same for you       

Irishbird, how did your scan go?

Patbaz sorry to hear you are having the AF from hell, look at this way, it is the last time you will see that little witch for 9 months so PMA all the way and good luck with your HRT, take it easy at home and hopefully the pains will get better soon         

Hi to everyone else and chat soon, really have to go and do some work now


----------



## anniebabe

What am i like, forgot to say about my own scan   

Had my scan this morning and all looking a lot better than last week, Dr Traub did the scan and he was very nice, not sure exactly how many follies i have but they are more the size they should be and i have to stimm another 300 today and go again tomorrow for my 4th!! scan and then looking towards EC on Thurs, this will be confirmed at my scan tomorrow so i am very pleased     

Chat later A


----------



## patbaz

Hi Anniebabe
great news about yours scan results yay!!  Not long to wait now 

Pat
xx


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe so delighted all has gone well.  rang RFC this afternoon and estradial is up at 1500 or something so to keep taking standard dose then come in on wednesday for another scan to see if any improvement and probably will not lower dose will keep me on 187.5 instead of dropping to 150.  i really feel like the drugs are working terrible headaches nausea and sore on both sides. So just hoping they will grow there was about 6 follicles on each side today just tiny!!!  Argh this rollercoaster is insane.  On the way home from picking dd up i got car stuck nightmare and now in my garden i am knee deep in snow so not sure how I will get to scan on wednesday How do you ask your bro to take you to royal and an ungodly hour in his 4x4 without him wanting to know what for

Love to you all
Irishbird how did your scan go?


----------



## anniebabe

Thanks Pat and Plusone and i know what you mean Plusone, on our last cycle everyone and their dog (so to speak) knew about our treatment but this time we decided to keep it to ourselves and there is only my sister who knows about it so it leaves us in a bit of a predicament about getting a babysitter for our DD, mainly cos my sister had her 1st baby 3 wks ago so its a bit much to expect her to mind our dd especially when any of the appointments are usually at stupid o'clock      so far my DH and DD came to my 1st scan and i went to my 2nd and 3rd and now my 4th tomorrow by myself which is ok but i would rather my DH be there with me for moral support esp cos of the uncertainty of my follies this cycle but what can you do, its a lovely "problem" to have and one we will just have to work around   

My sister has offered to look after my dd for my EC and ET which is more than i expected her to do, she more than has her hands full but it is gona save us any awkward questions from anyone else we may have had to get to babysit for us, sorry for rambling   

6 folliciles on each side is brill at this early stage and the next few days will def see a growth spurt for them, thats what happened to me, i could see the size mine had grown to really clearly on this mornings scan   

Just hate the thoughts of the drive into Belfast in the morning with all this snow and ice, but it will be worth it, PMA          for all our follies and juicy eggs   

Emmamcc good luck for your EC tomorrow, cant wait to hear how you got on and will be thinking about you loads, big   

A


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all? Are you enjoying all this snow, there are about 5-6 inches at home. Took me 2 and a half hours to get home form work tonight.  

Annie glad things went well today, hoping tomorrow brings you great news    . What time is your scan at tomorrow? I'm in a 7.35, maybe see you in that waiting room huni. I know what you mean about having to drive in the snow.

Patbaz sorry you are having af from hell. Hope you feel better soon. Just think all that old lining is coming away to make way for your lovely thick comfy lining for your lovely snowbabies.  

Plusone 6 follies on each side sounds good, hoping they get bigger for wednesday. Get the heat on your tummy huni. Hope the snow clears up for wednesday.    

Emmamc sorry your scan was a bit of a worry huni. It is frustrating when things dont go to plan. I had a freeze all and it was so difficult. Drink 2-3 litres of water a day huni amd patbaz has a good idea with isotonic drinks. Hopefully everything will continue as planned for you.   The zita west cds are really helpful, they help you relax and focus specifically on each step, pre transfer, ET and post transfer.

Irishbird how did your scan go huni?

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls - What a day!!!  My dh left Coleraine at 12noon and only got to Antrim at 5pm!!!  A bit worried about getting to RVH in Morning.  Have to be there for 8.30am.  Gonna leave in plenty of time.  

Patbaz - thanks for your message.  Gonna get that Zita West CD.  Hope you are feeling better now chick.  Wont be long until you are on your 2ww now.  x

Plusone - Sorry to hear your scan did not go as well as you would have liked.  I was same last thursday and now they are talking about ohss!!  Its so unpredictable.  I am praying all goes well for you now chick.  Know what you mean about the added worries of travelling in the snow.  My DH Mum said she will get us to RFC in morning in her 4x4 if need be.  

Anniebabe - Sorry to hear your tx has been extended.  Why cant anything just be simple!!  Hope you are ok.  Keep the faith chick.  We will both have BPBs by the summer!!

MissE - Thanks for your message of support.  This site has definately helped so much.  I wish i had have known about it during my last treatment.  I have been drinking lots of water.  Reckon i will be up all nite running to the loo!!  

Hi to everyone i have not mentioned above.  Hope everyone is keeping safe and warm in this weather.  I am cooked as my DH put on a big fire and it is now 30oC in our living room!!!  

So hope i sleep tonight, but i doubt it.  Good nite all.  
Emma xx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi MissE, good luck for your scan tomorrow morning, mine is at 7.45 so may very well see you there!! Hope i get there on time with this snow and ice, but i suppose if i am a bit late its not as if they will send me packing, not at this late stage, altho nothing would surprise me with the RFC,    so good luck again and i'm    you are well on your way to your FET on Friday   

Emmamcc - what can i say, good luck for tomorrow huni, i will be thinking about you and cant wait to hear how your EC goes, just take as much pain relief as they offer you and you'll be fine, big hugs  

Thats all for now, my bed is calling and another early drive to the RFC for scan number 4 for me in the morning, nite girls A


----------



## patbaz

Morning all
just wanted to say good luck to all those who have scans today 
Also be safe on the roads 

Pat
xxx


----------



## anniebabe

Morning girls, just a quick post to say i am not long back from the RFC and my 4th scan and have been given the green light to take my ovitrelle injection tonight and i have my EC on Thursday, 2 days later than originally planned but i am just soo relieved to be having it at all.

MissE hope your scan went well today, cant wait to hear how you got on   

Emmamcc hope your EC went well and wasnt too painful,    and    for your eggies getting jiggy tonight   

Back on later to see how everyone is doing now A


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe you have given me hope that i will make it to ec!!!!!!  Well done you!!!


----------



## anniebabe

Plusone of course you will make it to EC, PMA          really works wonders   

Good luck for your scan tomorrow morning, i am looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow before the EC on Thurs when i will be taking as much pain relief as poss


----------



## anniebabe

Ermi when's your next scan? How are you feeling on the stims now?


----------



## patbaz

Anniebabe that's excellent news mrs!  Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow . How were the roads this morning?


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Annibabe great news and enjoy being drug free tomorrow.

Emmamcc sorry that they think you may hyper stimm but loads of liquids especially isotonic ones should really help.

How did your scan go MissE??

How are things with you Patbaz??

Plusone hopefully I'm going to give you some hope too .............

Just back from my cd12 scan and after a very slow start i'm in for ec on Friday.  Have 5 good sized follies and maybe one or two more but given my low amh that's about spot on my doc reckons.  So have a reduced dose of stimms this evening plus intralipids and we'll be set for Friday.  So so relieved because after the scan on Friday it really looked like i was going to be cancelled.  So keep up the     Plusone and hopefully you'll get there too.

Ermi


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations ermi. Am delighted for you good luck for Friday


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congratulations Ermi & Annibabe, keeping everything crossed for you.

MissE, how did your scan go hun?


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls - Just a quick post as I am feeling rather rotten and very fragile.  Got 10 Eggs this morning.  Glad to say that although it was sore it was no were near as bad as last time.  Was so nervous though which i think didnt help.  All on track for ET on Friday.  

Glad to hear all went well for Anniebabe and Ermitrude.  
Will log on tomorrow to read everyones posts.  For now I'm in bed with my Hot water bottle with my DH waiting on me hand and foot as the saying goes!  

Emma x


----------



## Ermitrude

Well done Emmamcc - 10 is a great number.  Hope your slave performs well this evening for you and that you aren't wanting for anything!!

MissE honey hope you got on ok today?


----------



## patbaz

Emma that's fab news 10 is great just think of them in the love lab tonight 
glad it wasn't as bad as last time. Make sure dh looks after you 

afm: I am on day 2 of hrt and still have painful af and to top it all off I have a really bad headache . Does anyone know if it's ok to take painkillers as I am having fet this time?

Pat
xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Emmamcc - congrats on the 10 eggs, make full use of DH pampering you  

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry i'm only getting on now, i have been out galavanting round ballymena getting in some christmas shopping.

Scan went really well. They expect the lining to be over 7-8mm and mine is measuring 11mm so all set for ET on friday, woohoo!!!! Have to up my dosage of hrt tomorrow and start the lovely gels. My next hurdle is my embies surviving the thaw. Really        they do well. Will phone rfc on friday morning and get a time for ET. Thanks for thinking of me ladies.

Annie great news on your scan huni,        all goes well for EC. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.   How did you find the roads this morning. We had to go really slow through Lurgan cos the roads were so bad but the motorway wasnt too bad.

Emmamc congrats on your 10 eggies huni, that is fab news. Hoping there is loads of action in the love lab tonight.      

Patbaz how are you, have sent you a pm huni.  

Ermi great news you have got the go ahead for ec on friday, i'm sure you are relieved huni. Sounds like you have a good number of follies and hopefully will get some lovely eggies.  

Plusone stay positive huni, you will make it to EC sweetie. Sending you loads of                                                                                 

IrishD how are you doing huni?  

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

MissE - woohooo!!! for ET on Friday.  Keeping everything crossed that your embies do well, sending them lots of     I'm doing good thanks hun, trying to get organised for christmas and biding my time till I get back on the rollercoaster.  Will be thinking of you and DH on Friday.

xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

MissE - Congratulations on your scan -          for ET on Friday.


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls, sorry I didnt post yesterday was feeling unwell and didnt go into work after the scan like I was supposed to but I feel better today thank god.  The scan went well I think!  Dr McManus did it who has no people skills as far as I am concerned but she is my consultant and I am used to her by now.  She just said that I was 'fine' and wouldnt give me any more information but as she was filling in my chart my DH had a nosy over her shoulder and saw that she had written 'good early response and 5-6 follicles'.  I dont know if that is a good response at this stage what do you think?

Plus one I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and that they increase your dose if need be.  Thats really frustrating if they havent put you on a high enough dose to start but you have plenty of time to remedy that.

Miss E fantastic news about your scan heres hoping everything goes ahead as planned on Friday!  Delighted for both Anniebabe and Ermintrude that your EC are almost here.  I am dreading mine not good with pain .

Emmamc thats a great no. of eggs here praying for lots of fertilisation tonight!  When I had my planning appointment the nurse said that 10 was the deal number of eggs so its looking positive for yo


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, just another quick post as its late and i am wrecked and have to be up early again after 2 very early starts y'day and today - its catching up on me   

First of all thanks to all the lovely ladies for your good wishes for my EC, Emmamcc, Patbaz, Ermi, Irish Daffodil, MissE and Irishbird, your support really means a lot to me and i just wish i had have known about this website during my 1st cycle   

Emmamcc - 10 eggs is fabulous - you must be delighted and i hope you are seriously milking it with your DH and getting plenty of TLC and pampering    good luck for your phone call tomorrow and cant wait to hear how many embies you have                      one for each of your eggs and lots of wee      too x

Patbaz i would say you could take some paracetemol for your sore heads right up until transfer and then be more cautious, hope this helps and your tx is really moving along quite quickly now too, great isnt it to get nearer to our BFP's - PMA     

Ermi that is great you have a confirmed date for your EC on friday so we will just be one day apart on our 2ww - do you know when your ET will be, mine should be on sunday all being well       

MissE good luck for your ET on friday, we will be on the 2ww together - yikes - the roads through lisburn were pretty bad but everything was fine once i was on the motorway thank goodness, i hate driving in this weather   

Irishbird, 5-6 follicles at this stage sounds like a great start, i had hardly anything and then today was told i have a "nice bunch of follicles" on my left ovary "nearly too many to count" according to Dr Traub so you have made a brill start and i totally agree with you about mcmanus she is my consultant too and i never "warmed" to her, she is very clinical with no empathy at all, its obviously just a job to her   

Thats all from me for now, night night girls A


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Woo hoo MissE that's great news for Friday and wow what a good lining.

Patbaz you're fine to take painkillers up until transfer.  Hope you're feeling a bit better today huni  .

Irishbird sounds like all is going well for you, 5-6 follies is a great response for your first scan.

Hope you get a great phonecall today Emmamcc   

Anniebabe our plan is to get to day 5 for transfer but it'll very much depend on numbers and fertilisation rates.  So all going well tx will be on Wed if not Mon.

Still so so cold here in Dublin really wish the snow would go away!!  Had my first intralipid drip yesterday evening and all went well - just hope that's the secret ingredient for a much wanted bfp   .

Chat later

Ermi


----------



## patbaz

Morning Ermi. I hope that the intralipids help huni. Not long now . Thanks for advise about pain killers but did without and went to bed early last night but still woke up wih headache this morning. But blame the hrt for it, it will be worth it when we all get our BFP's.   

Pat
xxx


----------



## plusone

Morning girlies what a nippy day!!!

irishbird sounds like all is good and you are on your way to ec on Monday.  Hope to be joining you but may need few more days of stimms.  They do not say much but i am so forward they can not help but tell me they say it before they realise.

Patbaz hope your head settles, I too have had terrible headaches this cycle but maybe just the stress of it all for me!

Ermitrude hoping and praying the intralipid is the key to your BFP.  Do you have to stay for long to get it?

Anniebabe not long now I am sure you are excited and nervous all at the same time.  Pray for lots of lovely eggies for you.

MissE thanks for the positive vibes, All the best for getting your emby bak on friday.  your will be able to snuggle up warm while it snuggles in!!

Emmamcc you will be gald when you get Et on friday like MissE  you should relax this weekend and do summit nice.

Irish daffodil How are things with you.

AFM scan went well today things seem to be growing and Dr said there was lots of activity on both side and they appeared to be growing.  Back on Friday and to ring today for dose when bloods are back.  May need couple extra days on stimms but will not know till scan on friday.  Please god let them keep growing I want this more than anything right now!     trying to have a       PMA but in the bak of my head hard to accept it may just run smoothly!


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls Hope everyone is doing well and keeping up the  !

After a sleepless night i nervously made the  call.  We have 6 embryos!!!   !!  So pleased.  Keeping  that things continue to go to plan.  Still feeling bit uncomfortable but nothing unbearable.  Feeling quite croggy but reckon thats due to the pain killers.  Going to just lie on the couch all day today.   All set for ET on friday morning.  Apt is at 10.30am so will get a bit of a lie in.

Anniebabe - Was great to see you yesterday.  Hope you are feeling ok today.  Thinking about you and  ing all goes well at ec tomorrow!    

Plusone - glad to hear things went well today.   ing for you BFP and sending you lots of  !!   

IrishD - Thanks chick.  I am delighted and nervous all at once!!  My dh has been a real star!  How are you doing?  

MissE - Looks like we will be on our  and testing together.  So delighted all going well for you chick.  

Irishbird - Hope you are feeling better today.  It really is a difficult time.  Really is a rollercoaster not helped by some staff at RVH.  I have to say I have been lucky at my last few apts and staff have been great.  Hope all continues to go to plan for you and you will be on your  very soon.   

Patbaz - hope you are feeling better today.  Have you tried migralieve cool strips.  I think they are fantastic.  Also my mum does some reflexology and your big toes are linked to your head.  sounds mad,  and I thought it was crazy at 1st but rubbing my big toes and the strips always help me when i get a headache.   

Ermitrude - So glad to hear you are all set for Friday.  I am  ing that all continues to go to plan.  

Hi to all the other girls i have not mentioned.  sending  and  to all my cycle buddies.  all for all your support.  So glad i found this site.  

Looking at all the smilies and thought i would put some Christmas spirit onto our thread to help our  !!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Irishbird 5-6 follies at your early scan sounds like a good response huni. Glad you are feeling a bit better today. 

Annie good luck for ec tomorrow huni      .

Ermi hoping the intralipid is the key to your bfp huni.     

Patbaz hope you are feeling better today huni. 

Hopeful how are you and your little one? 

Plusone glad there seems to be some movement huni. Fingers crossed a few extra days on stimms will do the trick.     

Emmamc woohoo on your 6 embies huni, that is great news.   Hoping they do well for you for et. It is great to have someone to share the 2ww with huni. 

i thought i would join you with bringing the christmas spirit to our thread. .

Emma xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Girls

MissE great news with your scan....thinking of you for ET....love your xmas thingy at the bottom of your post!!

Emmammc wow 6!!!!  YIPPEE.....thats brill, good luck for ET!!

Plusone good luck for scan on Friday!!

Irishbird all is sounding really good....thinking of you!!

Annie wishing you       for EC tomorrow!!

Ermi hope the intralipid gets your BFP....I have read lots of postitive stories with immune treatments and great rates of BFP's....      for you!!

Patbaz hope all is well honey!!

Hi to Irishdaffodil hope you are well!!

Hi to Hopeful!!

Hi to anyone i've missed!!

AFM just waiting on my scan at Origin next Wed....just hope all will be well!!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Emmamcc, congrats on the 6 embies, fingers crossed for you on Friday.


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, just a quick post as once again its late and i am knackered, another early start tomorrow for me! But i aint complaining   

Congrats on the 6 embies emma, that is fantastic, bet you cant wait til friday for your ET to get those little ones back where they belong for the next 8.5 months     

Thanks to all the girls on here who have supported me through this cycle, and also for all the good luck messages for my EC tomorrow, i am quite nervous which is understandable and i will just be glad when i am tucked up back in my own bed and will know how many eggs i have got, so thanks again girls and i will post tomorrow with an update of how many we got       

Night night A


----------



## patbaz

annie babe i know i am probably too late but good luck with ec today huni xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Anniebabe, hope it all went well for you today


----------



## Ermitrude

Hope all went well today Anniebabe and you're resting up after getting lots of eggies. xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!
just a quick one from me!
congrats emmamcc on the 6 embyos! 
anniebabe hope everything went well for you today hun! 
plusone hope you doing good chick! 
ermitrude am delighted things have picked up for you hun and all the best for ec! 
misse fab news on your lining huni! hope everything be fine for you on friday! ^higme^
patbaz how are you hun?when you having your scan? my clinic told me panadol are safe to take if you have headaches etc! 
irishbird how u getting on hun? 
a big hi to anyone i missed sunbeam irish daffodil, hopeful and anyone else! hope you are all doing well am thinking of all of u ! x


----------



## patbaz

Hi all 
I hope that every one is well this afternoon 
thanks to everyone for advice about painkillers, no headaches today and af cramps have all but gone . 
These HRT tabs are making me very tired I am ready for bed at 8:00 every evening. 

MissE I just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow. I know that you have been a great support to me and I hope that your snowbabies snuggle in tight tomorrow xx

anniebabe. How did today go huni?  You ok? 

Mrs B: I just noticed your ticker today soooo cute !!!!  How are you keeping huni??  You are more than half way there 

Sunbeam : good luck for scan next wed keep us informed 

Plusone: excellent news on those juicy follies . Keep your chin up girl. 

Emmamcc: good luck tomorrow huni. Do you know if you are having 1 / 2 little embies put back?  Just think this time tomorrow you will be PUPO 

someone asked about when my lining scan is and it's on the 17th which seems so faraway but I am happy enough now that things have gotten going again . 
2011 is going to be our year girls 

a big hello to anyone I have missed  

Pat
xxx


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe been checking to see how you got on today Hoping all went well and you gots lots of lovely eggies

Patbaz your lining scan will take no time coming around.  But waitin is hard.  Do you have a time scale for them putting embryo in after that?

Irishbird are you up in morning for a scan.  thank god the snow is melting but up round us it is making driving even worse minor roads as less grip!!  Hope all goes well for you in the morning.

Mrs B24 How you doing.  I am sure time is tickin away slowly for you.

Emmamcc Hope all goes well tomorrow  You will be gald to get those little ones bak where they belong

Sunbeam Hope wednesday come quickly for you.  Sometime all you feel like you do is wait for the next step but hey girl at least we are stepping!!!!!

Irish daffodil, MissE, ermitrude how you all doing?
Hope did not miss anyone

Afm scan in morning so hope to know plan then if not on sun.  Just      make it to EC
    Have felt lots of activity so hoping that is good and not my imagination


----------



## anniebabe

OMG! Where do i start, i am completely amazed by all the support and good luck messages on here for me, you really our a lovely bunch of ladies and have been a huge help to me during this cycle so thank you all soo soo much     

Anyways i had my EC today and got 8 eggs, which we are delighted with considering at my 1st scan i was told there was nothing much to see and my blood E2 levels were not great either so this cycle has been quite a worry about whether or not i would even get to EC never mind get a very respectable 8 eggs, woohoo      I have to ring the RFC tomorrow at 10am to find out how many embryos we get, so      my little eggies and DH's swimmers are getting jiggy tonight, which is more than we will be doing   

So to anyone else out there who is a bit slow to show progress take heart in the fact that the RFC really did an excellent job of keeping an eye on me and increased my meds from day 7 and kept me stimming for 2 extra days and it really has made all the difference, they were very good giving me an extra 2 scans aswell and i feel they couldnt have been better, so praise indeed for the RFC     

So i hope i dont leave anyone out but a huge thankyou to Emmamcc, MissE, Patbaz, Plusone, Irishbird, Sunbeam, Ermi, IrishDaffodil and MrsB24
If i have left anyone out - blame it on the drugs hee, hee, which by the way were excellent and made me feel just a little drunk, which will be the last time i have that feeling for the next 9 months - PMA girls,       

Emmamcc good luck for your ET tomorrow, i will be thinking about you, i have to ring the RFC at 10am to see how many embies i get and i know your ET is at 10.30am so good luck huni and take it esp easy over the weekend   

Sunbeam good luck for your 7 week scan next wednesday it will be fantastic to see the little heartbeat esp lovely at this time of year

MissE good luck for your ET tomorrow - take it nice and easy over the weekend and let those little ones snuggle in tight to mama      

Plusone good luck for your scan tomorrow, as i said earlier take some heart from the fact that i had a slow start so you will get there even if you have to stim an extra day or 2 - its the end result thats important     

Ermi good luck for your EC tomorrow - bet you can hardly believe it is so close, the tx seems to take ages and then all of a sudden you are at your EC so good luck i will be thinking about you       

Irishbird good luck to you also for your EC on monday   

Thats all for now girls and really and truly thank you all soo much for your support A


----------



## patbaz

Anniebabe 8 eggies is brilliant hopefully the love lab will be busy tonight 

plusone I am scheduled for et on the 21st of dec if my little embies thaw ok. Mine were frozen on day of ec cause I had ohss so I just pray that they will be back with me by Xmas 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

That's fantastic news Anniebabe, really hope they have fun in the love lab tonight with dh's swimmers.

Emmamcc best of luck for transfer tomorrow huni - those embies will be back where they belong.

Best of luck with your scan tomorrow Plusone     

You too MissE hope the embies thaw ok for you huni    

Glad the headaches have gone Patbaz - hear you on the tiredness. I'm wiped from all of the drugs!!  But not complaining if it means a bfp.

Good to hear from you MrsB - wow you're flying along now.

AFM all set for ec tomorrow, just taking it easy this evening.  Interested to see how different the sedation is in my new clinic compared to the last.  Last time i was fully conscious and chatting to the nurse during ec - have a very high drug tolerance and thankfully also a high pain threshold!!  Nurse couldn't get over how awake i was.  So will see what state i'm in tomorow!!


----------



## patbaz

Ermi: good luck tomorrow huni xx


----------



## Sparty

Hey Ladies hoping your all doing well and the weather is not bothering any of you.
Annie fab news on the 8 eggies - hope they are getting jiggy tonight and you get good news tomorrow       
Emma good luck for et tomorrow - 6embies is great      

IrishD have you any dates in mind for jumping on the rollercoaster again?

Plusone hope and     the scan tomorrow goes well and you get the green light for ec

Sunbeam good luck for scan 

Irishbird hope your feeling much better and    ec is on schedule 

Pat I'm sure it seems like a very long journey pet but hang in there your wee embies will be back with you soon. Lots of      and     for your scan on the 17th.

Ermi and MissE I keep looking in to see how you girls are doing.. like Pat you ladies have not had it easy to get to this point, can't wait to see you both post your BFPs 
Ermi all the very best for ec tomorrow, I will be    that you get lots of eggs and that this is your time huni       
MissE   your   babies do well and et goes well tomorrow.. lots of        for you pet and hoping you get the best christmas pressie ever
   It would be wonderful to end this year and celebrate christmas with BFPs all round ladies    
Hoping I'm seeing you all on the bumps and babes thread in the new year


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hiya Girls, trying to write & watch Corrie   

Just wanted to wish MissE & Emma good luck for ET tomorrow      

Ermitude - Good luck for EC    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Anniebabe, congrats on the 8 eggs,   you get good news tomorrow.
MissE & Emmamcc, good luck for ET tomorrow,   it all goes well for you.
Ermi, good luck for EC tomorrow,   everything goes well for you.
Plueone, good luck for your scan.
Good luck to anyone I missed with important appointments tomorrow.
Sparty, hope you are keeping well, we have our review next week, but hoping to jump back on in Jan/Feb all going well.

Big hello to anyone I missed.

xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls

Just a quick one tonight.  I have had a horrendous day.  My dd in hospital with bad bug.  Just cant get fluid into her.  I cant even carry her about too much as I still feel very tender and actually have quite a sore side, especially when i cough.  Trying to drink plenty.  Home now in bed and dh staying with dd.  What a day!!!

Anniebabe - congrats on you 8 eggs.  delighted!!  Cant wait to hear your news in the morning.
MissE - Tomorrow its gonna be the 2 Emmas on their 2ww!!  Good luck chick.

Hi to everyone i have not mentioned and hope you are all doing well.  
Good night - Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening All just a quick note from me too!
congrats anniebabe on 8 eggies thats a fab number hun hope you have lots of embies in the morning! 
emmamcc all the best for et tomorrow hun! hope your dd gets better soon hun!  my dd was running up the stairs yesterday to tell ds about sweets and tripped walloped her eye and fell down with shock now she has a huge shiner today poor thing couldnt even open her eye today 
misse all the best for your et tomorrow im sure your snow babies will do fine hun! 
ermitrude all the best for ec tomorrow hope you get lots of lovely eggies hun! 
plusone all the best for your scan hun! 
patbaz glad the headache has eased hun  well over half ways now!  ! im making the most of it as hopefully everything goes well after i have these guys i wont be having anymore. (dont think i could face going through it again-but who knows
irish daffodil how you hun? 
a big hi to anyone i missed!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## irishbird

Cant sleep tonight so thought I would leave a few good luck messages for tomorrow to Miss E and emmamc for your ET in the morning!  Best of luck Ermitrude for EC.

Annie babe well done on your 8 eggs!  Good luck for finding out tomorrow how many have fertilised.

Plusone good luck with your scan I just wish it was over probably why I cant sleep tonight .  Last day at work tomorrow for a week and a half will be so glad to get finished up getting really stressed in there and could be doing without it!

Think I am starting to panic about the EC I was sedated for the last one in Origin and didnt remember a thing.  I dont have a very high pain threshold and getting nervous about the whole thing so my mum who is a nurse said she will give me a diazepam to take beforehand to relax me a bit...hope it works!

Away to bed to try and get some sleep cos I have a very early start in a few hours appt is at 7.35!


----------



## plusone

Morning girlies, scan went well all set for EC on Monday left side showing good size follicles and right just slightly behind.  to ring again at 4 for dose of drugs for today and tomorrow but to take trigger at 10.30 saturday and ec 10.30 monday.  Irishbird how did you get on?

Emmamcc Hope you dd is feeling better soon it is so stressful for you when she is not well.

Anniebabe How rae things with you today you still tender?

Will post more personal later have to pick dd from school main roads are great but my road is worse as can hardly get grip in slush!!!


----------



## patbaz

Plusone that's great news huni. Enjoy your drug free day on Sunday 

irishbird I hope things went well for you today . Don't worry too much about ec it doesn't take too long and I know that you can do it 

Pat
xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

MissE and Emmamcc hope transfers went/go well today.

Delighted for you Plusone that you're all set for Monday.

Hope the extra meds from your mum work Irishbird.

A big hello to everyone else.

Well we had ec at 9.30 this morning and was wide awake again!!! Just don't do sedation it would seem, its my 2nd clinic with different drugs and was still wide awake    .  Anyway we got 4 eggs, initially was a bit disappointed as last time got 7 but as doc said i had 5 mature follies so 4 from 5 is a good return given my very low amh.  Just hope we have good fertilisation tonight.  Doc still wants to go to day 5 if all 4 fertilise so will just have to wait till tomorrow to see!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i never got on yesterday but you ladies certainly can    So much to catch up on.

Ermi well done huni on your 4 eggies, dont be too disheartened sweetie that is a fab number especially when you had 5 follies. Hoping there is loads of action tonight and you get good news tomorrow.     

Plusone delighted for you that you are all set for monday. Hoping you get lots of eggies.     

Irishbird hope you got on ok today huni.     

Patbaz how are you huni, it wont be long til your snowbabies are back where they belong.  

Anniebabe congrats on your 8 eggies, hope you got good news this morning. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Emma how did you get on today sweetie, hoping it all went well for you. Sorry to hear your little one isnt too well, i hope she feels better very soon.   

IrishD how are you huni?  

Sunbeam hope all is good with you. Keeping everything crossed for your scan huni.      

Hi to sparty and mrsb hope you ladies and your babas are well.  

Thank you all for thinking of me and all the good luck wishes. You are such a lovely bunch. I am happy to report that i am now officially on the 2ww. Had 2 grade A 2 cell embies put back. Hoping they snuggle in for the duration.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!
Misse congrats hun on being PUPO !      your little embies snuggle in nice and tight for the next 9 months!     
ermitrude congrats hun on your four eggies!      you have lots of embies in the morning hun! all it takes is one !     
plusone glad scan went well hun!     
irish bird glad all is going well hun try and not worry too much about ec!     
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## plusone

Patbaz thanks can not believe I will actually get to ec this time.  I am not sure when clinic plan to do ET for us but i assume either day 2/3 which would mean 15th/16th that means we will be testing round the same time being     i get that far!!!

Miss E congrats on being PUPO when is your test date is it christmas eve? Wouldnt that be the best pressie in the world!!!  A BFP

Anniebabe how are you?

Thanks B24 everyone is so supportive here

Ermitrude it is hard not to be a little disappointed but it only take one so four is good i pray that they fertilise and you will get your day 5 transfer.  be positive and pamper yourself honey over the next few days you deserve it.

irishbird my cycling bud How did you get on today saw a few people and though wonder is that you?


----------



## Sparty

MissE congratulations on being  Hope them wee embies snuggle in.

Ermi - well done on the four eggs, lots of       and       for good news tomorrow.

Plusone good luck for ec on monday


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, another busy day on here i see  

Emmamcc how did your ET go today? I hope your wee DD is getting better as i type and is home with here mama   

Plusone that is brilliant news that you are for EC on monday, take it nice and easy over the weekend and little bit of pampering will go a long way to relax you for your big day        and      for you

Irishbird how did your scan go today, are you still set for EC on monday too??

Ermi congrats on your 4 eggs today, and lots of prayers and PMA for fertilisation tonight     

MissE that is great news you are now PUPO and we will be on our 2ww together, heres praying for our BFP's                 

Patbaz the 21st for your FET will come round in a flash esp with xmas so close - the days seem to go so fast this time of year.

Thanks IrishD for your good wishes about my EC - everyone on this site is so kind and i really do appreciate it   

AFM i rang the RFC this morning and out of my 8 eggs collected yesterday, 6 were good enough to inject and 2 were not and out of the 6 injected 5 fertilised so we have 5 embies growing bigger and stronger as we speak and they will be going back where they belong on sunday morning - so cant wait to get that last piece of the puzzle in place before i start my 2WW, scary   

Hi to everyone else and i will check in again later A


----------



## MissE

Annie congrats on your 5 lovely embies, wont be long til they are home.     

Plusone my test date is christmas eve, hopefully i will get the best pressie ever.  

Fingers crossed we will have a good run of bfps to come on this thread.     

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
plusone enjoy your drug free day on sunday and all the best for ec on monday hun! 
anniebabe congrats on the five lovely embies hun! not long now until they are home 
misse how are you feeling this evening hun? 
a big hi to everyone else!
dh is gone out tonight for his xmas class party dont like being on my own am such a scaredy cat ! 
im usually good with checking door before opening it if the bell rings! who was it only tv licence man! grrrr! you would think after last weeks budget they would flip off!and so close to christmas! i think i managed to buy another few days i answered in my jammies  tv blaring in backround and said i visiting from cork its my sis house shes not here call back mon or tues. hope he dont call back!will have curtains shut and door locked! see if i buy it now i be screwed every year id have to buy it before christmas!might buy few stamps tho!everything else going good!hope everyone is keeping safe on the roads! 
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey everyone, havnt been posting but have being reading up on everyone , thought it was time i got of me butt and posted 

Plusone , good luck for mon hun   

Miss E Whohoooooooooooooooo Congrats on being 
Hope your feeling ok and your wee beans are snuggling in tight for the next 9 months ahead   
God that would be the best christmas present ever !!!

Ermi , well done on your 4 wee embies hun , and i know people always say this but it does only take one 

Anniebabe , good luck for ET hun , not long now and youll be PUPO

Sunbeam hows you and bump doing  Pm me hun when you get your scan , you know im here if you want a chat 

Emma hope you DD is feeling better , its horrible when they are sick , and you feel so bad when you cant help them , hope your feeling better to hun    

Did everyone hear that babypowder had her wee twins , a boy and a girl they are so cute you could just eat them   

B24 hows you and bumps doing    

Hello to everyone else sorry if i have forgot anyone , there are so many new people on here and its hard to keep track of everyone 

Irishbird hope your scan went well today and its not long till EC


----------



## Irish Daffodil

MissE, congrats on being PUPO hun, hope those embies are making themselves comfortable and snuggling in tight.  
Ermi, congrats on the 4 eggs,   you get good news tomorrow.
Anniebabe, congrats on the 5 embies, they will be back where they belong and snuggling in in no time.  
Emmamcc, hope you got on ok today and hope dd is feeling better.
Plusone, good luck for EC on Monday.
MrsB, I'm a big scaredy cat like you and if DH isn't here I won't open the door at all.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hello again!
seetchilli glad to hear from ya hun! hows everything doing?
irish daffodil how are you hun? would ya believe it was about five mins before he left he called if dh had been gone i wouldnt have answered door plus to top it all off he said when doorbell ring it might have been his mate from college when i shouted who is it and heard its tim i assumed it was one his classmates!hopefully he wont call back no more it happened before in another house and i said same thing and they never called again!oooohhh im such a chancer lol


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls hope everyone having a good start to the weekend.  

MissE - Congrats on your PUPO!!!  I just know this 2weeks are going to drag for us both.  Hope you are getting plenty of TLC. sending  lots of babydust your way!!!  

Sunbeam - hope you are keeping well.  I'm sure you cant wait to wednesday to see that little heart beat.  

Irishd - Thanks chick for all your messages of support.  Hope all going well for you.  

Anniebabe - Congrats chick on your 4 embies.  Roll on Sunday and you will also be on your 2ww.  Hope you are feeling ok following ec. 

Patbaz - thanks chick.  I have a so much faith that 2011 will definitely be our year  !! 

Ermitrude - Hope you are feeling ok following EC today.  Hope you get great news tomorrow.  1st time round i was disappointed when i only got 2 embryos but that was all it took to get my dd.   for your BFP in a few weeks time. 

Mrs B24 - Hope your dd's eye is ok.  How is she today?  Hope your having a relaxing nite without your dh.  I hated it last year as i was too uncomfortable to go out and my dh was at 3 christmas dinners!  Work, football, and one with the lads!!! 

Plusone - great to hear you are all set for monday.  I'm sure you will be glad to do your last jab tomorrow.  that everything continues to go well. 

Irishbird -  I hope you sleep better tonight chick and that all went well at scan. 

Sparty, sweetchilli and hopefulNI- Thanks girls for your messages of support.  Hope you and your bumps are all doing well. ^cuddle^

AFM - ET this morning.  Have 2 grade b 8cell embies on board.  Quite pleases as last time i had a 5cell and an 8cell.  The other 4 were not suitable for freezing so no back ups.  But hoping i wont need any and so wont need to make a decision about what to do with them.  Still feeling quite uncomfortable following ec and still bit worried about ohss.  feels very like last time.  
My DD got home this evening and is on the mend thank God. 

 Thanks girls for all your messages of support.  They really mean a lot and do really help.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. So bored already, DH is driving me round the twist, if i even move he is giving off.  

Emma congrats on being . Hope your little embies snuggle in tight. So glad your dd is on the mend. 

Sweetchilli hope you are well huni. Was so pleased to hear BPs news, i'm sure she is over the moon. Hope she is feeling better. 

IrishD hope you are well huni. 

MrsB hope you are ok huni Hope you had a relaxing nite last nite.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

morning all!
emmamcc congrats hun on being PUPO!     they snuggle in nice and tight for the next nine months hun! glad your dd is home again and on the mend!     my dd is better now although her eye still looks like its covered in dark purple eyeshadow but she in grand form she gone with her dad for the weekend. ds was up then till after 2am last night i fell asleep in sitting room and when i woke at half one he was still watching telly you would think he sleep all day was awake after ten!he might give my ma a lie in tomorrow tho!he going with her this evening. his father th (cencored word) only acts the ejit with him has practically nothing to do with him since was three months old. he met my ds while my ma had him and asked him what he wanted for chritmas and he said a nintendo ds i wont be suprised if he dont get it coz same thing happened last yr only it was meant to b santa present(he rang christmas eve and told me he forgot the psp off phone then for rest of week) listening to the child christmas morning was heartbraking!i wouldnt mind but my ma was going buying it for him! ugggggghhh!!! i could literally right a book on it!!!!
sorry for rambling!!!!
misse take full advantage of dh catering for your every need!  ! you deserve to be treated like a queen!  ! get used to it for the next nine months!


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls

Congrats Emmamcc on being PUPO.

MissE I hear you on the annoying dh, lol!!

Hope everyone else is well.

Afm got the call at lunchtime and 2 of the 4 eggs were immature and didn't fertilise, thankfully the other 2 have perfectly so we're in on Monday at 2pm for a day 3 transfer.  Was very disappointed initially but at least we have 2 and we all know it only takes one.  Just can't get over the difference between this cycle and the one in May when i was on half the meds and got 4 blasts?  Anyway am grateful for what we have and pg they'll be the ones.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Ermi congrats on your 2 wee embies huni, hoping they grow big and strong. Only another few days and they will be home.  

Emma xx


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls well done Anniebabe on your embies and good luck for transfer tomorrow .  Miss E congrats on being PUPO hope the next two weeks go quickly for you until you get to the test date .

Great stuff Plusone on getting to EC on Monday.  My scan went well yesterday but I got a bit of a shock as I have 10 follicles on one ovary and a good number on the other ovary!  I shouldnt really be surprised as my FSH is 4.5 and I know I have a very high ovarian reserve but I have been on the lowest dose of stimms the whol way through.  I am so afraid that I am overstimulating as I have felt unwell since yesterday evening really tired and nauseous just trying to drink as much water as possible to see if that helps.  My EC is 9.30 on Monday morning and Dr Williamson is doing it she did my scan on Friday and is really lovely so I feel a it happier about it now.  

I was in the RFC at 7.30 on Friday Plusone couldnt believe the amount of people who were there at that time of the morning!  I weas looking around at people as well to see if you were there!


----------



## irishbird

Emmamc well done on your ET sending lots of positive energy your way for the next two weeks.  Slept like a log last night thank god!

Ermitrude I had only one egg fertilised out of 12 last time and I got a BFP with it so stay positive!


----------



## MissE

Irishbird great number of follies huni. Keep drinking loads of water huni and hopefully ohss will stay away. Good luck with ec on monday, you are in good hands with Dr Williamson she is lovely. She did my transfer yesterday. Last time my transfer was really tricky but this time it was so straightforward. She was fab.

Emma xx


----------



## plusone

Irishbird try not to worry about hyperstim at this stage not much you can do but drink 2 litre of water a day and keep active.  Last night i was really sore too but has settled again today.  Good luck for Monday you will be taking your last jab now and i will be having mine in a hour. Excited and nervous never slept a wink last nite. Will be glad to stop that flaming spray!!!!!!!

missE hope you are relaxing congrats on your PUPO

Ermitrude it is hard not to be emotional but one little embryo will give you your dream i have been praying for it!!!

Emmamcc How does it feel to be PUPO

Anniebabe how you feeling

Sweetchilli thanks for support.

Must go get psyched for this last jab looks scarey!!!  Love to anyone I have not mentioned xx


----------



## anniebabe

Hiya girls, well i am not long back from my ET in the RFC, Dr McManus did it, she also did my 1st transfer and i got my DD from that cycle so i am hoping that is a good sign, she said it was very straightforward and we are totally over the moon to have 1 grade A 8 cell and 1 grade B 8 cell embie back where they belong and snuggling in nice and tight.

What we couldn't believe is that we also got 2 grade B 8 cell embryos to freeze, which considering we only had 5 fertilise we were just praying that we would have 2 good quality embies to put back never mind be greedy and get 2 ice babies aswell      so so pleased and now the 2ww begins.......but i am as positive as i can be and really cannot stress enough how much i believe my acupuncture sessions have helped, the lady who does it is theee best and i feel like i am floating on air during and after each session, anyways my OTD is boxing day - 26/12/10 - woohoo!

Congrats again to emmamcc and missE on both also being PUPO and you are both just 2 days ahead of me for testing, how will i stop myself from testing on christmas eve...............

Ermi good luck for your ET tomorrow - sending lots of      and      to you and your embies   

Irishbird and Plusone, enjoy your drug free days today and best of luck to you both for your EC's tomorrow, Dr Williamson did my collection on Thursday and she was brilliant, and it was over in less than 10 mins, so lots of                    and                     for you both, cant wait to hear how you both get on   

Hi to everyone else, i am away to take it easy, let the pampering begin lol and thanks again ladies for all your support over the last 6 weeks or so


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Annie congrats on being . Great news that you have 2 snowbabies too. Hoping your embies snuggle in tight.

Emma how are you getting on huni?     

Ermi good luck for et tomorrow     

Irishbird and plusone hoping your ecs go well tomorrow.

Patbaz how are you getting on with hrt? Hope all is well, when is your lining scan?

I am just taking things easy, trying to take one day at a time and staying as positive as possible. Going to ice and decorate my christmas cakes to help take my mind off things. By the time this 2ww is up my kitchen will be like a bakery shop. 

Chat later girls, hope you all are having a lovely weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all just a quick note from me!
ermitrude congrats on your two little embies hun!  they will be fine!all the best for transfer tomorrow! try to stay positive i no its hard!my response to the drugs was totally unexpected but i still got there!!you have two little embies getting stronger as we speak! i really do pray this is your time hun!and its going to be!wait and see! 
anniebabe congrats on being PUPO hun  your little embies snuggle in nice and tight!
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## irishbird

Good luck for EC tomorrow Plusone hope it all goes well and you get lots of eggs! Are you taking any time off afterwards?  I am off for a wwwk but will be back in next week for a few days before the xmas hols.  My EC will be all over by 10 o'clock and my friend just called there with a snuggle blanket for me to get wrapped up in when I get home so i am looking forward to that!

Anniebabe well done on being PUPO and thats fantastic that you have two frosties you must be over the moon  !  Hope your 2ww flies in for you until you reach boxing day.

Good on you Miss E icing your xmas cake I used to make one every year but got out of the habit but I never iced mine. I made DH buy me a massive box of MilkTray today for having to go through this EC so I will be getting stuck into those over the next couple of weeks!


----------



## MissE

Irishbird hope ec goes well tomorrow        . Make sure you rest up afterwards. I have baked 5 christmas cakes this year cos i am selling 3 of them.  Put all the marzipan on today so will ice them over the next day or so and then my favourite bit is decorating them.   I am a bit mad when it comes to baking though, usually i bake several times a week and then have to give loads away. YUM YUM to the milk tray, enjoy them while you are relaxing.  

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

would love to be able to bake as much as you misse! might have a go at chock cake for christmas dessert!i find it relaxing too  !
irish bird all the best for ec tomorrow! you lucky duck with your big box of chocs! 
must go and check dinner!


----------



## patbaz

Hi girls
been visiting relatives all weekend so just a quick post from me. Congrats to our pupo ladies . Congrats to everybody on their lovely embies . Good lick to those have ec or et tomorrow. Sorry no personals but am on my phone on way home in the car. Will doore personal post tomorrow 

Pat
xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Yummy to all the cakes MissE - I can be your agent down south, lol  

Best of luck tomorrow Plusone with ec, hope there are lots of eggies there honey.

Good luck to you too Irishbird - snuggle blanket sounds the business as does the box of milk tray!!

Enjoy the pampering Anniebabe - long may it continue!

AFm all set for et tomorrow, just praying that embies are still going strong.  In at 2pm so have my pre and post acu booked then I'm off to bed for a couple of days.  I finished up work on Thursday before ec and not back to the new year - we close christmas eve till the 4th.  Just praying that my beautiful angel Cillian will send us the best christmas pressie we could hope for this yr.

Love to all.

Ermi


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me as i really have to get my Christmas cards finished and sent.  Have 100 to write!!!  Have 20 done and i needed a break already!!!  

congrats Anniebabe.  Thats great news.  Thinking about ya all day!!

Go Emma!!  I have spent all weekend on the sofa as I still feel bit sore following ec.  A lot better though.  Another day done chic.  Thinking about my testing buddie!!  

Hope everything going good for everyone.  Thank you all for you good wishes and messages of support.  I am praying for you all.  Will have to post some personals tomorrow.  For now i better get writing!!!  Good night girls.

Emma x


----------



## Nattee

Huge congrats to all those who are now PUPO! I got so excited reading all your posts. I   that xmas 2010 is your time ladies. I have a feeling its going to be a really REALLY lucky spell!       

Good luck to all those about to become PUPO. Also very excited for you!   

As i approach 15 weeks i felt really emotional reading your posts on looking back on the whole shebang, ec, et,2ww. You kind of forget quickly! But i feel im revisiting that moment hearing about all you ladies ive been following embarking on 2ww. You have come so far and are doing a sterling job. You all deserve this sooooo much. How wonderful your little embies are back where they belong getting comfortable, making themselves all snug and at home    

Hope everyone is well and keeping a huge PMA. I really believe it has a positive impact. Its an up and down roller coaster but even when i had my days i was convinced it hadnt worked id tell myself until i saw proof by way of af or a neg test there was no way this over. It had every chance and reason to work. Never let the negative take over. Rest lots and laugh lots too, some good advice from the lady who did my acu, Apparently laughter is proven to help so lots of funny and feel good films! And positve visualisation. I took time out for that every day by way of a relaxtion cd, interent videos on implantation and just talking my little ones into sticking around!

GOOD LUCK AND LOTS OF LOVE ALL. I cant wait to hear your good news. Its going to be the BEST christmas!!!           xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Anniebabe,   on being PUPO, hoping your embies snuggle in tight.
Ermi,   for ET today, I am sure your little angel will be looking after you.
Plusone & Irishbird   for EC today, make full use of all the pampering for a few days.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## plusone

Hi girls just a quick one from me, EC went well got 11 eggs so to ring tommorrow to see how many fertilised they are using ICSI as they feel it will give us better fertilisation rate.  After all the worry so relieved that all went well and we got good numbers.  

Irishbird Hope you got on well today too.  The drugs were good and so was the gas and air.

thanks for all the well wishes. xx
Love to you all


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all having a good day.

Plusone congrats on the 11 eggies huni.    That is fab news, hoping you get lots of lovely embies tomorrow.      

Irishbird hope you got on well today huni.       

Emmamc hope you are feeling a bit less sore today. Hope the days are going by ok for you. I am sitting about the house which does my head in. Have been looking up recipes and wrapping christmas pressies to pass the time. Thinking of you huni.     

Annie how are you feeling today? Hope the 2ww flys by for you.     

Ermi hoping all went well for you today at et. Enjoy acu, hope it helps you relax and the little ones get cosy.

IrishD how are you doing huni?  

Nattee hope you and the little one are well. Cant believe you are at the 15 week stage, where has the time gone?  

MrsB and sweetchilli hope you ladies are keeping well.

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls

Great numbers Plusone after all the stresses of last week - fingers crossed for great fertilisation over night.

Emmamcc hope you're feeling less uncomfortable today.

Hope all went well today Irishbird.

AFM am officially PUPO with two grade 1 embies on board. All went well tg - now comes the hardest part - doing nothing!!!!

How are you doing MissE?


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls EC went really well got 12 eggs so praying that a few more fertilise than last time hopefully the ICSI will help with that!  After all my worry about the pain I hardly felt a thing and am just a bit tired and sore this evening but nothing as bad as last time just slept all afternoon.  Dreading phoning for results tomorrow after the gunk we had last time so please say a prayer for us .

Thats a fab amount of eggs Plusone you must be delighted!  Hope they are getting busy tonight!  Good luck for tomorrow.

Congratulations on being PUPO Ermitrude hope the 2ww flies in for you!

Hi to everyone else and thanks so much for all your messages of support!  Hopefully I will have good news to report tomorrow .


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
ermitrude gongrats on being pupoe hun!  your little embies snuggle in nice and tight hun!thinking of you! 
plusone congrats on you eleven eggies hun hope you have lots of lovely embies tomorrow!
irishbird congrats hun on your eleven eggs im sure everything be fine and you too will have lots of lovely embies in the morning!
hey nattee how you has the sickness eased!i hear what your saying i feel it too hun! 
how you misse today at least you keeping busy! is your dh still driving you mad? lol! 
a big hi to anniebabe and emmamcc and anyone else i missed! 
will talk laters!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hello everyone

Plusone 11 eggies is fab huni and hopefully the icsi will help fertilisation rates for you this time babe 

Irishbird 12 eggies is excellent huni hope the love lab is busy for you and plusone tonight

ermi congrats on being PUPO YAY 

afm: I am so tired I blame it on the HRT cause every evening around this time I am dead on my feet!  Has anyone else found this?  I have lining scan on Friday morning and have just heard on news that there is to be more snow on Thursday night . I hate driving in the snow . My scan is at 7:40am so I guess I will have to leave at 6:30 to get there on time!!  Other than that little moan things with me are quite good. Visited my mum this weekend and was tempted to tell her about tx but chickened out so I hope to have some good news for her in the next few months 

Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Irishbird well done on the 12 eggies huni, hope there is loads of action in the love lab tonight.    

Patbaz hang in there huni, hoping you get fab news at your lining scan on friday    . Things are moving fairly quickly now for you. 

Ermi congrats on being . Hope your little ones snuggle in tight.

Emma xx


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, this thread is sooo busy   

Thanks to everyone for your congrats that i am now PUPO - it really is a great feeling to get to this stage, especially after the worry early on in tx about maybe not even getting to EC, i believe the nurse should never have said that to me, esp not over the phone    but the main thing is i am exactly where i want to be and now just have to be patient and wait for my OTD in just less than 2 wks      The fact that i got 2 frosties also is just the icing on the cake   

MissE your xmas cakes sound lush and i know what you mean about it being relaxing, i love to bake, just wish i had a bigger kitchen    how are you feeling on your 2ww, i think the time will go quite quickly cos of the time of year, at least  hope it does   

Emmamcc did you get all those cards wrote?  The postman's gona love you   . How's your DD now, is she recovering ok? How you feeling on your 2ww, has your pains from EC settled down yet.  I was quite sore right up til y'day but am now just getting the odd pain so much better for me. I managed to watch 2 yes 2 episodes of Desperate Housewives i had sky+ today while lying on the sofa with my feet up - bliss, my DH had taken my DD out for the afternoon and it was lovely to just lie there and relax   

Irishbird congrats on your 12 eggs and i'm glad the EC wasnt painful for you, i thought it was sore enough - lol, i must be a chicken    Good luck for your phone call tomorrow, your eggies will be getting jiggy tonight      Enjoy those milk tray, i got a small box for my birthday recently and they were delicious   

Same for you Plusone congrats on your 11 eggs, that is a brill number and i'm sure you cant wait until your phone call tomorrow     

Ermi congrats you are now PUPO and are joining me, and the 2 emmas on the 2ww, rest up pet and enjoy these early days    and  

Nattee thanks for your good wishes and i agree with your about the PMA and the acup - i believe it really helps and the fact that you are 15wks pg just proves it   

Good luck Patbaz for your lining scan on friday, will you find out then when your FET will be?

So thanks again girls for all your good wishes and congrats it really does mean a lot


----------



## plusone

Thanks for all the well wishes

Irishbird congrats on your eggies i am sure you are thrilled.  Hope your call bring good news tomorrow.  It is nerve wrecking.  We are having Icsi too so hoping it goes well.

MissE thanks for well wishes  How the old christmas cake coming along.  

Anniebabe How does it feel being PUPO I know what you mean about having the frosties we have never had any before but maybe this time who knows

Emmamcc How is you DD?

Patbaz all this waiting must be sending you    but it will be worth it when we see your BFP

Ermitrude congrats on being PUPO chuffed for you

Mrs B24 thanks, how you feeling have you got a big bump yet?

Natte it is strange looking back I am sure it is hard to believe that you are almost at the end of a rainbow.  Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy

AFM feel better than i have any other time i have had EC just had a short nap this afternoon.  A little sore now but just going to take pain killers at bed time.  Nervous and excited about phoning tomorrow.  Byt in comparison to last cycles feel better knowing they are not searching for swimmers as using donor.  Please let it be all of are time.  Willpost when i know in morning please god let it work! xx


----------



## Nattee

Thanks MISSE time sure has flown. Although it also feels ive been this way forever being as ive spent most of it being so ill! You arent far behind me now though!!   x

MRSB hello! Hope you and the twinnies are doing well. The sickness still haunts me. I really hoped id have shaken it by now. Did i tell you i know its a girl? well 80% sure. Little diva is high maintanance! So chuffed though! x

Yep ANNIEBABE im living proof as are many. And again, you're not far behind me now!  Really wish you all the luck in the world x

thanks PLUSONE. Good luck with the rest of yours!  

You all sound really relaxed and in good spirits. Perfect! Here are a couple of links to positive visualisation i used and am still using now! Enjoy....

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/

http://visembryo.com/baby/index.html

xxx

/links


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Plusone & Irishbird, congrats on the eggs,   you both get good news tomorrow  
Ermi, congrats on being PUPO,   they snuggle in tight and get very comfortable.
MissE, I am doing good thanks hun, how are you finding the 2ww?

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
Patbaz all the best hun for your lining scan on friday      it all goes well for you hun!not long now!     
misse how u this evening?     
anniebabe glad you had a nice rest this afternoon!and you got to catch up on your programs!i love desperate housewives!hadnt watched it in years but this year im addicted!    
plusone all the best for phonecall in the morning im sure you will have lots of lovely embies!have got a pretty noticable bump now a lot of people say im very tidy for twins,although at my 18week gp visit my fundus was around that of a 26-28 week single pregnancy!still have a bit to go yet tho so be interesting to see how massive i get!  
funny story actually!last week i was getting my ds to try on shoes and i bent down to put shoe on him and i heard and felt my trousers ripping at the front and my legs were open   as i coudnt see myself i had to ask dd where the hole was and she pointed at the front had to walk back to car with my handbag covering my front!embarrasing!they had a good laf!am in a predicament size ten maternity pants too small on bump to big and baggy on legs  so if i go bigger for bump my legs look silly very baggy
nattee i remember you saying that in an earlier post congrats hun!yes little girls can be little madams!   mine is unreal!we found out one of the twins a boy other one a little camera shy   . sorry your still feeling sick hun really do hope it eases for you!mine didnt ease till around 15-16 weeks!     
irish daffodil how are you doing hun? hope the time is flying for you!    
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## plusone

Morning girls, just rang the lab so we have 4 normal looking embryos 2 should go back on Thursday a tad relieved and also disappointed just      they keep dividing and look good on thursday.  So scared it will not work my heart is racing i knew i wanted this to work but did not relise how much.  Did not ask if they will freeze other two but suppose will not know till thursday.

Love to you all


----------



## patbaz

plusone 4 is excellent be happy many people dont get any and it only takes one  

i    that everything goes well for you huni just keep your chin up PMA    

hello to all the other ladies  
Pat
xxx


----------



## irishbird

Morning everyone 7 of my eggs have fertilised and we are over the moon after only gettting one last time!  Praying that they stay big and strong for Thursday and with any luck we might get a couple of frosties .

Plus one try not to be disappointed I think that is a great result I was praying last night that four of mine would fertilise.  I know you have heard it already but it only takes one like I had last time.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that they make it to Thursday for you and are dividing away .

Thanks to everyone for all the support cant believe we have made it this far I am just going to enjoy the next couple of days off work until Thursday and then the worry will start all over again!


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Patbaz hope you are well huni. Are you taking any time off after ET?  

Plusone 4 embies is great huni, hoping they continue to grow big and strong for you.      all goes well for thursday. My cakes are coming along well, just need to pipe the icing round the edge and decorate and they will be finished.

MrsB what a nightmare about your trousers huni. Maybe need to stick to wearing skirts.   Glad all is well with you and the little ones.

IrishD glad all is well with you huni. 2ww not going too bad at the mo. Just trying to take one day at a time. As me next week and i will probably be going    though.

Nattee glad all is going ok for you huni. Thanks for the links.  

Irishbird  congrats on your 7 embies huni, that is fab news. Hope they continue to grow big and strong for thursday.

Emmamc, ermi and annie how are my 2ww buddies. Hope things are going ok for you.  

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Congrats Irishbird and Plusone on the excellent numbers of embies, pg they keep dividing and will back safe and warm with you both on Thursday.

Oh MrsB sorry i shouldn't laugh but your story of your trousers made me laugh so much, you poor pet - tg you had a bag to cover your legs.

Hope everyone else is well today.

Am on strict bed-rest being enforced by a very diligent dh!!  Gotta milk it while we can girls!!


----------



## patbaz

Irish bird 7 is a fabulous number especially after all your worrying 

MrsB trouser story nearly made me wet myself  

MissE I work in a school so its closed over the xmas period and i am taking the day of ET off so it has worked out well for me.  I am just     that lining scan is good and that my wee snowbabies survive the thaw   How are you doing?  Not going    yet  

Ermi: enjoy huni   

i am off to do some training now as i ahve been lazy over the past few weeks with the snow.  so hello to everyone and chat later  

Pat
xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Good on ya Patbaz with the training - hard to stay motivated in this weather!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Eveing all!
plusone congrats on your four embies hun!  they grow big and strong for you hun! thats great news! 
irish bird congrats to you too hun on your seven embies!  they grow big and strong for you too hun! 
misse your cakes sound fab you will make a nice few pund from them hun!down here they are charging 35 euro or so in christmas market for homemade christmas cake!
ermitrude hope your enjoying having a personal slave at your beck and call!lol!had a  dream last night and you was in it!and i hope you dont mind me saying but from what i can remember you had a bfp!totally random eh? how are you doing hun?hope your well!  re the pants i dont mind the laughing laugh away !  it is funny dh had a serious laugh at it too! it was fairly funny at the same time as embarrising!lol!
patbaz you go girl!  !im sure your scan be fine hun!as will your little snowbabies!almost time until they are home! 
a big hi to everyone else!
talk laters!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Plusone & Irishbird, congrats on the embies,  they will be back where they belong in no time.
Ermi, definately milk it, getting spoiled for a few days won't do you any harm at all.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## plusone

Irish daffodil thanks for well wishes
Mrs B24 thanks hope your doing good

irishbird how you feeling today?  I am so nervous could have a tranquiliser dart and i still would be hyper will be gald when tomorrow is done just to know they are bak safe.

Patbaz get to that work mrs.  hard to concentrate this season i always think

Ermitrude milk it while you can.  Pampering is great when they feel oblidged he will have to keep it up for another 8 months

Nattee have been doing my Zita west and it really does help.  i am all positive on the outside and then i get the odd niggling thought and i just think go away though it does not help the old nerves.  how you doing?


All on the dreaded 2ww how you all holding up?


----------



## anniebabe

Hi Girls, how you all keeping are you all prepared for the next dose of snow coming our way tomorrow/Friday?  

Congrats Plusone on your 4 lovely embies and i have every faith they are dividing and getting stronger everyday, i know exactly what you mean about just wanting them back where they belong tho and then a whole new set of worries start    but it will all be well worth it when we all get our BFP's       

Irishbird that is great news about your 7 embies esp cos you were so worried after only getting the one last time, so lots of      and      for your little ones getting bigger and stronger everyday until they are back with you tomorrow   

How are all my 2ww buddies, Emmamcc, MissE and Ermi, i am getting on very nicely - so far so good, i do believe the time of year is helping the time to go even faster than normal, so roll on Christmas Eve and Boxing day for me to get our BFP's    
The only "sympton" i have is being really tired from about 6pm onwards, much more so than normal so i am hoping this is a good sign and not just my imagination   
I am back into work today for 2 days  and then off again til nx monday so at least that will also help to pass the time quickly - sending lots of        and tons of babydust to us all on this thread


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

Think ZW is a life saver Plusone, anytime i feel in anyway negative i put her on and am soothed back to calmness.  

Might be a bit earlier alright Anniebabe for symptoms but hope not iykwim.  Think we're on such a high up to transfer that we're bound to be a bit wiped out afterwards.

MrsB loving your dream - am hoping you have clairvoyant abilities, lol!!

All good here, just taking it super easy.  Having intermittent cramping which i'm praying is one or both of the embies snuggling in for the long haul.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Plusone and irishbird good luck for your et tomorrow. Wont be long now ladies til your little ones are back home.      

Annie hoping the tiredness is a good sign huni.  

Ermi i love ZW too, she really helps with calming me down. I am trying to listen to her everyday.

Emmamc hope your 2ww is going ok for you huni.

IrishD, nattee, and mrsB hope you ladies are well.

All ok with me too, taking it quite easy, have done a bit of baking and went out today for the first since et. Just back from acu and feeling really relaxed.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all! 
glad everyone doing well!
all the best to plusone and irish bird for et tomorrow!  
misse glad you are well hun! and are nice and relaxed after your acu! 
anniebabe loving your positivity!you go girl! thats a great inspriation! 
ermitrude  them cramps are your little embies are snuggling in nice and tight! i had them cramps too so hoping its a good sign!lets hope the dream is right , although dont think im one of those     ! further from it lol! dont even read star signs!am a believer in good old fashioned faith, and i have every faith youll have your bfp!   but i do remember before i found out i was even sterile i had a dream in which i had twins and they were in my car!you no how dreams go tho cant remember details but remember telling dh after! so dreams do come true!
a big hi to irish d how are you chick all set for christmas?


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls feeling really nervous about tomorrow dont know what to expect when I get there hope it is good news .

Plusone good luck for the morning hope all goes well for you!

Was at my little nephews school play tonight I was afraid that I would find it a bit emotional seeing all those little faces but it was actually very funny and really sweet!

Hoping for a good nights sleep tonight cant believe I will be joining you ladies on the 2ww tomorrow!  Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## plusone

Irishbird totally understand your nerve i am petrified irratating Dh by asking him if he thinks all will be okay.  So scared i will get there and they will say sorry all a mistake go on home no embryos here for you!!!!!  Will be glad when they are bak.  And not going to get to hung up on grades etc.  Good luck to you too Irishbirdhope all goes well.

Love to all u girls let us fill christmas and new year with BF sparkly positives!!!  Better than any present under my tree!!!!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Plusone & Irishbird, good luck for ET today   it all goes well


----------



## patbaz

plusone and Irish bird good luck for et today


----------



## anniebabe

Just a quick message to wish Plusone and Irishbird all the very best for your ET's today,    that your wee embies are back safely where they belong very soon and snuggling in tight


----------



## Ermitrude

The very best of luck to Plusone and Irishbird with your transfers today.  In a few hours your embies will be back home where they should be, snug & warm.


----------



## sunbeam

Plusone and Irishbird just wanted to wish you both all the best for ET today and getting your wee embies onboard!!


----------



## plusone

Two embryo bak one grade b 6 cell on one grade c 4 cell.  The embryologist said she would like to have seen them 8 cell but i conceived dd with 2 6 cells so please let one of them to snuggle in for next 8.5 months. Was majorly nervous today but feel better now Hope this 2ww flies.  Glad to be PUPO No frosties though so this is last chance saloon for us.

Hope everyone else is doing good. irishbird hope you got on well


----------



## Ermitrude

Delighted that you have 2 embies snuggling in tightly as we speak Plusone. Great omen that dd came from a 6 cell so sending lots of       your way.  Rest up now huni.


----------



## Nattee

PLUSONE Many congrats on being PUPO   Heres to the next 8.5months    

Im doing okay thanks. Going through a very uncomfortable stretchy phase at the moment! Cant complain though! Make sure you rest and give those embies an easy time settling in. Wish you all the luck in the world hun xxx 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## irishbird

Hi everyone I now have a grade b+ 8 cell embryo on board .  Got a bit of a shock initially as none of the other embryos were viable for either transfer or freezing and was very upset but Dr McManus gave me a bit of time to calm down....I saw a different side to her today!  I was disappointed as I felt that we were no better off than last time as we had only one viable embryo but it is a better one so I have to stay positive.  DH said to me that the decision whether to put more than one embryo back had been made for me so I am trying to look on that as a good sign!

Thats great Plusone that you have two embies on board lets hope the 6 cell does the trick for you again this time!  Cant believe we are now on the 2ww with the other ladies!

I am exhausted after an emotional day so going to get some rest now.  DH wouldnt even let me get out of the car to go into the shop on the way home he had obviously forgotten about me walking from the RFC to the car .


----------



## Nattee

IRISHBIRD Congrats on being PUPO! Now take it easy and give your babies an easy ride!

Just keep telling yourself... IT ONLY TAKES ONE! I only had one put back and no frosties and guess what.... im 15 and half weeks pregnant. This is it be postive hun! xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Irishbird and plusone congrats on being . Hoping your little ones snuggle in for the duration. Get plenty of rest. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing? Hope the 2ww isnt driving you  .

Nattee hope the discomfort settles soon for you. Your little one is just trying to make room. 

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats plusone on being PUPO  your little ones snuggle in nice and tight! anything between 4 and 8 on day three is fine hun! mine were six and seven cells! 
irishbird congrats to you too hun on being PUPO  your little embie snuggles in nice and tight!i no how you feel hun i was so dissapointed the second i was in the car going home i broke down!the embryolighist didnt give my two much hope just said they were where they needed to be and overall quality of embryos were poor i took that all to heart and kept saying dh its not goin work.so anything can happen all you need is one! keep positive! rest up for the next few days!try and not lift a finger !
hi to everyone else! lots of


----------



## anniebabe

Congrats to both Plusone on your 2 embies and Irishbird on your 1 little one, its all it takes    You are now both PUPO and are joining me, the 2 emma's and Ermi on the dreaded 2ww, good luck girls and do try to take it easy for a few days, not easy at this time of year   , sending lots of      and      to us all and buckets of


----------



## Tessykins

Hey girls, I was on here early this year, taking a wee break from treatment till next year, but I just popped on 4 a nosy!  Misse and Ermintrude, so glad you're PUPO again.  I've everything crossed for you both       .  Good luck to all you other pupo girls   and big    to all.X


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations plusone and irishbird on being PUPO . Let's hope your embies snuggle up
nicely for the next 8.5 months. 

MissE how are you huni? Not long now babe

How are all our other PUPO ladies. I hope that you are all enjoying the 2ww and that it's not drivng you mad . 

AFM I have my lining scan in the morning but I still have a bit of spotting from af is this normal ??  It is snowing here and I am worried about travelling to RFC in the morning. Dh is going as well so both of us have to take our cars so we can go to work afterwards. I am travelling from the newry direction hope roads will be ok 

Pat
xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Good luck in the morning Pat.  I assume its a natural FET that you're doing??  If so they'll just look at how things are and it may just push out et if lining is a bit thin due to af not being completely over.  

Not the same thing but on this cx I only got my af day before baseline and had to start stimms the next day, went in for scans at cd4 & 6 of stimms and still had remnants of af (longest af ever!!!) and it pushed out my ec by 2 days.


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls thanks for all the messages of support and encouragement feeling more positive this evening after a bit of sleep this afternoon and a lovely dinner cooked by my poor DH....he is self employed and does a lot of work at home but he has got very little done today unfortunately!

Good luck with your scan in the morning Patbaz I come from the Newry area myself and the morning of one of my scans the snow was quite bad but hopefully the A1 will be well salted its not like they havent known about this coming!

One more night and the first week of your 2ww is over anniebabe and MissE only one left to go!  My test date is  the day before New Years Eve so needless to say I wont be making any plans for seeing in the new year!


----------



## patbaz

Thanks for reply ermi but I am not on natural fet been on pill and am on hrt at the mo. I pray that things go ok as nurse told me that RFC will not do any procedures over Xmas period . Don't want to get this far only to have to wait til new year 

Pat


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope things go well and your tx can move forward. Just allow plenty of time for your journey huni and take it slow.      

Tessy hi huni, how are you doing? I hope all is well with you.  

Plusone and irishbird i hope you ladies are resting up.

Ermi, annie, emmamc hope you ladies are coping ok with this 2ww.

Emma xx


----------



## sunbeam

Congratulations to both Plusone and Irishbird on being PUPO....take it easy for 2ww and       for BFP's!!!!


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls have not had the chance to get on in couple of days with getting last of Christmas shopping etc sorted.  I have been thinking of you all a lot though.

MissE -Hi to my test buddie!!  Hope you are doing good chick. We are half way there now.      

Anniebabe - How are you feeling chick.  Hope you are also getting plenty of time to keep your feet up.  I was going to catch up on some telly today but just went to bed! Thanks for all your support chick. really helping me keep up my    

IrishD - Hope you are keeping well and looking forward to Christmas day.     

Plusone - congrats on your PUPO.   for your BFP in 2wks. Hoping it works as well as last time.    

Ermitrude - Congrats on PUPO.  Hope you are feeling well and are getting plenty of TLC.  I have been getting cramping too and like you hoping its a good thing.  I did have it last time too.  trying to keep the faith     !!!!

Irishbird - Congrats on your PUPO.  Make the most of your DH giving you plenty of TLC.  Mine said it was just his way as he sometimes feels pretty helpless.  Make the most of it on your 2ww.     

MrsB - Hope you are keeping well and staying safe in this rotten weather.  I fell in it last year few weeks before dd born and scared the life out of me! Loved your funny story!!  I understand your prob. I cant button my trousers so wearing my bigger jeans and they are hanging on me but my tummy quite bloated still.  Was reading about comment you made about your et.  It has filled me with great hope as we all really do worry about the quality of our embryos and really who knows.  It really is great to hear things like that for     !!!

PatBaz - Goodluck with your scan in the morning.  I hope you are not hindered too much by the snow.   all goes to plan!  

Nattee - congrats that you are having a girl.  A wee pink bundle.  I have to admit i kinda hoped for a girl but didn't find out in advance. Hope you are well enough to enjoy it all.  

Sunbeam - HI chick.  I hope you are still feeling well.  I see you had your scan yesterday.  I'm sure it was magical to see that heartbeat.  you never forget it.    

AFM - I have missed you all over the past few days but with so much going on I didnt get time to get onto laptop.  Thank God my DD is feeling a lot better.  I was so tired that i slept all day.  Did not sleep much last night as i was a bit uncomfortable with niggly cramps and sore boobs!!  Hoping this is a good sign as had this last time.  Trying to stay positive but sometimes it is not easy!!!  I left my dd at my mums and went back to bed at 10.30am I slept until 1pm and didn't get up until 3pm.

Hi to everyone i have not mentioned.  Everyone's support and messages are a great help and really helping me keep the faith!!
Emma  xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi MissE, Emmamcc and Ermitrude hope your 2ww is going well....just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for BFP's     !!!!

Sx


----------



## patbaz

hi Girls,
well we had to dig our cars out this morning to get to rfc and we were 30 mins late for our appoinment.  The roads were  , really dangerous.

I had my scan and unfortunately it wasnt good news my lining is very thin so i have to take increased meds and go back on Monday morning to see if things have improved.   So I am feeling a little bit   now.  School closed for the day thank God so am now sittign at home with my feet up 
I need to get my PMA back     
I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Speak soon,
Pat
xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Plusone & Irishbird - Congrats on being PUPO, really   those embies get very comfortable and settle in for the long haul.
Patbaz - sending you lots of PMA     you never know what might happen over the weekend,   the increased dose has the right effect for you.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## plusone

Thanks to all for your support.

Patbaz hope the dose being upped help it is such a nerve wrecking waiting game.

Irishbird how you feeling today?

Irishdaffodil Thanks for well wishes

MissE, Emmamcc, anninebabe, ermitrude How you all doing.  i am only one day in and already losing my PMA though reading Mrsb24 post it has helped me give myself a shake what will b will b.

Tessykins Hope you next tx come soonit is hard waiting but worth it for a BFP

natte hope you little bump is doing good. 

AFM I feel so nauseated today (do not worry girls not symptom watchin) think it is the gels had the same the day after et with dd but lets hope it is taking course for a BFP


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls

Patbaz sounds like you had a very stress ful morning what with the weather and the roads and then the news about your lining.  Please try and stay positive over the weekend that the increased medication will have the desired effect .

Plusone I am okay today but have come down with a really nasty head cold and of course I cant take anything for it so just sitting in front of the telly with a bunged up nose.  Glad I was off work today and didnt have to head out in that snow it took DH over two hours to get to Belfast normally is 45 mins.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Ermitrude

Pat sorry you had such a stressful journey this morning and then a disappointing scan    .  Make sure you keep plenty of heat directly on your tummy and lower back to increase blood flow - a couple of hot baths too if you can manage it.  Will say a prayer that the increased meds will do the trick for you honey.    

Glad dd is doing alot better Emmamcc.

A big hello to everyone else - you definitely seem to have gotten the worst of the weather up north.  No snow yet in Dublin/Kildare - hope to god we miss out this time as it was awful here 2 weeks ago.  Snowed every day for about a week!!


----------



## MissE

hi ladies, hope you are all well. OMG what weather we are having, lovely to llok at but a nightmare if you need to go anywhere.

Patbaz thinking of you huni.       your lining is behaving at your next scan.

Irishbird glad you are getting on ok. I came down with a headcold the other day too, still not much better. Very bunged up but sneezing like a madwoman. Hope you feel better soon huni.  

Plusone hope the nausea settles soon huni, the gels are a pain.  

Ermi how are you feeling today huni, hope you still have loads of PMA going.

IrishD how are you huni?

Emmamc and annie hope you ladies are thinking plenty of positive thoughts.

Well 1 week down, one more to go. Havent really had much time to think. Have been so busy with baking and sorting out christmas cakes. Was out for a bit earlier in the snow, my car is completely stuck. Took some photos and built a snowman.  

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi Emma you seem to be going great guns with the cakes, fair play to you missus!!  Can't believe the weather is so bad up your way.

All good here, got out for a few hours today - first time since transfer on Monday.  It was good to get some very fresh air!!  Trying not to dwell on anything too much and will be happy to make it through the weekend as i know in my heart of hearts that the internal mad obsessive symptom spotting woman in me will undoubtedly make an appearance early next week.


----------



## MissE

Ermi have had to do something to stop myself getting obsessed with symptom spotting. Have just put the piccies of some of my cakes and the snowman on **, i'm so proud of my cakes.  
I think it is good to get out and about, it will really help keep your mind off tx for a bit. I am going to put my wellies on later and me and DH are going to walk down to the shop for some bits and pieces. He will have to carry them back up the hill though.  
I think the 2nd week is always the hardest to get through. Hang in there huni.

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

And so you should be Emma - you seem to be a right wiz at the auld baking!!  Enjoy the walk later. 

Getting very cold here now, think snow is on the way


----------



## anniebabe

Good morning girls, how much snow have we About 8 inches in our garden, me and DH and DD built a snowman in our garden yesterday and my DH took my DD out on a sleigh on Friday to go down the smallish hills close to our house and she had a ball, just wish it would all go away now, we are for Santa in Narnia today in Downpatrick and dreading the thoughts of the roads but wouldnt miss it either, my DD is santa mad and is sooo excited for Christmas, which is really helping take my mind off this 2ww   

First week over and feeling remarkably calm and pretty positive, i had another acupuncture session on Thursday and cant say enough how much i feel it helps, both with relaxation and esp with PMA, the lady who does it is excellent, she treated me during my first cycle and it has been even better this time cos i feel i know her a bit better.

Good luck for your next scan tomorrow Patbaz      that the meds have helped to increase your lining enough for your FET, will they give you a date tomorrow for when that will be?

Irishbird and MissE sorry to hear about your head colds, its rotten, i have a bunged up nose and have had 2 massive nosebleeds since yesterday, one lasted half an hour y'day morning, sorry tmi, but i really thought it was never gona stop   

How are my   buddies coping, Emmamcc, MissE, Ermi, Plusone and Irishbird, i think the time is going quite quickly, thankfully, and was just wondering are any of you ladies thinking of testing early, my OTD is boxing day and i was half thinking of testing on Xmas Eve, what do you's think??

Sending lots of                      and                      and tons of babydust


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe  glad your staying positive,  it is hard not to test early but soooooooo tempting if you feel that christmas would not be affected but a result either way then maybe but if you think you may get a false reading then stay clear!  

I am only three days in to 2ww and already tearing my hair out scared to do anything that will make it not work and then the things that are not getting done are driving me mad.  Everyone here on christmas day which will b good to take mind off things but also so much to do.  Wish the snow would go away.  Have had this nipping niggle in my side since last night so maybe that is a good thing.  Dd is so excited about christmas she is supposed to be in a school play this week but with snow it may b cancelled.  Would love to see her in it.

Irishbird has your cold cleared up, i woke this morning with sore throat and hardly any voice.  Which is irratating but has not developed int full cold yet i am sure it will wait till christmas day though.

Patbaz How you?  Hope thing improve and you get you embies in in tie for santa.

MissE, Ermitrude, emmamcc How is the 2ww going?


----------



## patbaz

Thanks for good wishes plusone and anniebabe but to be perfectly honest I feel very down have cried everyday since Friday. Can't seem to get my pma back at all. Just praying that tomorrow brings better news. Tues was my original date for et but that's all up in the air now. To make matters worse dh can't come with me tomorrow as he is away with work all day so am on my own in the morning hope things go better. 
Sorry for depressing message hope everyone else is well and that our 2ww are all doing ok

Pat
xxx


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls just a quick post as my laptop is broken again and am using DH's quickly while he is having a break!

Good luck for scan tomorrow Patbaz hope things have improved for you.

Plusone not feeling great still dosed with the cold.  Am supposed to be back to work tomorrow but think I will be off as I am not very well this evening.  Might ring GP tomorrow and see if he can recommend anythin that I can take.

Hi to everyone else sorry this is so brief DH taking laptop to the doctor tomorrow so hopefully I will be back in action soon!


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls.  Sounds like PMA is not too plentiful with a some people this weekend.

Pat - I hope all goes well tomorrow.      I have cried most of the weekend too.  The hormones really don't help.    

Plussone - So true how frustrating it is.  My poor DH has got it in the ear all weekend at the mess in the house. Having pains and slight cramping since doing all my housework on Friday so climbing the walls since.  I forgot how hard it is!! I thought it would be easier this time.  Its so not!!!  Hope you are feeling ok and getting plenty of help getting ready for Christmas day.       

Anniebabe - Hope you and dd were able to get to see Santa today.  Glad you are getting so much from you acupuncture. I had it before my last treatment and really found it to be a great benefit.  I would not be tempted to do an early test.  I have thought about it but reckon I wouldn't trust any result I got either way.  I can totally understand why you would be tempted with the timing.  Hope you are keeping well chick.     

Ermitrude - Hope you are doing well and enjoying the run up to Christmas. I am now going mad symptom spotting.  Its really driving me mad.  Roll on Friday. Hope you are remaining upbeat and positive.       

Irishbird - Hope your head cold is much better.      Rotten especially with everything else on the run up to Christmas.    

Emma - Hi, hope you are having a good weekend and doing good on your 2ww.  We are more than half way there and Friday cant come quick enough!!      

AFM - I have had a very tearful weekend.  Got my house cleaned on Friday and spent some time playing with my DD.  That evening i started to feel niggly pains and cramps.  I was almost scared to move from the sofa.  Have been questioning every little twinge and have lost the head a couple of times with DH and other family members.  I have been a total nightmare.  So much to do for Christmas and getting frustrated as I just want to take it easy in fear of doing harm.  I really did forget how hard it is.  So need to chill out and regain some PMA.  Friday just cant come quick enough!!

Hi to all the girls I have not mentioned.  Hope everyone is keeping well and enjoying the run up to Christmas.        
Goodnight all Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi Emma. Try not to worry huni the twinges you are feeling could be implantation happening. Stay positive huni.

Hi Irishbird. So sorry you are feeling poorly still but try to stay upbeat 

hope everyone else is ok. Not looking forward to tomorrow just praying lining has improved by then. Will fill you all in tomorrow

Pat
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Just a quickie from my phone on my way to bed to wish Patbaz all the best for tomorrow huni. Have everything crossed pet.

Hope everyone else is ok - will catch up properly tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!just a quick message from me to say all the very best tomorrow patbaz  your lining is all thick and cosy for your little embies hun! 
emmamc its so hard hun but try and stay positive you were so positive last week and all through your tx!the second week is more difficult but you will get there!we all here for you!  
plusoone hope you had a nice day going to see santa hun and you had a safe journey! 
hey ermitrude how you hun? 
misse how are you getting on hun? 
irish bird hope the cold clears up soon! 
a big hi to everyone else!
talk laters!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Morning All
What a weekend!!!  The roads are awful, if you dont have to leave the house don't!!  
Well I had my scan this morning and Thank God my lining is now at 10.2mm so I am set for et on wed if my little snowbabies thaw  
I am just so relieved, i don't know how I wouldv'e coped if this tx had also been cancelled. 
I just wanted to say thank you to all the good luck messages, I really do appreciate it girls.
this site has been a life saver, it has kept me sane!

Pat
xxx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, another freezing day - i wish this snow would just go away now................

Congrats Patbaz on your scan today and i'm sure you are in better form now, knowing that your little snowbabies will be back with their mama on wednesday, lots of    and    for you and them   . Can you tell me, do you know how many of your embies they will "defrost" for you on wed and then can they re-freeze any they dont need to put back?

Emmamcc honey, try to stay positive it is so easy to beat ourselves up about doing too much but then it is nearly as hard to sit and look at all that needs done, its a catch 22 and it is totally natural to be feeling worried in case you overdid it but as my DH said to me - what about all the natural pg in the world, a lot of women dont even know they are pg for the first few weeks and their little ones survive a lot worse, at least we know to be careful and try to take it easy so try and stay positive, you are on the home straight and Friday will be here in a flash             

On the same note, I tried not to pick my dd up as much at the start of my 2ww, but that just isnt practical and i am now just getting on with it normally, when during my first 2ww i would never have lifted anything as heavy, that sounds bad    but she is 2 and half, def not a baby anymore  , anyway chick just try to focus on those little ones growing bigger and stronger every day, i have been doing visualisation that my acupuncture lady showed me and it is helping me, she told me to try and connect with them and "welcome" them into your life so they know they are very much wanted, it probably isnt right for everyone but its working for me, so far   

How's the other 2ww's MissE, Ermi, Plusone and Irishbird coping with the wait

Still not sure if i should test early or not, knowing my normal cycle, my AF should be here long before Friday if this tx hasnt worked so i am getting tempted, although i have now started to dread going to the loo just incase the 1st signs of my AF are there, your body can play nastly little tricks esp when you are analysing every little thing that you feel, its certainly not easy, but trying to keep as positive as i can


----------



## Ermitrude

Delighted for you Patbaz - just fantastic news.  Roll on Wednesday now      .

Anniebabe I'm one for testing on the day af would be due rather than otd as the clinics are super cautious with their 16/17 days post ec OTDs.  So that's what i'm going with, plus I for one would rather know before Christmas day iykwim.

AFM swinging wildly from feeling very positive that its worked to being convinced that it hasn't.  Have so many meds in my body with the extra immune meds that i've no clue really what symptoms could be real or otherwise.  Will Know one way or another soon enough!!  Have acu tomorrow so hopefully that'll set me straight and then have my second intralipid drip.


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Girls for all the support I really appreciate it. This whole tx thing can drive you mad 

anniebabe. I am having 6 embies defrosted as that's what dr said would give us best chance. Embies cannot be refrozen. So keeping my fingers crossed that they thaw x

Pat
xxx


----------



## irishbird

Patbaz that is fantastic news you must be so delighted!  Fingers crossed everything goes well now with your thaw and ET on Wednesday.

Emmamc I know what you mean about this being a difficult time to rest and I dont have any children to look after!  I think Anniebabe is right you want to give yourself the best chance but if you were pregnant naturally you wouldnt even know and would be out doing all sorts, drinking, late nights and everything would be grand!

Anniebabe I tested 2 days early the last time but only because I had the most awful period cramps and just needed to know....turned out they werent period cramps at all!

Plusone how are you keeping today?

I didnt make it to work today and dont think I will be in tomorrow either but I am feeling a bit better this evening thank god hope it isnt a false wind!  I am supposed to be going to the cinema to see Burlesque tomorrow night and could do with getting out of the house so am hoping I feel up to it.

Hi to everyone else i havent mentioned.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone , just thought i would pop on and wish everyone a merry christmas , and good luck for OTD 
 for loads of BFPs 

Anniebabe , you must live round near me then i am about 6 miles from downpatrick , and the snow is mad lol ol 
Have so wanted to get on the sledge with the kids but cant lol lol 

Emma i have two kids and in the end of the day you have to get on with it , i was the same always wondering if i did something that had ruined my chances , i know they say rest but thats impossible with children , if i got my BFP you can to hun     

I found reading your posts and i had forgot how hard the 2ww is , hang in there everyone      

Girls i couldnt test early and when it came to OTD i didnt want to test either lol lol DH had to get me up and tell me to test and even then i handed it to him and tryed to go back to sleep , , he said first theres only one line and i said F it lol then two mins later OMG theres two now 
Just remember if you test early and get a BFN then dont panick as it can change to BFP over a day , i have seen this alot on ff 

again goodluck everyone , and for everyone going through TX
My thoughts are with yous all xxxxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

I hope you're all well.

I've completely lost all of my pma and am convinced its going to be another bfn on Friday - feel nothing at all, had lots going on 3-6 days post transfer but know that was the post ov surge and absolutely nothing now.  Poking my boobs hoping for some tenderness but nada.  Will try and regain my positivity but know its pointless!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

ermitrude hang in there hun!i was the exact same only things i was feeling was maybe effects of gel! and kept all the af signs sure on otd i was so convinced it hadnt worked while i was waiting for test i got ready to go down stairs for a ciggy i was off them over seven months but said i had to have one i had no pma whatsoever didnt feel different so PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE dont give up hope am  you have your christmas miracle ! 
will do proper catch up later! 
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Emri mrsb is right please don't give up!  It's not over until you get a bfn. Relax loads of peole on here have felt nohing and have gone on to have bfp on otd. Please keep your chin up. It's not over til the fat lady sings and I am not singing 

Pat
xxx


----------



## plusone

Ermitrude It is hard to stay positive and symptoms vary, like you i have lost all PMA though mine has been wiped with a stinking cold and every time i cough i feel like my embies are flying out of me or had a dream that they are trying to implant and ervy time I cough they are being shot away!!  the mind is a weird thing try stay positive till friday as hard as it is it aint over till the witch is here and even then it may not be!!!

Sweetchilli i feel better now i see you continued as normal, tried so hard not to lift dd who is 3 and half but had to give in was not worth it.  And the stress of my messy house was doing me no favours.

Anniebabe hope u get ur BFP with whatever test date you choose.  I think I will test on the 29th as unclear if you count day of transfer as day one or day after.  Losing patience though already

Irishbird take as much time off work as you need this snow is awful to drive in so stressful.  I feel for you with a cold I blame dr traub who scanned me and was completely hoarse now i sound like him!!!!

Emmamcc Hope your staying positive.

To anyone i have forgot     
Off to moan about my cold to DH


----------



## IGWIN79

Ermi , dont give up hope hun , my boobs stopped being sore the second week , but then when i got the BFP they started again + sickness big time    
i know its very hard to keep the PMA up , big hugs hun     


Plusone  i know what you mean , you cant not lift your wee one , i honestly think if its ment to be then its ment to be and no matter what you do  , or what you lift  will make a difference 
I ran about the 2ww stressing and argueing with my 12 year old about school and his behaviour didnt get to relax at all    

i know what you mean about the messy house lol lol i am a clean freak and i done a lot of house work behind DH back and then got a mouthful after , tryed to tell him a dirty house  stressed me more          


Sunbeam are you out there hun


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks girls for picking me up when i was feeling low  .  Feeling a bit better this evening thanks to my fab acu - honestly she's an angel on earth.  So trying to be more       again.  Not long to go now i guess and I'll know either way.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Ermi glad you have got some of your positivity back.   hang in there huni.

Pat so glad you got good news at your scan. Good luck for ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you and      for you little embies.

Sweetchilli thanks for your post huni, it really gives us some hope. I have been keeping really busy over the past week and you are always afraid of doing some harm. Hope you are doing ok sweetie.  

Irishbird hope you are feeling better today.  

Plusone hope your cold starts to get better soon.  

MrsB hope you and the twinnies are well.  

Annie and emmamc how are you lovely ladies, hope all is well.

IrishD hope you are well hun.  

Not long now ladies. Have been trying not to symptom spot too much. Dont know if i feel much myself, this seriously could make you   . Went back to work today so hoping the next few days pass quick enough.

Thinking of you and sending loads of         your way.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

morning ladies

Ermi how are you today huni?      Hope your     is back babe.

MissE only 2 more days huni and you will have your bfp, i am        that all goes well for you.

Plusone how is your cold today?  

MrsB how are you and the twinnies doing? 

Sweetchilli sounds like you are in good form , am glad to hear it.

Anniebabe & Irishbird hope you are bith well   

A big hello to anyone i have missed this morning. 

Well I haven't slept much been dreaming about my wee embies surviving the thaw.  I ahve to make the call at 10 and     that my wee frosties are ok.  If they are i will be told what time to go in for et.  I have never made it to et so     I do this time            

Here's some babydust for us all                                    

Pat
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Pat hope your wee embies thawed alright honey and you're all set for transfer today.          .

Emma very like you - not much going on at all in the way of symptoms.  Hope work proves a good distraction  .

Feeling a bit better today tg - in clinic at the mo having an ils drip, so on laptop typing one handed!!!  A bit of an ordeal to get out of the estate this morning but once out onto the main roads it wasn't too bad.  We had about 12cms of snow in a few hours yesterday - seriously sick of it now!!

Hope everyone else is warm and well today


----------



## Mrs_B24

all the best for et patbaz ! safe journey hun! 
ermitrude glad your feeling better hun! 
misse am good thanks how bout you hun hope are you managing to stay sane? 
a big hi to emmamc anniebabe plusone irishbird sweetchilli irishdffodil and anyone i have missed stay safe girl! 
xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Ermi glad you are feeling a bit better today. The snow is a right pain in the rear end now, lovely at the start but it is so dangerous now that it is turning to ice. Hope the drugs are making the difference.  

Pat huni, thinking of you. Hope the thaw went well and your little ones are now on board.      

MrsB glad you are well huni. I'm doing ok thanks.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all doing ok.  

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi All

I now have 2 day 3 embies on board 1 8 cell grade B+ and 1 6 cell grade B-.  Dr Williamson did transfer and it was really quick.  I don't know how I feel at the mo except relieved to have got this far thank God . DH has taken time off work and is driving me nuts as he wants to go shopping go here & there and I just want to spend time relaxing before the sillyness of Xmas starts. We live near Newry and between his family and mine we travel all over the country st Xmas visiting parents etc. So I want to take it easy for a few days. Oh well . I am finally PUPO . Thanks to everyone for messages of support 

Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Pat congrats on being . I'm delighted for you huni. Take it easy,      your little ones snuggle in.

Emma xx


----------



## plusone

Christmas is racing towards us!!  Even though our cars hardly are moving!!!

Patbaz glad your little one are back where they belong and the procedure was pain free.  It will not make a difference to the outcome what you do in your 2ww but i know psychologically it helps to rest. Congrats on being PUPO

Ermitrude good job you have the net to keep you company while you are getting those drips.

MissE,irishbrid,anniebabe How is the 2ww treating you all?

Mrsb24 and sweetchilli this time next year you both will have extra stockings to hang in your house.

AFM I am still suffering with the cold so is dd and it is driving me mad hoping it is away by christmas day just so i can enjoy it with family and dd.  I now have boobs larger than 2 melons and that is just one of them.  Poor dh could do nothin but laugh think he is glad to be on a ban for at least 2 weeks or he would be at risk of smothering.
Nearly one week down plan on testing if the old witch does not appear on the 29th just wanna know now.


----------



## irishbird

Hi everyone my computer is finally working again so I am back in action again!

Congrats Patbaz on your two fantastic embies and on being PUPO hope the 2ww flies for you!

Miss E, Anniebabe and Ermitrude not long left now!  That is one week of my 2ww over anyway the whole of which was spend dosed with the cold but I am finally starting to feel better.  Plusone I am tempted to test on the 29th also if nothing else happens before that starting to feel a bit nervous now.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Patbaz - Congratulations on being PUPO, take it easy. I live near Newry and it was sooo busy today   

How is MissE, Anniebabe & ermitude,        for BFP


----------



## Mrs_B24

Patbaz congrats on being pupo hun!
a big hi to everyone else!will do proper catch up tomorrow!
not feeling too good am quite upset actually dh got on my nerves accusing me of being cranky at him when i wasnt then that just tipped me over edge i lost head totally roarin out windows nd everything my veins on my forhead nearly burst he sed some pretty nasty stuff when he should have brushed it off so am quite upset ! 
sorry for me me post cant really post much on ******** coz i be noted as  
stay safe x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Patbaz, congrats on being PUPO,   those embies are getting very comfy.


----------



## patbaz

MrsB - don't worry huni.  It's an emotianally charged time for everyone being pregnant and the thing about our DH's is they know exactly what buttons to press to send us gaga .  I think that he will probably apologise in his own time.  Keep your chin up babe     
Pat
xxx


----------



## Nattee

PATBAZ congrats on being PUPO! I wish you all the luck in the  world  

Hope everyone else is okay


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks pat! hope your DH is pamering you as we speak lol!
they defo dont know what its like to be a woman i dont think they could cope with any aspect of it. he still like a dog trying to make me out to be a nutjob.i must have popped a vessel in my throat last night coz there was dry blood in my mouth this morning. 
well enough about me i dont want to bring people down! 
 your little embies snuggle in hun nice and warm in your tum! 
a big hi to misse ermitrude plusone emmamcc irishbird irish daffodil hopeful ni nattee anniebabe and anyone i missed must get up now and make something to eat
talk soon 
xxxx


----------



## anniebabe

Patbaz congrats on PUPO and welcome to the 2ww, there is loads of us on it now   

How are all the other 2ww's getting on, Emmamcc and MissE you are both due to test tomorrow, how are you both feeling?

The time is really flying along now and i have decided that i will test tomorrow aswell, my OTD is Sunday so i will be testing 2 days early and already have the clearblue digital tests in the bathroom ready and waiting, i dont think the hospital tests are up to much and i remember during my last tx i could hardly see the line but with the clearblue test it came up within less than a minute saying the magic word PREGNANT!

SO HOPE I GET THE SAME AGAIN TOMORROW, SO SENDING LOTS OF        AND        TO US ALL!

Hi to everyone else i havent mentioned


----------



## patbaz

Good luck to MissE & Emmamac with OTD tmorrow. Bring on the bfp's girls

Pat
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Good luck anniebabe with test tomorrow remember you are testing early so if it's neg it's nit over huni


----------



## Nattee

Hi Mrs B  Hope you are well hun,

Just wanted to send all my   and   to the ladies testing tomorrow, may this be the best christmas yet. Come on girls lets have those BFPS!!!

Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

yes lots and lots and lots of BFPS!!!! i know you can do it girls! all the very best to EVERYONE testing tomorrow! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Pat how are you feeling, hope dh is looking ater you.  

Nattee hope you are well.  

MrsB hang in there huni, men can be such eejits at times. He'll come begging for forgiveness before you know it.  

Emmamc thinking of you for tomorrow huni, hoping you get the best christmas pressie ever.       

Annie good luck if you are testing tomorrow, hope it is good news.        

Ermi, plusone and irishbird hope you ladies are all doing ok.

IrishD hope you are doing ok huni.  

Thanks for all the well wishes girls. I am having a heart attack now, really nervous. Really dont know what to think.

Take care.

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Have fingers, toes and everything else crossed for MissE, Emmamcc and Anniebabe for testing tomorrow.

Pat hope you are warm and well and dh is looking after you well.

Think we're going to test tomorrow too, just don't think i could take the disappointment on Christmas day.  Am pretty certain its going to be a bfn - feel like af is just around the corner.

But praying that we all get our Christmas Miracles tomorrow and over the next few weeks.

Ermi

MrsB - men, seriously are clueless at the best of times.


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks girls well i think he has come round a tiny bit he brought me up dinner in bed so guessing thats a good thing ? they sure know how to push our buttons at exactly the right times eh?
all the best ermitrude for testing tomorrow hun i have a good feeling for you hun so try and stay positive! 
misse im sure you will be fine hun! all the very best to you too! x


----------



## Ermitrude

Well glad he's trying to make up for it MrsB


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Good Luck to everyone testing tomorrow, I will be keeping everything crossed for you all,     for lots of Christmas BFPs.


----------



## patbaz

Ermi good luck if you test tomorrow huni xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ermi good luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls just a quick good luck to MissE and EmmaMc for your OTD tomorrow and to Anniebabe and Ermitrude if you test early have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you!

Well my headcold has developed into a chest infection and I am now on antibiotics.  I was quite upset earlier today as I didnt want to take antibiotics but the GP said with my diabetes I would have to take a course but that she was prescribing ones that would be safe if I am pregnant.  Just felt really dpwn earlier thinking why did this have to happen this week of all weeks?  So DH dragged me out of the house this evening..first day out since Sunday...and we got a bite to eat and did a wee bit of shopping so that cheered me up.  I was in Boots and was so tempted to buy a pregnancy test but resisted as I dont want to be tempted too early!  Will buy one next week closer to OTD.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## emmamcc

HI girls just a quick one from my phone. Been flat our with getting ready for Christmas as well as keeping house warm. Frozen oil and washing machine. Totally shattered.  Hope everyone well. Good luck to all testing in morning. I So nervous! Going to try now to get some sleep. Goodnight girls. Emma X


----------



## sunbeam

Just wanted to wish MissE, Emmamc and Anniebabe all the luck in the world for the am....      for BFP's!!!!


----------



## plusone

Good luck to all testing over the next few days.  hope all you girls have a wonderful christmas and et the BFP you all deserve.

Looking for ward to the distraction over the next few days doing my head in symptom watching this morning I though i had morning sickness and period cramps all in the space of 10 mins this 2ww is driving me  

irishbird hope the antibiotics work. It is tough with a chest nfection at anytime never mind now.  My cough and throat is driving me mad hardly sleeping with coughing and everytime I use the gel I feel like a cough it bak out.

                                       

Though i would put a little baby in a stocking for us all cause we know that that is what we want from santa


----------



## gilly80

Good luck ladies, looking forward to BFP's in the morning

Gilly xxxxxx


----------



## emmamcc

BFP!!! 4am. Just had to go to loo! SO hope and pray I'm the 1st of many today and for all my cycle buddies! X

Oh I hate using phone to do this.


----------



## patbaz

Woohoo emmamcc. BFP . Merry xmas huni! 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Nattee

OH MY GOD EMMAMC..... BFP         Many congrats on being preggers im soooo happy for you. Heres to happy and healthy 8 months chic. Well done xx

Lets   thats the start of things to come today! Thinking of you ladies and eagerly await your news xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Ah that's great news Emmamcc - delighted for you.xxx

Unfortunately bfn number 3 for us, am gutted but knew in my heart of hearts that it hadn't worked again.  So going to dust ourselves off over Christmas and hopefully go again in feb/mar.

The very best of luck to everyone else testing today and Merry Christmas to all.

Ermi


----------



## patbaz

Ermi I am so sorry huni   

pat
xx


----------



## irishbird

Fsntastic news and congratulations on your BFP Emmamc heres to a happy and healthy 8 and a half months!  Hope this is the beginning of lots of BFP's over the festive season .


----------



## irishbird

Just wanted to say how sorry I am for you and DH Ermitrude  .  Please try and be good to yourselves over the next few days and weeks to get a break before starting another cycle.  Thinking about both of you.


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats emmamcc heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy
ermitrude an dh am so sorry hun you are a real inspiration for anyone to carry on hun x it will happen you just got to believe  we are all here for you hun xxxx
hey to everyone else


----------



## IGWIN79

Ermi i am so sorry hun , have a good drink over christmas        
good luck for next year , it will fly through hun   


Emma , big congrats hun on your BFP


----------



## plusone

Ermitrude so sorry it did not work this time      look after each other over christmas.

Emmamcc congrats on your bfp you will have your hands full in 8.5 months time.

Love to all you ladies
hope santa brings you what you want and you have a wonderful christmas and a new year full of bumps!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Emmamcc - congrats on the BFP, delighted for you.

Ermi - so sorry, look after yourself and DH


----------



## Nattee

Ermitrude   So sorry hun. Spoil yoursaelf over christmas xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Emmamc congrats huni, fab news. Hope you have a very happy healthy pregnancy.  

Ermi so sorry huni, thinking of you and sending big    your way.

Good luck to all the other ladies due to test over the next few days.

Well bfn for me this morning. Completely heartbroken but life must go on. Going to take some time over christmas and then decide what to do next. Nit sure whether we will opt to use the rest of our frosties or go for a fresh cycle next time.

Sending you all big hugs and wishing you all a very happy christmas.

Emma xx


----------



## plusone

Miss E sorry things did not work out for you     Time and focusing on trying again will help you.  Hope you and dh can enjoy christmas together


----------



## Mrs_B24

misse so sorry hun take take care of yourself and dh and we are here for you when ever you need us 
xxxx


----------



## patbaz

MissE am so sorry huni


----------



## Irish Daffodil

MissE, so sorry for you and DH hun   look after each other and I echo what MrsB said, we will be here when you need us x


----------



## Sparty

Misse and ermi I'm so sorry girls - take care and I hope the new year will bring you both the joy you deserve    

Emma congrats on your bfp

Sorry on my phone so not sure how this will come out, but merry Christmas to u all xx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, sorry for the quick post but i am up to my eyes in brussel sprouts and baked ham   

So sorry for your BFN's MissE and Ermi, take care over christmas - a very hard time of year for this sort of news, altho no time would be good, thinking of you both and your DH's   

Congrats Emmamcc for your BFP - you must be over the moon and on cloud 9 - so happy for you and DH and DD big   

AFM, tested this morning and i got my much much wanted BFP, i realise how lucky we are and really wish all the other girls all the luck in the world with their current cycles   

MERRY CHRISTMAS GIRLS, CHAT SOON xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Anniebabe, congrats on the BFP


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats anniebabe on the bfp! heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
i would like to wish all my ff's a wonderful christmas and bright and promising new year for those of you have got your results a happy pregnancy and for those of you still on the rocky and long road i  that 2011 brings you that much awaited bfp that you so dearly deserve.  never give up. ladies. god is good.


----------



## irishbird

Happy Christmas to everyone hope Santa is good to you!

Miss E so sorry for you and DH thinking of you at this time .

Anniebabe congratulations on your fantastic news hope this is the start of plenty of BFP's for the rest of us on this thread!


----------



## patbaz

Anniebabe congratulations huni - the beat Xmas pressie ever. Enjoy a happy and healthy 8.5 months . 

To all our other ladies have a very safe and happy Xmas. I hope that Santa has visited each and every one of you 

May 2011 bring us all good news

Pat
xxx


----------



## Nattee

Miss E im so sorry   Sending you a universe of  

Anniebabe congrats hun. Wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## Nattee

Miss E im so sorry   Sending you a universe of  

Anniebabe congrats hun. Wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

xxx


----------



## plusone

Well this morning I had cramps in my stomach and was convinced that it was all over.  Though either that or to many brussel sprouts.  So did a pregnancy test day 10 post transfer and got a      3 test later still a BFP.  Will be doing one every day until official test date but my god this may have actually worked had done a test on day 7 to check that hormones were out of system and got a BFN please god let this little one stay.

Congrats Annibabe on your BFP!


----------



## irishbird

Congrats Plusone that is fantastic news!  Here's to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead for you!

I dont think I will be testing for a few days yet.  I had cramps most of yesterday but I was busy helping get the xmas dinner ready then opening presents and didnt get back home til after 8 so all that was a good distraction.  Dont have much cramps this morning if they get really bad I might have to do a test but DH wants me to wait until test day he doesnt want us to get any false hope after what happened the last time.

Hope you all had a lovely christmas heading to my in laws today for another christmas dinner    I will be the size of a house before this is all over!


----------



## patbaz

Plusone congratulations huni what a brilliant Xmas gift . Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy 

Afm I feel rotten really bad cramps and boobs are really sore and am really tired. Glad I have Xmas to keep me busy


----------



## plusone

Patbaz do not give up hope i had tiredness sore boobs and cramps and still got BFP so all a good sign     you get yours!!!

Irishbird     you get a BFP


----------



## Mrs_B24

plus one congrats hun on bfp heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy! 
irishbird hope your keeping well hun and at least you have a lot of distraction  for your bfp ! 
patbaz dont give up hope hon your body itself does not even realise its preggars until af is due so technically it will be giving out all the signs that it is coming and most ppl who get bfp will tell u exact same thing!thats a little fact i remembered from biology class 
hi to everyone else 
xxxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Plusone, congrats on the BFP, here's hoping you have a relaxed and healthy 8.5 months


----------



## Nattee

PLUSONE     congrats on being preggers! Great news hun enjoy every minute! xx

PATBAZ i too felt tired, had mad period pains and sore boobies.Got my bfp... keep the faith    

Hello and love to all xxx


----------



## plusone

Morning girls well the sickness has commenced so ill today every smell is driving me mad.  Did a digital test and it saying 2-3 weeks should only say 1-2 I thought but sounds good to me.  Will no complain about the sickness bring it on!!  (in small doses)

Hope all your other girls are well.  Irishbird good luck with testing


----------



## patbaz

Plusone I know this sounds weird but congrats on the sickness babe it's a very good sign as is he digital test huni xxx

irishbird think you're testing soon good luck huni xx


----------



## plusone

patbaz how is the 2ww treating you?  Hope it is going quick nearly a week done. It really does send you round the bend hence my early testing


----------



## patbaz

Hi plusone am staying with bil and adorable kids but am wrecked tbh. Am symptom watching at the mo (cramping and sore boobies only) it's driving me nuts. Had severe runs this morning . Dh won't let me test til otd so there will be no early testing for me, not sure if I could test early anyway frightened of result so I will wait til next Tuesday


----------



## plusone

To early to test anyway.  You symptoms are exactly like mine and I would but the runs done to either the gels or you food consumption over the past few days.  I have a positive feeling about you.  it is hard not to test early and i did last time and got BFN day 13 BFP day 14 so i should really get a slap for driving myself insane!

Take care


----------



## patbaz

Thanks plusone. No intention of testing yet . Am too chicken to test before otd. Don't want to know if it's bfn. How are you?  Have you come down from cloud 9 yet?


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats to all who got the best xmas present ever their    so chuffed for you all.

Jillyhen


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls sfter two sleepless nights with the worst cramps ever and feeling nauseous all day yesterday I did two presgnancy tests today and I got a BFP!!!  Dont really know what way I am feeling  a mixture of delighted at being pregnant and really scared of another miscarriage.  When I did the first test this morning and it was positive I actually burst into tears I was so scared.  DH not impressed at me testing early but he is starting to come round.  I am not going to test again until the OTD which is Thursday just praying it stays with me this time .

Plusone how are you feeling today?  I am not sure if my nausea is dowm to pregnancy or nerves I didnt have any sickness the last time.

Patbaz keeping my fingers crossed for you dotn worry about your upset tummy that wont harm you in anyway.


----------



## patbaz

A huge congratulations Irishbird here's to a happy healthy and stress free 8.5 months honey 

afm still tired still got sore (.)(.)'s still feel like af about to arrive. Well after talking it over with dh if it doesn't work we will try again asap because I really believe that I am meant to be a mum


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, hope you all had a good xmas, mine was just perfect, my DD was soooo excited and then the icing on the cake obviously was my BFP on xmas eve, i tested again on my OTD of boxing day and sure enough its still a BFP - we are soo happy and cant believe how lucky we are to to have had 2 cycles of icsi - both resulting in a pregnancy, praying everything runs smoothly for the next 8+ months       

Congrats to Plusone and Irishbird on your longed for BFP's, this is turning into a really lucky thread and Plusone i would say the fact that your digital test was reading 2-3 weeks would be a good sign that you are having twinnies, cant wait to hear that i am right!!

Take care girls and hi to everyone else and thanks for all your good wishes for my BFP and for the next 8 months, bring it on


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
congrats irish bird on bfp! heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy hun!  if that is sickness you have its a VERY good sign hun!
patbaz hope your holding up well hun and your tummy has settled down! 
plusone i second what anniebabe said my pee sticks were frer and i would have been 4 weeks 4days on otd and one line was darker than other thought control line was darker line but it actually was test line and did a test wit pee an hr later and it went as dark!i remember saying to dh it could mean two and it did! lol!
anniebabe glad you enjoyed christmas hun! im betting santa was very good at your house!lol!
any symtoms yet?


----------



## plusone

irishbird congrats on your BFP it was a lucky day the day we had ec.  So pleased for you!!!!!!  

Anniebabe thanks on congrats will just wait till scan day would be great if you were right but as you know how hard one is i would probably also need resusitated!  Will b gratefull for anything!  


I am feeling so rough have been coughing none stop all day.  So paranoid about taking anything though but thought I better get paracaetamol into me with a temp of 38.3 so scared anything will go wrong with BFP but they/it has made it this far so heres hoping all will be well.  can not wait to test now on OTD and post my form.  I have peed on a stick every day now since test date the girl in Boots thought I was insane buying 5 pregnancy tests        think she thought i did not realsie there was 2 in one pack and 3 in the other!!!

Patbaz hope you are doing well and time ticks by quickly for you


----------



## Mrs_B24

plusone be careful what paracetomol you use my doc just said plain ordinary panadol is all i can take and it says on the info leaflet its safe to take in pregnancy.


----------



## patbaz

Plusone so sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly . Take it easy and look after yourself huni. Reckon it might be twins from what mrs B has said, wouldn't that be fab . 

MrsB how you doing huni? How'd Xmas go? Did the kids enjoy Xmas am sure Santa was good 

afm I am feeling ok. Feel like af is on her way . Still have sore (.)(.) but reckon that must be the drugs. 6 days til otd now so not long if it's bfn ( which I suspect ) we will start tx asap to try again 

hope everyone else is well, missE you are in my thoughts huni

Pat
xxx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls

Thank you all for your messages of congrats.  You have all been a great support.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas.  I have been offline over Christmas as i have not been at home.  In work today and so looking forward to getting home to my own wee house and my own bed.  Hope everyone is keeping well and had a good Christmas.

Ermitrude and MissE - I am so sorry to read about your BFN.  I hope you are both doing ok.   ing you get BFPs in the near future.

Anniebabe, Plusone and Irishbird - Congrats on your BFPs.  This summer we will all have BPBs!!!  Hope you all had a good Christmas and are feeling good.

Patbaz - Remain positive.  Easy said!!  I was like a demon for 6 days before i tested.  Had cramps and pains and was in tears half the time convinced it had not worked.  I got my BFP and i'm still worried about cramps.  My sis said I was the same the last time, which deep down I know but questioning every twinge.  As a friend told me we would be worried if we felt nothing too!!!

AFM - I am totally shattered after a hectic Christmas between mine and DH family.  I am having cramps and reckon it could be my IBS.  One minute i have runs and other i cant go!!  Just same as last time.  I am questioning every twinge!!  I was in RVH at this stage last time with Hyperstym.  I also had a lot of bleeding too as I think thats when I lost one of the embryos.  I was so convinced it was my AF.  This time is so much better.  Boobs getting sore too.  All good signs I reckon.  My mum keeps telling me cramps are a good thing as its the embryos settling in.  Have read a few sources of info on google and cramping is completely normal.  I will just be glad when I get my scan!!

Good luck to the girls who are close to their test date.  I am  ing for BFPs all the way!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Morning all. Dh and I are going to visit family in the south so I won't have access to
the Internet so I just wanted to wish everyone a very happy and healthy 2011, I hope that this is our year ladies and that we all have a happy new year
Pat
xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

girls

i havent been on for a long time (since i lost our baby in July) I dont know if any one remembers me but i kninda need some help. 

I have started my NHS cycle with the royal and had my first follie tracking scan today (day6 of jabs) when the doc scanned me he told me that they were going to check my E2 levels and may increase my dose. He could only fine 1-2 follies each side and they are <10mm.  How is this size wise for day 6 of stimms?

What i am concerned about is the lack of activitiy. They scanned me on day 4 last time and i had 3-4 each side and ended up with 8 eggs, 7 of which feritlised. Im really worried the Royal will cancel my cycle. They havent said as much but i have read of ladies having cancelled cycles in the past. 

How poorly do you have to respond before they cancel a cycle? 

im petrified and so so upset so any responses even from oldies who have any knowledge of how things might progress from here would be very helpful

jude


----------



## IGWIN79

Bjp , the two foll you have are about the right size hun , they are faster than mine  i had 13 days on stimms 
as for uping your dose , once they do that you will see a big change 
maybe somone in the same situation could help you more 
Hope all goes ok for you , goodluck   and happy new year


----------



## Katie789

Jude,

Like you my second tx resulted in fewer follies. First round I had 8 eggs, second round my gonal f was increased but at first scan was devastated I only had three follies. Day 13 scan I was told had three but on ec two days later I had 5 eggs. Not sure how or why as my dose was not increased.

Sounds like youve still got lots of time for them to grow. If I remember right at my first scan on day seven mine were 7, 8 and 11 mm so yours sound good.


----------



## Moonbeam08

sweetchilli and katie thankyou both for sharing your stories.

i cant do smilies or anything as im at work - i was supposed to be off this week but was so gunked after my scan this am that i knew my own company wouldnt be any good.

katie - like you i think the devastation comes after responding so well the first time. Where you treated at RFC as well? where you allowed to continue to EC with 3 or did they have discussions about cancelling on you? im petirified of being told i dont have enough to warrent EC and made to revert to IUI when i had 4 iui's which all failed. How did the cycle turn out for you Katie <hug> how many embies did you get from your 5 eggs?


----------



## Katie789

Jude,

We are with origin and they were happy with three as long as I was clear that I could get fewer than three eggs as not all follies contain eggs - so where the five came from im not sure. Three fertilised and they transferred two. Otd tomorrow but have quite heavy brown discharge now for three days so not very hopeful x


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls did my official test today and it was still BFP so I am delighted but apprehensive.  Does anyone know how quickly the RFC get back to you with the date for the scan?  Last time with Origin I rang to tell them the results and they told me right away what my scan date was.

Plusone did you do another test today?! I laughed at you buyong so many sometimes you dont believe it when you see the positive on the test stick.  I am still crampy and nauseous but not complaining as I had none of that the last time so hoping its a good sign!

Patbaz enjoy your trip to see your family by the time you get back it will be even closer to the test date try and stay positive I know its hard.

Katie 79 good luck for OTD tomorrow 

Emmamc sorry to hear you arent feeling great you will relax more when the scan is over i know I will!

BJP2008 sorry to hear your scan didnt go as well as last time bit I am sure with the increased meds you will soon see a difference.  

Thanks to everyone for the congrats messages it still doesnt feel real!  Trying to keep myself distracted from thinking about it so I am away to propare dinner for 8 people who are arriving in a couple of hours better get moving!


----------



## Moonbeam08

katie i cant thankyou enough for keeping me sane (er) today.    i just phoned the clinic and have to phone back at 16.00 as the docs still havent looked at the results yet    

did they give you any reason why you (and i) responded so differently this time? did they even talk about cancelling you or abandoning? i dont know what i am going to do if im put into that situation. 
did they up your dose any more after they saw 3 on your first scan or let you continue on what you were already doing? if they didnt up your dose did they explain why that wasnt done?

im so sorry loading all this onto you today especially as you are only hours away from testing and your head must be popping as it is. i wish you every luck in the world tomorrow. 

if we can just get 3 embies or even 2 out of what i have i iwll be pleased as they will only put 2 back anyway


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls

Hope everyone doing good today and looking forward to another holiday weekend.  I'm so shattered I'm looking forward to relaxing!

BJP -  ing your higher dose of Gonal does the trick.  I had to up my dose after my 2nd scan, however doc did not tell me how many folicles i had just that they were very small.  I was on low dose due to previous OHSS.  I went on to get 10 eggs and 8 embryos.  I know from this page that every cycle is different.  I was told that i could have responded differently this time due to my previous pregnancy and that your hormones can also change due to other factors too.  So hope they are growing as we type!!  

Katie - Sorry to hear you are having problems.  I had brown discharge with my last pregnancy and this got heavier few days after my bfp.  I was told it could have been because I had 2 embryos put back and had one baby.  My Friend had exact same thing with both her cycles and had dd both times. She was also told that blood loss was prob due to passing one embryo.  I know every cycle/preg is different.  Try to keep positive.  I so know its not easy, but there is still hope.

I am heading home from work now.  So hope my dh has dinner on as I have been constantly hungry and thirsty since last week!!!
bye for now Emma xxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks for that girls am a bit more reassured as I thought was def my period coming through. 

Jude they didnt up my dose as was already on 300 and think thats all origin go up to. They never suggested abandoning and just said hopefully any eggs collected would be of good quality (as didnt make it to et last time). She basically said every cycle will get a different response even if repeat it exactly. Hope the phonecall after four helped x


----------



## plusone

BJP your follicle size sound fine for day6 they check your estradial to check that the body is putting the level up from the drugs or if it is not.  By seeing a few follicles and a high e2 they can assume that it is due to poor response or a slow response but sometimes the body has a low e2 and fewer follicles in which case they can up dose to see if the body responds better.  they used to not do blood work at RFC and just wait and see response but now they are more quick at adjusting dose.  I had one cycle in jan. loadsa very small follicles day6 and no e2 taken day 10 none had grown increased dose day14 cycle stopped.  this time i had small follicles day 6 e2 taken dose increased scan day 10 follicles had increased and grown and 11 eggs collected and now have a BFP.  Do not think they will stop tx they will do all they can to keep you going.  loadsa of the girls on here have had there doses increased by the royal over the last month.  It is not over yet misses!!!!!!  The reason they gave me for poor response in january was stress (not from tx but from other stuff) Follicles only indicate number of eggs each follicle could could contain 0/1/2 eggs

Emmamcc all good sign indeed we will all be glad to get our scans.

Irishbird tested today again still a BFP BFP BFP so glad and excited and scared roll on 3 weeks till I get scan.  i say to dh I will be happy and relax when...... which he knows is a lie as i will stress until I actually see a baby in my arms after a very short labour!!!!

Ermitrude and misse how are you both?

Patbaz stop that talk of more tx u will not need it unless you want a sibling for this one   

Love to all you girls Hope that this year is your year and we see lots of BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Nattee

Hi ladies just back from 3 days in Lapland.... magical!

IRISHBIRD CONGRATS on your BFP! Great, wonderful news. Happy healthy 8 months ahead  

BJP. I have only done treatement once. I was on maximum dose and had 7 follicles although only 4 of them were big enough to collect from. I got 3 eggs on ec and only one put back. So it only takes one! I hope the increase improves things but just remember you just need one healthy embie. My friend had 21 eggs collected and not one fertilized. So some times less is more!

Id like to wish all you lovely ladies a very happy new year. May it be filled with good health and happiness. 2011 will hopefully be THE year for some us waiting to catch our dream.   for all. Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies

thankyou for your encouragement. the Doctor spoke with me at 4.20 yesterday (just as i was getting ready to go out to celebrate MIL's birthday over dinner) He phoned me with the bad news that my Oestradiol Level was only 249 and it should be 1500-2000 by day 6. He told me that its not over yet. he told me that if it had been my first cycle and i had such a bad response by this stage he would be worried but because my last cycle was only in march and i got 8 eggs and there are signs of activity (although not a lot) he thinks i have a chance of them growing. He told me that he has had improvements in ladies with much lower E2 levels before. I dont know what to believe. 

i never thought for one minute i wouldnt get to EC as although stressful i crused along to it last time. i prepare myself for no fertilisation, small(er) number of follies or slower to grow but not No or minimal response to drugs.

I have to go back on Sunday Morning for a scan- he warned me that there wont be much of a difference by sunday as he preferred to bring me up on Tuesday but as my dose has increased to 225 units everyday he realised i wont have enough meds to get me as far as Tues.

He told me that he would be tempted to wack me up to 300 units but because i did well on the standard schedule last time that he didnt want to risk me going the other way and over stimulating. 

Has anyone had their E2 level taken on day 6 or there abouts and has it been as low as mine and gone on to get to EC?


----------



## Babypowder

To all the cycle buddies old and new................................



May all your dreams come true in 2011


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year and for those of you that got BFPs I wish you health & happiness in 2011 as you meet your new arrivals, for those us of still waiting I    that we all achieve our dream in 2011.


----------



## Mrs_B24

happy new year everyone!
i hope and  that in 2011 all your dreams come true and you get your bfps! 
i would also like to thank everyone that supported me through my journey i cant thanks you';s enough really you are a real sound bunch of gals!
all the very best! 
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## plusone

well girls how is the new year treating you all?

BJP hope your scan goes well today and they see more activity

natte I would love t go to Lapland would be so great my dream trip

Katie hoe did you get on with test day Hope it was a BFP   

to al my cycling buds Hi and happy new year now to undeck the halls


----------



## plusone

Patbaz not long now girl that is unless you have done a sneaky pee on a stick already.  hope you get the BFP you deserve


----------



## Katie789

Plusone,

Afraid it was a bfn for me. Devastated.  Just trying to decide whether we should take a break and relax for a while or go ahead again as soon as we can. Have a few things on the first half of the year like hens, stags and weddings. If we go ahead with tx we'd only regret drinking at those if it didnt work again. On the other hand we've put our lives on hold by not going on trips and holidays for the last two years so that we both had the funds and were in the best position for treatment and its got us nowhere. 

Will wait and see what consultant recommends at our review, hoping third time lucky for us xx


----------



## plusone

Katie so sorry to hear that what ever decision you make I hope you get your BFP some day. 
Take some time to think what is best for you as a couple.


----------



## chickidu

Hi TMP,
Congrats,
Where did you cycle in Madrid ?


----------



## patbaz

Hello ladies 

First off a very happy new year to everyone. I hope that all our dreams come true this year 

katie I am so sorry huni - I know exactly what you mean about putting life on hold, we have been doing the same. Whatever you decide I hope that 2011 brings you happiness huni xx

afm: did a poas yesterday and it was a bfn for me I'm afraid. I know that I tested early and that it's not over til otd but I have had a bad feeling about this tx. I haven't told dh yet as I don't want to ruin his las few days off but I will test again on otd. I would lime to say thanks to everyone for their support so far. I will never forget your kindness. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Nattee

PATBAZ its far from over yet! I had a test a couple of days before OTD in A and E and it was negative. I tried hard to forget but i thought it was over. BUT i got a BFP on OTD.

I  you get yours on OTD hun. Try to think positive you are almost there.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all well xx


----------



## irishbird

Happy new year to everyone hope 2011 brings us all what we wish for!

Katie 79 so sorry to hear about your BFN .  Just make sure you take some time to get over what has happened before you and DH make any decisions.  Thinking about you at this sad time.

Patbaz dont get down yet you may just have tested too early....I have done three tests and all of them have had really faint lines in them so the first couple of times I wasnt even sure if it was a BFP.  Dont give up until the OTD keeping my fingers crossed for you  .

Not much change still feeling isck most of the time but I am just getting scared about the scan now so afraid that it will be the same outcome as last time.  I will be glad to get back to work on Tuesday for a distraction!


----------



## plusone

Irishbird i know what you mean about being nervous about scan will be glad to at least have a date.  It is hard to think it is really real til you see a heartbeat.   that it is soon and you see heartbeat on screen.

Patbaz do not give up till OTD for my second cycle i got a BFN night before tested next day and got a BFP.  And she is now asleep in the next room really hope it changes for you.


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies,
well it's official it's a bfn for me. I am beyond devastated. I am gonna take a few days and cry it out then I will get back on the rollercoaster and try again. Inwant to say thanks to everyone for all their support. You really are a fab bunch of ladies. I wish you all the very best with your treatments and for those of you who got that wonderful bfp hve a happy and healthy 2011 
love always,
Pat
xxx


----------



## plusone

Patbaz I am sure you are devastated you are right to take the time to let the tears fall.     this year will be your year and you get a BFP.


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz,

So sorry for you both. It will take some time but its amazing how quickly we pull ourselves together to do it all over again. Our determination will get us all there!!

Katie


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi Girls

katie and patbaz - im devastated to hear news of your BFN's. i hope you are taking care of yourselves at this difficult time. No one can understand the depth of the pain a simple bit of blood can bring with it on so many levels.

rose im so sorry i didnt get a chance to thankyou properly last week for your response to my concerns. your message really inspired me and helped me get though a very difficult weekend. im hoping you will come up trumps for me again today.

I had a scan on Sunday and the Prof saw 2 on my right and one on my left all of which were 14mm. He was more positive.

HOwever this morning Dr Thraub *(sp?) couldnt find my left ovary at all (it has been very difficult to find everytime this cycle) and said he could only see the 2 on the right which had grown to 20mm so im ready to trigger tonight. HOWEVER he told me that i had a decision to make as to whether or not to proceede with only 2 -3 follicles (if you count the one thats on the ovary playing hide and seek) as he explained not every follicle contains an egg and that they may get NO EGGS or even only ONE out of 3 follicles.

I tried to hold it together. i asked about Reverting to a SIUI given my lack of follies and then part fund another cycle where we pay for the meds and the NHS funds the EC and ET section of it.. but apparently that's not possible .. if we decide not to proceed that is our NHS go over .. so given that I told him there wasn't really an option. I had to go ahead. There is of course another BUT&#8230; I also have to wait until 4pm to get my E2 results as it is really based on them if they let us go ahead even If I say I want to &#8230;&#8230; Im so upset and disappointed <sad face> and cant understand why this is happening to me after I had such a good response on standard meds last time <cry>

Im thinking that the last time I did IVF I had 8-9 follies and 8 eggs so I had a good egg to follicle ratio so I just have to hope that all three contain an egg each.

I guess im hoping that poor responders show up to tell me your tales with only 2-3 follies and how that turned out for them in terms of egg numbers at EC and Embryo number and quality and BFN or BFP&#8230;. please step up <hug>


----------



## Nattee

BJP less is more! Quality over quantity.

I had 4 follicles and they collected 3. I was told they normally retrieve 75% at ec. Again apparently they expect 75% of these to fertilize, for us all 3 fertilized one was a grade 2 8 cell and the others were grade 2 5 and 7 cell. They only put one back and im 18 weeks pregnant today!

Try to stay positive i know people who have had over 20 collected and not one fertilizes. I  was told less is better for quality so keep the faith!

Loads of luck hun xxx


----------



## plusone

BJP big numbers mean nothing zilch zero, off course you should go ahead and with the size increase you e2 is bound to be up.  It is quality over quantity.  It really only takes one. A chance is what you need and this is it.  Good luck for your call at 4pm and good luck with trigger and EC.  It is gut wrenching when you hear that there are few.  though when it happened to me my follicles never grew so was cancelled.  you have great sized follicles and each will contain an egg i am


----------



## Ermitrude

Just wanted to pop on and send        to Patbaz - I'm just so sorry honey that it didn't work out this time  .  Be really good to yourself and dh. xxx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Patbaz, so sorry for you and DH, look after each other


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, i havent been on the web much at all over christmas and new year,  but i got a new lap top and just got it up and running today so i am back    and have no excuses now  

First of all, Patbaz i am so sorry to hear about your BFN, i am sure you and your DH are just devastated, sending you lots of    and you take your time to get over this loss and be extra good to yourself and DH you both deserve it  

Also to Katie, so sorry to hear about your BFN too honey it is so difficult to understand why, take care of you and your DH and i am sure you will be ready to try again real soon   

I can hardly believe i am in this position again and i really do know how lucky i am to get my 2nd BFP and i am just    that all
goes well for the 4 of us now waiting for our 7 week scans, emmamcc, Plusone, Irishbird and myself.

Well i got my letter in the post today, which i wasnt expecting for at least another week, knowing how "good" the RFC's admin is, but it came today i have to go on the 17th Jan, so its just less than 2 wks away and i cant wait, just want to see the little heartbeat and confirm if there is one or two little bambinos on board.

How are you girls coping, the waiting would drive you round the bend, you think once the 2ww is over then you will relax, but oh no then you worry until the 7 week scan and then the 12 week scan etc... i dont think i will fully relax until my little one is in my arms, have any of you tried to work out your due dates? I worked mine out on the due date calculator on this site and it gave me the 1st of September so cant wait to have that confirmed by the RFC at my scan on the 17th.

Hope you other ladies get your scan appointments through asap, at least you can settle a little bit once you know when it will be   

Hi to Ermi and MissE - been thinking about you both over the hols and hope you are both holding up ok, sending big    your way
Hi to anyone else on here i havent mentioned, hope you are all doing well


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls.  Just a quick post to say happy new year to everyone.  Hope you all have a wonderful year in 2011.  Feeling rather rough and the sickness has kicked in.  So shattered so going to bed when dd goes.  

Hoping everyone is keeping well.  Will get on again tomorrow when in work and get a better catch up. 

Goodnite Emma
xx


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls

Patbaz so sorry about your BFN sending you lots of love and my thoughts are with you at this sad time .

BJP 2008 I hope everything is going ok for you?

Anniebabe glad to hear you got your scan appointment already hoping mine comes before the end of the week.  Went back to work yesterday and it is a good distraction but am having to come home and lie down for an hour as I feel sick and tired at the end of the day but feeling ok apart from that just really nervous still.


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls.  Hope everyone keeping well.  I am in bed already!!  

Irishbird - Hope you are keeping well.  I am still waiting for date for scan.  Its almost as bad as the 2ww.  Gotta say though that the sickness is reassuring.  

Plusone - Hows you keeping.  So looking forward to scan.  Just wish i had date.

Anniebabe - Great that you have your date.  I rang RVH today and they said they recieved my letter on Friday but had yet to be processed!!  so frustrating.  Trying to remain patient!!!  How have you been feeling?  Any sickness??

Nattee - I have heard many good reports of Lapland.  I plan to take my DD when she is old enough.  How are you keeping?

IrishD - Happy new year chick!  I so  that your dreams come true in 2011! x

Mrs B24 - Hows you doing.  Hope you had a good Christmas.  How is time going for you? 

Katie - So sorry about your BFN!  I so hope you and your DH are doing ok.  Such a hard time!  

Patbaz - I am so sorry about your BFN!!  Its amazing how much a good cry can help.  I hope you and dh feel better soon and fit to start as you say on the rollercoaster again. 

BJP - So hope you got good news yesterday and proceed to ec.   ing all goes well for ya chick.

AFM - Feeling rougher by the day.  Thankfully it is worst in the evenings and i am able to work ok.  Not complaining as the sickness is a bit reassuring.  Just wish i had my scan date.  Rang RVH today and they said that they only received my letter on Friday and still have not processed it!!!!  Fingers crossed I get date in next couple of days.  DD is 1 on Friday so gonna try to put it out of my head and enjoy her weekend.

So hope and  that everyone has a wonderful year and that everyone gets the bundles they so deserve. 

Sending some   and       

Goodnite - Emma  xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Bjp , just poping on the see how you got on ,       all is well


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe gald you got your scan date the waiting is driving me insane. Hopefully should be later the same week for myself and Irishbird.

BJP how did yesterday go?

Emmamcc It is hard waiting we will all be glad to have our scans.  The sickness is reassuring but as soon as it passes a little while I panic.  Though the extreme uncontrollable tiredness should reassure me.

To all you other girls 
  
Heading now to convince my 3 year old a nap would b a lovley idea though will probably regret it tonight!!


----------



## Nattee

Hi ladies  

Emmamcc im ok thanks, tired always but okay!

Girls those scans will be here before you know it! I found my sickness very on/off till about 6 weeks when it took over my life! Enjoy the patches of relief!!!

I have been a bit scarse. My DP was home for 2 weeks over christmas but has now flown away for 3 months again, i am miserable! I just miss him sooooo much. Its only night 2 without him and i just cant bare it!

MissE and Patbaz.... hope you're okay   have been thinking about you x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me. Havent been posting much, just trying to get used to our bfn but i think about you all.
Hang in there ladies, those scans will be here before you know it.

Nattee sorry your DP is away again, it must be difficult for you. Sending you big hugs.

Lots of love.

Emma xx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls

Just a quick message for those waiting on their scan dates.  I rang RFC today and was told that the girl who booked on the scans was on leave and came back today.  she told me my scan would be on the 17th but have no time yet.  Just have to wait on letter.  I told the girl on the phone i just hope its not like my offer letter and arrive a week after I was supposed to reply.

Hope everyone is keeping well.

Good nite.  Emma xx


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, hope you are all well and preparing for another dose of snow from tomorrow............

Irishbird and plusone i hope you both get word about your scans asap, it is a bit easier when you have that date to airm for.

Emmamcc how are you feeling now, are you still getting that awful sickie feeling?? I hope you have a fab day tomorrow for your dd Kara's birthday, bet you cant believe she is one already and i am sure she will be spoilt rotten   

BJP that is great news about your 2 eggs, really hope you get good news when you ring in the morning and then get to your ET on Sunday, sending your lots of        and       

I went back to work yesterday and felt ok but today was a disaster i just felt nauseous all day and quite dizzy off and on and obviously my boss in work doesnt know yet that i am pregnant so when he was talking to me today i was swaying and holding onto the filing cabinet lol    and trying to act normal - not easy when i was feeling so rough, i was just so glad to get home and lie down for half an hour and then when i did that i felt even sicker - not nice but at the same time i am NOT complaining   .  The thing is i didnt have a single bit of sickness when i was pg with my DD so its all new to me   

Hi to Nattee and MissE and anyone else i havent mentioned, xx


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe understand about your tiredness and dizziness I never was dizzy with DD but even when lying down the room is spinning.  Is your scan an early morning clinic?

Irishbird any sign of your scan appointment?

Emmamcc  How was the first birthday?  i remember my dd was like what is all the fuss about.

BJP hope your call went well today

AFM scan appointment came in for the 18th but will have to ring as too early in morning for DH and me to make it to belfast together and I sure aint going myself.

MissE it will take time just praying 2011 is your year for a BFP

natte it is hard when your DH is away

Hi to all you lovely girls


----------



## irishbird

Hi everyone not long in from work and the letter from the RFC was waiting for me.  Scan isnt until 26th January which seems very far away considering yours is the 18th Plusone wee bit ****** off that I have to wait so long but it might be a good thing as last time when I had my first scan with Origin they couldnt find a heartbeat and told me to come back a week later as they said there was a possibility that the scan was too early and I spent a week veering between devastation and hope that that a heartbeat would show up which of course it didnt .  At least this time it will be definite as it will be six weeks from embryo transfer.  I am exhausted this evening after a week at work and still getting waves of sickness and my boobs are aching so hoping they are all still good signs!

Did you ring to change your appointment Plusone?  What is the new date and time?

Wont be long now for you both Anniebabe and Emmamc hope the time flies for you!

Miss E good to hear from you have been thinking about you a lot hope you are doing ok.

Nattee god love you with your DP away I dont know how I would cope!

Patbaz hope you are ok pet thinking about you.


----------



## plusone

Irishbird did not get letter till late today so knew RFC would be closed so will just have to ring Monday.  Your date does seem far away.  Will probably end up with an appointment the following week anyway now. Just hoping i can get a later one as dh can not be with me at any early appointment.  The wait is hard for scan.


----------



## emmamcc

HI girls. Just quick post from my phone. Got letter this morning. Apt Is 17th at 8.30am. Not feeling so great today as had little scare this morning. Just thought please not today. If it has to happen let it not be today.  Thankfully nothing more. Just tried to put it out of my head and enjoy dds day. 

Hope everyone is keeping well. hope you all have great weekend. WE are having big party for dd tomorrow. 

Goodnight all.  Emma. X x x


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, hope you are all well   

Plusone and Irishbird that is great that you both have your scan appointments through, my appointment is at 10.15am so not that early, it said on my letter it was a nurse led clinic but didnt actually mention a scan, i find their letters very general, like how hard would it be to personalise it slightly and say 7 week scan   

I nearly feel like ringing just to make sure it is actually for a scan that would maybe teach them to sort their admin out!!

RANT OVER   

Must be the pregnancy hormones kicking in   

I went to see my GP today to register my pregnancy and I have a booking in appointment with the midwife on the 17th aswel, so that will be my scan in the morning and my midwife in the afternoon, its getting very exciting   

Emma how did Kara's 1st birthday go, i'm sure she was spoilt rotten, and just right too   

Thats all from me for now, take care girls of yourselves and those little bumps!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## anniebabe

Emma we must have been posting at the same time!

I'm sure you have been worried about your scare but try and put it out of your mind, it is just your little one/ones getting snuggled in even tighter.

Sending you big    and have a fab day tomorrow with your little dd, soon to be a big sis


----------



## emmamcc

Thanks Anniebabe.  Have had nothing more since.  Sickness is constant now. Not complaining though its reasuring in a way!!  Hows you feeling?

Kara's party was fantastic.  We hired local community centre and had 27 kids and 39 adults.  All our family and friends have all known about our situation and have been a great support so it was great to have everyone together for a celebration.  Kara was totally hyper.  She really loved it.  We were all shattered yesterday.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.  This thread is very quiet now.  Dont want to post on bumps and babes thread just yet though as I want to wait until scan next monday.  Its like your almost holding your breath hoping everything will be ok.


----------



## plusone

Hi emma we will all be glad to have our scans.  Glad Karas birthday went well.

Anniebabe, Irishbird how you both?

Well rang to change appointment this morning and was told that never was a scan done after 10am.  So the girl was really rude on the phone took her name. She is totally aware of our situation so threw some disability discrimination nonsense at her and get this she rang back with a new appointment for this sunday now I am petrified I said was this not to early and she was like well sure if there is no heartbeat they will bring you bak!!!         Cheeky cow!!!!  So scared right now could cry just want to fast forward to the birth or maybe just after.  Where do they get there admin staff!!!  Need to fill myself with some PMA

MissE and patbaz How you both doing?


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, emma you are right it has got really quiet on here, but i agree with you about not wanting to move to the bumps and babes thread "just in case"   

Glad to hear Kara's party went well, its great to see them enjoying themselves, esp with the other children, my DD just loves being with her wee cousins    Sorry to hear you are feeling so sick, so far i have just had 2 bouts of nausea and they seem to disappear nearly as quick as they arrive, but while here they make you feel rotten so i totally sympathise.

Plusone, i cant believe what that girl said to you at the RFC, how totally insensitive for her to be so flippant about something so important, you should report her to her manager, she def shouldnt be allowed to speak to a patient like that, you got me really wondering about my appointment for next monday cos its at 10.15 and she told you they dont do any scan appointments after 10am, well i rang the RFC after reading your post and got them to comfirm that my appointment is for a 7 week scan, so she was not only rude to you but also told you a blatant lie     

Anyways how are you feeling after that stressful phone call, are you having any sickness?

Irishbird hope you are doing well, wont be long now til we have all had our scans


----------



## IGWIN79

Plus one , how far will you be on on sun then 
i would phone and complain, she should be more understanding the silly MOO, (thats me being polite) lol


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe feeling big periods of nausea then want it to go then it does then I want it bak but really dizzy mostly and tired so tired.  Gald you found out it was definately for scan.  They really are a bunch of wallys!!!  I would love to teach them a few manners

Sweetchill i will be 6 weeks plus 3 days counting 2 weeks before et and 6 plus 6 counting 2 weeks before ec/fertilisation.  I am sure it will be fine just want to see a heart beat for definate and not end up bak if they think it is too early.  So stressed about scan could vomit.  Oh to be bak in the day when I was pregnant with dd (after 2nd icsi) and i was so naive.  We found out she had major health problems at 20 weeks scan so scans now have that tinge of fear with them.  She is 3 now and apart from 6 major ops she is doing brill.  But we always worry.


----------



## Mrs_B24

plusone that is shocking really people jusy do not know when to keep there big mouths shut!i would defo ring and complain!defo a MOO MOO big time! im sure everything will be fine the sickness i a VERY good sign!plus the tiredness and dizziness all a good sign hun! 
emmamcc glad ur dd had a lovely birthday!  glad that eased off too hun! like i said to plus one if ur feeling sick its a good sign! i had very light spottin on and off till about 11 weeks and i was v.v.v.v. sick tired headaches etc and clinic told me being sick is a good indication everything fine!even tho my last two pregnancies i had nothing like that so freaked big time!
anniebabe i understand about not posting on other thread i ddint till nearly twelve weeks!i still see this thread as my home tho! coz thats where i started out! 
a big hi to all the other lovely ladies! 
all good with me! slowing down big time day by day but not complaining one bit!enjoying every second 
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

plusone , thats the thing i was panicking about as well not seeing the heartbeat as it was to early i was 6 +5 and it was a good strong heartbeat , i was so relieived , if you think its to early phone back and change it there is no point in stressing yourself anymore , hope you get it sorted hun , i know it nothing but worry , but one good thing is the sickness i was so sick with this one but didnt have anything with my other two , in the end they had to give me tablets cause i was so bad lol


----------



## plusone

Oh girls the nerves about this scan have over taken me one minute I feel overcome with symptoms next nothing so paranoid.  Even checking my reflexology point on my feet to make sure it remains swollen     and only know it from having reflexology last cycle so it is not like I know what I am looking for.  So nervous making myself go mad.  I need some PMA bottled and sent for me to consume.  If anyone in rfc on sunday I will be the one being priced from my seat for scan as the old nerve will not hold up till then.

Hope you are all doing better than me love to you all


----------



## Nattee

PLUSONE i was real nervous too waiting for that first scan. It will all be fine you only have a few days to go. Remember stress not good for the bean! And tell yourself everything has gone so well so far... why shouldnt it continue.

Sending you lots of stress free vibes  

I also need to take my own advice after watching 'one born every minute'! Good god.... somebody help me!!!

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## plusone

thanks Nattee and trust me it is not that bad one born every minute must find the worst cases plus the simple thing to say is get me a epidural now please right from the word go why be brave when you dont have to be.  I was induced with dd and had epidural straight after full labour commenced and it was a great birth experience. Once I got going she was out in 3 hours!!!!


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls hope everyone keeping well and the nerves are holding.  I'm so excited and nervous about my scan on Monday.  Just trying to stay positive.  Sickness is reassuring me!!

Nattee I totally agree with Plusone.  my waters broke on Sunday and I felt nothing until full labour started on Wed night.  I took everything going and was not as bad as i expected.  Not bad at all really.  It was the most wonderful experience.  I actually found EC hyperstym and pregnancy a lot worse.  Give me my week of labour over that anytime!!  I found i did yell a bit at the end as i think a lot of women do but it was just the force of pushing not pain.  Think positive happy thoughts.  

Thats me in bed and fighting sleep to finish this message.  Nite all

Emma
xx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, i see we are all hanging in there and another day closer to our scans   

Emma, you say you had everything going during your labour, did you have an epidural and would you recommend it, i didnt have one with my DD but would consider it.......

I had a bit of a nitemare yesterday, a girl i work with (quite closely) rang me to tell me she has been diagnosed with swine flu and another man in work has the same symptons as her so he more than likely has it too, so i rang my GP surgery and they advised me to ring the hospital maternity ward to see what they would advise and the midwife i spoke to was lovely and told me to come straight to the hospital and they gave me the vaccine there and then, i had intended to ask about it next monday, both at my RFC scan and at my midwife booking in appointment but at least now i know i should be covered, so relieved.

Have any of you girls been advised to have it yet?

Must go and do some work


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls havent posted in a few days nothing much happening just worried sick about having to wait another two weeks before I have my scan.  I am feeling really sick in the evenings now and very tired as well and have this background nauseous feeling all day long but I am still petrified as last time I had a miscarriage and I didnt have as much as a stomach cramp and I am so afraid the same thing will happen again.  I will be 8 weeks by the time I have the scan I just wish it was a bit earlier so that if everything is okay I could start to enjoy being pregnant.  Havent slept a wink the last two nights with worry even though I am exhausted.

Plusone cant believe your scan is on Sunday I wish mine was then!  That was a right silly cow you talked to on the phone and my scan is at 10.15 as well so she is definitely wrong about that!  Wont be long now for you either Anniebabe and Emmamc you will all be moved onto the other thread long before me!


----------



## plusone

Irishbird i understand it is hard waiting why dont you ring the rfc tomorrow and ask why your scan is so far away it would not do any harm to ask maybe the admin staff have calculated the timing of the scan wrong/ contact your consultant to see if they can have any sway on getting scan earlier.  tell them you know there is a free appointment on tues (the one I had to cancel). I would also suggest if you a worried attending early pregnancy clinic not sure if you are from belfast where they can do 7 week scan in certain circumstances.  I have to say I do feel a pang of guilt that my scan has been earlier than yours it seems unfair.  And i know that scans can make anxiety high like you my past experience has tarred these events with anxiety although for different reasons.  I hope the time goes quickly or you can get things moved closer. xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

irishbird defo ring them hun and explain how worried u are by right they should accomadate u in some way!them of all people should understand the delicatenaess of the situation. on a very positive note all ur syptoms are very promising keep telling yourself that!means your little bean/beans are prdicing lots and lots of pregnancy hormones and there whoosing around ur body and getting stronger and stronger!plusone anniebabe and emmamcc how are all yous doing think the reason it quite on here is everyone has moved to ther cycle buddy thread!  !
hope u all good! xxxx


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls

Irishbird - the sickness you are feeling is a really good sign.  I almost paniced when my sickness disappeared after a lazy morning on Sunday.  I am praying everything continues to go well for you.  Also hoping that you can talk to someone understanding in the RFC.  I have to be honest I have only spoke to 1 girl who was very unhelpful and had no understanding at all.  The most of them have been lovely.  

Anniebabe and Plusone - how are you both feeling.  So looking forward to scans. It is nerve wracking if you let youself think about it too much.

AFM - I have been feeling reallly ill and finding working full time a bit of a struggle.  When I get home its dinner get DD to bed as soon after 8pm as poss then clean kitchen and bed.  So tired and sickness is pretty much constant but in varying degrees.  eating toast and drinking milk helps a bit.  I have put on 1/2 stone already and my clothes don't fit at all.  Have a lot of clothes in the attic from before i lost the baby weight but don't want to take them down until after scan.  Just wearing leggings and Jumper dresses until then.  Not a bad thing as they don't need ironed!!  

Well thats me in bed now as i had to have shower and do my hair.  Cant believe the time.  Keep having to sit down or eat something!!!

Well good night girls.  love, hugs and the best of wishes to you all.  
Emma xx


----------



## Nattee

Thanks ladies for softening the labour blow! Was kinda freaked out after watching one born every minute!

Almost there with those scans girls!!!


----------



## emmamcc

3 days and counting!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Nattee labour isnt as bad as your women going bananas , that was over board , but then everyone deals with it in there own way 
i had only gas and air with my two and i got through it , did swear a few times and felt inbarassed and had to say sorry afterwards but the midwife says most women do swear in labour so didnt feel as bad then lol lol 
you will be fine hun , just keep on thinking what you will have a the end of it      

Emma good luck for scan hun    

and to all the other girls waiting on scans , i know how hard the waiting is


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls thanks for all the support re the scan.  Talked to DH about it and as I have less then two weeks to go now we decided not to ring and ask for an earlier appointment in case they said no and I was disappointed so I will just grin and bear it.  Once the weekend is over I have just over a week to wait and hopefully that will go in quickly.  Have other things to worry about now as DH's mum has been admitted into hospital for tests not sure what is going on.  She is in hospital in Eniskillen which is a 2 hour drive from here so we probably wont get down until Sunday but it is worrying not knowing what is going on so that is taking my mind off the scan.

Ended up taking a half day from work today I felt so sick and tired this morning.  Because I rested all afternoon I dont feel as bas as usual this evening but I wont be able to do that too often!  Think I am starting to put on weight already feel a bit bigger already but I dont have a set of scales in the house to weigh myself.  My weight has been the same for about the past 1o years so it will be strange to see myself getting bigger.  If I am not feeling sick I am constantly hungry and eating so I wont be surprised if I am a bit heavier already!

Plusone if I dont get a chance to post tomorrow good luck with scan on Sunday I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you .


----------



## anniebabe

Evening girls, i havent been on for a few days and just wanted to jump on quickly to wish Plusone all the luck in the world for your scan tomorrow, my guess is you are having twins, i have thought that since your clearblue digital reading said 2-3 weeks so cant wait to hear tomorrow if i am right    and you will be the first to get your official due date   

Irishbird i think you are just right sticking with your original scan date even though the wait is torturous, but it will all be worth it when you see that little heartbeat beating away on the screen   . Sorry to hear about your MIL, hope she gets some answers soon   

Emma only 2 more sleeps, cant wait to hear how your scan goes, you will be in and away before we even get there, so excited but also nervous, sending lots of    and    and   .

AFM i had a mini scare on thursday/friday when i had a bit of spotting - i was really worried and read everything i could get my hands on about bleeding in early pregnancy and even got my hubbie to speak to our doctor for me and he reassured me that so long as there wasnt much blood (and there wasnt) that it was very common so he just said to rest as much as possible and try and not worry, so i have been glued to the sofa since friday morning and my scan on monday cant come soon enough   

Hi to anyone else i havent mentioned x


----------



## Mrs_B24

splus one all best for scan tomorrow mornin!  I second what anniebabe. said that its twins!
anniebabe I also had spotting on and off very light it came and went till bout eleven. weeks plus if you still feeling sick tired etc is good sign everything. ok all the best for scan Monday
plus when doc said not to worry then that's  some extra reassuring. easier said than done thought I know
 
have a scan Monday myself hope everything is fine still get nervous!
all best to Emmamcc for your scan too hun!  can't wait to hear all the news!
sorry message short am on phone
big hi to everyone else!
BIG HUGS TO ALL X X X X


----------



## plusone

heading now girls for scan so nervous could vomit though maybe that is just morning sickness!!  Have not slept a wink.  Will be on later and let you all know what it should please please god let there be a heartbeat!!!!         

Thanks for well wishes love to you all


----------



## plusone

Back from scan one perfect heartbeat seen so relieved and pleased can not believe that things are going smoothly so far.they measured sac and it is perfect.  Was so nervous before hand and now i just feel a weight lifted off me.  edd according to nurse is 5th september but will no beter at booking appointment.  Left ovary is still in overdrive which could be why had high pregnancy hormones.  Must say i am relieved it is one as I want this pregnancy to be 'normal' unlike the last which was tinged with fear over dd health.  

Hope all your scans come quickly.  And you get to see those perfect heartbeats


----------



## anniebabe

CONGRATULATIONS PLUSONE, SOOOO DELIGHTED FOR YOU, AND I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT NOT WANTING THE ADDED STRESS OF A TWIN PG BUT TO HAVE ONE HEALTHY HEARTBEAT IS ALL WE CAN DREAM AND WISH FOR - TAKE IT EASY NOW AND TRY TO STOP WORRYING X


----------



## irishbird

Plusone I am delighted for that your scan went well and there was a good heartbeat!  Just praying now that it is the same outcome for the rest of us .

Anniebabe good luck for you for tomorrow have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sparty

Congrats plusone - great news on the one lovely heartbeat 

Good luck to the rest of you on scans in the coming days, its amazing the relief when you see that wee flicker on the screen


----------



## Mrs_B24

Congratulations plus one on scan what wonderful news you can relax now and enjoy being pregnant   
all the best to all the other ladies waiting for scans x x x x
BIG HUGS TO ALL
X X X X


----------



## emmamcc

Congrats plusone.  Delighted for ya!!!!


----------



## emmamcc

Hi all

I have my scan tomorrow at 8.30am.  Cant come soon enough!!  Have had a very bad evening with extreme cramping.  So worrying!!  

Goodluck to Anniebabe for your scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone keeping well. 

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Congrats Plusone, grow big and strong little one.

Good luck to everyone having scans today.


----------



## IGWIN79

Goodluck to all yous girls having scans today


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, well i had my scan this morning and am delighted to say we have one healthy baby on board, we are both soooo happy and i hope now that we can relax a bit and enjoy this pregnancy, it will be my last   

Just a quick post as i have my 1st midwife booking in appointment in an hour - can hardly believe this is all happening again


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Hi all,
I'm on the verge of making you a new thread as at page 110, but wanted to check how you wanted to keep this thread going? as it started off a cycle buddy thread wondering if you wanted a different name (something more chat wise now so you can still keep in touch but maybe not as TX based)  Or to keep the name?
I will be removing the stickyness of it but you are more than welcome to keep it going.

C


----------



## plusone

Anniebabe great news heres to a healthy pregnancy did they give you a due date?

Emmamcc good luck for scan tomorrow

Irishbird hope the time flies by for you

Thanks to all for the well wishes.


----------



## anniebabe

Thanks Plusone, my due date is the 1st of September so roll on the summer so we all have BIG PREGNANT BELLIES!!!


----------



## anniebabe

C ref this thread i would maybe like the new one to be called babies due aug/sept/oct, what do you think?


----------



## irishbird

Delighted for you Anniebabe you must be relieved and over the moon!  I know I wont accept that I am pregnant until I have my scan and know that everything is alright.

Emmamc good luck for tomorrow at least your appointment is good and early .

Plusone are you still on cloud nine?!

Anniebabe I thikk that is a great idea as then the girls from the thread behind us can jump on here as well.  Hopefully I will be remaining on this thread and I would really love to stay in touch with you all.  What do the rest of you think?

Just had a day in work with people constantly commenting on how tired I look or seem.  So much for the glow of pregnancy I just look shattered!  My tummy really seems to be getting bigger as well had a dress on today that used to be a bit loose on me....not anymore and I feel enormous tonight.  Not sure if it is from the pregnancy or because I am eating so much!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

My concern over making it is a bumps thread is feeling like leaving those out where weren't as lucky, plus there is the due in.... forums with in babydust section.
There is a NI bumps and babies but how about a general ireland bumps and babies thread?


----------



## Mrs_B24

Possibly general thread and. Cycle buddy thread if the two cycle buddy threads were merged and there was obly 1 it was like that before and when it was ful it was closed and new one re opened


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls  Had my scan this morning after a stressful drive to the RFC thanks to the bomb scare!!  

We have one strong heartbeat on board and we are over the moon.  I am due on 30 Aug, which makes me 8 weeks tomorrow. Feeling quite rotten and having a lot of pain and cramping but have been told that this is normal and is my uterus stretching.  I really didnt expect anything as bad as its only a year since my dd was born.  Hope I sleep tonight as I could not sleep last night as I was so sore. 

Anniebabe - delighted to hear your news. Hope the roads were not too bad for you.  I got a straight run home thank God!

Hope everyone else is keeping well.  Now for my bed!!  Nite girls
Emma  xx


----------



## plusone

Congrats emmamcc great news glad all went well.  i am having those kinda pains to and it is normal.  

Irishbird that glow will come after 12 weeks i know at the mo I look horendous my skin is suffering big time i would be a great ad for a dry skin cream as my face at the mo looks like a shrivelled up leather boot!!!!

girls I am so sick today but to keep going going to take myself to ikea to have a browse need to look at storage for dd.  might even have a sneaky look at the furniture for the blobs room do not believe in the point of waiting.  I decorated dd room knowing she may not make it home from hospital and she is now a chatty almost 4 year old.  It was great therapy for me to believe it would happen.  Will not buy anything but have a look at price.

C can we keep this thread open until irishbird has her scan please


----------



## ♡ C ♡

When is scan date? Lost track lol. Was thinking about Sept-Nov Buddies as a title or something like that?


----------



## plusone

irishbird scan is on the 26th

new name sounds fine what do the other girls think


----------



## irishbird

Thats fantastic news EmmaMc you can relax now for the next few months!  Hopefully the cramps that you are experiencing will settle soon.

Cant believe I am the only left now to have a scan ans that it is still a whole week away .  Thankfully work is hectic at the minute as we have lots of girls on maternity leave and a couple of guys on long term sick leave so the rest of us are under a lot of pressure but at least I dont have to time to think about things for 8 hours a day!  

If you could keep the thread open to the 26th that would be great and hopefully after that we will all move to our new home!The new name sounds good.  

Hopefully only have another few weeks til my glow arrives then Plusone!  I am having trouble sleeping at night cos I am worried about scan and I dont think that is helping my skin!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Congrats on scans girls great news!Irish bird my skinwas unreal for all of. First trimester i was like a spotty teenager lol.its all hormones and your body tryin to get used to and once it does it all balances out it will clear up hopefully i still get off few but nothin as pose as before.had my scan yesterday and everything going good both babies at.3pounds well there a difference me 2ounces and both measuring few days ahead. Hi to everyone else x


----------



## plusone

Hi girls how we all feelin today!!  I am as sick as a dog though my  dd keeps telling me it is a cat LOl!!!!


----------



## Nattee

Ha Plusone... its defo a dog! You poor thing MS really sucks doesnt it. I dont think people understand. You feel so ill and they just think everyone feels a bit sick when they're pregnant. I felt like i had food poisoning for weeks! Good sign of a healthy and strong pg though. I know it doesnt make it feel any easier! Im 20 weeks and still on tablets and daily injections to stop myMS. If i dont get an easy labour after this i refuse to ever put myself through it again!! x

MRSB great news on the scan! Growing nicely yet they still seem to teeny! x

IRISHBIRD your scan will soo be here. Try not to worry and look forward to laying eyes on your miracle for the first time! x

Im confused, whats going to happen to this thread?! 

Hi to anyone ive missed! xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Natee you say that now and you will say in labour never again but i tell you give it a day or two at most and you will want to do it again! dh said he wont do it again cause of. the madness and i agreed that i wouldn't put myself through tx again but now i kinda want to!would love to do surrogatecu some stage to help some one out!
ya they still quite teeny alright!am lookin forward to having smaller (within reason) babies this time as last two were 9 and 10 pounders so they were reared lol.
plus one have you tried ginger tea and maybe slice lemon in water it helped me Sometimes!


----------



## irishbird

Hi everyone hope you are feeling a bit better Plusone the sickness can be really awful.  Today has been my worst yet I started to feel unwell after I had my lunch and it just got worse all afternoon.  I managed to stay in work until 4.15 and then ran out the door to get home where I have been lying on the couch ever since.  DH almost home and he said he would make dinner god love him not that I probably wont be fit for much .  Have started getting these light heads recently is anyone else getting these? 

Poor you Nattee you have had a terrible time with sickness I feel selfish complaining about the way I feel!  I am just afraid that it will all be in vain.  Not long to go now the weekend is almost here and I have next Wednesday booked off in work so just the next few days to get through!


----------



## plusone

irishbird hope the weekend flies and your scan comes quickly.  i am having the dizziness too it is wild get up and I suddenly think oh wait a minute.  All good signs of a helathy pregnancy.

Nattee you really must b having it tough still having sickness, i second what mrs B24 says you forget it quicker than anything once they are here you could not give a toot what happened before  but you deserve a easy birth.

Anniebabe and emmamcc How you both?


----------



## madeinbelfast

Irishbird - I was the same no heartbeat 1st time but ..... I've some good news, I'm PG - got a BFP this morning.

I'm delighted, shattered from the lack of sleep last night (pre & post OTD) & hoping to see a heartbeat at the 1st scan in 3 weeks.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## IGWIN79

madeinbelfast , whhoohooooooooooooooo bfp , was worried when you hadnt been on all day , congrats hun xxx


----------



## Nattee

Congrats madeinbelfast! Great news, heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy hun xx

I had my 20 week scan today and all is fine. Baby is bang on average!!

Happy weekend to everyone xxx


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, i havent been on here for a few days, how is everyone keeping? 
Congrats to madeinbelfast on your BFP, that is brill news and i hope the next 3 wks fly by for you until your scan   

Irishbird not long for you to wait for your scan now and with all this sickness and dizzyness you are having i am pretty certain there is a very healthy baby growing stronger everyday  - stay positive     

Plusone it sounds like your sickness is pretty bad too, i would describe mine as quite mild, its more nausea and mostly when i am hungry (which is most of the time lol) 

Is anyone else starving all the time??

Emmamcc how you getting on now chick, have you been able to relax a bit after the scan on monday?

Mrs B and Nattee, that is great news about your scans, it is so reassuring when you get to see the little one/ones on the scan, it really puts your mind at rest that all is well   

Has anyone been suffering from heartburn, i would get it normally but i can take my medication for it, but i cant take it during pregnancy, so any tips on what i could take would be greatly appreciated   

Hi to anyone i didnt mention and chat soon x


----------



## IGWIN79

Anniebabe your best bet is gaviscon , the drink is the best , i would go through one of the biggest bottles a week


----------



## anniebabe

Thanks sweet chilli, i have a bottle but havent opened it yet, i used it during my 1st pregnancy and still remember the taste, which wasnt a pleasant memory, so every time i think of opening it, i am nearly retching


----------



## IGWIN79

god i hate the tatse to but always have a sip of coke afterwards to take the taste away lol lol  not the best thing to be drinking


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls thanks for the reassurance about the dizziness it was just worrying me a wee bit as it only started in the last few days.  I went to meet a friend at the cinema last night and DH wouldnt even let me drive in myself because of these dizzy spells!  I saw the Kings Speech it was very good even though I almost nodded off a few times (nothing to do with the film!).  My friend was commenting that i was a bit 'green' looking and looked shattered thats the first time my life in I have been happy to hear someone say that!

Made in belfast congratulations I am so pleased for you particularly as I know exactly what you have been through.  Heres to healthy heartbeats for both of us!

Congrats Nattee on your scan that should put your mind at rest!

Anniebabe hopr your heartburn settles.  My DH suffers from it all the time and swears by Gaviscon you can get tablets which are a loy easier to take that the liquid and he says they work fine if you want to try them.  I know what you mean about being hungry all the time I am either retching or stuffing my face and I only want to eat bad things!  I normally eat fairly well cos of my diabetes but I cant face vegetables at the minute at all.  Did shopping in Tesco's today and didnt know what to buy as I feel so ill in the evenings I cant face my dinner most of the time.

Hope everyone else is doing well only 4 more sleeps until my scan comes around!  I made a few phone calls on Friday as I have to attend a special antenatal clinic in the Royal as I am diabetic and they wanted me to come for my booking appointment on Tuesday 25th January but when I explained that I was only having my scan the next day they said I could come a week later/  I would rather know that everything is okay before going there.


----------



## madeinbelfast

Thanks a million to each & everyone of you for your +ve vibes, we're all in this together.  

Good luck for your scan on Wednesday Irishbird.

I'm feeling hungry too but it's because I'm trying to be really good most of the time.

Since reading Dr Marilyn Glenville's book 'Getting pg faster' I've cut out most sweet stuff, white bread & reduced my meat intake since starting TX in Dec - only so much fruit, veg, nuts, lentils and fish that I can eat.  Pita pockets, hummus & homemade soups have been a saviour.  If you're after a recipe, let me know!!

Once I see that heartbeat, I'll relax a bit more but am actually hoping to get queasy so that I know our embie(s) is developing okay. x


----------



## plusone

irishbird not long now thank goodness says you. will be worth it to see that wee flicker!

madeinbelfast the hunger is all consuming if i aint eating I am nauseated it isgreat in a weird way!

Anniebabe sorry you having heartburn you can take ranitidine in pregnancy if perscribed by doctor it is not harmful to the baby and is used a lot.  Or have you tried the chewable rennie they are great a totally safe they do not taste to bad i used them all the way through with dd.

Mrs b and nattee glad you scans have gone well

dd has been great this weekend I have been so nauseated and then the vomiting started (though had none in last pregnancy) dd was so good god love her she is only 3 and was rubbing my back saying there there mummy.  We have told her about the pregnancy as i believe kids are very aware and she would know if anything happened anyway (pma not that it will) so she kept saying must be a boy trouble from the start LOL (little granny)!!!


----------



## anniebabe

Just a really quick post, cos i'm in work!

Plusone do you know can you take prescribed ranitidine from early in pregnancy or is it not until after the 1st trimester?


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls 
Just a quick post from me too as I'm in work.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  

Madinbelfast - Congrats on BFP.  I hope you are feeling good.  I am constantly hungry and naseous.  Eating is the only thing that really helps.
Anniebabe - hope you are keeping well.  Cant believe we are 9wks this week.  Not long now to next scan.  Very exciting!!
Irishbird - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Hope you feeling better, though as I keep being told its all a good sign.
Plusone - Hope you begin to feel better soon.  Oh the joys!!!

AFM - Not been on much as i have been just working, eating and sleeping.  Feeling so tired and constantly sick.  Not a complaint though.  I couldnt be happier!!!  hope it eases soon though.

Hi to everyone I have missed.  Hope everyone keeping well.  Gotta go and get some work done!!
Emma


----------



## plusone

Irishbird just wanted to wish every joy in the world for tomorrow can not wait to read you have seen alittle strong heart beat.  all the best you will b walking round tomorrow with a big grin!


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls thanks for the messages of support I am sick with nerves this evening and keep bursting into tears just so afraid of bad news again tomorrow.  Just wish it was over.  Trying to stay positive and DH is telling me not to get stressed out but I cant help myself.  I will let you all know how we get on say lots of prayers for us!


----------



## plusone

it is an emotional time irishbird and hard to stay positive but tomorrow will reassure you whne you see that heartbeat.  will say a wee   for you tonight


----------



## Nattee

Good luck for tomorrow irishbird. It will be a lovely moment x


----------



## Mrs_B24

all the best irishbird for scan tomorrow!  that everything be alright! WHICH IT WILL HUN! i would not be suprised if there is two in there!  !
esp with your level of sickness etc!  you are FULL of symptoms so thats all GOOD GOOD GOOD!
cant wait to hear your good news! PMA ! 
xxxx


----------



## shazd

Please be advisd that the next meet up for patients in the Belfast area will be on Thursday 27th January 2011 at 8.00pm - venue - 6 Mount Charles, off Univesity Road, Belfast. If you are interested in attending then please confirm via text to Sharon Davidson on 07837 987562 or email [email protected]


----------



## irishbird

Hi girls scan went well there is a strong heartbeat and the nurse said everything was absolutely perfect!  Cant believe it burst into tears (again!) whan I saw the heartbeat as I had been so full of doubt.  My due date is 6th September and I am 8 weeks and one day pregnant!  The nurse was so lovely to us and said that we had made her day.  

Only thing is I am relaxed now and as a result my sickness is really bad today I have almost threw up a few times still I will put up with it!  Hope all the rest of you are doing well today!


----------



## plusone

brilliant news irishbird have been checking all day to find out how you got on.  I know what you mean about the sickness today has been wild for me but sure all worth it.  It is hard in work though to hide it.  I am super pleased for you.  Will you be going to the royal for antenatal care?  i hope you can relax now and celebrate with dh.  It is amazing to see after such a rollercoaster to get there.


----------



## madeinbelfast

Hey I take a night off to come back & see so much good news - well done girls!

Anyone thinking of attending the meeting on Thursday in Belfast?  I haven't been before & was thinking of trying to keep a low profile while being PUPO until I get to my 1st scan on 9/2.  Really nervous as I haven't seen a heartbeat before.

x


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats irishbird delighted for you hun! xxxx


----------



## anniebabe

Irishbird, big big congratulations to you and your DH, you both must be so pleased   

It is such a relief to see the heartbeat flickering away on the screen, so hopefully you can relax a little now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, sickness permitting of course   

Hi to Plusone and Emma sounds like we are all suffering the dreaded sickness, although i still think mine could be worse, but when you have it you just feel rotten, i went to bed with my DD last night at 8.45, i was only supposed to lie with her for 2 wee minutes (her words!) but we both fell fast asleep and when i woke at 10.30pm i felt like a zombie and couldnt wait to get back into bed and then i slept to 7am so i must have needed it   

Anyways i'm not complaining, just feel so, so blessed to be having another baby to complete our family, chat soon girls x


----------



## emmamcc

Irishbird - I am so delighted I got goose bumps reading your last post.  So so pleased.  I hope the sickness doesnt last much longer.

Plusone and Anniebird - hope you are both coping ok with this dreaded sickness.  It got to me a bit on tue and i had to go home from work at lunch time.  Hard to keep going.  Think I might book couple of days off next week.  

Hi to everyone else. Just a quick post as in work.  Dont go on Computer when i get home as i'm usually quite ill in the evenings.  It starts to get bad from around lunch time.

Emma
xx


----------



## irishbird

Thanks everyone for all the kind messages it is really great to have the support.  Quite a lot of my friends and family know about the ICSI as I have been open about it but no-one really understands until they have been through it themselves I dont know how I would have made it this far without you all!

Plusone I will be attending a special antenatal clinic in the Royal for pregnant diabetics and I have my first appointment next Tuesday.  I have to attend it every second Tuesday so that will be a bit difficult travelling from Newry but apparently they look after their patients very well so I am happy enough to be going there.  Work wont be too impressed with me missing so many afternoons from work but I am not a bit worried about what they think!

Made in Belfast when you see the heartbeat it will be the most amazing thing ever its a very emotional moment!

Emmamc my sickness sounds very like yours starting around lunchtime and really bad in the evenings.  I was actually sick all day today just kept eating in work to keep it at bay.  I come home every evening and have to lie down for an hour before I can face starting the dinner god knows what it feels like when you have another baby to look after!  My social life is non-existent also I have my friend's hen night on the 5th February and I think I will be coming down with a mystery tummy bug just before to get out of going as only a couple of the girls going know that I am pregnant.  I just couldnt face the thought of going out for a meal or staying up late and this is too important to me to make myself sicker than I already am.  I have a hen weekend at the end of the month that I cant get out of as I am one of the bridesmaids (dont worry the dress was ordered a size too big!) but I am hoping by that stage to be feeling a bit better.


----------



## madeinbelfast

Thanks Irishbird & a happy weekend to you all.

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

New home::

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255076.0


----------

